# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Ειδήσεις >  OTE: Προχωράει το VDSL ως ενδιάμεση λύση μέχρι το FTTH

## MNP-10

Ο ΟΤΕ θα χρησιμοποιήσει την τεχνολογία VDSL προκειμένου να αναπτύξει περαιτέρω τις ευρυζωνικές του υπηρεσίες και να υπερπηδήσει καθυστερήσεις στα σχέδια της Κυβέρνησης για ένα δίκτυο οπτικών ινών κόστους 2 δις ευρώ.

Η παροχή διαδικτυακών υπηρεσιών υψηλών ταχυτήτων, όπως η ευρυζωνική τηλεόραση, είναι κεντρική στο να αντισταθμιστούν οι απώλειες εσόδων από τα παραδοσιακά έσοδα του Οργανισμού, όπως η σταθερή τηλεφωνία, όσο οι πελάτες αλλάζουν προς νέες τεχνολογίες.

"Αποφασίσαμε να προχωρήσουμε το VDSL όσο πιό γρήγορα γίνεται ως ενδιάμεση λύση", δήλωσε σε δημοσιογραφούς ο Πρόεδρος του ΟΤΕ, Παναγής Βουρλούμης.

Το σχέδιο της κυβέρνησης να συνδέσει περισσότερα από τα μισά σπίτια της χώρας σε ένα δίκτυο οπτικών ινών μέχρι το 2013 αντιμετωπίζει γραφειοκρατικές καθυστερήσεις, αναγκάζοντας έτσι τον ΟΤΕ να σκεφτεί εναλλακτικές λύσεις.

"Δεν μπορούμε να περιμένουμε άλλο", δήλωσε ο κος Βουρλούμης. "Δεν έχουμε τη δυνατότητα να κατεβάζουμε πολύ περιεχόμενο, η προτεραιότητα τώρα είναι να φαρδύνουμε τις λεωφόρους μας".

Η τεχνολογία του VDSL, που είναι αρχικά για το "Very High Bitrate DSL", χρησιμοποιεί τα χάλκινα καλώδια, τα οποία αρχικά εγκαταστάθηκαν για χρήση από την παραδοσιακή τηλεφωνία, προκειμένου να υλοποιήσει εξελιγμένες εφαρμογές όπως High Definition TV. Το VDSL κοστίζει το εν πέμπτο σε σχέση με λύσεις FTTH και θα επιτρέψει bandwidth έως 50 Mbit το δευτερόλεπτο.


*Πηγή*: Reuters.com

----------


## gerokost

Άντε να δούμε !!!

----------


## etsouk2000

Kαι στην αρχη του αιωνα, αντι να προωθησει το adsl, προωθησε το πεθαμενο και ξεπερασμενο isdn, και κρατησε την ελλαδα στον τηλεππικοινωνιακο μεσαιωνα, οταν ολη η ευρωπη και η αμερικη εβαζαν dsl. Παλι τα ιδια κανει;; H siemens κι η intracom θελουν το vdsl;; Παλι αυτες ειναι απο πισω;;

----------


## davetasos

VDSL2 deteriorates quickly from a theoretical maximum of 250 Mbit/s at 'source' to 100 Mbit/s at 0.5 km (1640 ft) and 50 Mbit/s at 1 km (3280 ft), but degrades at a much slower rate from there, and still outperforms VDSL. Starting from 1.6 km (1 mile) its performance is equal to ADSL2+.

Του τέστιν, οσοι ειναι μακριά απο το ΚΑΦΑΟ θα τους είναι άχρηστη η VDSL

----------


## Hetfield

Ναι αλλα οι οπτικες εχουν πενταπλασιο κοστος! Πιστευω πως το vdsl για απομακρυσμενες περιοχες οπου δεν φτανει η οπτικη ινα, ειναι καλο και συμφερουσα λυση. Αλλωστε, και να εμπαιναν οπτικες του χρονου (λεμε τωρα) δεν νομιζω να επιαναν το θεωρητικο μεγιστο του 1 gbit, με 50αρες θα ξεκινουσαν παλι  :Smile: 

........Auto merged post: Hetfield πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 59 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Του τέστιν, οσοι ειναι μακριά απο το ΚΑΦΑΟ θα τους είναι άχρηστη η VDSL


Ακομα και τοτε ομως, νομιζω πως εχει καλυτερα pings. Ας με διορθωσει καποιος αν κανω λαθος

----------


## balander

Θα υπάρχει interleave mode ή μονο fastpath;   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## MNP-10

> Παλι τα ιδια κανει;; H siemens κι η intracom θελουν το vdsl;; Παλι αυτες ειναι απο πισω;;


Δε χρειαζεται να ειναι μιζες απο πισω. Το VDSL ειναι ενας "αναπνευστηρας" ο οποιος επεκτεινει την ωφελιμη ζωη του δικτυου χαλκου.

Επιχειρηματικα βγαζει αρκετο νοημα για τον ΟΤΕ αφου εχει ενα δικτυο το οποιο αφενος καθυστερει την "αναγκη" για FTTH (αρα θα εχει μονοπωλιο στις υποδομες για μεγαλυτερο διαστημα), αφαιτερου θα ειναι σε θεση να ανταγωνιστει στο low-end της αγορας ακομα και το FTTH οταν αυτο ερθει (βασικα το υποσκαπτει και σε επιπεδο βιωσιμοτητας, λοοολ). Αρα γιατι οχι? Ο μονος λογος ηταν αυτος που αναφερετο συχνα και ηταν "βλακας ειναι ο ΟΤΕ να φτιαξει VDSL και να το ανοιξει στους εναλλακτικους?". Και καθε φορα απαντουσα οτι ακομα και αυτου του γεγονοτος συμπεριλαμβανομενου, τον ΟΤΕ τον συνεφερε πολλαπλως μια τετοια κινηση αφου 

- ο ΟΤΕ ποτε δε χανει στο wholesale market - ολες οι τιμες που οριζονται απ'το Ρυθμιστη υπερκαλυπτουν παντοτε τα εξοδα του ΟΤΕ και βγαινει και "hefty profit" -  αρα ακομα και ως αυτονομο αρνητικο ποτε δεν ειναι αποτρεπτικο.
- ο ΟΤΕ αυξανει την ανταγωνιστικοτητα του εναντι των εναλλακτικων, στο broadband market με υπερτερα προϊοντα
- ο ΟΤΕ μπορει να χτυπησει και το content market ωστε να παει για επιπλεον revenue stream. Δλδ να γινει "τηλεοραση" αντι για αναμεταδοτης των υφισταμενων καναλιων. Ο ΟΤΕ εχει τοσο χρημα που ανετα αγοραζει ολο το καλο tv content (ειτε σπορ, ειτε σειρες, ειτε οτιδηποτε) και στη συνεχεια μπορει να παρεχει ειτε με IPTV, ειτε με Sat. Για IPTV φυσικα θα χρειαστει VDSL και πανω για να παιξει καλα...
- ακομα και αν οι εναλλακτικοι θελουν να δωσουν VDSL, θα αναγκαστουν να κατεβουν το ladder of investment (!).. δλδ απο κει που εχουν φτιαξει ιδιοκτητες υποδομες για ADSL κτλ, ο ΟΤΕ τους αδειαζει και τους λεει αντε παλι να γινετε μεταπωλητες bitstream σε στυλ μονοπολης (back to square 1).. ειναι κινηση ματ αφου τραβαει το χαλι κατω απ'τα ποδια τους. Και ενω οι εναλλακτικοι δεν ειχαν ιδιαιτερο λογο τοσο καιρο να θελουν το FTTH (γιατι και το FTTH θα απαξιωνε τις επενδυσεις τους στο ADSL μεχρι ενα βαθμο), τωρα με το VDSL θα εχουν καθε λογο να το θελουν.

----------


## tsioutotrelo

*Απάντηση: OTE: Προχωράει το VDSL ως ενδιάμεση λύση μέχρι το FTTH*




> Kαι στην αρχη του αιωνα, αντι να προωθησει το adsl, προωθησε το πεθαμενο και ξεπερασμενο isdn, και κρατησε την ελλαδα στον τηλεππικοινωνιακο μεσαιωνα, οταν ολη η ευρωπη και η αμερικη εβαζαν dsl. Παλι τα ιδια κανει;; H siemens κι η intracom θελουν το vdsl;; Παλι αυτες ειναι απο πισω;;


 :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down: 
κάπως έτσι το βλέπω και εγώ... το κόστος είναι το 1/5 αλλά είναι και άχρηστο... αν μπει το FTTH. αντί να πιέσουν για να προχωρήσουν οι διαδικασίες..... πάνε να ξεστοκάρουν αποθήκες τηλεπικοινωνιακών κολοσσών... να λέγανε προχωράμε με FTTH στα μεγάλα αστικά κέντρα και σε απομακρυσμένες περιοχές με λίγους συνδρομητές θα έχουμε VDSL ή Wimax όπου είναι ακόμα συμφερότερο να πω ΝΑΙ. αλλά να βάλουν VDSL σε Αθήνα Θεσσαλονίκη και μετά από 3-4-5 χρόνια FTTH εεε τζάμπα λεφτά....

----------


## loser

πώς φαίνεται η αλλαγή πολιτικής του ΟΤΕ μετά την εξαγωρά από τους γερμανούς.
Παλαιότερα έκαναν τα πάντα για να μένουμε στις παλιές "σίγουρες" λύσεις του isdn και τώρα δεν μπορούν να περιμένουν άλλο το κράτος για να προσφέρουν μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες. Είναι τουλάχιστον ειρωνικό....

Όσο για το VDSL , είμαι επιφυλακτικός ως προς την αρχιτεκτονική που θα ακολουθήσουν, αν ακολουθήσουν το μοντέλο ADSL όπου τα dlams είναι στα κτίρια του ΟΤΕ και μια μεγάλη πλειοψηφία πελατών είναι στα 2-3Khm τότε κάνανε μια τρύπα στο νερό. Ελπίζω να αξιοποίησουν τις τελευταίες τροπολογίες της ΕΕΤΤ και να προχωρήσουν σε mini-dslams στα καφάο της γειτονιάς.

----------


## ermis333

Δε θα βάλει VDSL1 αλλά VDSL2, ήδη τα πιλοτικά δεν είναι απλό VDSL.

Επίσης οι ταχύτητες για VDSL2 πιάνονται από πολλούς γιατί εγκαθίστανται mini-dslam δίπλα στα ΚΑΦΑΟ, κοινώς μικραίνουν οι αποστάσεις.

Μακάρι να βάλει, αλλά φοβάμαι πως θα είναι ακριβό.

----------


## xolloth

εαν δεν κανουν mini dslams στις γειτονιες ,ειναι δωρο αδωρο αφου θα δουν πραγματικες ταχυτητες μονο οσοι ειναι κατω απο 300 μετρα απο το dslam της περιοχης τους.
αναρωτιεμαι λοιπον ποσα χρονια θα περασουν μεχρι να γινουν τα mini dslams εαν γινουν.

----------


## Iannis

Πρακτικα εγω απο 12mdps που συγρονιζω τωρα γιατι ταχυτητα μιλαμε με αυτο το vdsl?

----------


## stud1118

> VDSL2 deteriorates quickly from a theoretical maximum of 250 Mbit/s at 'source' to 100 Mbit/s at 0.5 km (1640 ft) and 50 Mbit/s at 1 km (3280 ft), but degrades at a much slower rate from there, and still outperforms VDSL. Starting from 1.6 km (1 mile) its performance is equal to ADSL2+.
> 
> Του τέστιν, οσοι ειναι μακριά απο το ΚΑΦΑΟ θα τους είναι άχρηστη η VDSL


ο πΟΤΕς έχει ήδη αρχίσει να εγκαθιστεί καμπίνες για mini DSLAM δίπλα στα ΚΑΦΑΟ της γειτονιάς και έτσι θα το δουλέψει. Αν έβαζε VDSL μέσα στα ΑΚ... τότε θα είχαμε πάλι ADSL2+
για να δούμε πως θα το χειριστεί επιχειριματικά.... θα κάνει τους υπάρχοντες πελάτες migrate από ADSL2+ σε VDSL2 κάρτα και θα τους λέει ότι τους αναβάθμιζει το ADSL2+ (με χαμηλώτερο πακέτο αυτό των 24Mbps) ή θα τους λέει ότι έχει δύο υπηρεσίες ADSL και VDSL;

----------


## Tigran

Άμα φτιάξει mini dslams -που από ότι έχω διαβάσει ήδη έχει αρχίσει- τότε μια χαρά θα μας κάτσει και το vDSL2. Έτσι κι αλλιώς μιλάμε για το ελληνικό κράτος, το οποίο μπορεί να κάνει και 10 χρόνια να επικυρώσει την εγκατάσταση οπτικών ινών. Εδώ τελείωσε η επιδότηση για την κοινωνία της πληροφόρησης και κατευθείαν κλείνουν το HOT SPOT Συντάγματος. Δυστυχώς, το κράτος δεν δείχνει καμία σοβαρότητα στον τομέα της τεχνολογίας και της πληροφορικής.

----------


## JoeBar

Προσωπικά το βλέπω σαν καλό νέο με την προϋπόθεση να φτάσει σύντομα στον end user και να έχει λογικές τιμές.

----------


## ThReSh

> Δε θα βάλει VDSL1 αλλά VDSL2, ήδη τα πιλοτικά δεν είναι απλό VDSL.
> 
> Επίσης οι ταχύτητες για VDSL2 πιάνονται από πολλούς γιατί εγκαθίστανται mini-dslam δίπλα στα ΚΑΦΑΟ, κοινώς μικραίνουν οι αποστάσεις.
> 
> Μακάρι να βάλει, αλλά φοβάμαι πως θα είναι ακριβό.


είναι αναμενόμενο ότι θα είναι ακριβό, τουλάχιστον στην αρχή...αλλά και παλι δεν νομίζω να είναι πιο ακριβό από τις πρώτες τιμές (2003-4) πχ για 1mbit...

----------


## xolloth

χρειαζομαστε αλλαγη εξοπλισμου η οχι;

----------


## ThReSh

> χρειαζομαστε αλλαγη εξοπλισμου η οχι;


προφανώς χρειάζεται vdsl modem/router

----------


## darist

Απίστευτο  :Clap: 
Σε σχέση με την περασμένη 10ετία που ο ΟΤΕ επέμενε στις μεσαιωνικές ISDN, και την περασμένη 5ετία που ακολουθούσε τελευταίος και καταϊδρωμένος τους εναλακτικούς σε τεχνολογία (ADSL2+, IPTV, κτλ), τώρα για πρώτη φορά πάει να προσπεράσει τους πάντες και μάλιστα πάνω σε κλειστή στροφή!
Η VDSL κατά την γνώμη μου δεν είναι άλλη μια μιζαδόρικη κίνηση για να ικανοποιηθούν οι "κουμπάροι" του ΟΤΕ (βλ. Siemens). Είναι το τελευταίο ενδιάμεσο βήμα πριν την έλευση του FTTH. Η Deutsche Telecom δίνει ήδη VDSL στην Γερμανία για τον ίδιο ακριβώς λόγο με τον ΟΤΕ, δηλ. βλέπει ότι η στιγμή που ο καθένας θα έχει οπτική ίνα στο σπίτι του θ' αργήσει κάμποσο.

----------


## manicx

> Ακομα και τοτε ομως, νομιζω πως εχει καλυτερα pings. Ας με διορθωσει καποιος αν κανω λαθος


Σε διορθώνω εγώ. Στο topic όπου κάποιοι είναι με πιλοτικό VDSL, τα pings σε otenet είναι γύρω στα 20ms, πολύθ παραπάνω από τα 7-9 με fast path ADSL.

Όπως και να έχει, ισχύει αυτό που αναφέρθηκε. Αν δεν μπουν mini dslams για να μπαλώσουν τα κενά, το VDSL θα είναι άχρηστο. Εδώ η μισή Ελλάδα αναστενάζει στα disconnects με 8 και 24mbps, με το παραπάνω δεν θα συγχρονίζει καν.

----------


## sexrazat

> Kαι στην αρχη του αιωνα, αντι να προωθησει το adsl, προωθησε το πεθαμενο και ξεπερασμενο isdn, και κρατησε την ελλαδα στον τηλεππικοινωνιακο μεσαιωνα, οταν ολη η ευρωπη και η αμερικη εβαζαν dsl. Παλι τα ιδια κανει;; H siemens κι η intracom θελουν το vdsl;; Παλι αυτες ειναι απο πισω;;


Όποιος θέλει ftth ας βρει και τα κεφάλαια να το κάνει. Τι εμποδίζει το κράτος ένα χρόνο τώρα να προχωρήσει τις εξαγγελίες του Χατζηδάκη; 

Σαν ΟΤΕ δουλεύω το vsdl πιλοτικά μήνες τώρα και μπορώ να το υλοποιήσω πολύ πιο σύντομα από το ftth μιας και κοστίζει το 1/5 της επένδυσης.

Όλοι έχουμε απόψεις και σεβαστές αλλά ότι φτάσουμε στο προκείμενο δηλ. ποιος θα βάλει τα χρήματα σφυρίζουμε αδιάφορα. Εκτός αν κάποιος πιστεύει ότι η συγκεκριμένη κυβέρνηση ασχολείται σοβαρά με το ftth. Γιατί εγώ έχω καταλάβει ότι μέσα σε ένα χρόνο σχεδόν έχουμε κάνει ένα βήμα μπροστά και δύο πίσω.

Και πέρσι δεν είμαστε και στην κατάσταση τρέχουμε να σώσουμε ότι μπορούμε στις επόμενες εκλογές που βρισκόμαστε τώρα.

----------


## hadderakk

το πνευμα ειναι προθυμο, εμεινε ομως σαρξ να εκτελεσει;  :Whistle: 

...ομολογουμενως ειναι καλη ειδηση, αλλα δεν νομιζω να μπορει κανεις να εγγυηθει για το χρονικο πλαισιο εφαρμογης, που εαν επιμηκυνθει θα επιβαρυνει οικονομικα και τεχνικα την μετεπειτα υιοθετηση του ftth/fftn/fttr [r=room...  :Cool: ] ή αναλογων λυσεων...  oψομεθα, ως συνηθως...

οσο για την ταμπακιερα, οπως ελέχθη, πως οτιδηποτε αλλο περα απο την εγκατασταση mini-dslam, θα ειναι απλως χαρακιρι/σεπούκου/κ.α.

----------


## Tiven

> Επίσης οι ταχύτητες για VDSL2 πιάνονται από πολλούς γιατί εγκαθίστανται mini-dslam δίπλα στα ΚΑΦΑΟ, κοινώς μικραίνουν οι αποστάσεις.
> 
> Μακάρι να βάλει, αλλά φοβάμαι πως θα είναι ακριβό.


Κάτσε γιατί δεν κατάλαβα, που εγκαθίστανται τα mini-dslams - στην Ελλάδα;

----------


## EvilHawk

> Αν δεν μπουν mini dslams για να μπαλώσουν τα κενά, το VDSL θα είναι άχρηστο. Εδώ η μισή Ελλάδα αναστενάζει στα disconnects με 8 και 24mbps, με το παραπάνω δεν θα συγχρονίζει καν.



Επειδή το είδα να αναφέρετε πολλές φορές σε αυτό το thread και μάλλον υπάρχει μια μεγάλη παρεξήγηση με το θέμα αυτό. Η ανάπτυξη VDSL δικτύου σημαίνει οπτική ίνα από το αστικό κέντρο μέχρι το καφαο της γειτονίας, VDSL πόρτες* στο καφάο και απο εκεί χρησιμοποιεί τον χαλκό μέχρι τον καταναλωτή.

* υπάρχουν και multimode κάρτες που μπορούν από την ίδια πόρτα να προσφέρουν ADSL, ADSL2, ADSL2+ επομένως ακόμα και σε αυτή την περίπτωση θα δούν μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες

----------


## Mits

Καλό το νέο. Κάλλιο 50 και στο χέρι παρά 1000 και καρτέρι!  :Razz:

----------


## manicx

> Επειδή το είδα να αναφέρετε πολλές φορές σε αυτό το thread και μάλλον υπάρχει μια μεγάλη παρεξήγηση με το θέμα αυτό. Η ανάπτυξη VDSL δικτύου σημαίνει οπτική ίνα από το αστικό κέντρο μέχρι το καφαο της γειτονίας, VDSL πόρτες* στο καφάο και απο εκεί χρησιμοποιεί τον χαλκό μέχρι τον καταναλωτή.
> 
> * υπάρχουν και multimode κάρτες που μπορούν από την ίδια πόρτα να προσφέρουν ADSL, ADSL2, ADSL2+ επομένως ακόμα και σε αυτή την περίπτωση θα δούν μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες


Αν είναι έτσι, και δεν μιλάμε για χαλκό από το Κέντρο μέχρι το ΚΑΦΑΟ, τότε τα προβλήματα πιθανό να εξαλειφθούν αλλά θα υπάρχει ακόμα το πρόβλημα των αποστάσεων και των δυσανάλογων ταχυτήτων.

----------


## pskouras

Δεν μας λενε ομως τιποτα με τις περιοχες που ειναι τωρα εκτος τεχνολογιας ADSL...πχ χωρια κ.α... Τα εχουν ξεχασει ολοι... Πραγματικα κριμα....

----------


## RASTAVIPER

Ποιος δουλεύει πιλοτικά το VDSL?Μήπως λοιπόν το προετοίμαζαν τόσο καιρό?

----------


## Papados

Εαν πράγματι πάνε οπτικές μέχρι το καφάο όπως λεέι ο EvilHawk τότε θα είναι καλό για όλους μας, ακόμα κι εμάς στο "ακριτικό" Καλαμάκι

----------


## tallsman

> Ποιος δουλεύει πιλοτικά το VDSL?Μήπως λοιπόν το προετοίμαζαν τόσο καιρό?


Εχει αναφερθει οτι σε καποια ατομα ζητηθηκε να μπουν στο πιλοτικο προγραμμα και τους εδωσαν δωρεαν εξοπλισμο

----------


## DaveMurray

> εαν δεν κανουν mini dslams στις γειτονιες ,ειναι δωρο αδωρο αφου θα δουν πραγματικες ταχυτητες μονο οσοι ειναι κατω απο 300 μετρα απο το dslam της περιοχης τους.
> αναρωτιεμαι λοιπον ποσα χρονια θα περασουν μεχρι να γινουν τα mini dslams εαν γινουν.


Ένα από τα σωστότερα που είδα... Πολύ έξυπνη παρατήρηση....!!!!

Όπως και το εως 24mbps που πρέπει να είσαι δίπλα στο dslam, μεσοτοιχία για να τα πιάσεις έτσι και τώρα...... (Και πάλι δεν είναι απόλυτο!!!! Άν το καλώδιο κάνει διακλαδώσεις, LOL)

Το χέρι δεν θα το βάλουν στην τσέπη..... Σιγά μην βάζουν mini dslam *σε κάθε* καφάο γειτονιών, *σε κάθε* γωνιά της Αθήνας, και ύστερα όλης της Ελλάδας........

Είναι ΠΟΛΛΑ τα λεφτά Άρη....!!!!  :Razz: 

Μούφα η δουλειά βρωμάει...... (για εμένα....)

----------


## sz12

> Όποιος θέλει ftth ας βρει και τα κεφάλαια να το κάνει. Τι εμποδίζει το κράτος ένα χρόνο τώρα να προχωρήσει τις εξαγγελίες του Χατζηδάκη; 
> 
> Σαν ΟΤΕ δουλεύω το vsdl πιλοτικά μήνες τώρα και μπορώ να το υλοποιήσω πολύ πιο σύντομα από το ftth μιας και κοστίζει το 1/5 της επένδυσης.
> 
> Όλοι έχουμε απόψεις και σεβαστές αλλά ότι φτάσουμε στο προκείμενο δηλ. ποιος θα βάλει τα χρήματα σφυρίζουμε αδιάφορα. Εκτός αν κάποιος πιστεύει ότι η συγκεκριμένη κυβέρνηση ασχολείται σοβαρά με το ftth. Γιατί εγώ έχω καταλάβει ότι μέσα σε ένα χρόνο σχεδόν έχουμε κάνει ένα βήμα μπροστά και δύο πίσω.
> 
> Και πέρσι δεν είμαστε και στην κατάσταση τρέχουμε να σώσουμε ότι μπορούμε στις επόμενες εκλογές που βρισκόμαστε τώρα.




Συμφωνώ απολύτως.. Άλλωστε το πεδίο για όποιον έχει λεφτά και θέλει να τα επενδύσει σε ftth είναι ανοικτό... Αλλά ποιός "εναλλακτικός" έχει δείξει διάθεση να επενδύσει σε οτιδήποτε νέο;

----------


## ThReSh

> Εχει αναφερθει οτι σε καποια ατομα ζητηθηκε να μπουν στο πιλοτικο προγραμμα και τους εδωσαν δωρεαν εξοπλισμο


όχι μόνο δωρεάν εξοπλισμό, αλλά δεν πληρώνουν και τπτ όσο είναι στο πιλοτικό...




> Ένα από τα σωστότερα που είδα... Πολύ έξυπνη παρατήρηση....!!!!
> 
> Όπως και το εως 24mbps που πρέπει να είσαι δίπλα στο dslam, μεσοτοιχία για να τα πιάσεις έτσι και τώρα...... (Και πάλι δεν είναι απόλυτο!!!! Άν το καλώδιο κάνει διακλαδώσεις, LOL)
> 
> Το χέρι δεν θα το βάλουν στην τσέπη..... Σιγά μην βάζουν mini dslam σε κάθε καφάο γειτονιών, σε κάθε γωνιά της Αθήνας, και ύστερα όλης της Ελλάδας........
> 
> Είναι ΠΟΛΛΑ τα λεφτά Άρη....!!!!
> 
> Μούφα η δουλειά βρωμάει...... (για εμένα....)


ναι αλλά σύμφωνα με τον Evilhawk δεν μιλάμε για mini-dslams πλέον...

----------


## lariser

Ακολούθησαν την ίδια λογική με την DT, όταν και εκείνη συνάντησε προβλήματα και καθυστερήσεις από το γερμανό ρυθμιστή και την κυβέρνηση τους. 

Έχει κοινοποιηθεί χρονοδιάγραμμα προόδου για το νέο δίκτυο; 

Είναι γνωστό αν θα προχωρήσουν σε εγκατάσταση VDSL DSLAMs πιο κοντά στους συνδρομητές ή απλά θα αναβαθμίσουν τις κάρτες στα υφιστάμενα DSLAMs τους;

----------


## DaveMurray

> ναι αλλά σύμφωνα με τον Evilhawk δεν μιλάμε για mini-dslams πλέον...


Μα, ακόμα και με αυτά που λέει ο EvilHawk, πάλι είναι εξαιρετικά δύσκολο....

Το βλέπω *εξαιρετικά* *ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ*, *κάθε* καφάο, *κάθε* γειτονιάς *όλης* της Αθήνας, να υπάρχουν και τα αντίστοιχα, είτε είναι mini dslams, είτε οτιδήποτε άλλο...... Είναι πολλά μα πολλά τα λεφτά.....

Εγώ ευτυχώς, από τότε που ήρθε το dsl στην ελλάδα, δεν είμαι ικανός, με όλα όσα έχουν γίνει, να πιστέψω κάτι τόσο ουτοπικό.....

----------


## ThReSh

ναι προφανώς "μονοκόμματα" δεν πρόκειται να γίνει, αλλά σταδιακά γιατί όχι?

----------


## nm96027

Όπου εγκατασταθεί VDSL σημαίνει: dslam σε κάθε καμπίνα, δηλαδή dslam σε απόσταση μικρότερη των περίπου 300 μέτρων από τον χρήστη.

Με το VDSL ο ΟΤΕ θα αποκτήσει ένα ιδιαίτερα μεγάλο πλεονέκτημα στην αγορά σφίγγοντας ακόμα περισσότερο το κλοιό γύρω από τους εναλλακτικούς. Αν θεωρήσουμε πως η μεταπώληση υπηρεσιών VDSL από τους εναλλακτικούς είναι ζημιογόνα και πως η ανάπτυξη ιδιόκτητου εναλλακτικού VDSL δικτύου δύσκολη έως ανέφικτη οικονομικά τότε για τους παρόχους μένουν οι κάτωθι κατ' λύσεις:

υπηρεσίες περιεχομένου, αν και εκεί ο ΟΤΕ τους ανταγωνίζεται ιδιαίτερα καλά με το conn x tv
εκτενές δίκτυο στην επαρχία, δηλαδή εκεί που ο ΟΤΕ δεν θα δώσει VDSL, αν και είναι αμφίβολο κατά πόσον αποδίδει κέρδη κάτι τέτοιο. 
συνέργιες με την κινητή τηλεφωνία, αν και η κινητή δεν περνάει τις καλύτερες μέρες της.

Χλωμά τα πράγματα για τους εναλλακτικούς. Ο μόνος καθαρός δρόμος που τους μένει είναι ο ευθύς ανταγωνισμός με τον ΟΤΕ (δηλαδή επενδύσεις σε δίκτυα μεγαλύτερων ταχυτήτων) ο οποίος είναι στρωμένος με νέα ακανθώδη δάνεια. Και είναι μάλλον δύσκολο να τον διανύσεις όταν έχεις βάλει ενέχυρο και τις τελευταίες σαγιονάρες που είχες.

Το μόνο σίγουρο είναι πως ο ΟΤΕ, ως ΟΤΕ, πράττει το *σωστό*: με το ΥΜΕ να πρωταγωνιστεί στην Υπνοβάτιδα (ιταλική όπερα του Μπελίνι) θα ήταν μάλλον ανοησία να μην "χτυπήσει"¨την αγορά με ένα όπλο που έχει ηδη στα χέρια του.

........Auto merged post: nm96027 πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 18 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Μα, ακόμα και με αυτά που λέει ο EvilHawk, πάλι είναι εξαιρετικά δύσκολο....
> 
> Το βλέπω *εξαιρετικά* *ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ*, *κάθε* καφάο, *κάθε* γειτονιάς *όλης* της Αθήνας, να υπάρχουν και τα αντίστοιχα, είτε είναι mini dslams, είτε οτιδήποτε άλλο...... Είναι πολλά μα πολλά τα λεφτά.....
> 
> Εγώ ευτυχώς, από τότε που ήρθε το dsl στην ελλάδα, δεν είμαι ικανός, με όλα όσα έχουν γίνει, να πιστέψω κάτι τόσο ουτοπικό.....


Κάθε γειτονιά, κάθε καφάο όχι. Αλλά ΟΛΟ το κέντρο έχει ΗΔΗ στην υποδομή για να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο. Και σιγά-σιγά ή και πιο γρήγορα θα επεκταθεί το deployment. Και δεν είναι ανάγκη να πάει σε όλη την Αθήνα... :Wink: 

........Auto merged post: nm96027 πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 38 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Έχει κοινοποιηθεί χρονοδιάγραμμα προόδου για το νέο δίκτυο;


Δεν πρόκειται για νέο δίκτυο με την έννοια του σκαψίματος: αρκεί μία οπτική ίνα προς κάθε ΚΑΦΑΟ που θα εγκατασταθεί DSLAM.




> Είναι γνωστό αν θα προχωρήσουν σε εγκατάσταση VDSL DSLAMs πιο κοντά στους συνδρομητές ή απλά θα αναβαθμίσουν τις κάρτες στα υφιστάμενα DSLAMs τους;


To πρώτο: θα εγκατασταθούν dslams στα KAΦΑΟ.

----------


## Nrod

> Όπως και το εως 24mbps που πρέπει να είσαι δίπλα στο dslam, μεσοτοιχία για να τα πιάσεις έτσι και τώρα...... (Και πάλι δεν είναι απόλυτο!!!! Άν το καλώδιο κάνει διακλαδώσεις, LOL)
> 
> Το χέρι δεν θα το βάλουν στην τσέπη..... Σιγά μην βάζουν mini dslam *σε κάθε* καφάο γειτονιών, *σε κάθε* γωνιά της Αθήνας, και ύστερα όλης της Ελλάδας........


Βλέπω ότι πολλοί επαναλαμβάνουν συνέχεια περί εγκατάστασης mini-dslam. Ξεχάστε τα mini-dslam, μιλάμε για τελείως διαφορετική τεχνολογία, τοπολογία και υλοποίηση. 

Ούτε mini ούτε dslam είναι. Μιλάμε για τεράστια κουτιά *VDSL2 outdoor DSLAM*, που δεν μπορούν καν να εγκατασταθούν μέσα στα παλιά ΚΑΦΑΟ, οπότε εγκαθίστανται δίπλα απ' αυτά. Και ναι, έχουν εγκατασταθεί σε πυκνότητα ανά 300-500 μέτρα, γιατί αλλιώς δεν επιτυγχάνονται τα 50/10 Mbit downstream/upstream.

Ορίστε και ένα παλιότερο μήνυμα μου με φωτο του ΚΑΦΑΟ και του VDSL2-DSLAM έξω απ' το σπίτι μου.

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...9&postcount=61

----------


## sottrits

Μήπως δεν αξίζει τον κόπο να δαπανηθούν χρήματα για το VDSL αλλά θα ήταν καλύτερα να γίνει ενα γενναίο βήμα προς το FTTH; Το VDSL πόσο θα μείνει στην αγορά την ώρα που η υπόλοιπη ευρώπη επενδυεί σε οπτική ίνα; θα εξακολουθούμε να είμαστε χρόνια πίσω απ αυτούς...
Η γνώμη μου είναι πως με την υπάρχουσα υποδομή και στην κατάσταση του χαλκού ο τελικός χρήστης θα είναι στα ίδια επίπεδα με το ήδη υπαρχον ADSL.
Και επιδή ζούμε στην Ελλάδα και το κόστος του VDSL θα πληρώσουμε πολλαπλάσιο και θα έχουμε κανεί μια τρύπα στο νερό.

----------


## SamDc

Συμφωνώ με το DaveMurray.
Έπειτα άν γίνει όλος αυτός ο σχεδιασμός με μίνι dslam σε κάθε ΚΑΦΑΟ τότε θα πρέπει να ξυλώσουνε όλη τη Ελλάδα δλδ άν το 1/5 του κόστους μπορεί να φτάσει σε 2-3/5 . :Thinking: 
Έπειτα αν κάνει τέτοιο επιχείρημα θα πρέπει να τοποθετήσει και καλώδια οπτικών ινών για να μην κάνει διπλές δουλειές...όμως στη Ελλάδα είμαστε και όσοι θέλουν να φάνε λεφτά από το κοσμάκι θα τα φάνε όπως έγιναν και με σκάνδαλα...  :Thumb down:  
Τέλος η μη ευρωπαική τουρκία έχει ήδη vdsl2!!!!!!!!! :Mad:

----------


## Tiven

> Επειδή το είδα να αναφέρετε πολλές φορές σε αυτό το thread και μάλλον υπάρχει μια μεγάλη παρεξήγηση με το θέμα αυτό. Η ανάπτυξη VDSL δικτύου σημαίνει οπτική ίνα από το αστικό κέντρο μέχρι το καφαο της γειτονίας, VDSL πόρτες* στο καφάο και απο εκεί χρησιμοποιεί τον χαλκό μέχρι τον καταναλωτή.
> 
> * υπάρχουν και multimode κάρτες που μπορούν από την ίδια πόρτα να προσφέρουν ADSL, ADSL2, ADSL2+ επομένως ακόμα και σε αυτή την περίπτωση θα δούν μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες


Δεν είναι FTTN αυτό;  :Thinking:

----------


## Nrod

> VDSL2 deteriorates quickly from a theoretical maximum of 250 Mbit/s at 'source' to 100 Mbit/s at 0.5 km (1640 ft) and 50 Mbit/s at 1 km (3280 ft), but degrades at a much slower rate from there, and still outperforms VDSL. Starting from 1.6 km (1 mile) its performance is equal to ADSL2+.
> 
> Του τέστιν, οσοι ειναι μακριά απο το ΚΑΦΑΟ θα τους είναι άχρηστη η VDSL


Η VDSL θα τους είναι άχρηστη, όχι όμως η VDSL*2* που σχεδιάζει να βάλει ο ΟΤΕ.

----------


## lewton

> Kαι στην αρχη του αιωνα, αντι να προωθησει το adsl, προωθησε το πεθαμενο και ξεπερασμενο isdn, και κρατησε την ελλαδα στον τηλεππικοινωνιακο μεσαιωνα, οταν ολη η ευρωπη και η αμερικη εβαζαν dsl. Παλι τα ιδια κανει;; H siemens κι η intracom θελουν το vdsl;; Παλι αυτες ειναι απο πισω;;


Mην γίνεσαι μίζερος.
Τι θα ήθελες, να ξεκινήσει να περνάει FTTH χωρίς να ξέρει τι θα γίνει τελικά με το έργο του ΥΜΕ και αν θα πάρει ποτέ μπροστά ο Στυλιανίδης; Τη στιγμή που χώρες όπως η Γερμανία βρίσκονται ακόμα στο VDSL (χωρίς σοβαρή προοπτική για FTTH στο άμεσο μέλλον), και χώρες όπως το Η.Β. βρίσκονται τραγικά κολλημένες στο ADSL, είναι μιζέρια να κατηγορούμε τον ΟΤΕ που αποφάσισε να κινηθεί χωρίς να περιμένει να πάρει μπροστά το κράτος.

Α, και δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να δοθεί το έργο στη Siemens. Θα ήταν αυτοκτονία για τον Βουρλούμη.

----------


## xolloth

καλα οι αλλοι τι κανουν σε περιπτωση που προχωρησει το vdsl2 απο το ΟΤΕ;
η forthnet κοιμαται το υπνο του δικαιου και το μονο που ξερει να κανει ειναι να διοργανωνει αγωνες beach volley και να απονειμει επαθλα.
για να δουμε τις αντιδρασεις των ιδιωτων παροχων.

----------


## psolord

Εμένα βασικά απο το άρθρο μου έκατσε αυτό!



> Το σχέδιο της κυβέρνησης να συνδέσει περισσότερα από τα μισά σπίτια της χώρας σε ένα δίκτυο οπτικών ινών μέχρι το 2013 αντιμετωπίζει γραφειοκρατικές καθυστερήσεις, αναγκάζοντας έτσι τον ΟΤΕ να σκεφτεί εναλλακτικές λύσεις.


Hello? Μέχρι το 2013? Μόνο?

Όσο για τον ΟΤΕ, θα προσπαθήσω να τον αποφύγω για μελλοντική συνεργασία όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερο. Η DSLούλα γραμμή που έχω μια χαρά με καλύπτει. Το μόνο που θα ήθελα είναι πιο γρήγορο upload μόνο και μόνο για αυτά που ανεβάζω στο Youtube, γιατί διαφορετικά μόνο στο P2P θα είχε σημασία, το οποίο όμως (προσωπικά), μας τελείωσε! :Razz: 

Άμα βάλουν όλοι vDSL το site θα γίνει www.vdslgr.com? Και άμα βάλουν FTTH? www.ftthgr.com? Μήπως οι site owners πρέπει να κάνουν κάνα registration να υπάρχει? :Thinking: 

(αν και είμαι σίγουρος ότι ήδη έχουν προνοήσει)

----------


## lewton

> Δεν είναι FTTN αυτό;



To FTTN είναι τύπος τοπολογίας του δικτύου πρόσβασης, όπως είναι και FTTB και το FTTH. 
Το VDSL είναι μια τεχνολογία, όπως είναι το ADSL ή το GPON.

Το VDSL μπορεί να υλοποιηθεί και σε αρχιτεκτονικές FTTN και σε αρχιτεκτονικές FTTB, και κυρίως σήμερα χρησιμοποιείται σε αρχιτεκτονικές FTTN. Επομένως η απορία σου είναι άτοπη. Ο ΟΤΕ θα υλοποιήσει δίκτυο VDSL σε τοπολογία FTTN.

Κάνεις και εσύ το τραγικό λάθος να μπερδεύεις το ποιά τεχνολογία χρησιμοποιείται με το ποιά είναι η τοπολογία του δικτύου.
Το λάθος αυτό ξεκινάει από το γεγονός ότι όταν μιλάμε για δίκτυο FTTH, είμαστε τόσο χαρούμενοι που επιτέλους αποκτάμε οπτική ίνα που ξεχνάμε να αναφέρουμε και το ποιά τεχνολογία χρησιμοποιείται στο δίκτυο (πχ. PON, GPON, Ethernet to the Home etc). Έτσι φτάνουμε στο σημείο να θεωρείται ο όρος FTTH, από τον κόσμο που δεν ξέρει πέντε πράγματα, ως άλλο ένα πρότυπο. Αμ δε.
Άλλωστε ένα τεράστιο μέρος των συζητήσεων για το σχέδιο FTTH του ΥΜΕ αφορά ακριβώς το αν θα υλοποιηθεί συγκεκριμένη τεχνολογία από τον κατασκευαστή του δικτύου και το ποιά θα είναι αυτή (αν είναι συγκεκριμένη). Υπάρχει και η πρόταση που θέλει το δίκτυο να είναι σκοτεινές οπτικές ίνες και μετά να υλοποιεί ο κάθε πάροχος ότι δίκτυο του κάνει κέφι.
Είναι σημαντινό επομένως να θυμόμαστε ότι άλλο πράγμα είναι η τοπολογία και άλλο το ποιό πρότυπο θα υλοποιηθεί στο δίκτυο.

Και αυτή πρέπει να είναι η 83η φορά που το εξηγώ αυτό στο fοrum.
Οι όροι είναι κάπως «εκχυδαϊσμένοι» για να είναι πιο κατανοητό, και για αυτό ελπίζω να μην με περιλάβουν για διορθώσεις όσοι ξέρουν κάτι παραπάνω.  :Smile:

----------


## Tiven

:Redface: 

Ξεχάστηκα τελείως. Και να φανταστείς πως αυτά τα διάβαζα επί 1 χρόνο..  :Whistle:

----------


## manicx

> Βλέπω ότι πολλοί επαναλαμβάνουν συνέχεια περί εγκατάστασης mini-dslam. Ξεχάστε τα mini-dslam, μιλάμε για τελείως διαφορετική τεχνολογία, τοπολογία και υλοποίηση. 
> 
> Ούτε mini ούτε dslam είναι. Μιλάμε για τεράστια κουτιά *VDSL2 outdoor DSLAM*, που δεν μπορούν καν να εγκατασταθούν μέσα στα παλιά ΚΑΦΑΟ, οπότε εγκαθίστανται δίπλα απ' αυτά. Και ναι, έχουν εγκατασταθεί σε πυκνότητα ανά 300-500 μέτρα, γιατί αλλιώς δεν επιτυγχάνονται τα 50/10 Mbit downstream/upstream.
> 
> Ορίστε και ένα παλιότερο μήνυμα μου με φωτο του ΚΑΦΑΟ και του VDSL2-DSLAM έξω απ' το σπίτι μου.
> 
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...9&postcount=61


Κατατοπιστικότατος. Δεν είχα δει την φωτό οπότε τώρα γνωρίζουμε!  :One thumb up:

----------


## RePlay

> Συμφωνώ με το DaveMurray.
> Έπειτα άν γίνει όλος αυτός ο σχεδιασμός με μίνι dslam σε κάθε ΚΑΦΑΟ τότε θα πρέπει να ξυλώσουνε όλη τη Ελλάδα δλδ άν το 1/5 του κόστους μπορεί να φτάσει σε 2-3/5 .
> Έπειτα αν κάνει τέτοιο επιχείρημα θα πρέπει να τοποθετήσει και καλώδια οπτικών ινών για να μην κάνει διπλές δουλειές...όμως στη Ελλάδα είμαστε και όσοι θέλουν να φάνε λεφτά από το κοσμάκι θα τα φάνε όπως έγιναν και με σκάνδαλα...  
> Τέλος η μη ευρωπαική τουρκία έχει ήδη vdsl2!!!!!!!!!


Έλεος πια με την μιζέρια σας.Ποια ευρωπαική Τουρκία έχει vdsl2,όταν το 95% της χώρας είναι με dial up και ούτε? Κοίτα και τι γίνεται σε άλλες ευρωπαικές χώρες εκτός από Σουηδία και μετά θα αλλάξεις γνώμη για το πόσο πίσω είμαστε τεχνολογικά...
Δεν καταλαβαίνω την νοοτροπία μερικών πραγματικά. Όταν ο ΟΤΕ δεν κάνει σχέδια, εσείς "οι παλιοκ*****λες δεν σχεδιάζουν τίποτα,τρώνε όλα τα λεφτά και δεν τα ρίχνουν σε επενδύσεις και άλλες τέτοιες μπούρδες". Τώρα που ο ΟΤΕ έχει βάλει μπρος ένα ΚΑΛΟ σχέδιο(γιατί είναι πράγματι το ενδιάμεσο βήμα για FTTH) ,αρχίσατε πάλι "θα φάνε τα λεφτά του κοσμάκη κτλπ". Αποφασίστε επιτέλους τι θέλετε,σταματήστε να κράζετε τους πάντες και τα πάντα χωρίς να ξέρετε γιατί,πολύ Λαζόπουλος δεν κάνει καλό :Whistle: 




> Μα, ακόμα και με αυτά που λέει ο EvilHawk, πάλι είναι εξαιρετικά δύσκολο....
> 
> Το βλέπω *εξαιρετικά* *ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ*, *κάθε* καφάο, *κάθε* γειτονιάς *όλης* της Αθήνας, να υπάρχουν και τα αντίστοιχα, είτε είναι mini dslams, είτε οτιδήποτε άλλο...... Είναι πολλά μα πολλά τα λεφτά.....
> 
> Εγώ ευτυχώς, από τότε που ήρθε το dsl στην ελλάδα, δεν είμαι ικανός, με όλα όσα έχουν γίνει, να πιστέψω κάτι τόσο ουτοπικό.....


Φίλε DaveMurray Ελλάδα δεν είναι μόνο η Αθήνα,αν και δεν πιστεύω να το έγραψες εσκεμμένα.Δεν χρειάζεται να μπουν τα καινούρια vdsl κουτιά δίπλα στα ΚΑΦΑΟ σε κάθε γειτονιά της Αθήνας/Θεσσαλονίκης(μάλλον mini-dslam είναι αδόκιμος όρος), εδώ υπάρχουν ακόμα μέρη που δεν έχουν καν 24άρες ADSL. Και το λέω αυτό παρότι δεν με συμφέρει να γίνει έτσι,αλλά πρέπει να γίνουν επενδύσεις και στην επαρχία.



> To FTTN είναι τύπος τοπολογίας του δικτύου πρόσβασης, όπως είναι και FTTB και το FTTH. 
> Το VDSL είναι μια τεχνολογία, όπως είναι το ADSL ή το GPON.
> 
> Το VDSL μπορεί να υλοποιηθεί και σε αρχιτεκτονικές FTTN και σε αρχιτεκτονικές FTTB, και κυρίως σήμερα χρησιμοποιείται σε αρχιτεκτονικές FTTN. Επομένως η απορία σου είναι άτοπη. Ο ΟΤΕ θα υλοποιήσει δίκτυο VDSL σε τοπολογία FTTN.
> 
> Κάνεις και εσύ το τραγικό λάθος να μπερδεύεις το ποιά τεχνολογία χρησιμοποιείται με το ποιά είναι η τοπολογία του δικτύου.
> Το λάθος αυτό ξεκινάει από το γεγονός ότι όταν μιλάμε για δίκτυο FTTH, είμαστε τόσο χαρούμενοι που επιτέλους αποκτάμε οπτική ίνα που ξεχνάμε να αναφέρουμε και το ποιά τεχνολογία χρησιμοποιείται στο δίκτυο (πχ. PON, GPON, Ethernet to the Home etc). Έτσι φτάνουμε στο σημείο να θεωρείται ο όρος FTTH, από τον κόσμο που δεν ξέρει πέντε πράγματα, ως άλλο ένα πρότυπο. Αμ δε.
> Άλλωστε ένα τεράστιο μέρος των συζητήσεων για το σχέδιο FTTH του ΥΜΕ αφορά ακριβώς το αν θα υλοποιηθεί συγκεκριμένη τεχνολογία από τον κατασκευαστή του δικτύου και το ποιά θα είναι αυτή (αν είναι συγκεκριμένη). Υπάρχει και η πρόταση που θέλει το δίκτυο να είναι σκοτεινές οπτικές ίνες και μετά να υλοποιεί ο κάθε πάροχος ότι δίκτυο του κάνει κέφι.
> Είναι σημαντινό επομένως να θυμόμαστε ότι άλλο πράγμα είναι η τοπολογία και άλλο το ποιό πρότυπο θα υλοποιηθεί στο δίκτυο.
> ...


Μπράβο ρε lewton, μετά από αυτό το διευκρινιστικό ποστ πιστεύω πως οι πιο πολλοί θα κατάλαβαν γιατί ο ΟΤΕ πράττει σωστά που πάει σε vdsl2.Αν εγκατασταθούν οπτικές ίνες μέχρι τα ΚΑΦΑΟ,στο μέλλον θα είναι πιο εύκολο να προχωρήσουμε σε FTTH. Το vdsl είναι πραγματικά το ενδιάμεσο βήμα και μπράβο στον ΟΤΕ που επενδύει επιτέλους σε κάτι πιο εξελιγμένο από το ADSL. :One thumb up: 

edit: Μήπως ξέρει κανείς πως λέγεται το μαρκούτσι στην φωτογραφία του Nrod?(γιατί μέχρι στιγμής είπαμε ότι mini-dslam είναι λάθος όρος)

----------


## Nrod

> edit: Μήπως ξέρει κανείς πως λέγεται το μαρκούτσι στην φωτογραφία του Nrod?(γιατί μέχρι στιγμής είπαμε ότι mini-dslam είναι λάθος όρος)


Το έγραψα με bold παραπάνω: VDSL2 outdoor DSLAM ή για συντομία VDSL2-DSLAM.

Βέβαια στην Ελλάδα δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο θα εγκατασταθούν παρόμοια κουτιά ανάλογου μεγέθους, επειδή 1. η τεχνολογία έχει εξελιχθεί, 2. πολλά ΚΑΦΑΟ στην Αθήνα είναι σε "δύσκολα" και κλειστά σημεία από πλευράς χώρου και 3ο και κυριότερο, αυτά της φωτογραφίας είναι Siemens  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## giatros.net

> Δε χρειαζεται να ειναι μιζες απο πισω. Το VDSL ειναι ενας "αναπνευστηρας" ο οποιος επεκτεινει την ωφελιμη ζωη του δικτυου χαλκου.
> 
> Επιχειρηματικα βγαζει αρκετο νοημα για τον ΟΤΕ αφου εχει ενα δικτυο το οποιο αφενος καθυστερει την "αναγκη" για FTTH (αρα θα εχει μονοπωλιο στις υποδομες για μεγαλυτερο διαστημα), αφαιτερου θα ειναι σε θεση να ανταγωνιστει στο low-end της αγορας ακομα και το FTTH οταν αυτο ερθει (βασικα το υποσκαπτει και σε επιπεδο βιωσιμοτητας, λοοολ). Αρα γιατι οχι? Ο μονος λογος ηταν αυτος που αναφερετο συχνα και ηταν "βλακας ειναι ο ΟΤΕ να φτιαξει VDSL και να το ανοιξει στους εναλλακτικους?". Και καθε φορα απαντουσα οτι ακομα και αυτου του γεγονοτος συμπεριλαμβανομενου, τον ΟΤΕ τον συνεφερε πολλαπλως μια τετοια κινηση αφου 
> 
> - ο ΟΤΕ ποτε δε χανει στο wholesale market - ολες οι τιμες που οριζονται απ'το Ρυθμιστη υπερκαλυπτουν παντοτε τα εξοδα του ΟΤΕ και βγαινει και "hefty profit" -  αρα ακομα και ως αυτονομο αρνητικο ποτε δεν ειναι αποτρεπτικο.
> - ο ΟΤΕ αυξανει την ανταγωνιστικοτητα του εναντι των εναλλακτικων, στο broadband market με υπερτερα προϊοντα
> - ο ΟΤΕ μπορει να χτυπησει και το content market ωστε να παει για επιπλεον revenue stream. Δλδ να γινει "τηλεοραση" αντι για αναμεταδοτης των υφισταμενων καναλιων. Ο ΟΤΕ εχει τοσο χρημα που ανετα αγοραζει ολο το καλο tv content (ειτε σπορ, ειτε σειρες, ειτε οτιδηποτε) και στη συνεχεια μπορει να παρεχει ειτε με IPTV, ειτε με Sat. Για IPTV φυσικα θα χρειαστει VDSL και πανω για να παιξει καλα...
> - ακομα και αν οι εναλλακτικοι θελουν να δωσουν VDSL, θα αναγκαστουν να κατεβουν το ladder of investment (!).. δλδ απο κει που εχουν φτιαξει ιδιοκτητες υποδομες για ADSL κτλ, ο ΟΤΕ τους αδειαζει και τους λεει αντε παλι να γινετε μεταπωλητες bitstream σε στυλ μονοπολης (back to square 1).. ειναι κινηση ματ αφου τραβαει το χαλι κατω απ'τα ποδια τους. Και ενω οι εναλλακτικοι δεν ειχαν ιδιαιτερο λογο τοσο καιρο να θελουν το FTTH (γιατι και το FTTH θα απαξιωνε τις επενδυσεις τους στο ADSL μεχρι ενα βαθμο), τωρα με το VDSL θα εχουν καθε λογο να το θελουν.


Τα ρέστα μου...  :One thumb up:

----------


## fadasma

Αν μπορούσε όλος ο κόσμος να έχει πραγματική 24άρα γραμμή, δεν θα χρειαζόταν αυτό μέχρι να μπουν οι οπτικές.

----------


## Aligator21

Και φυσικά όταν λένε για τα "μισά σπίτια της Ελλάδος" εννοούν την Αθήνα...

----------


## darist

> και κυριότερο, αυτά της φωτογραφίας είναι Siemens


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

Μ' αυτά που έχουν γίνει στην Ελλάδα τα τελευταία χρόνια ούτε κινητό τηλέφωνο Siemens δεν θα μπορούν ν' αγοράσουν από τον ΟΤΕ χωρίς να φάνε κράξιμο

----------


## RePlay

> Το έγραψα με bold παραπάνω: VDSL2 outdoor DSLAM ή για συντομία VDSL2-DSLAM.
> 
> Βέβαια στην Ελλάδα δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο θα εγκατασταθούν παρόμοια κουτιά ανάλογου μεγέθους, επειδή 1. η τεχνολογία έχει εξελιχθεί, 2. πολλά ΚΑΦΑΟ στην Αθήνα είναι σε "δύσκολα" και κλειστά σημεία από πλευράς χώρου και 3ο και κυριότερο, αυτά της φωτογραφίας είναι Siemens


Ξέχασες το 4ο και κυριότερο,το κατά πόσο θα χαλάει την αισθητική της κυρά-Κούλας και του κάθε μπαγλαμά που ασχολείται με την τοπική αυτοδιοίκηση αλλά αγαπάει και καλά τον τόπο του,επομένως δεν θα θέλει να μπουν αυτά τα κουτιά του διαβόλου :ROFL:

----------


## kover

> Ξέχασες το 4ο και κυριότερο,το κατά πόσο θα χαλάει την αισθητική της κυρά-Κούλας και του κάθε μπαγλαμά που ασχολείται με την τοπική αυτοδιοίκηση αλλά αγαπάει και καλά τον τόπο του,επομένως δεν θα θέλει να μπουν αυτά τα κουτιά του διαβόλου


Καλά, μεταξύ μας τώρα, δεν είναι και ζωγραφίες τα συγκεκριμένα κουτιά, στους ήδη πανάθλιους δρόμους της Αθήνας. Από την άλλη who cares!! δώστε μας bandwith και πάρτε μας τη ψυχη  :Smile:

----------


## giatros.net

> Αν μπορούσε όλος ο κόσμος να έχει πραγματική 24άρα γραμμή, δεν θα χρειαζόταν αυτό μέχρι να μπουν οι οπτικές.


Το upstream μας κόφτει, και το ADSL δεν επαρκεί, τα λέω καλά σύντροφε?  :Wink:

----------


## DaveMurray

> Φίλε DaveMurray Ελλάδα δεν είναι μόνο η Αθήνα,αν και δεν πιστεύω να το έγραψες εσκεμμένα.Δεν χρειάζεται να μπουν τα καινούρια vdsl κουτιά δίπλα στα ΚΑΦΑΟ σε κάθε γειτονιά της Αθήνας/Θεσσαλονίκης(μάλλον mini-dslam είναι αδόκιμος όρος), εδώ υπάρχουν ακόμα μέρη που δεν έχουν καν 24άρες ADSL. Και το λέω αυτό παρότι δεν με συμφέρει να γίνει έτσι,αλλά πρέπει να γίνουν επενδύσεις και στην επαρχία.


Δεν μίλησα για επαρχία, γιατί απλούστατα, δεν ζώ επαρχία..... Δεν με αγγίζει η επαρχία, γιατί απλά δεν ζώ επαρχία.... Έχετε το ίδιο δικαίωμα, αλλά ο καθένας νοιάζεται για τα "του οίκου" του.... Έχω/κάνω λάθος RePlay; Πως να με αγγίζει κάτι, το οποίο ούτε το ξέρω, ούτε θα το νιώσω, ούτε θα το υποστώ;  :Smile:   :Smile: 

Για να μην μασάμε λοιπόν τα λόγια μας, ξάστερα, και "οι καλοί λογαριασμοί κάνουν τους καλούς φίλους"...... Έτσι σου απάντησα  :Smile:

----------


## Tiven

> Το upstream μας κόφτει, και το ADSL δεν επαρκεί, τα λέω καλά σύντροφε?




Off Topic


		5/5 να μου διναν και θα μουν τζάμι  :Worthy:

----------


## sonic

> Και φυσικά όταν λένε για τα "μισά σπίτια της Ελλάδος" εννοούν την Αθήνα...


Εκεί δεν είναι τα μισά από αυτά;

----------


## Manvol

> Εκεί δεν είναι τα μισά από αυτά;


Τα 2/5 περίπου, όχι τα μισά  :Wink:

----------


## lewton

> Ξεχάστηκα τελείως. Και να φανταστείς πως αυτά τα διάβαζα επί 1 χρόνο..


Ήμουν σίγουρος ότι κάπου θα είχες ξαναδεί κάποιο post μου που θα ήταν καρμπόν με αυτό.
Αλλά είναι κατανοητό, ξεχαστήκαμε όλοι γιατί εκεί στο ΥΜΕ τους πήρε ο ύπνος.  :Razz: 





> Μπράβο ρε lewton, μετά από αυτό το διευκρινιστικό ποστ πιστεύω πως οι πιο πολλοί θα κατάλαβαν γιατί ο ΟΤΕ πράττει σωστά που πάει σε vdsl2.Αν εγκατασταθούν οπτικές ίνες μέχρι τα ΚΑΦΑΟ,στο μέλλον θα είναι πιο εύκολο να προχωρήσουμε σε FTTH. Το vdsl είναι πραγματικά το ενδιάμεσο βήμα και μπράβο στον ΟΤΕ που επενδύει επιτέλους σε κάτι πιο εξελιγμένο από το ADSL.


Εδώ υπάρχει βέβαια και το θέμα του τι θα γίνει με τον εξοπλισμό του VDSL.
Δηλαδή ναι, μπορείς να πεις ότι το πέρασμα των οπτικών ως τα ΚΑΦΑΟ είναι ενδιάμεσο βήμα για το FTTH, αλλά η αγορά του VDSL εξοπλισμού όχι. Και έτσι ο ΟΤΕ θα έχει λόγους μετά να καθυστερεί το πέρασμα στο FTTH για να αποσβέσει τα λεφτά που θα δώσει για τον εξοπλισμό αυτό.
Εν πάσει περιπτώσει όμως, προσωπικά δίνω εύσημα στον ΟΤΕ παρά αυτή τη μικρή επιφύλαξη. Άλλωστε το ΥΜΕ απέδειξε ότι δεν έχει ανάγκη τον ΟΤΕ για να καθυστερήσει.  :Whistle:

----------


## RePlay

> Εκεί δεν είναι τα μισά από αυτά;


Η Αθήνα είχε το 2001 3.5 εκατομμύρια Έλληνες κατοίκους.Εγώ σε βάζω 4 τώρα,μετά από τόσα χρόνια.
Από πότε τα 2 εκατομμύρια(max) αποτελούν τον μισό πληθυσμό της Ελλάδας?

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

> Τα 2/5 περίπου, όχι τα μισά


Και το άλλο 1/5 η Θεσσαλονίκη με άλλες 5-6 μεγάλες πόλεις.  :Razz:

----------


## frenty

Δεν βλέπω να σας έχει απασχολήσει η τιμή πώλησης της υπηρεσίας! :Thinking: 
Εκτιμάτε ότι θα είναι €25/μηνιαίως ή €100/μηνιαίως;
Γιατί οι τιμές δεν διαμορφώνονται αποκλειστικά ανάλογα με το κόστος, αλλά λαμβάνεται υπόψη η προσφορά και ζήτηση και συνδιαμορφώνεται αναλόγως.
Αν απ' ότι βλέπω εδώ μέσα, σχεδόν όλοι είναι ξετρελλαμένοι με την ταχύτητα, άρα υψηλή ζήτηση θα διαμορφώσει και υψηλή τιμή πώλησης.

----------


## Sovjohn

Το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι εφόσον τα DSLAM για το VDSL ούτε μικρά ούτε mini είναι, και έχουν τη μορφή καμπίνας, θα συμβούν τα εξής:

α) Κολλημένοι σε διάφορες περιοχές θα κάνουν μηνύσεις κτλ επειδή τους τρώνε το πεζοδρόμιο
β) Είναι εξ' ορισμού αδύνατο να βάλουν DSLAM και άλλες εταιρίες στα ΚΑΦΑΟ, γιατί απλά δεν επαρκεί ο χώρος. Εδώ σε κάποια Α/Κ του ΟΤΕ έχουν ADSL2+ DSLAM με εξωτερική συνεγκατάσταση σε καμπίνες και γίνεται χάος - ΓΙΑ ΜΙΑ ΤΟΠΟΘΕΣΙΑ ανά Α/Κ. Αν αναλογιστούμε τα δεκάδες ΚΑΦΑΟ που έχει το κάθε Α/Κ, καταλαβαίνουμε ότι δεν...χωράνε πολλαπλά DSLAM εκεί.
γ) Θα γίνει κάποιο σήριαλ αντίστοιχο με της Γερμανίας για το αν το VDSL δίκτυο πρέπει ή όχι να το εκμεταλλεύονται και άλλοι.
δ) Το 2010 θα είναι καθοριστικός χρόνος για το VDSL όπως και τα άλλα (π.χ. FTTH) σχέδια...

Επικροτώ την κίνηση του ΟΤΕ, δεν επικροτώ την πλήρη έλλειψη ρυθμιστικού πλαισίου, προ-σχεδίων που να συζητάνε για αυτό το ενδεχόμενο, κτλ. Θα βγει πάλι καμία δημόσια διαβούλευση σαν αυτή του FRIACO (θυμάστε τι εστί FRIACO?) και δεν θα γίνει τίποτα μέχρι να είναι ήδη πολύ αργά...

----------


## Georgevtr

Πολύ καλή κίνηση.Τουλάχιστον είναι ένα βήμα εμπρός...... :One thumb up:

----------


## Sovjohn

> Δεν βλέπω να σας έχει απασχολήσει η τιμή πώλησης της υπηρεσίας!
> Εκτιμάτε ότι θα είναι €25/μηνιαίως ή €100/μηνιαίως;
> Γιατί οι τιμές δεν διαμορφώνονται αποκλειστικά ανάλογα με το κόστος, αλλά λαμβάνεται υπόψη η προσφορά και ζήτηση και συνδιαμορφώνεται αναλόγως.
> Αν απ' ότι βλέπω εδώ μέσα, σχεδόν όλοι είναι ξετρελλαμένοι με την ταχύτητα, άρα υψηλή ζήτηση θα διαμορφώσει και υψηλή τιμή πώλησης.


25 € μηνιαίως, αποκλείεται. Κάτι σε "70 € μαζί με τηλέφωνο και τηλεόραση" είναι πιο πιθανό...

----------


## Manvol

> Και το άλλο 1/5 η Θεσσαλονίκη με άλλες 5-6 μεγάλες πόλεις.


Σύνολο 3/5. Kαι μας μένουν 2/5 ακόμη για τις μικρές επαρχιακές πόλεις και τα χωριά. Είναι λίγο περίεργο λοιπόν να υποτιμούνται τόσο οι ημιαστικές-αγροτικές περιοχές, ενώ εξακολουθούν να έχουν σημαντικό πληθυσμό.

........Auto merged post: Manvol πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 45 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> 25 € μηνιαίως, αποκλείεται. Κάτι σε "70 € μαζί με τηλέφωνο και τηλεόραση" είναι πιο πιθανό...


Λίγο δύσκολο να μαζέψει κόσμο με 70€ το μήνα. Εκτός κι αν μπορείς να αφαιρείς υπηρεσίες κατά βούλησιν μειώνοντας το κόστος ή τα τηλεοπτικά προγράμματα του πακέτου είναι τόσο δυνατά που να αξίζουν με το παραπάνω τα χρήματα. Την ολοκληρωμένη υπηρεσία (all-in-one) δεν την περιμένω πάνω από τα 50€/μήνα.

----------


## RePlay

> Κολλημένοι σε διάφορες περιοχές θα κάνουν μηνύσεις κτλ επειδή τους τρώνε το πεζοδρόμιο


Σαν να το βλέπω από τώρα,κολλημένους δικομανείς να μαζεύουν υπογραφές από τις γειτονιές για να τα ξηλώσουν :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Theodore41

> Όπου εγκατασταθεί VDSL σημαίνει: dslam σε κάθε καμπίνα, δηλαδή dslam σε απόσταση μικρότερη των περίπου 300 μέτρων από τον χρήστη.
> 
> Με το VDSL ο ΟΤΕ θα αποκτήσει ένα ιδιαίτερα μεγάλο πλεονέκτημα στην αγορά σφίγγοντας ακόμα περισσότερο το κλοιό γύρω από τους εναλλακτικούς. Αν θεωρήσουμε πως η μεταπώληση υπηρεσιών VDSL από τους εναλλακτικούς είναι ζημιογόνα και πως η ανάπτυξη ιδιόκτητου εναλλακτικού VDSL δικτύου δύσκολη έως ανέφικτη οικονομικά τότε για τους παρόχους μένουν οι κάτωθι κατ' λύσεις:
> 
> υπηρεσίες περιεχομένου, αν και εκεί ο ΟΤΕ τους ανταγωνίζεται ιδιαίτερα καλά με το conn x tv
> εκτενές δίκτυο στην επαρχία, δηλαδή εκεί που ο ΟΤΕ δεν θα δώσει VDSL, αν και είναι αμφίβολο κατά πόσον αποδίδει κέρδη κάτι τέτοιο. 
> συνέργιες με την κινητή τηλεφωνία, αν και η κινητή δεν περνάει τις καλύτερες μέρες της.
> 
> Χλωμά τα πράγματα για τους εναλλακτικούς. Ο μόνος καθαρός δρόμος που τους μένει είναι ο ευθύς ανταγωνισμός με τον ΟΤΕ (δηλαδή επενδύσεις σε δίκτυα μεγαλύτερων ταχυτήτων) ο οποίος είναι στρωμένος με νέα ακανθώδη δάνεια. Και είναι μάλλον δύσκολο να τον διανύσεις όταν έχεις βάλει ενέχυρο και τις τελευταίες σαγιονάρες που είχες.
> ...


Εγω ξερω γιατι το ειδα,οτι βαζουν αβερτα ινες .Ανοιγουν τα φρεατια και περνανε.
Αρα...

----------


## Sovjohn

Στη Γερμανία τα προγράμματα κυμαίνονται από 45 € μέχρι 70 € (ανάλογα με τον τρόπο παραγγελίας τους) για ADSL 16ρα παρακαλώ...24ρες δεν δίνουν εκεί.

Το VDSL προσφέρεται σαν addon μονάχα για να βλέπεις HD ταινίες κτλ, και κοστίζει +10 € / μήνα για την 25ρα, και +15 € / μήνα για την 50ρα.

Συνολικά λοιπόν για 50ρα συζητάμε για...80 € / μήνα. Και δεδομένου ότι με 50 € δίνουν το double play τους (όσο θα το έδινε και ο εδώ ΟΤΕ αν υπήρχε κάτι τέτοιο), δεν βλέπω το VDSL να πέφτει κάτω από τα 70...καθόλου εύκολα. Και να μην συζητήσουμε ότι "στη Γερμανία έχουν υψηλότερους μισθούς" γιατί αυτό δεν εφαρμόζεται πουθενά στη χώρα μας...

http://entertain.eki.t-home.de/offers/

........Auto merged post: Sovjohn added 2 minutes and 42 seconds later ........




> Σαν να το βλέπω από τώρα,κολλημένους δικομανείς να μαζεύουν υπογραφές από τις γειτονιές για να τα ξηλώσουν


Στο Γαλάτσι κολλημένος δικομανής παππούς το έκανε ήδη, σε πάροχο που ΤΟΛΜΗΣΕ (!!!) και έβαλε ADSL2+ καμπίνα νόμιμα αδειοδοτημένη μπροστά από το σπίτι του...Επειδή μένει απέναντι στον ΟΤΕ...

Και μη χειρότερα!

----------


## ThReSh

> Σύνολο 3/5. Kαι μας μένουν 2/5 ακόμη για τις μικρές επαρχιακές πόλεις και τα χωριά. Είναι λίγο περίεργο λοιπόν να υποτιμούνται τόσο οι ημιαστικές-αγροτικές περιοχές, ενώ εξακολουθούν να έχουν σημαντικό πληθυσμό.


ναι αλλά λογικό δεν είναι μια εταιρία να θέλει το μέγιστο κέρδος? ποιος νοήμων επιχειρηματίας θα πάει πρώτα στο μικρό αγοραστικό κοινό και μετά στο μεγάλο?

----------


## nikosl

Τουλάχιστον με το vdsl2,3,4,5 θα τα πιάσω τα 2048kbps γιατί προς το παρών μεχρι 1900kbps πάει  :ROFL:   :Laughing:   :ROFL:

----------


## lewton

> Λίγο δύσκολο να μαζέψει κόσμο με 70€ το μήνα. Εκτός κι αν μπορείς να αφαιρείς υπηρεσίες κατά βούλησιν μειώνοντας το κόστος ή τα τηλεοπτικά προγράμματα του πακέτου είναι τόσο δυνατά που να αξίζουν με το παραπάνω τα χρήματα. Την ολοκληρωμένη υπηρεσία (all-in-one) δεν την περιμένω πάνω από τα 50€/μήνα.


Συγνώμη αλλά τώρα το triple-play του ΟΤΕ κάπου εκεί φτάνει, και με πολύ χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα.
Εγώ θα το έβαζα με 70 ευρώ (αν ήμουν Ελλάδα) για να ησυχάσω από το χαλκό και να έχω πραγματική HDTV στο σπίτι μου και χωρίς να μου τρώει όλο το bandwidth.

----------


## Parrot

Προσωπικα για μενα, αν με το καλο ερθει το VDSL2 και μας δινει ταχυτητες 50/10 Mbps (ναι ναι ξερω, ΕΩΣ) και μαζι τηλεφωνια και μπολικα καναλια TV (εκ των οποιων αρκετα θα ειναι και HD ποιοτητας), θα μπορουσα να σκασω και 80 ευρωπουλα τον μηνα για να τα απολαυσω !!! Οχι οτι μου περισσευουν βεβαια, αλλα εγω προσωπικα θα δεχομουν μια τετοια τιμη περιπου (και οχι παραπανω)  :Wink:

----------


## ubuntubu

Προσφορά χονδρικής της DT για VDSL στις 1&1 και Vodafone.





> *Deutsche Telekom reaches agreement with 1&1 and Vodafone on VDSL wholesale offer*
> 
>  Jul 09, 2009
>                                          United Internet (1&1) and Vodafone will in future be able to offer their customers VDSL lines over Deutsche Telekom's network. A contract has already been signed with Vodafone, while agreement has been reached with 1&1. The service is due to be launched over the next few months. 1&1 and Vodafone will be the first competitors to use the wholesale service for VDSL Double Play, which will offer customers transmission speeds of up to 50 Mbit/s while surfing the Internet. Deutsche Telekom has already expanded its VDSL network in 50 German towns and cities.
> 
> The new wholesale offer comes with an integrated 'success factor' whereby the wholesale price will be reduced depending on how many customers the competitors and Deutsche Telekom manage to attract. The agreed monthly entry price is EUR 25.36 with a 48-month contract term and EUR 26.28 with a 12-month contract term. "Market-based solutions are feasible without the regulator having to intervene, something this agreement clearly demonstrates. The compelling price shows we've met our competitors more than halfway", stresses Timotheus Höttges, Chief Financial Officer at Deutsche Telekom.
> 
> In March, Deutsche Telekom had announced it would be opening up its VDSL network to competitors voluntarily and without regulatory pressure. At the same time, the Group is also pushing forward with the further expansion of its high-speed network: Deutsche Telekom already has plans in place to expand the network in 13 German towns and cities by teaming up with competitors such as Vodafone, EWE, M-Net and NetAachen. Further discussions are also underway. Höttges: "No new infrastructure will be built simply as a result of regulating network access. What Germany now needs is the courage to deregulate; more freedom will help further boost growth in the broadband market."


*
*Deutsche Telekom reaches agreement with 1&1 and Vodafone*
*

----------


## Manvol

> ναι αλλά λογικό δεν είναι μια εταιρία να θέλει το μέγιστο κέρδος? ποιος νοήμων επιχειρηματίας θα πάει πρώτα στο μικρό αγοραστικό κοινό και μετά στο μεγάλο?


Δεν είπα να πάει πρώτα στο μικρό (και διεσπαρμένο) αγοραστικό κοινό. Αλλά αφού στηθούν τα πράγματα στα μεγάλα αστικά κέντρα, να γίνουν κινήσεις - έστω και με αξιοπρεπείς εναλλακτικές λύσεις - προς την επαρχία. Το internet και η δικτύωση δεν είναι είδος πολυτελείας, αλλά απαραίτητη υποδομή για όλες τις εκφάνσεις του πολιτισμού σήμερα.

Αν δε θέλουμε άγονες γραμμές και τεράστιες διαφορές στην ανάπτυξη από περιοχή σε περιοχή, πρέπει να διατηρείται μια ισορροπία. Νομίζω όλοι συμφωνούν με αυτό.

----------


## ThReSh

δεν το βρίσκεις κάπως παράλογο να βάλουν και στο τελευταίο χωριό adsl για "πελατεία" 1-2 ατόμων για παράδειγμα?

----------


## george94

> Δεν μας λενε ομως τιποτα με τις περιοχες που ειναι τωρα εκτος τεχνολογιας ADSL...πχ χωρια κ.α... Τα εχουν ξεχασει ολοι... Πραγματικα κριμα....


Εδώ θα πρέπει να έρθει και να επενδύσει το Υπουργείο και ο κύριος Χατζηδάκις τα 700 εκατομμύρια Ευρώ που θα επένδυε στο FTTH. Μια σύνδεση 2 Mb/s διαθέσιμη σε κάθε σχολείο στην επαρχία αξίζει περισσότερο από 100 Mb/s σε Αθήνα και Θεσ/νίκη.

----------


## Manvol

> δεν το βρίσκεις κάπως παράλογο να βάλουν και στο τελευταίο χωριό adsl για "πελατεία" 1-2 ατόμων για παράδειγμα?


Γι'αυτό μίλησα για αξιοπρεπείς εναλλακτικές λύσεις. Φυσικά το χωριό των 5 κατοίκων δεν είναι χωριό. Αλλά απ' όσο ξέρω υπάρχουν και χωριά με πληθυσμό εκατοντάδων που δεν έχουν ακόμη adsl. Aν κάνω λάθος ας με διαψεύσει κάποιος. 

Υπάρχουν ένα σωρό τεχνολογίες που μπορούν να λειτουργήσουν για δύσκολες περιοχές (δίκτυα κινητής τηλεφωνίας, δορυφορική επικοινωνία, wi-max, κλπ). Λύσεις υπάρχουν, αρκεί να υπάρχει και διάθεση - και κοινωνική πολιτική (ευαισθησία για κάποια θέματα λίγο πέρα από το μέγιστο κέρδος - sic).

----------


## ThReSh

δεν εννοούσα 5 κατοίκων αλλά από τους 100 πχ να ενδιαφέρονται για adsl 5-6 άτομα, και πάλι είναι υπερβολικό να έχει τέτοια κάλυψη...

από ότι γνωρίζω αν δηλωθεί ενδιαφέρον από αρκετούς κατοίκους μπαίνει adsl...

----------


## Manvol

> δεν εννοούσα 5 κατοίκων αλλά από τους 100 πχ να ενδιαφέρονται για adsl 5-6 άτομα, και πάλι είναι υπερβολικό να έχει τέτοια κάλυψη...
> 
> από ότι γνωρίζω αν δηλωθεί ενδιαφέρον από αρκετούς κατοίκους μπαίνει adsl...


Γι'αυτό έδωσα περισσότερο βάρος στις λέξεις "εναλλακτικές λύσεις". Τόσο μικρά χωριά είναι οπωσδήποτε πληθυσμιακές εξαιρέσεις πλέον, παρά ταύτα υπάρχουν. Ισως θα μπορούσαν να δώσουν πιο οικονομικά πακέτα ασύρμάτων δικτύων (κινητής με data ας πούμε) σε μόνιμους κατοίκους αυτών των χωριών που ενδιαφέρονται. Δεν είναι ανάγκη να καλύψει τα πάντα το επίγειο δίκτυο (και συγκεκριμένα adsl).

----------


## Jazzer

Εξαιρετικό ενδιαφέρον θα έχει να δούμε :
α) τι θα γίνει με το ρυθμιστικό πλαίσιο ;
β) θα υποχρεωθεί ή όχι ο ΟΤΕ να παρέχει χονδρική VDSL στους εναλλακτικούς παρόχους ; 
γ) τις αντιδράσεις των τελευταίων, οι οποίοι φυσικά και δε θα κάτσουν με "σταυρωμένα χέρια" να παρακολουθούν απλά τις εξελίξεις και τέλος,
δ) το κόστος της υπηρεσίας !

----------


## ubuntubu

> Συγνώμη αλλά τώρα το triple-play του ΟΤΕ κάπου εκεί φτάνει, και με πολύ χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα.
> Εγώ θα το έβαζα με 70 ευρώ (αν ήμουν Ελλάδα) *για να ησυχάσω από το χαλκό* και να έχω πραγματική HDTV στο σπίτι μου και χωρίς να μου τρώει όλο το bandwidth.


Με την VDSL όπως ξέρεις δεν γλυτώνεις απο τον χαλκό.
  Το δίκτυο απο το καφάο μέχρι τα σπίτια μας ,είναι  εκτενέστερο ,πολυπλοκότερο και επακόλουθα περισσότερο επιρρεπές σε βλάβες.
 Αυτό σε σχέση με το κομμάτι Α/Κ - καφάο ,που έχει και το πλεονέκτημα της προστασίας του αέρα.

----------


## makisathanos

> δεν το βρίσκεις κάπως παράλογο να βάλουν και στο τελευταίο χωριό adsl για "πελατεία" 1-2 ατόμων για παράδειγμα?


Κοίταξε φίλε μου επειδή στο χωριό μου ο ένας είμαι εγώ δεν το βρίσκω καθόλου μα καθόλου παράλογο. 'Ισως να είναι μάλιστα ένα μικρό κινητρο να μην φύγει και "άλλος" από τους δύο που αναφέρεις για κάποιο αστικό κέντρο.

----------


## ThReSh

sorry αλλά νομίζω ότι ξέρεις πως ο ΟΤΕ είναι κερδοσκοπική και όχι φιλανθρωπική εταιρία...

----------


## Manvol

> sorry αλλά νομίζω ότι ξέρεις πως ο ΟΤΕ είναι κερδοσκοπική και όχι φιλανθρωπική εταιρία...


Και σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις πρέπει να παρεμβαίνει το κράτος με κίνητρα και κάλυψη των ελαχίστων εξόδων ώστε βασικές υπηρεσίες να παρέχονται σε κάθε πολίτη όπου κι αν ζει στη χώρα. Απορώ γιατί τόση επιμονή εναντίον τέτοιων λύσεων.

----------


## lsavvaid

> δεν εννοούσα 5 κατοίκων αλλά από τους 100 πχ να ενδιαφέρονται για adsl 5-6 άτομα, και πάλι είναι υπερβολικό να έχει τέτοια κάλυψη...
> 
> από ότι γνωρίζω αν δηλωθεί ενδιαφέρον από αρκετούς κατοίκους μπαίνει adsl...


Στο χωριουδάκι μου των 500 κατοίκων (περίπου 130 σπίτια) τα 70 συμπληρώσαμε αίτημα για την παροχή adsl και ο μέγας πΟΤΕ μας έγραψε στα παλαιότερα των υποδημάτων του. Να σημειώσω ότι είναι και αστικό κέντρο. 
Πέρυσι έσκαψαν για να μπεί οπτική ίνα (μπήκε μόνο ο σωλήνας-οδηγός, όχι η οπτική ίνα) και ο μόνος λόγος που θα δούμε κάποτε ίντερνετ (φυσικά μόνο από τον πανάκριβο ΟΤΕ) είναι γιατί θα πρέπει να δώσουν στο δημαρχείο στο διπλανό χωριό που παίρνει γραμμές από το χωριό μου. 

Μαζί με το βασιλικό ποτίζεται και η γλάστρα δηλαδή

----------


## Gordito

Aυτο τι αντικτυπο θα εχει σε εμας που ειμαστε μεν στην Αθηνα αλλα εχουμε χαμηλες ταχυτητες;

----------


## ThReSh

> Στο χωριουδάκι μου των 500 κατοίκων (περίπου 130 σπίτια) τα 70 συμπληρώσαμε αίτημα για την παροχή adsl και ο μέγας πΟΤΕ μας έγραψε στα παλαιότερα των υποδημάτων του. Να σημειώσω ότι είναι και αστικό κέντρο.


οι 500 αυτοί (και οι 70 ενδιαφερόμενοι) είναι μόνιμοι ή "εποχικοί" κάτοικοι?

----------


## psyxakias

Μπράβο στον ΟΤΕ που αποφάσισε να το προχωρήσει. Για να δούμε πως θα πάει, εν αναμονή υλοποίησης  :Wink:

----------


## easyrider77

Ουσιαστικα για να υλοποιηθει το vDSL θα χρειαστει να παει οπτικη ινα στα καφαο. 

Ας γινει αυτο, και οταν τα βρουνε στο ΥΜΕ ας πανε στο FTTH. Γιατι απ τα καφαο μεχρι τα κτιρια ειναι πολυ δυσκολη και χρονοβορα υποθεση. 

Οχι πως το να πανε οπτικες ινες  στα καφαο ειναι ευκολη υποθεση..  :Wink:

----------


## Piparas

> οι 500 αυτοί (και οι 70 ενδιαφερόμενοι) είναι μόνιμοι ή "εποχικοί" κάτοικοι?


Το 70 απ' ότι κατάλαβα αναφέρεται στα σπίτια και όχι στους κατοίκους.

----------


## maik

> Εξαιρετικό ενδιαφέρον θα έχει να δούμε :
> α) τι θα γίνει με το ρυθμιστικό πλαίσιο ;
> β) θα υποχρεωθεί ή όχι ο ΟΤΕ να παρέχει χονδρική VDSL στους εναλλακτικούς παρόχους ; 
> γ) τις αντιδράσεις των τελευταίων, οι οποίοι φυσικά και δε θα κάτσουν με "σταυρωμένα χέρια" να παρακολουθούν απλά τις εξελίξεις και τέλος,
> δ) το κόστος της υπηρεσίας !


Σχετικα με τα α) β) γ) πολυ απλα τωρα θα δουμε ποσα απιδια χωραει ο "Γερμανικος σακος" :Smile: 

Σημερα ο ΟΤΕ αποφασιζει να κανει μια επενδυση με τα λεφτα ΤΟΥ, ουτε του κρατους ουτε των πολιτων , ουτε τιποτε. Καθαρα λεφτα για επενδυσεις. Κανεις δεν τον υποχρεωνει και φυσικα το κανει για το κερδος.   Ειναι μια ΑΕ οπως καθε αλλη στην Ελλαδα και στην Ευρωπη και εχει δικαιωμα να κανει επενδυσεις και να προσδοκα κερδος. Τα μεχρι τωρα ιδεολογηματα για "λεφτα του Ελληνικου λαου" και για ΣΙΑ απλα δεν περνανε. Το ιδιο εγινε και στην Γερμανια.
 Το δικτυο οπτικων ινων ειναι ενα καινουριο δικτυο και δεν υπαγεται ουτε σε καθολικη υπηρεσια ουτε πουθενα. Οποιος θελει να εχει υπηρεσιες απο αυτα πολυ απλα θα ΠΛΗΡΩΣΕΙ. Και θα πληρωσει οσο του ζητηθει. Η ΕΕΤΤ δεν εχει λογο παρεμβασης και ρυθμιστη σε αυτο το θεμα. Υπαρχουν ηδη 13 ρυθμισμενες αγορες πανω στον χαλκο , οποιος θελει  μενει σε αυτες. Οποιος δεν θελει ή ριχνει δικο του δικτυο ή ενοικιαζει το καινουριο.  Ή περιμενει τον Χατζηδακη ποτε θα ξυπνησει να εφαρμοσει το μεγαλοπνοο σχεδιο του ΥΜΕ για σκοτεινη ινα. btw δειτε τι γραφατε μερικοι στο αντιστοιχο νημα.
Μας αρεσει δεν μας αρεσει αυτο ειναι. Καποτε πρεπει να βαλουν το χερι στην τσεπη και οι αρχοντες των καφενειων.

Το προβλημα κατα την γνωμη μου θα ειναι η κ. Κουλα που θα αρχισει ατερμονο δικαστικο αγωνα γιατι η ONU της κλεινει την προσοψη του εσωρουχαδικου και ο κ. Βαγγελης  που το εχει δει οικολογος και  νομιζει οτι ολος ο καρκινος της υφηλιου ειναι κρυμενος εκει μεσα. Τα πρωτα σημαδια τα βιωνουμε.

Παμε τωρα στο δ) που ειναι το κοστος. 

Ειναι πολυ νωρις ακομα για προβλεψεις , ομως μια γενικη αρχη λεει οτι στα πρωτα βηματα θα ειναι ακριβο και θα το παρουν οι "τρελαμενοι" και οσο διαδιδεται τοσο θα πεφτει η τιμη.

----------


## NETripper

> δεν το βρίσκεις κάπως παράλογο να βάλουν και στο τελευταίο χωριό adsl για "πελατεία" 1-2 ατόμων για παράδειγμα?


Οχι. Καθόλου παράλογο.
Τo internet δεν ειναι μονο p0rn&Games.
Είναι σημαντικότερο απο tv και τηλέφωνο. 
Πρέπει να είναι διαθέσιμο παντού άσχετα αν "φαινεται να υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον" η όχι. Θα υπάρξει εν καιρώ.


Φιλικά

----------


## karavagos

Επόμενο βήμα είναι το VDSL από τους εναλλακτικούς στα σημεία της 157.
Έτσι όλοι θα είναι ευχαριστημένοι.

----------


## EvilHawk

> Επόμενο βήμα είναι το VDSL από τους εναλλακτικούς στα σημεία της 157.
> Έτσι όλοι θα είναι ευχαριστημένοι.


Μην χαλάς τις ονειρώξεις του maik !!  :Razz: 

Άντε πάλι φιλί της ζωής θα πάρουν οι εναλλακτικοί από τον ΟΤΕ, που να τρέχουν τώρα για επενδύσεις κλπ

----------


## easyrider77

Αν τον υποχρεωνει ο νομος να τους πουλησει καλως, αλλιως δυσκολα βλεπω τους γερμανους να πουλανε στους παροχους..   :Razz:

----------


## lsavvaid

> οι 500 αυτοί (και οι 70 ενδιαφερόμενοι) είναι μόνιμοι ή "εποχικοί" κάτοικοι?


Μόνιμοι,μονιμότατοι και όταν λέω 70 σπίτια μιλάμε για τους περισσότερους εκ των κατοίκων.
 Τέλος πάντων σταματάω εδώ γιατί είναι εκτός θέματος

----------


## ThReSh

> Μόνιμοι,μονιμότατοι και όταν λέω 70 σπίτια μιλάμε για τους περισσότερους εκ των κατοίκων.
> Τέλος πάντων σταματάω εδώ γιατί είναι εκτός θέματος



και πάλι δεν υπάρχει εγγύηση ότι θα βγάλει το κόστος από 70 συνδρομητές, για αυτό λογικά δεν βάζει dslam...




> Οχι. Καθόλου παράλογο.
> Τo internet δεν ειναι μονο p0rn&Games.
> Είναι σημαντικότερο απο tv και τηλέφωνο. 
> Πρέπει να είναι διαθέσιμο παντού άσχετα αν "φαινεται να υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον" η όχι. Θα υπάρξει εν καιρώ.
> 
> 
> Φιλικά


internet υπάρχει είτε dial up είτε μέσα από δίκτυο κινητής τηλεφωνίας...απλά το κόστος είναι κάπως τσουχτερό

από την στιγμή που θες για surfάρισμα/emails/ δεν είναι απαραίτητη η adsl, ειδικά σε απομακρυσμένες περιοχές...

το "πρέπει" για αυτή την στιγμή είναι κάπως πολυτέλεια νομίζω...

----------


## Nrod

> Ξέχασες το 4ο και κυριότερο,το κατά πόσο θα χαλάει την αισθητική της κυρά-Κούλας και του κάθε μπαγλαμά που ασχολείται με την τοπική αυτοδιοίκηση αλλά αγαπάει και καλά τον τόπο του,επομένως δεν θα θέλει να μπουν αυτά τα κουτιά του διαβόλου


Όχι δεν το ξέχασα, το είχα πρώτο πρώτο με τη φωτο του VDSL2-DSLAM στο παλιό μήνυμα από το 2007.  :Smile: 

Πάντως, προσωπικά θα θεωρήσω απόλυτα φυσιολογικές τις αντιδράσεις των "ενεργών πολιτών", ειδικά μέσα σε πυκνοκατοικημένες περιοχές. Στη συγκεκριμένη φωτο του δρόμου μου όπου είναι το ΚΑΦΑΟ/DSLAM, το πεζοδρόμιο έχει πλάτος 10 μέτρα και πάνω του βρίσκονται μόνο… δέντρα. Στην Αθήνα π.χ., όπου σε πεζοδρόμια πλάτους ενός μέτρου, βρίσκεις διαδοχικά παρκαρισμένα μηχανάκια, αυτοκίνητα (το μισό), σκουπιδοτενεκέδες, καρέκλες από καφετέριες/ταβέρνες, δέντρα (καχεκτικά) και τρύπες από κακοτεχνίες, τα τεράστια κουτιά VDSL2-DSLAM ανά 500 μέτρα, σαφώς και δεν είναι ό,τι καλύτερο.

Κι εκτός από το παραπάνω ζήτημα πρακτικής φύσης, υπάρχουν και άλλα πολλά για την ανάπτυξη του ελληνικού VDSL2:
 Με δεδομένο ότι αποκλείεται οι εναλλακτικοί να βάλουν δικά τους VDSL2-DSLAM δίπλα σε αυτά του ΟΤΕ (για οικονομικούς και πρακτικούς λόγους), ο ΟΤΕ θα το κρατήσει αποκλειστικά γι' αυτόν ή θα το ανοίξει και στους εναλλακτικούς; Υπενθυμίζω τις τεράστιες πολυετείς μάχες μεταξύ Deutsche Telekom - γερμανικής κυβέρνησης/βουλής από τη μία και Ευρωπαϊκής Επιτροπής – τοπικής ΕΕΤΤ – εναλλακτικών από την άλλη επειδή η DT είχε επενδύσει συνολικά 3 δισεκατομμύρια και είχε την αποκλειστική εκμετάλλευση του VDSL. Μόνο πρόσφατα, έγιναν κάποιες συμφωνίες παραχώρησης VDSL σε λίγους εναλλακτικούς όχι επειδή τα κατέφερε η ΕΕ/ΕΕΤΤ αλλά επειδή η διείσδυση της VDSL ήταν πολύ κάτω του αναμενόμενου. Μάλλον πρέπει να ξεχάσουμε την ανάπτυξη του VDSL στην επαρχία, ακόμα και στις πρωτεύουσες νομών, με την ακριβή μέθοδο FTTN και outdoor DSLAMs ανά 500 μέτρα, αν εφαρμοστεί και στην Ελλάδα η ίδια πρακτική της DT. Αυτή τη στιγμή, σχεδόν 50 πόλεις έχουν VDSL2, με την πλειονότητα να έχουν πληθυσμό πάνω από 200.000 κατοίκους και μόνο μερικές με 100-150.000 κατοίκους. Που σημαίνει ότι στην Ελλάδα, μετά βίας σε 5-6 πόλεις να αναπτυχθεί. Στις μικρότερες πόλεις, η DT έχει τα indoor VDSL2-DSLAM στα Α/Κ και δίνει VDSL μόνο σε όσους απέχουν ως 1 χιλιόμετρο από το Α/Κ. Οι υπόλοιποι μπορούν να πάρουν μόνο ADSL2+. Η τιμή για το VDSL 50 που μάλλον θα ενδιαφέρει περισσότερους στην Ελλάδα αφού εμείς έχουμε ήδη υψηλές ταχύτητες 24Mbps  :Smile: , ξεκινάει από 50 και φτάνει τα 80€. Αν θέλεις και Bundesliga σε HD (ένας κύριος λόγος που βάζουν VDSL οι ποδοσφαιρόφιλοι) τότε προσθέτεις +20€ το μήνα. Όλες αυτές οι τιμές αφορούν triple play που ήταν και η μόνη επιλογή ως τώρα. Πριν ένα μήνα ανακοίνωσαν και double play (χωρίς IPTV), λόγω του επερχόμενου ανταγωνισμού, που όμως δεν έχει δοθεί εμπορικά. Η διείσδυση του VDSL στη Γερμανία ήταν πιο κάτω και από τις πλέον απαισιόδοξες προβλέψεις. Ένας λόγος ήταν η μικρή διαθεσιμότητα, ο άλλος ήταν η τιμή. Ο τρίτος και σημαντικότερος ήταν η καλωδιακή τηλεόραση που έχει πολύ μεγαλύτερη διείσδυση και εγκαταστημένη βάση. Πριν το VDSL οι καλωδιακοί πάροχοι κοιμούνταν τον ύπνο του δικαίου αλλά λίγο μετά την παρουσίαση του triple play VDSL από τη DT, ξύπνησαν και άρχισαν να προσφέρουν triple play στη μισή σχεδόν τιμή και με ταχύτητες που φτάνουν σήμερα τα 32 Mbps. Στην Ελλάδα βέβαια που δεν έχουμε καλωδιακή TV ούτε για δείγμα (δε μιλάω για την καλωδιακή-γιαλατζί CableTV της Vivodi), ίσως η επιτυχία του VDSL να είναι μεγαλύτερη.

Μ' αυτά και μ' αυτά πολύ δύσκολα βλέπω ανάπτυξη του VDSL παντού στην Ελλάδα, ειδικά σε πόλεις κάτω των 100.000 κατοίκων, εκτός εάν του ΟΤΕ του περισσεύουν μερικά εκατοντάδες εκατομμύρια. Γιατί ακόμα και όταν ο ΟΤΕ λέει ότι το κόστος είναι 1/5 του FTTH που (θα) είναι 2 δις, μιλάμε για επένδυση 400 εκ. ευρώ, πολύ ακριβή για να αποτελέσει "ενδιάμεση λύση μέχρι το FTTH"(sic). 

Δεν ξέρω, αλλά την ανακοίνωση τη διαβάζω περισσότερο ως ένα μέσο πίεσης στην κυβέρνηση για να αρθούν οι "γραφειοκρατικές" καθυστερήσεις για το FTTH, παρά σαφή στρατηγική για τη σοβαρή υλοποίηση του VDSL.

----------


## NETripper

> [..]
> internet υπάρχει είτε dial up είτε μέσα από δίκτυο κινητής τηλεφωνίας...*απλά το κόστος είναι κάπως τσουχτερό*
> [..]


Σύμφωνοι. Υπάρχει ακόμα και δορυφορικό. Το κόστος και η ποιότητα συνδεσης είναι το θέμα εδω.




> από την στιγμή που θες για surfάρισμα/emails/ *δεν είναι απαραίτητη η adsl, ειδικά σε απομακρυσμένες περιοχές*...


Εδώ διαφωνούμε. 
Α)Ποιός λέει οτι κάποιος σε απομακρισμενη περιοχη θέλει το internet μονο για email/surfing; (no attachments / no video ,με dial up)
Β)~17ευρω / μηνα για always on μπορεί να βάλει 
== 
~40ευρώ /μήνα για mostly -και με το ζόρι -on, δε θα βάλει ή θα βάλει για λίγο και μετά θα την κόψει.

Κακά τα ψέματα internet εν έτη 2009 = DSL, αρα απαραίτητο.

----------


## Hetfield

> Σημερα ο ΟΤΕ αποφασιζει να κανει μια επενδυση με τα λεφτα ΤΟΥ, ουτε του κρατους ουτε των πολιτων , ουτε τιποτε. Καθαρα λεφτα για επενδυσεις. Κανεις δεν τον υποχρεωνει και φυσικα το κανει για το κερδος.   Ειναι μια ΑΕ οπως καθε αλλη στην Ελλαδα και στην Ευρωπη και εχει δικαιωμα να κανει επενδυσεις και να προσδοκα κερδος. *Τα μεχρι τωρα ιδεολογηματα για "λεφτα του Ελληνικου λαου" και για ΣΙΑ απλα δεν περνανε*. Το ιδιο εγινε και στην Γερμανια.
>  Το δικτυο οπτικων ινων ειναι ενα καινουριο δικτυο και δεν υπαγεται ουτε σε καθολικη υπηρεσια ουτε πουθενα. Οποιος θελει να εχει υπηρεσιες απο αυτα πολυ απλα θα ΠΛΗΡΩΣΕΙ. Και θα πληρωσει οσο του ζητηθει. Η ΕΕΤΤ δεν εχει λογο παρεμβασης και ρυθμιστη σε αυτο το θεμα. Υπαρχουν ηδη 13 ρυθμισμενες αγορες πανω στον χαλκο , οποιος θελει  μενει σε αυτες. Οποιος δεν θελει ή ριχνει δικο του δικτυο ή ενοικιαζει το καινουριο.  Ή περιμενει τον Χατζηδακη ποτε θα ξυπνησει να εφαρμοσει το μεγαλοπνοο σχεδιο του ΥΜΕ για σκοτεινη ινα. btw δειτε τι γραφατε μερικοι στο αντιστοιχο νημα.
> Μας αρεσει δεν μας αρεσει αυτο ειναι. Καποτε πρεπει να βαλουν το χερι στην τσεπη και οι αρχοντες των καφενειων.


Αυτα που λες ειναι ασχετα μεταξυ τους. 
Ο ΟΤΕ δεν ειναι μηχανη που γενναει λεφτα, απο τους πελατες του (=ελληνικος λαος) τα παιρνει. 
Και η μονοπωλιακη θεση μιας οποιαδηποτε εταιριας δεν κρινεται απο τα λεφτα της και τις δικες της επενδυσεις αλλα απο τη θεση της στην αγορα. Και ο ΟΤΕ ακομα παραμενει μονοπωλιο.
Δεν λεω οτι η ΕΕΤΤ δεν το χει λιγο παρακανει με τον ΟΤΕ, αλλα δεν μπορουμε να αφηνουμε και τις εταιριες (και ειδικα τα μονοπωλια) να κανουν οτι θελουν στην ελληνικη αγορα, μη τρελαθουμε τελειως.

----------


## lillian21

50 Mbit !!!!!!!! Απιστευτο.Αλλα παλι τα χαλκινα.....?

----------


## maik

> Ο ΟΤΕ δεν ειναι μηχανη που γενναει λεφτα, απο τους πελατες του (=ελληνικος λαος) τα παιρνει.


Οπως και καθε εταιρια που δραστηριοποιηται στον Ελληνικο χωρο. Απο το περιπτερο μεχρι την τραπεζα.




> Και η μονοπωλιακη θεση μιας οποιαδηποτε εταιριας δεν κρινεται απο τα λεφτα της και τις δικες της επενδυσεις αλλα απο τη θεση της στην αγορα. Και ο ΟΤΕ ακομα παραμενει μονοπωλιο.


Μια καινουργια επενδυση δεν ειναι μονοπωλειο. Δεν απαγορευεται σε κανενα να κανει κατι ανταγωνιστικο.

----------


## ThReSh

> Κακά τα ψέματα internet εν έτη 2009 = DSL, αρα απαραίτητο.


still, όχι είδος πρώτης ανάγκης...

........Auto merged post: ThReSh added 1 minutes and 25 seconds later ........




> Μια καινουργια επενδυση δεν ειναι μονοπωλειο. Δεν απαγορευεται σε κανενα να κανει κατι ανταγωνιστικο.


ναι ασφαλώς, αλλά τα έσοδα του έρχονται ΚΑΙ από τον Ελληνικό λαό  :Sorry:

----------


## Hetfield

> Μια καινουργια επενδυση δεν ειναι μονοπωλειο. Δεν απαγορευεται σε κανενα να κανει κατι ανταγωνιστικο.


Ο ΟΤΕ απο μονος του ειναι μονοπωλειο, οχι η επενδυση του  :Wink: 
Υπαρχουν πολλοι λογοι (περα απο τους οικονομικους) για τους οποιους ο ΟΤΕ θα υποχρεωθει (λογικα) να ανοιξει το δικτυο του σε τριτους επι ισους ορους. 
Ενδεικτικα:
1) Τα VDSLams. Πως θα γινει, καθε εταιρια θα βαζει και δικο της εξοπλισμο στο πεζοδρομιο να μη μπορουμε να περπατησουμε μετα?
2) Οπτικες ινες. Ξερεις τι μπαχαλο θα γινει αν ολοι αρχιζουν να σκαβουν και παλι για τα δικα τους δικτυα?
Κι ολα αυτα κοστιζουν και σε χρημα.

Ο ΟΤΕ μπορει κι αυτος να βγει κερδισμενος με το ανοιγμα του δικτυου του σε αλλους παροχους. Παλι ο ιδιος θα το εκμεταλευεται. Αλλα αλλο η εκμεταλευση κι αλλο η υπερεκμεταλευση.

----------


## greg21

Αντε να δούμε και 50 mpbs ..εκει να δείτε προβλήματα που θα έχουμε.. Εδώ στα 24 και δεν μπορουμε να φτασουμε ουτε στο 40 % κατα μεσο όρο..για να δουμε τι θα κανει και ο οτέ..

----------


## ardi21

> Αντε να δούμε και 50 mpbs ..εκει να δείτε προβλήματα που θα έχουμε.. Εδώ στα 24 και δεν μπορουμε να φτασουμε ουτε στο 40 % κατα μεσο όρο..για να δουμε τι θα κανει και ο οτέ..


Εννοειται οτι δεν θα εχουν ολοι 100% τις ταχυτητες. οπως δεν τις εχουν και τωρα.

Αλλα ενα 25-30/7-8 ΚΑΘΑΡΟ και βρεξει χιονισει πιστευω δεν θα χαλασει κανεναν..

----------


## paraskdi

Ότι και να λέτε είναι καλά νέα,γιατί το FTTH αργεί πάρα πολύ.

----------


## xmperop1

Πιστεύω ότι οι Γερμανοί τα έχουν ήδη βρεί με την κυβέρνηση (γιατί κράτος...) και σε πρώτη φάση θα βάλουν το VDSL όπου υπάρχουν ONU και είναι πάρα πολλές καλύπτωντας ένα μεγόλο κομμάτι αστικού ιστού,όπου ηδη καταλήγει οπτική ίνα και μπορεί να περαστεί και νεα σχετικά εύκολα.
Επείσης επειδή οι ONU νομίζω είναι περιουσία σαν Hardware του ΟΤΕ (μπορεί και να κάνω λάθος) οι πάροχοι έχουν πρόσβαση μόνο στον χαλκό.
Θα μπορούσε κάλιστα να δωθεί εμπορική χρήση του VDSL μέσα στο 2010 αν δεν κολυσιεργήσουν.

----------


## MNP-10

> Δεν ξέρω, αλλά την ανακοίνωση τη διαβάζω περισσότερο ως ένα μέσο πίεσης στην κυβέρνηση για να αρθούν οι "γραφειοκρατικές" καθυστερήσεις για το FTTH, παρά σαφή στρατηγική για τη σοβαρή υλοποίηση του VDSL.


Αυτο θα προϋποθέτε ότι ο ΟΤΕ θελει το FTTH και δε το βλεπει ως μια υποδομη ευθεως ανταγωνιστικη με το χαλκο. Ο ΟΤΕ δεν εχει κανενα πραγμαιτκο συμφερον απ'το FTTH για τα επομενα 3-4 χρονια, ωστε να το βιαζεται. VDSL και ξερο ψωμι και το FTTH να παει στα ταρταρα (αφου πληττονται τα πλανα αποσβεσης και fiber uptake λογω του ενδιαμεσα ανταγωνιστικου VDSL)  :Wink:

----------


## sdikr

> Ο ΟΤΕ απο μονος του ειναι μονοπωλειο, οχι η επενδυση του 
> Υπαρχουν πολλοι λογοι (περα απο τους οικονομικους) για τους οποιους ο ΟΤΕ θα υποχρεωθει (λογικα) να ανοιξει το δικτυο του σε τριτους επι ισους ορους. 
> Ενδεικτικα:
> 1) Τα VDSLams. Πως θα γινει, καθε εταιρια θα βαζει και δικο της εξοπλισμο στο πεζοδρομιο να μη μπορουμε να περπατησουμε μετα?
> 2) Οπτικες ινες. Ξερεις τι μπαχαλο θα γινει αν ολοι αρχιζουν να σκαβουν και παλι για τα δικα τους δικτυα?
> Κι ολα αυτα κοστιζουν και σε χρημα.
> 
> Ο ΟΤΕ μπορει κι αυτος να βγει κερδισμενος με το ανοιγμα του δικτυου του σε αλλους παροχους. Παλι ο ιδιος θα το εκμεταλευεται. Αλλα αλλο η εκμεταλευση κι αλλο η υπερεκμεταλευση.


Μα συγνώμη και οι άλλοι απο τους Έλληνες  πελάτες δεν λαμβάνουν τα χρήματα  τους; 

Για το 1)  δεν διαφωνώ  αλλά ποιο σίγουρο  το έχω  κανένας  να μην ήθελε  να το κάνει
το 2)   εδώ  δεν τα είχανε  βρει τότε  που κάναν  δίκτυο κορμού  θα τα  βρούνε τώρα; 

Και ναι φυσικά και όλα αυτά  είναι χρήμα,  τι αλλάζει όμως στην περίπτωση  του ΟΤΕ και των άλλων;

----------


## gravis

Τελικα δεν ηταν ραδιοαρβυλα

----------


## skyliner34

Από νομικής άποψης εγώ μπορώ να πάρω το τσαπί και να ενώσω όλα τα σπίτι του χωριού μου με χαλκό, οπτική η wireless (έστω);

----------


## frenty

> VDSL2 deteriorates quickly from a *theoretical maximum of 250 Mbit/s at 'source' to 100 Mbit/s at 0.5 km (1640 ft) and 50 Mbit/s at 1 km* (3280 ft), but degrades at a much slower rate from there, and still outperforms VDSL. Starting from 1.6 km (1 mile) its performance is equal to ADSL2+.
> 
> Του τέστιν, οσοι ειναι μακριά απο το ΚΑΦΑΟ θα τους είναι άχρηστη η VDSL





> 50 Mbit !!!!!!!! Απιστευτο.Αλλα παλι τα χαλκινα.....?


Φτάνει έως 250 Mbit/s σε VDSL2
Στην Γερμανία δεν έχουν δώσει 100 Mbit/s;
Για €100/μηνιαίως αναφερόμουν για 100 Mbit/s, επειδή η είδηση αναφέρει για VDSL2.
Γιατί το  VDSL φτάνει έως 50 Mbit/s.
Δεν χρειάζεται για 50 Mbit/s το VDSL2.

----------


## sdikr

> Από νομικής άποψης εγώ μπορώ να πάρω το τσαπί και να ενώσω όλα τα σπίτι του χωριού μου με χαλκό, οπτική η wireless (έστω);


Ναι φυσικά  φτάνει να πάρεις την ανάλογη  αδεία  απο τον δήμο,   για ασύρματο είναι ποιο εύκολα τα πράγματα

----------


## MNP-10

> Οποιος θελει να εχει υπηρεσιες απο αυτα πολυ απλα θα ΠΛΗΡΩΣΕΙ. Και θα πληρωσει οσο του ζητηθει. Η ΕΕΤΤ δεν εχει λογο παρεμβασης και ρυθμιστη σε αυτο το θεμα.


Προφανως και το VDSL υποκειται σε ρυθμιση.

----------


## nikosl

> και πάλι δεν υπάρχει εγγύηση ότι θα βγάλει το κόστος από 70 συνδρομητές, για αυτό λογικά δεν βάζει dslam...



Ούτε η ΔΕΗ θα τα βγάλει ποτέ, αλλά όταν έφτιαχνε δίκτυο ήταν κρατική, και φρόντιζε να λαμβάνουν όλοι υπηρεσίες. Δεν νοείται σε μια εποχή που όλα συγκλίνουν προς την αποκέντρωση, να λές ότι επειδή η DT/forthnet/hol ή όποια ιδιωτική εταιρία, δεν θα κανει απόσβεση, να μείνουν αυτοί οι άνθρωποι στις σπηλιές. Εδώ πρέπει να παρέμβαίνει το κράτος, είτε με κίνητρα, είτε άλλους τρόπους. Δεν νοείται εν έτη 2009 να μην έχουν ΟΛΑ τα σχολεία always on internet. Είναι κατάντια και είναι αποκλειστική ευθύνη της πολιτείας

----------


## hostolis

Ωραία. Θα συγχρονίζουμε λοιπόν πολύ παραπάνω απο ότι τώρα. 
Ποιος πάροχος όμως θα έχει το bandwidth για να μην μπουκώσουμε;

----------


## MNP-10

> Ωραία. Θα συγχρονίζουμε λοιπόν πολύ παραπάνω απο ότι τώρα. 
> Ποιος πάροχος όμως θα έχει το bandwidth για να μην μπουκώσουμε;


O OTE. Με τη συνενωση δικτυων με τη DT, πρακτικα θα το παιρνει κοψοχρονια το bandwidth απο Γερμανια ενοσω οι εναλλακτικοι θα το χρυσοπληρωνουν  :Wink:

----------


## frenty

> Πάντως, προσωπικά θα θεωρήσω απόλυτα φυσιολογικές τις αντιδράσεις των "ενεργών πολιτών", ειδικά μέσα σε πυκνοκατοικημένες περιοχές. Στη συγκεκριμένη φωτο του δρόμου μου όπου είναι το ΚΑΦΑΟ/DSLAM, το πεζοδρόμιο έχει πλάτος 10 μέτρα και πάνω του βρίσκονται μόνο… δέντρα. Στην Αθήνα π.χ., όπου σε πεζοδρόμια πλάτους ενός μέτρου, βρίσκεις διαδοχικά παρκαρισμένα μηχανάκια, αυτοκίνητα (το μισό), σκουπιδοτενεκέδες, καρέκλες από καφετέριες/ταβέρνες, δέντρα (καχεκτικά) και τρύπες από κακοτεχνίες, τα τεράστια κουτιά VDSL2-DSLAM ανά 500 μέτρα, σαφώς και δεν είναι ό,τι καλύτερο.


Αυτή είναι η ελληνική πραγματικότητα και ορισμένες φορές είναι χειρότερα!
Με λιγότερο από 1 μέτρο πεζοδρόμια και με περισσότερες καταλήψεις επάνω τους, τελικά τα πεζοδρόμια στην ελλάδα δεν σχεδιάστηκαν για να περπατούν επάνω τους πεζοί! :ROFL:

----------


## sdikr

> Προφανως και το VDSL υποκειται σε ρυθμιση.


Που ακριβώς  το λέει αυτό;
Γιατί αλλά γίνανε  στην Γερμανία,   




> O OTE. Με τη συνενωση δικτυων με τη DT, πρακτικα θα το παιρνει κοψοχρονια το bandwidth απο Γερμανια ενοσω οι εναλλακτικοι θα το χρυσοπληρωνουν



Αυτό είναι πρόβλημα των  παροχών,  όχι του ΟΤΕ,  ας  κάναν  καλύτερες συμφωνίες

----------


## WAntilles

Πάντα μπροστά με την εγγύηση ΟΤΕ.

Και τα καφενεία όσο και να λυσσάνε-αντεπιτίθενται, πάντα πίσω-καφενεία θα μένουνε.


*Spoiler:*




*Επεισόδιο VI
Η ΕΠΙΣΤΡΟΦΗ ΤΟΥ ΟΤΕ*


  :Cool:

----------


## ironfist

Πολύ καλά νέα !
Citius, Altius, Fortius !  :Smile:

----------


## ahepa

Οποσδήποτε δηλαδή πρέπει να περάσουμε από όλες τις τεχνολογίες, θα πάθουμε τίποτε αν αφύσουμε καμία.

----------


## WAntilles

> Ποιος πάροχος όμως θα έχει το bandwidth για να μην μπουκώσουμε;


Μόνο ο ΟΤΕ.  :Cool:

----------


## ubuntubu

> Οποσδήποτε δηλαδή πρέπει να περάσουμε από όλες τις τεχνολογίες, θα πάθουμε τίποτε αν αφύσουμε καμία.


Διάθεση για την αιχμή της τεχνολογίας υπάρχει ,λεφτά δεν υπάρχουν  :Wink:

----------


## MNP-10

> Που ακριβώς  το λέει αυτό;





> Νόμος 703/1977 «Περί ελέγχου μονοπωλίων και ολιγοπωλίων και προστασίας του ελεύθερου Ανταγωνισμού» (ΦΕΚ Α’ 278/ 20/26.9.77)
> 
> ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΟΝ Α
> ΑΝΤΙΚΕΙΜΕΝΟΝ ΡΥΘΜΙΣΕΩΣ
> 
> Άρθρο 1
> Απαγορευόμεναι συμπράξεις.
> ...
> 
> ...


Για την εφαρμογη του αντιανταγωνιστικου νομου στις τηλεπικοινωνιες, την αρμοδιοτητα εχει η ΕΕΤΤ ως επιτροπη ανταγωνισμου της σχετικης αγορας.

Οπως καταλαβαινεις απ'το αρθρο 2 παρ γ, ο ΟΤΕ απαγορευεται να αρνηθει την πωληση VDSL στη χονδρικη. Δεν ειναι δλδ θεμα να τον αναγκασει η ΕΕΤΤ. Και φυσικα για το τι θα χρεωσει, παλι δε μπορει να ειναι αυθαιρετο και παραλογο. Διαβασε τα bold parts.

----------


## anon

μέχρι να ξεκινησει το πρόγραμμα επαρκώς, και πιάσει αρκετούς πελάτες ώστε πλέον να μην είναι πιλοτικό παρόλο που θα το έχει ακόμη χαρακτηρισμένο έτσι για ευνόητους λόγους, θα κάνει και την κορόιδα, θα πάνε και στα δικαστήρια, με λίγα λόγια θα έχει στρώσει VDSL2 στις μεγάλες πόλεις, θα έχει πάρει σημαντικό πελατολόγιο με connx-tv-hd κλπ, και μετά κάποια στιγμή θα δώσει και στους ανταγωνιστές τοθ. Μέχρι τότε θα τον έχουν πιεί (οι εναλλακτικοί).

Προσωπικά θεωρώ καλή την κίνηση του ΟΤΕ, παρόλες τις "φάβες". Οι εναλλακτικοί καλά θα κάνουν να δραστηριοποιηθούν λιγάκι, και να κυνηγήσουν την υλοποίηση FTTH του υπουργείου να γίνει οσο το δυνατόν γρηγορότερα, αλλιώς δεν τους βλέπω καλά.

----------


## Rebel Scum

Δεδομένου το ότι FTTH στην Ελλάδα θα βλέπαμε αφού πρώτα  βγάλει ο ήλιος κέρατα επικροτώ την κίνηση του ΟΤΕ...

Δεν είδα κάποιο χρονοδιάγραμμα βέβαια...2-3 χρόνια; :Thinking:

----------


## dimitri_ns

Ενα μικρό βήμα εμπρός, να δούμε τιμές ποιότητα
Οι υποδομές fiber στην Ευρώπη έχουν προχωρήσει στις χώρες που δεν ξέρεις πως λένε τον πρωθυπουργό, κυρίως γιατί θεωρούν το broadband υποδομή (κάτι σαν δρόμους και τρένα) που θα ανεβάσει το επίπεδο του λαού τους και την οικονομία τους.
Ετσι για παράδειγμα στη μη φωνασκούσα Ελβετία, όταν το πήρανε απόφαση

1. Αναθέσανε στην Swiss Telecom (OTE) να εγκαταστήσει το δίκτυο fiber, γιατί ξέρει την δουλιά καλλίτερα απ' όλους
2. Η κυβέρνηση της Ελβετίας επιβλέπει
3. Η swiss telecom κάλεσε τους ενδιαφερόμενους να συμμετάσχουν. Ποιοί μπορούν να συμμετάσχουν? Με πιό τρόπο? 
α.Οποιος διαθέτει υποδομή και θέλει να την διαθέσει για το πέρασμα των ινών (ΔΕΗ, αέριο, τρένα κλπ) 
β.Οποιος θέλει μόνο να χρηματοδοτήσει (τράπεζες, επενδυτικά κεφάλαια κλπ) χωρίς να αποκλείει και τους προηγούμενους αν θέλουν και να χρηματοδοτήσουν
γ. Εκδηλωση ενδιαφέροντος από τους υπόλοιπους για ενοικίαση υποδομών

Οι ίνες θα είναι πολύκλωνες FTTH (πολλές ινες θα καταλήγουν σε κάθε κτίριο) γιατί όπως αναφέρουν μόνο έτσι μπορεί να λειτουργήσει ο ανταγωνισμός και ο καταναλωτής να επιλέγει πάροχο. Σε περίπτωση μονόκλωνης ίνας που θα ελέγχεται από την swiss telecom, όλοι θα πληρώνουν ενοίκιο, όπως γίνεται τώρα στο χαλκό. Δυστυχώς στη Γαλλία βάζουν μονόκλωνες, τρέχουν πιός θα προτωμπεί σε κάθε κτίριο (γιατ'ι να δώσω κι άλλο χώρο αν ήδη υπάρχει ένας πάροχος ?) και το πάνω χέρι το έχει πάλι ο οτε τους γιατί είναι παντού και μπορεί πχ να μπεί σε κτίρια σε όλες τις πόλεις όπου εναλλακτικοί δεν έχουν παρουσία) 

Πάντα είχα την απορία γιατί δύο κορυφαίες εταιρείες τηλεπικοινωνιών (Nokia, Ericsson) είναι σκανδιναυικές

Καλή μας νύχτα

Ελπίζω και η επαρχία να αποκτήσει adsl γρήγορο, δρόμους, τρένα, νερο και ρεύμα, μήπως και κατοικηθεί από ανθρώπους. Οταν βλέπω τα κολοχώρια στις γαλλικές και ελβετικές άλπεις, πιάνεται η ψυχή μου για την ελλάδα

----------


## trisalon

> Μόνο ο ΟΤΕ.


καλα , ευτυχως που υπαρχουν εταιριες σαν την hol και χαιρομαστε νετ και τηλεφωνια με χαμηλες τιμες και υψηλες ταχυτητες 
Οι εποχες που οτε εκανε οτι ηθελε περασαν ανεπιστρεπι , ευτηχως που υπαρχει μια ΕΕΤΤ και σκιζει το εθνικο νταβατζη των τηλεπικοινωνιων (ποτε) καθε φορα που θελει να επιβαλλει τους ορους στην αγορα

----------


## Piparas

Off Topic





> καλα , ευτυχως που υπαρχουν εταιριες σαν την hol και χαιρομαστε νετ και τηλεφωνια με χαμηλες τιμες και υψηλες ταχυτητες 
> Οι εποχες που οτε εκανε οτι ηθελε περασαν ανεπιστρεπι , ευτηχως που υπαρχει μια ΕΕΤΤ και *σκιζει το εθνικο νταβατζη* των τηλεπικοινωνιων (ποτε) καθε φορα που θελει να επιβαλλει τους ορους στην αγορα


Νομίζω ότι αυτό το ύφος δεν αρμόζει στη συζήτηση και καλό θα ήταν να μη γίνει και αυτό το θέμα για ακόμη μια φορά ΟΤΕ vs Εναλλακτικοί. Φιλικά πάντα

----------


## trisalon

Κοτζαμ vodafone τελιωνει το δικτυο της σε οπτικες ινες , το ιδιο συμβαινει και απο την hellas online, οπως και να εχει θα υπαρχει ανταγωνισμος , τωρα βεβαια τα μικρομαγαζα τυπου vivodi - On και λοιπα μαλλον θα εξαγοραστουν απο τους μεγαλους 
Δεν ειναι δυνατον να εξαρτιομαστε απο τον οτε , που ειναι υπευθυνος για την αργη εξαπλωση του νετ στην χωρα μας , τωρα που τον πηραν οι γερμανοι ισως αλλαξει επιτελους πολιτικη

----------


## WAntilles

> καλα , ευτυχως που υπαρχουν εταιριες σαν την hol και χαιρομαστε νετ και τηλεφωνια με χαμηλες τιμες και υψηλες ταχυτητες 
> Οι εποχες που οτε εκανε οτι ηθελε περασαν ανεπιστρεπι , ευτηχως που υπαρχει μια ΕΕΤΤ και σκιζει το εθνικο νταβατζη των τηλεπικοινωνιων (ποτε) καθε φορα που θελει να επιβαλλει τους ορους στην αγορα





> Κοτζαμ vodafone τελιωνει το δικτυο της σε οπτικες ινες , το ιδιο συμβαινει και απο την hellas online, οπως και να εχει θα υπαρχει ανταγωνισμος , τωρα βεβαια τα μικρομαγαζα τυπου vivodi - On και λοιπα μαλλον θα εξαγοραστουν απο τους μεγαλους 
> Δεν ειναι δυνατον να εξαρτιομαστε απο τον οτε , που ειναι υπευθυνος για την αργη εξαπλωση του νετ στην χωρα μας , τωρα που τον πηραν οι γερμανοι ισως αλλαξει επιτελους πολιτικη


Όταν καταλάβεις ότι οι εναλλακτικοί -> τα καφενεία -> το μόνο που προσέφεραν ήταν να χαμηλώσουν τις τιμές -> και από ποιότητα -> ούτε καν μηδέν -> αλλά αρνητική -> τότε θα βρίσκεσαι εντός πραγματικότητας.

----------


## blackwar

θα κανω μια σημαντικη ερωτηση..στους δρομους καθε μερα γινονται εργα....απο ΔΕΗ μετρο ΚΑΙ ΧΙΛΙΑ ΔΥο(πιο σημαντικο μετρο..μενω κοντα σε μερος που φτιαχνεται το μετρο...EKEI kai sta αλλα μερη που κοβουν δρομους και πεζοδρομια...μεχρι και ο περιπτερας...γιατι δεν περναει τσακ μπαμ η οτε ή οποιαδηποτε αλλη εταιρια τηλεφωνιας να περασει οπτικη ινα???(οχι να τα πεταξει μεσα και να φυγει)ασε που γλυτωνει και σκαψιμο, ετσι κι αλλιως ολοι οι δρομοι ειναι σκαμενοι και οπτικες ινες δεν βλεπουμε!!!στο χωριο μου απο το κεντρο ειναι 5 χιλιομετρα..(σιγουρα δεν εχουν χαλκο) σκαβανε συνεχεια για αποχετευσεις(διοτι ειμασταν εκει μονο με βοθρους) γιατι δεν περναει ο οτε να βαλει οπτικες ινες  για να μην χρειαστει σε 200 χρονια <<αν δεν καταστραφουμε>> να φτιαχτουν οπτικες ινες !!! Και ολα αυτα απο προυπολογισμο του κρατους ειναι .δεν ειναι της οτε και της D-T τα λεφτα για εργα οπτικων ινων.......,.........δεν εχουν δωσει λεφτα απο τον προυπολογισμο για οπτικες ινες???

Βοηθηστε με στην ερωτηση μου!!!

----------


## Τζίνα

να σας πω την γνωμη μου και ας μην ειμαι η ειδημων αλλα το κοιταζω το θεμα απο την πλευρα του απλου καταναλωτη.

αυτο που εχω τωρα σαν adsl μου φτανει και μου πειρσσευει.τι καλυτερο θα μου προσφερει η οπτικη ινα η το vsdsl σαν ιδιωτης?

μονο αν θα χρειαστω να εχω τηλεοραση μεσω ιντερνετ.συγνωμη που θα το πω αλλα δεν το σκεφτομαι καν να βαλω κατι τετοιο ,λογω ελλειψης υποδομης στο σπιτι .κατι που ουτε σκεφτομαι αλλαξουμε αμεσα αφου ο υπαρχων εξοπλισμος μας καλυπτει και με το παραπανω.δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι παρα πολλα τα σπιτια που ειναι συνδεδεμενα ολα μεσω υπολογιστων και ιντερνετ στην ελλαδα.

θα περασουν πολλα χρονια ωστε να αντικαταστησουμε ολες τις συσκευες στο σπιτι με ενωποιημενα συστηματα υπολογιστων-ιντερνετ-τηλεορασης-συναργεμων και οτι αλλο μπορει να προστεθει σε ενα τετοιο συστημα.

----------


## Tigran

The truth always lays between both sides....

Σταματήστε να είστε απόλυτοι, υπερασπιζόμενοι είτε την μία, είτε την άλλη πλευρά. Κάθε παράγοντας έχει τα θετικά και τα αρνητικά του. Χωρίς τους εναλλακτικούς ίσως να μην βλέπαμε ποτέ τόσο ταχύτατες εξελίξεις στο θέμα του ίντερνετ και από την άλλη ο ΟΤΕ είναι ο πάροχος που προσφέρει τις πιο αξιόπιστες υπηρεσίες. Ας κλείσουμε το κεφάλαιο "OTE vs Εναλλακτικοί" και ας παρακολουθήσουμε τις εξελίξεις αντικειμενικά, από όποια πλευρά κι αν έρχονται.

----------


## aiolos.01

Αν το FTTH φτιαχνόταν στην ώρα του δεν θα είχε νόημα. Αλλά επειδή όλοι ξέρουμε τους ρυθμούς του δημοσίου, καλά κάνουν και πάνε στην ενδιάμεση λύση.
Πολύ ενδιαφερον θα έχει να δούμε πως θα αντιδράσουν οι εναλλακτικοί.

----------


## trisalon

> Όταν καταλάβεις ότι οι εναλλακτικοί -> τα καφενεία -> το μόνο που προσέφεραν ήταν να χαμηλώσουν τις τιμές -> και από ποιότητα -> ούτε καν μηδέν -> αλλά αρνητική -> τότε θα βρίσκεσαι εντός πραγματικότητας.


Το τι εξαρτιωμαστε απο το χαλκο του οτε δεν μου λεει απολυτως τιποτα , αφου στην  πραξη ειναι αλλο το αποτελεσμα.
Με το που απελευθερωθηκε η αγορα , και μπηκαν οσοι παροχοι μπορεσαν , καλο εκανε σε ολους μας
Αφενως εσπασε το μονοπωλιο του ποτε , αφετερου με την ιδρυση ανεξαρτητων αρχων ΕΕΕΤ , επεσε φρενο στις αυθαιρεσιες του οτε.

Υπαρχουν και καποια μαγαζακια που προσφερουν ,καλυτερες υπηρεσιες σε νετ και τηλεφωνια απο του ποτε και με τα μισα λεφτα (hol).

Συντομα θα σπσει και το μονοπωλιο του οτε στις ενοικιασεις δυκτυου , το οπτικο δικτυο της vodaphone σε λιγα χρονια θα ειναι γεγονος στην ελλαδα , να δω τι θα κανει τοτε με τα χαλκοκαλωδια ο οτε  , οταν αλλοι θα εχουν οπτικες ινες στα σπιτια τους  

Ευτηχως που τον πηραν οι γερμανοι μπας και τον εξιχρονισουν λιγακι , αρχιζοντας απο τις απολυσεις  πολυαριθμου και  αχρηστου διευθυντικου προσωπικου με τις υπερογκες αμοιβες
Αν το βρισκεις τεχνολογια στο να πληρωνεις τους μισθους του κρατικοδιαιτου βουρλουμη 50.000 ευρω το μηνα τι να πω...

----------


## psyxakias

> Όταν καταλάβεις ότι οι εναλλακτικοί -> τα καφενεία -> το μόνο που προσέφεραν ήταν να χαμηλώσουν τις τιμές -> και από ποιότητα -> ούτε καν μηδέν -> αλλά αρνητική -> τότε θα βρίσκεσαι εντός πραγματικότητας.


Ασχέτως αν επαινώ τον ΟΤΕ που προχωρά στο VDSL και πλέον έχω ΟΤΕ, δε συμφωνώ καθόλου.  Ακόμα και αν οι εναλλακτικοί προσέφεραν μόνο μείωση τιμών (που απολαμβάνεις εσύ και εγώ) και πίεσαν στην αύξηση ταχυτήτων (ακόμα και στο upload), τότε προσέφεραν κάτι πολύ σημαντικό. Από εκεί και πέρα, υπάρχουν και εναλλακτικοί με καλούτσικη ποιότητα.. μην είμαστε τόσο απόλυτοι  :Wink:

----------


## kostass1us

Μου κανει εντυπωση που αυτη η ειδηση ερχεται μετα την εκδηλωση ενδιαφεροντος της κυβερνησης για πωληση του υπολοιπου 5% του οτε στη DT. Ζητησε ο οτε καποια διευκολυνση, και του δοθηκε? Μηπως -λεω εγω- αυτη η διευκολυνση, εχει σχεση με την καθυστερηση του FTTH?  :Thinking:

----------


## Lagman

> Σε διορθώνω εγώ. Στο topic όπου κάποιοι είναι με πιλοτικό VDSL, τα pings σε otenet είναι γύρω στα 20ms, πολύθ παραπάνω από τα 7-9 με fast path ADSL.
> 
> Όπως και να έχει, ισχύει αυτό που αναφέρθηκε. Αν δεν μπουν mini dslams για να μπαλώσουν τα κενά, το VDSL θα είναι άχρηστο. Εδώ η μισή Ελλάδα αναστενάζει στα disconnects με 8 και 24mbps, με το παραπάνω δεν θα συγχρονίζει καν.



Φαντάζομαι ότι αρκετός κόσμος θεωρεί ότι επειδή θα έχει μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα download/upload θα νομίζει ότι θα έχει και καλύτερα Ping...

Δεν με βλέπω να βάζω vdsl  εκτός και αν είναι δωρεάν τότε το ξανασκέφτομαι  :Razz:

----------


## konenas

> Kαι στην αρχη του αιωνα, αντι να προωθησει το adsl, προωθησε το πεθαμενο και ξεπερασμενο isdn, και κρατησε την ελλαδα στον τηλεππικοινωνιακο μεσαιωνα, οταν ολη η ευρωπη και η αμερικη εβαζαν dsl. Παλι τα ιδια κανει;; H siemens κι η intracom θελουν το vdsl;; Παλι αυτες ειναι απο πισω;;


ΝΑΙ Μα το παραδέχτηκε στη Βουλή ο Βουρλούμης.
 :Thumb down: 

Δεν κοιτάνε να βελτιώσουν το ADSL αλλά έτσι «είθισται».
Βέβαια το VDSL σε συνεργασία με τις οπτικές μπορεί να δώσει καλά αποτελέσματα σε περιοχές όπως τα νησιά και γενικά τις απομακρυσμένες περιοχές, χωρίς το κόστος των οπτικών.
Αλλά ΟΧΙ δεν πρέπει να μπει στις αστικές περιοχές.

Ο καταναλωτής έχει ένα όπλο στα χέρια του. Τα χρήματά του. Μην αγοράσετε VDSL.  :Evil:

----------


## maik

> O OTE. Με τη συνενωση δικτυων με τη DT, πρακτικα θα το παιρνει κοψοχρονια το bandwidth απο Γερμανια ενοσω οι εναλλακτικοι θα το χρυσοπληρωνουν


Ε και; Ας βρουν συμαχους -συνεταιρους. Προβλημα τους.




> Για την εφαρμογη του αντιανταγωνιστικου νομου στις τηλεπικοινωνιες, την αρμοδιοτητα εχει η ΕΕΤΤ ως επιτροπη ανταγωνισμου της σχετικης αγορας.
> 
> Οπως καταλαβαινεις απ'το αρθρο 2 παρ γ, ο ΟΤΕ απαγορευεται να αρνηθει την πωληση VDSL στη χονδρικη. Δεν ειναι δλδ θεμα να τον αναγκασει η ΕΕΤΤ. Και φυσικα για το τι θα χρεωσει, παλι δε μπορει να ειναι αυθαιρετο και παραλογο. Διαβασε τα bold parts.


Σε μια νεα επενδυση δεν μπαινει θεμα μονοπωλειου. Ειδικα οταν δεν απαγορευεται σε κανενα να κανει παρομοια. Οποιος θελει σκαβει φερνει ινα διπλα στα καφαο και απο κει και περα νοικιαζει και τον υπολοιπο χαλκο προς τον πελατη.

----------


## fadasma

> Κοτζαμ vodafone τελιωνει το δικτυο της σε οπτικες ινες , το ιδιο συμβαινει και απο την hellas online


Αυτό το δίκτυο που αναφέρεις είναι για εσωτερική χρήση μεταξύ των κτηρίων και των κέντρων της vodafone, δεν φτάνει στα σπίτια των καταναλωτών. 
Παρόμοιο δίκτυο έχει ο οτε εδώ και 2-3 χρόνια.

----------


## emeliss

Πολύ ωραίο θέμα συζητάτε. Βέβαια είμαστε στην εκκίνηση με δηλώσεις, χωρίς να έχει ανακοινωθεί κάποιο σχέδιο δράσης με χρόνους και έκταση. Καλό είναι και αυτό, αλλά λίγο.




> Σε μια νεα επενδυση δεν μπαινει θεμα μονοπωλειου. Ειδικα οταν δεν απαγορευεται σε κανενα να κανει παρομοια. Οποιος θελει σκαβει φερνει ινα διπλα στα καφαο και απο κει και περα νοικιαζει και τον υπολοιπο χαλκο προς τον πελατη.


Ίσως αυτό που λες να είναι λογικό αλλά αυτό το ξέχασες;

----------


## maik

> Πολύ ωραίο θέμα συζητάτε. Βέβαια είμαστε στην εκκίνηση με δηλώσεις, χωρίς να έχει ανακοινωθεί κάποιο σχέδιο δράσης με χρόνους και έκταση. Καλό είναι και αυτό, αλλά λίγο.
> 
> 
> Ίσως αυτό που λες να είναι λογικό αλλά αυτό το ξέχασες;


Ειναι αλλο πραγμα αυτο.

----------


## emeliss

> Ειναι αλλο πραγμα αυτο.


Καθόλου άλλο πράγμα...

Δεν εξετάζει αν μιλάμε για νέα επένδυση ή όχι. Ορίζει όμως τις υποχρεώσεις του ΟΤΕ σαν ΣΙΑ και στις καμπίνες.

Και δεν μιλάμε μόνο για να δώσει χονδρική μία πόρτα στο VDSL DSLAM, αλλά να σκάψει να βάλει ίνες, να ετοιμάσει τα πάντα και μετά να ετοιμάσει "ευκολίες" ώστε δώσει τα πάντα έτοιμα, φυσικά με κοστοστρεφή τιμολόγηση.

----------


## maik

> Καθόλου άλλο πράγμα...
> 
> Δεν εξετάζει αν μιλάμε για νέα επένδυση ή όχι. Ορίζει όμως τις υποχρεώσεις του ΟΤΕ σαν ΣΙΑ και στις καμπίνες.


Με απλα λογια. 
Εχουμε ινα που καταληγει σε ONU , απο εκει μεσω χαλκου παει στον τελικο χρηστη. Το κομματι του χαλκου ειναι "κοινο" κατα καποιο τροπο και μπορουν να το χρησιμοποιουν ολοι.
Το κοματι της ινας ομως οπως και τα μηχανηματα ΟΧΙ.
Οποτε αναγκαστικα βαζει ο εναλακτικος καμπινα διπλα με δικια του ινα και  δικα του μηχανηματα.

Αν υποχρεωθει ο ΟΤΕ να ενοικιασει την δικια του ινα (εφοσον υπαρχει ελευθερη) παλι θα πρεπει να μπει καμπινα απο τον εναλακτικο. Οσο για τις τιμες θα το δειξει το μελον :Whistle: 

Ηδη μερικοι αρχισαν απο τωρα να κλαινε. :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## franjolas

Πάντως στην περιοχή μου, εδώ και δύο εβδομάδες έσκαψαν όλα τα οικοδομικά τετράγωνα και πέρασαν καλώδια οπτικών ινών από τον ΟΤΕ. Νόμιζα πως ήταν στο πλαίσιο της ανάπτυξης FTTx, αλλά βλέποντας το παρόν άρθρο άλλαξα γνώμη, το μόνο που μένει πλέον είναι να δω και τα διαολόκουτα να πιάνουν χώρο στα πεζοδρόμια. Από Forthnet πάντως δεν φεύγω μιας και δεν με ενδισφέρει ιδιαίτερα η ταχύτητα αλλά το οικονομικό μέρος  της υπόθεσης, καλός ο ΟΤΕ αλλά όχι και να τον χρυσοπληρώνω.

----------


## hostolis

Καλά, στα πεζοδρόμια θα βρίσκονται; σε τι ύψος; γιατί αν είναι χαμηλά, στην Ελλάδα είμαστε και όλο και κάποιος περίεργος θα τραβήξει καλώδια, μέχρι και να τρακάρουν πάνω τους έχω ικανούς μερικούς στη γειτονιά μου!

----------


## nm96027

> Καλά, στα πεζοδρόμια θα βρίσκονται; σε τι ύψος; γιατί αν είναι χαμηλά, στην Ελλάδα είμαστε και όλο και κάποιος περίεργος θα τραβήξει καλώδια, μέχρι και να τρακάρουν πάνω τους έχω ικανούς μερικούς στη γειτονιά μου!


Στα πεζοδρόμια (θα) βρίσκονται. Αν πας κοντά σε κάποιο ΑΚ του ΟΤΕ θα δεις ενδεχομένως (ανάλογα την περιοχή) κάτι ντουλάπες στο πεζοδρόμιο κοντά στο κτήριο του ΟΤΕ. Είναι οι εξωτερικές συνεγκαταστάσεις παρόχων όπως η hol ή η netone, για adsl πρόσβαση. Κάπως έτσι θα είναι και το VDSL μόνο που παρόμοιες καμπίνες θα είναι δίπλα στα ΚΑΦΑΟ.

----------


## WAntilles

> Υπαρχουν και καποια μαγαζακια που προσφερουν ,καλυτερες υπηρεσιες σε νετ και τηλεφωνια απο του ποτε και με τα μισα λεφτα (hol).


Έσπασε η καρέκλα και πάλι.

----------


## DaveMurray

> Βέβαια το VDSL σε συνεργασία με τις οπτικές μπορεί να δώσει καλά αποτελέσματα σε περιοχές όπως τα νησιά και γενικά τις απομακρυσμένες περιοχές, χωρίς το κόστος των οπτικών.
> Αλλά ΟΧΙ δεν πρέπει να μπει στις αστικές περιοχές.
> 
> Ο καταναλωτής έχει ένα όπλο στα χέρια του. Τα χρήματά του. Μην αγοράσετε VDSL.


Sorry αλλά διαφωνώ και μάλιστα ΠΟΛΥ έντονα.... Οι επιχειρηματίες/Ανώνυμες Εταιρείες/Πάροχοι όσο σκληρό και αν σου ακουστεί δεν "δίνουν" δεκάρα για την επαρχία και την "κάλυψη" της σαν πρωταρχική τους προτεραιότητα..... Μια εταιρεία, όπως έχει ειπωθεί πάμπολες φορές εδώ, χωρίς κανείς από την επαρχία να θέλει να το χωνέψει, κοιτάει την τσέπη της και την "κονόμα" της...

Που υπάρχει πολύ φαί; Στην Αττική! Όσο και να μην θέλεις, ότι και να λες, το ψωμί, το μεγαλύτερο κομμάτι στην πίτα των κερδών είναι εκεί, και εκεί θα πάει πρώτα..... Οι απομακρυσμένες περιοχές με λίγους κατοίκους, μπορούν να βολευτούν με φθηνότερο δορυφορικό internet, η από το Internet των εταιρειών κινητής τηλεφωνίας.....

Από που και ως που, περιοχές που έχουν μειωμένη ζήτηση, θα πρέπει και αυτές να εξυπηρετηθούν, αντί για την πρωτεύουσα μιας χώρας.....; Να είμαστε σοβαροί και ακριβοδίκαιοι..... Δεν μπορείς να ζητάς από μια εταιρεία να ξοδευτεί, σε κάτι που δεν θα μπορέσει να αποσβέσει το κόστος.... Με λίγα λόγια, μια εταιρεία, σιγά μην ξοδευτεί για μια χούφτα..... Θα πάει να βγάλει λεφτά εκεί που είναι το κέντρο...... Μπορεί να έχετε το ίδιο δικαίωμα, αλλά πρακτικά, πάντα η Αττική έχει το πρώτο λόγο, γιατί εκεί ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ το συσωρευμένο ψωμί.....

----------


## WAntilles

> Ο καταναλωτής έχει ένα όπλο στα χέρια του. Τα χρήματά του. Μην αγοράσετε VDSL.


Δεν μας εξηγείς το γιατί όμως.

----------


## RePlay

> Όταν καταλάβεις ότι οι εναλλακτικοί -> τα καφενεία -> το μόνο που προσέφεραν ήταν να χαμηλώσουν τις τιμές -> και από ποιότητα -> ούτε καν μηδέν -> αλλά αρνητική -> τότε θα βρίσκεσαι εντός πραγματικότητας.


OK συνέχισε εσύ να πληρώνεις τα κερατιάτικα στον ΟΤΕ και να έχεις placebo effect ότι είσαι στον καλύτερο όταν οι υπηρεσίες σε HOL κυρίως και Forthnet είναι οι ίδιες αλλά πολύ φθηνότερες.




> αυτο που εχω τωρα σαν adsl μου φτανει και μου πειρσσευει.τι καλυτερο θα μου προσφερει η οπτικη ινα η το vsdsl σαν ιδιωτης?
> 
> μονο αν θα χρειαστω να εχω τηλεοραση μεσω ιντερνετ.συγνωμη που θα το πω αλλα δεν το σκεφτομαι καν να βαλω κατι τετοιο ,λογω ελλειψης υποδομης στο σπιτι .κατι που ουτε σκεφτομαι αλλαξουμε αμεσα αφου ο υπαρχων εξοπλισμος μας καλυπτει και με το παραπανω.δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι παρα πολλα τα σπιτια που ειναι συνδεδεμενα ολα μεσω υπολογιστων και ιντερνετ στην ελλαδα.


Και γω κάποτε έτσι σκεφτόμουν.Θεωρούσα ότι πάνω από τα 20mbps download είναι υπερβολή αλλά όπως βλέπεις τα πράγματα έχουν αλλάξει.πχ,ο όγκος των ταινιών που κατεβάζουμε είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερος από ότι παλιά,με την εμφάνιση των bluray/HD ταινιών.Και αυτό είναι μόνο ένα παράδειγμα... Υπάρχει μια συνεχής τάση αύξησης του όγκου των αρχείων,το βλέπουμε εξάλλου και από την αγορά σκληρών δίσκων.
Και φυσικά το σημαντικότερο είναι το extra upload.Είναι τραγικό εν έτη 2009 να έχουμε 1mbps upload μόνο.

Όσο για την έλλειψη υποδομής στο σπίτι,τίποτα δεν αλλάζεις παρά ένα VDSL router

----------


## psyxakias

> OK συνέχισε εσύ να πληρώνεις τα κερατιάτικα στον ΟΤΕ και να έχεις placebo effect ότι είσαι στον καλύτερο όταν *οι υπηρεσίες* σε HOL κυρίως και Forthnet *είναι οι ίδιες* αλλά πολύ φθηνότερες.


Τώρα έσπασε η δική μου καρέκλα, είπε την χοντράδα του ο WAntilles, το αποτελείωσες και εσύ.  :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL: 



Off Topic


		Γιατί πρέπει πάντα να εκφράζουμε τόσο ακραίες απόψεις; Δηλαδή πρέπει σόνι και καλά να πούμε είτε ότι ο ΟΤΕ είναι ο *αξιόπιστος* είτε ότι ο Χ ISP έχει *ίδια* υπηρεσία αλλά φθηνότερη; Κάτι στο ενδιάμεσο δε παίζει;  :Thinking:

----------


## RePlay

Psyxakia εγώ δεν είπα ότι η forthnet δεν είχε περιόδους που σερνόταν.Κατά κανόνα όμως,εδώ και πολλά χρόνια είναι _γενικά_ αξιόπιστη.Εγώ προσωπικά,από την στιγμή που υπάρχουν πακέτα double play,σε HOL και forthnet,σε τέτοιες τιμές το θεωρώ κοροιδία να πάω στον ΟΤΕ.Ναι,για μένα τα 2ms ping λιγότερα δεν αξίζουν 8 ευρώ(και μέχρι πρότινως 10) παραπάνω τον μήνα,χώρια τα τηλέφωνα.

----------


## Nrod

> Για την εφαρμογη του αντιανταγωνιστικου νομου στις τηλεπικοινωνιες, την αρμοδιοτητα εχει η ΕΕΤΤ ως επιτροπη ανταγωνισμου της σχετικης αγορας.
> 
> Οπως καταλαβαινεις απ'το αρθρο 2 παρ γ, ο ΟΤΕ απαγορευεται να αρνηθει την πωληση VDSL στη χονδρικη. Δεν ειναι δλδ θεμα να τον αναγκασει η ΕΕΤΤ. Και φυσικα για το τι θα χρεωσει, παλι δε μπορει να ειναι αυθαιρετο και παραλογο. Διαβασε τα bold parts.


Όχι απαραίτητα. Αναφέρει πουθενά ο νόμος τι πρέπει να ισχύει για τις "νέες αγορές", όπου εκ των πραγμάτων δεν έχει κανείς δεσπόζουσα ισχύ; Αν όχι, τότε υπάρχουν κενά και παραθυράκια για την περίπτωση του VDSL.

Αν γίνει και στην Ελλάδα ό,τι έγινε στη Γερμανία τότε τα πράγματα περιπλέκονται. Ο γερμανικός νόμος περί Τηλεπικοινωνιών, δεν είχε σαφή πρόβλεψη για το τι θα ισχύει στην περίπτωση των νέων αγορών, οπότε (εντελώς συμπτωματικά...) λίγο πριν την έλευση του VDSL, ο νόμος τροποποιήθηκε με την προσθήκη άρθρου, που δηλώνει ότι οι "νέες αγορές" _εξαιρούνται_ από τις ρυθμίσεις της εθνικής ρυθμιστικής αρχής, για μια αρχική χρονική περίοδο.

Αν και η νέα διάταξη θεωρητικά καλύπτει όλες τις νέες αγορές του τηλεπικοινωνιών, είναι φανερό ότι πρακτικά προκειται για φωτογραφική διάταξη υπερ της DT και το VDSL. Και παρά τις μεγάλες αντιδράσεις των εναλλακτικών, του εθνικού ρυθμιστή και της Ευρωπαϊκής Επιτοπής (εκκρεμεί δικαστική προσφυγή), ο νόμος εξακολουθεί να ισχύει, δημιουργώντας νομικά πατήματα για τις υπόλοιπες κυβερνήσεις της ΕΕ και ειδικά στην Ελλάδα μετά την έλευση της DT.

----------


## psyxakias

Off Topic





> Psyxakia εγώ δεν είπα ότι η forthnet δεν είχε περιόδους που σερνόταν.Κατά κανόνα όμως,εδώ και πολλά χρόνια είναι _γενικά_ αξιόπιστη.Εγώ προσωπικά,από την στιγμή που υπάρχουν πακέτα double play,σε HOL και forthnet,σε τέτοιες τιμές το θεωρώ κοροιδία να πάω στον ΟΤΕ.Ναι,για μένα τα 2ms ping λιγότερα δεν αξίζουν 8 ευρώ(και μέχρι πρότινως 10) παραπάνω τον μήνα,χώρια τα τηλέφωνα.


Μεγάλο θέμα, άλλης κατηγορίας. Απλά δε πιστεύω ότι είναι ίδια η υπηρεσία κανενός παρόχου, ούτε ότι υπάρχει πουθενά απόλυτη αξιοπιστία. Ο καθένας έχει τα καλά και τα κακά του.
	

 Επί του θέματος, ευελπιστώ σε αυτό που ειπώθηκε νωρίτερα... να βγει το VDSL στην αγορά εντός του 2010 και με την διάδοσή του να μειωθούν οι τιμές. Ως τότε, υπομονή  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## flamelab

Aν και δεν συμπαθώ τον ΟΤΕ, οφείλω να πω ότι:

α) Είναι κίνηση-ματ επικοινωνιακή, διότι αρχίζει το talk of the town για το νέο "ίντερνετ".
β) Θα'ναι "πιο ματ" εάν βγάλει γρήγορα διαφημίσεις για το "επερχόμενο VDSL"
γ) Εάν θα'χει νορμάλ τιμές (δηλαδή την βασική 52άρα στην τιμή της τωρινής 24άρας), κι όχι στον θεό, θα'ναι ό,τι πρέπει για να τον επιλέξεις.
δ) Ελπίζω να μην μπουκώσει το δίκτυο μεταξύ ΟΤΕ και άλλων παρόχων, διότι ξαφνικά θα πολλαπλασιαστεί το bandwidth (ιδίως από και προς τις μεγάλες πόλεις).

Βέβαια, για τα περί των άλλων παρόχων:

Εάν δεν υπήρχαν, σήμερα θα "γιορτάζαμε" που ο ΟΤΕ θα πέρναγε στα 8 Mbps, μη πω λιγότερα.

----------


## emeliss

> Όχι απαραίτητα. Αναφέρει πουθενά ο νόμος τι πρέπει να ισχύει για τις "νέες αγορές", όπου εκ των πραγμάτων δεν έχει κανείς δεσπόζουσα ισχύ; Αν όχι, τότε υπάρχουν κενά και παραθυράκια για την περίπτωση του VDSL.


Δεν θεωρούν το VDSL νέα αγορά. Αν δεις η ΕΕΤΤ γράφει για πρόσβαση με τεχνολογίες DSL. Το VDSL είναι μέσα.

----------


## MNP-10

> Αν γίνει και στην Ελλάδα ό,τι έγινε στη Γερμανία τότε τα πράγματα περιπλέκονται. Ο γερμανικός νόμος περί Τηλεπικοινωνιών, δεν είχε σαφή πρόβλεψη για το τι θα ισχύει στην περίπτωση των νέων αγορών, οπότε (εντελώς συμπτωματικά...) λίγο πριν την έλευση του VDSL, ο νόμος τροποποιήθηκε με την προσθήκη άρθρου, που δηλώνει ότι οι "νέες αγορές" _εξαιρούνται_ από τις ρυθμίσεις της εθνικής ρυθμιστικής αρχής, για μια αρχική χρονική περίοδο.


Τα lobby των incumbents και των κινητων ειναι τις περισσοτερες φορες επαρκως ισχυρα ωστε σε επιπεδο Ρυθμιστη να επηρεαζουν και κατ'επεκταση να ευνοουνται σημαντικα - εις βαρος του πολιτη. Στη Γερμανια και το ΗΒ ειχαμε 2 κρουσματα οπου τα lobby εφτασαν και σε εμφανεστερο επιπεδο κυβερνητικης παρεμβασης  :Whistle:  Στο ΗΒ για τη μειωση των τελων τερματισμου (πιεση προς την Κομισιόν) και στη Γερμανια που καταφερε το lobby και περασε το regulatory holiday ως καποια "φαεινη ιδεα" που θα εξασφαλιζε την επενδυση (αλλα οχι τον ανταγωνισμο). 

Οσον αφορα την Ελλαδα για το αν θα υπαρξει καποια αντιστοιχη τροποποηση, αυτο θα το δουμε. Αλλα η Κομισιον γενικα δε δειχνει να συμφωνει με το regulatory holiday - αλλιως δε θα κυνηγαγε τους Γερμανους..

----------


## Sebu

Οπως ανεφεραν και οι απο "πανω" αν δεν μπουνε mini dslam σε καθε γειτονια, ωστε ολοι κυκλικα σε ακτινα να ειναι μαξ 1 χλμ αποσταση αρα να βλεπουν τα 50μβιτ το δευτερολεπτο, δεν εχει νοημα γιατι απο κει και περα που ειναι η πλειονοτητα των συνδρομητων ενος κοινο σημερα dslam οι ταχυτητες ειναι αναλογες της adsl2+ και σε ορισμενες περιπτωσεις εχω δει διαγραμματα ταχυτητας οπου φθινει γρηγοροτερα απο το adsl2+.

Απλα αν ο ΟΤΕ βαλει VDSL2 ξεχναμε το FTTH για τουλαχιστον 1 δεκαετια. Δεν προκειται η εταιρεια και κατ'επεκταση οι Γερμανοι που ειναι απο πισω, να επιτρεψουν σε οποιαδηποτε κυβερνηση να υποθαλψει το vdsl2 στο οποιο θα ριξουν αυτοι λεφτα για να καταστει ξεπερασμενο σε 3-4 χρονια απο το FTTH.

Υπο νορμαλ συνθηκες και αν σκιστουν σε προμηθειες υλικου, συνεργεια εγκαταστασης mini dslam, διαδικασιες συνδεσης κτλ, θεωρω οτι θελουν 1-1,5 χρονο για να καλυψουν την Αθηνα με τους μεγαλους δημους (αγνοω προς το παρον Περαματα, Ελευσινες, Βαρκιζες, Ανατ. Αττικη κτλ). Αν λεμε αν το FTTH μπορουσε να στηθει σε Αθηνα σε 3-4 χρονια δλδ να αφηνε περιθωριο ζωης στο vdsl2 μονο 1,5-2 χρονια, χλωμο το βλεπω οι "επενδυτες" του vdsl2 να το αποδεχοντουσαν.

Η μαγκια θα ηταν σε χωρα να καναμε το μπαμ στην Ευρωπη και τον ανεπτυγμενο κοσμο και να διναμε τεχνολογιες αιχμης ενα βημα μπροστα. Να διναμε δλδ τωρα FTTH και Wimax χωρις ενδιαμεσα σταδια. Εκει θα μας βγαζαν οι ξενοι το καπελο και θα γινομασταν ανταγωνιστικη ως οικονομια και κοινωνια. Αλλα ξεχασα καποιοι πρεπει να φανε.........

----------


## emeliss

> και στη Γερμανια που καταφερε το lobby και περασε το regulatory holiday ως καποια "φαεινη ιδεα" που θα εξασφαλιζε την επενδυση (αλλα οχι τον ανταγωνισμο)


Η πολιτεία οφείλει να μην βάζει εμπόδια στις επενδύσεις για χάρη του ανταγωνισμού. Η αγορά ας έρθει και να δυναμώσει τον ανταγωνισμό.

Όταν υπάρχουν ειδικές συνθήκες ας έρθει η πολιτεία να βοηθήσει με κανόνες την αγορά και την ανάπτυξη του ανταγωνισμού. Είναι όμως παράλογο να κλείνει τις αγορές και την ανάπτυξη επειδή δεν υπάρχουν δεύτεροι, τρίτοι και τέταρτοι που δεν θέλουν να επενδύσουν.

........Auto merged post: emeliss πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 37 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Απλα αν ο ΟΤΕ βαλει VDSL2 ξεχναμε το FTTH για τουλαχιστον 1 δεκαετια. Δεν προκειται η εταιρεια και κατ'επεκταση οι Γερμανοι που ειναι απο πισω, να επιτρεψουν σε οποιαδηποτε κυβερνηση να υποθαλψει το vdsl2 στο οποιο θα ριξουν αυτοι λεφτα για να καταστει ξεπερασμενο σε 3-4 χρονια απο το FTTH.


Πως θα εμποδίσει δηλαδή τις αποφάσεις τις κυβέρνησης;

----------


## Sebu

Πχ δεν γνωριζουμε και ουτε προκειται φυσικα να το μαθουμε αν τη συμφωνια κατω απο το τραπεζι για να παρουν οι Γερμανοι το επιπλεον 5% του ΟΤΕ, η κυβερνηση δεν συμφωνησε οτι θα καθυστερησει οσο μπορει τα εργα και την ολοκληρωση τους για το FTTH.

Μιλαμε για τις κυβερνησεις μπλε και πρασινες που ετρωγαν με πλατινενια μαχαιροπηρουνα απο την Ζιμενς.

Δεν νομιζω οτι θα κολλησουν οι μεν ή οι δε στο να καθυστερησουν μια τεχνολογια FTTH, οταν τωρα θελουν ζεστο χρημα για τα κρατικα ταμεια που τους το δινει το 5% της πωλησης του ΟΤΕ. Ειδικα οταν το 90% των εκαστοτε κρατουντων εχουν μηδενικη επαφη με την τεχνολογια και τις τηλεπικοινωνιες. Εκτος και αν πιστευουμε ολοι μας οτι οι Γερμανοι θα ριξουν λεφτα να βαλουν vdsl2 σε ολη την Αττικη (και μιλαμε για μεγαλη επενδυση αν το κανουν σωστα με mini dslam καθε 1 χλμ) για να καταστει αυτη η επενδυση "αχρηστη" σε 2-3 χρονια γιατι το κρατος θα εχει στρωσει με οπτικες ολη την Αθηνα οποτε θα μπορω να εχω απο οποιον παροχο θελω FTTH.

Αν οι "συμβουλατορες" τους, τους πουν οτι το VDSL2 ειναι θεικη τεχνολογια, με ταχυτητες 100 και 50μβιτ που επαρκουν και για τον πιο "αρρωστο" των δικτυων και μπορουμε να την κρατησουμε για πλακα 5-6 χρονια και βαλε (οπως το adsl) δεν νομιζω να φερουν αντιρρηση.

Εδω τους υπεκλεπαν τις επικοινωνιες των κινητων και δεν ηξεραν τι γινεται και θα κολλησουν αν το VDSL2 ειναι αρκετο ή πρεπει να προχωρησουμε αμεσα στο FTTH.

Μακαρι να διαψευστω αλλα στη χωρα αυτη εχω μαθει να κραταω πολυ μικρο καλαθι.

Οχι πως το VDSL2 μου φαινεται λιγο. Απλα οταν μπορουμε να κανουμε ενα σχεδιασμο και να κανουμε κατι για το μελλον, ειναι ασχημο, να πετας λεφτα σε κατι με μικρο πραγματικο χρονο ζωης. Τωρα αν φαμε το VDSL2 στη μαπα 10+ χρονια ειναι αλλο θεμα.

Απλα μπορουμε αν οργανωθουμε σαν χωρα να δωσουμε FTTH σε Αθηνα και Θεσσαλονικη σε 2-3 χρονια πιστευω. Για το μεσοδιαστημα δεν νομιζω οτι δεν μας καλυπτει το adsl2+

----------


## emeliss

> Πχ δεν γνωριζουμε και ουτε προκειται φυσικα να το μαθουμε αν τη συμφωνια κατω απο το τραπεζι για να παρουν οι Γερμανοι το επιπλεον 5% του ΟΤΕ, η κυβερνηση δεν συμφωνησε οτι θα καθυστερησει οσο μπορει τα εργα και την ολοκληρωση τους για το FTTH.


Φυσικά και γνωρίζουμε και δεν έχει σχέση με το ftth ή το vdsl. Είχε συμφωνηθεί από την αρχή. Ψάξε την αρχική συμφωνία.

........Auto merged post: emeliss πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 51 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Μιλαμε για τις κυβερνησεις μπλε και πρασινες που ετρωγαν με πλατινενια μαχαιροπηρουνα απο την Ζιμενς.


Αν έφαγαν ότι έφαγαν, ζημίωσαν τον ΟΤΕ. Τώρα ποιον έχουν να ζημιώσουν;

........Auto merged post: emeliss πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 49 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Αν οι "συμβουλατορες" τους, τους πουν οτι το VDSL2 ειναι θεικη τεχνολογια, με ταχυτητες 100 και 50μβιτ που επαρκουν και για τον πιο "αρρωστο" των δικτυων και μπορουμε να την κρατησουμε για πλακα 5-6 χρονια και βαλε (οπως το adsl) δεν νομιζω να φερουν αντιρρηση.


Πάντα, αλλά και τώρα, η κυβέρνηση είχε δύναμη και εξουσία στις αποφάσεις του ΟΤΕ, αφού διαλέγει (τουλάχιστον μέχρι σήμερα) την διοίκηση του. Δεν έχει ο ΟΤΕ δύναμη και πειθώ στην κυβέρνηση.
Δηλαδή τα πράγματα είναι ακριβώς αντίθετα από αυτό που παρουσιάζεις.

----------


## djbok21

> Αν έφαγαν ότι έφαγαν, ζημίωσαν τον ΟΤΕ. Τώρα ποιον έχουν να ζημιώσουν;


Μία μικρή παρατήρηση εδώ , δεν ζημίωναν τον ΟΤΕ αλλά το ελληνικό δημόσιο - έλληνα πολίτη ... ας μην το ξεχνάμε  :Wink:

----------


## MNP-10

> Η πολιτεία οφείλει να μην βάζει εμπόδια στις επενδύσεις για χάρη του ανταγωνισμού. Η αγορά ας έρθει και να δυναμώσει τον ανταγωνισμό.


Οπως βλεπεις ομως ο ΟΤΕ προχωραει κανονικα στην επενδυση παρ'οτι δεν εχει αποσπασει ειδικες εγγυησεις που θα διασφαλιζουν την αποκλειστικη χρηση, αρα, τουλαχιστον για τη συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση, τσαμπα συζηταμε περι εμποδιων στις επενδυσεις. 

Ο ΟΤΕ προφανως τα σταθμισε και ειδε οτι ακομα και αν συνυπολογισει το ανοιγμα, η κινηση συνολικα τον συμφερει. Και γιατι να μην τον συμφερει αλλωστε? Χτυπαει το FTTH, επιμηκυνει την ωφελιμη διαρκεια του δικτυου χαλκου, κατεβαζει τους εναλλακτικους απ'το ladder of investment σε μεταπωλητες bitstream - απαξιωνοτας επενδυσεις τους, μπαινει σε νεα markets (HD tv content) που μπορει να τα χτυπησει καλυτερα απο αλλους λογω ρευστου κτλ. Η συζητηση για το ανοιγμα ειναι τιποτα μπροστα στα υπολοιπα κερδη. Αλλιως δε θα το εκανε ο ΟΤΕ.

----------


## emeliss

> Μία μικρή παρατήρηση εδώ , δεν ζημίωναν τον ΟΤΕ αλλά το ελληνικό δημόσιο - έλληνα πολίτη ... ας μην το ξεχνάμε


Κάνεις λάθος. Αν κάποιοι τα πήραν και έκλεισαν ζημιογόνες συμφωνίες μεταξύ ΟΤΕ και τρίτων εταιριών τότε ζημίωσαν τον ΟΤΕ.
Ο Έλληνας πολίτης θα ζημιωνόταν σε περιπτώσεις που οι συμφωνίες αφορούν το δημόσιο και τρίτους που και από αυτές έχουμε αρκετές που εξετάζονται.

----------


## Nozomi

*Για άλλη μια φορά πάμε σε "μεσοβέζικες" λύσεις, όταν θα μπορούσαμε να πάμε κατευθείαν στο απόλυτο (Οπτικές) και να δείξουμε τον δρόμο σε πολλά έθνη ανά την Ευρώπη*.
Όπως το 2001 που ο ΟΤΕ προωθούσε το ISDN για να φάει ο Κόκκαλης την ώρα που η υπόλοιπη Ευρώπη περνούσε σε ADSL.
Θλίβεται κανείς, no doubt about that.

Για να μεταφέρω ένα παράδειγμα απ' τον χώρο των Σιδηροδρόμων μοιάζει με την δεκαετία του '60, που αντί να περάσουμε απ΄τον ατμό κατευθείαν στο ρεύμα, πήγαμε αναιτίως στο Diesel (αν και δεν παράγουμε πετρέλαιο), απλά και μόνο για να ικανοποιήσουμε τις δεσμεύσεις του "Εθνάρχη" προς τους Αμερικανούς ...
Κρίμα.

----------


## emeliss

> Οπως βλεπεις ομως ο ΟΤΕ προχωραει κανονικα στην επενδυση παρ'οτι δεν εχει αποσπασει ειδικες εγγυησεις που θα διασφαλιζουν την αποκλειστικη χρηση, αρα, τουλαχιστον για τη συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση, τσαμπα συζηταμε περι εμποδιων στις επενδυσεις...


Δεν βλέπω κάτι ιδιαίτερο. Μία δήλωση πρόθεσης είδα. Μέσα στην χρονιά θα δούμε.

........Auto merged post: emeliss πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 12 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> *Για άλλη μια φορά πάμε σε "μεσοβέζικες" λύσεις, όταν θα μπορούσαμε να πάμε κατευθείαν στο απόλυτο (Οπτικές) και να δείξουμε τον δρόμο σε πολλά έθνη ανά την Ευρώπη*.


Έχουμε μπερδέψει τα πράγματα. Το ftth δεν συμφέρει αν γίνει από μία εταιρία. Γι'αυτό όλοι περιμένουν το κράτος.

Άλλες καθαρά ιδιωτικές λύσεις είναι ευπρόσδεκτες από όποιον την κάνει.

Αν επένδυε το κράτος για vdsl θα μπορούσες να πεις το παραπάνω. Ο πληθυντικός "για άλλη μια φορά πά*με*" έχει σημασία σε ποιους απευθύνεται.

----------


## christos

> Πχ δεν γνωριζουμε και ουτε προκειται φυσικα να το μαθουμε αν τη συμφωνια κατω απο το τραπεζι για να παρουν οι Γερμανοι το επιπλεον 5% του ΟΤΕ, η κυβερνηση δεν συμφωνησε οτι θα καθυστερησει οσο μπορει τα εργα και την ολοκληρωση τους για το FTTH.
> 
> Μιλαμε για τις κυβερνησεις μπλε και πρασινες που ετρωγαν με πλατινενια μαχαιροπηρουνα απο την Ζιμενς.
> 
> Δεν νομιζω οτι θα κολλησουν οι μεν ή οι δε στο να καθυστερησουν μια τεχνολογια FTTH, οταν τωρα θελουν ζεστο χρημα για τα κρατικα ταμεια που τους το δινει το 5% της πωλησης του ΟΤΕ. Ειδικα οταν το 90% των εκαστοτε κρατουντων εχουν μηδενικη επαφη με την τεχνολογια και τις τηλεπικοινωνιες. Εκτος και αν πιστευουμε ολοι μας οτι οι Γερμανοι θα ριξουν λεφτα να βαλουν vdsl2 σε ολη την Αττικη (και μιλαμε για μεγαλη επενδυση αν το κανουν σωστα με mini dslam καθε 1 χλμ) για να καταστει αυτη η επενδυση "αχρηστη" σε 2-3 χρονια γιατι το κρατος θα εχει στρωσει με οπτικες ολη την Αθηνα οποτε θα μπορω να εχω απο οποιον παροχο θελω FTTH.
> 
> Αν οι "συμβουλατορες" τους, τους πουν οτι το VDSL2 ειναι θεικη τεχνολογια, με ταχυτητες 100 και 50μβιτ που επαρκουν και για τον πιο "αρρωστο" των δικτυων και μπορουμε να την κρατησουμε για πλακα 5-6 χρονια και βαλε (οπως το adsl) δεν νομιζω να φερουν αντιρρηση.
> 
> Εδω τους υπεκλεπαν τις επικοινωνιες των κινητων και δεν ηξεραν τι γινεται και θα κολλησουν αν το VDSL2 ειναι αρκετο ή πρεπει να προχωρησουμε αμεσα στο FTTH.
> ...


Αυτή τη στιγμή θα ήταν χαζό από την πλευρά του ΟΤΕ να κάνει κίνηση για FTTH.
Αθήνα και Θεσσαλονίκη ο περισσότερος κόσμος είναι ικανοποιημένος με τις ταχύτητες, τόσο από ΟΤΕ όσο και από εναλλακτικούς. Η ποιότητα έχει βελτιωθεί επίσης αν και χρειάζεται και άλλη προσπάθεια. Επίσης οι μεγάλες εταιρείες έχουν ήδη οπτική ίνα που τους εξυπηρετεί και αυτό εξαπλώνεται όλο και περισσότερο.

Αρα για πιο λόγο να πάει κάπιος να ξοδεψει εκατομύρια? Για να κάνει η σύνδεση 100 ευρώ? Άλλωστε σιγά σιγά οι οπτικές υποδομές άυξάνονται και σε λίγα χρόνια αυτό θα έρθει πιο φυσικά.

Εκεί που υπάρχει έλλειψη είναι ακόμα σε άλλες πόλεις, εκέι θέλει δουλειά ...

----------


## djbok21

> Κάνεις λάθος. Αν κάποιοι τα πήραν και έκλεισαν ζημιογόνες συμφωνίες μεταξύ ΟΤΕ και τρίτων εταιριών τότε ζημίωσαν τον ΟΤΕ.
> Ο Έλληνας πολίτης θα ζημιωνόταν σε περιπτώσεις που οι συμφωνίες αφορούν το δημόσιο και τρίτους που και από αυτές έχουμε αρκετές που εξετάζονται.


Επειδή θυμάμαι ένα παλαιότερο post που έγινε αυτή η συζήτηση και τελικά κατέλειξε σε αντιδικίες από διάφορους τότε ας το αφήσουμε καλύτερα εδώ και να συνεχίσει η συζήτηση επί του VDSL μόνο  :Smile:

----------


## Sebu

> Φυσικά και γνωρίζουμε και δεν έχει σχέση με το ftth ή το vdsl. Είχε συμφωνηθεί από την αρχή. Ψάξε την αρχική συμφωνία.
> 
> ........Auto merged post: emeliss πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 51 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> 
> Αν έφαγαν ότι έφαγαν, ζημίωσαν τον ΟΤΕ. Τώρα ποιον έχουν να ζημιώσουν;
> 
> ........Auto merged post: emeliss πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 49 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> ...


Στην αρχικη συμφωνια προβλεποταν οτι το Δημοσιο μπορει (δεν ειναι υποχρεωμενο) αν θελει να πουλησει αλλο ενα 5%.

Το οτι η Συμβαση προεβλεπε απλα την πωληση ενος 5%, δεν σου λεει κανεις ουτε εσενα ουτε εμενα, οτι οι Γερμανοι δεν ζητησαν και αλλα ανταλλαγματα, ανεπισημα ή ακομα και επισημα εναντι μικροτερου πχ τιμηματος.

Το κρατος πχ πουλαει το 5% εναντι 1 εκατ. ευρω. και καιγεται εδω και τωρα για λεφτα, αρα οι Γερμανοι μας εχουν στο χερι, οχι εμεις αυτους. Εμεις υστερουμε σε εσοδα οχι οι Γερμανοι. Εσυ αν ησουν ο Γερμανος δεν θα ελεγες οκ φιλαρακια να αγορασω 1 εκατ. ευρω, το 5% επιπλεον, αλλα κατι ακουσα για FTTH. Επειδη εχω προθεση να σπρωξω το VDSL2, θα παρω το 5% για 1 εκατ. αλλα και εσεις για 5 χρονια θα πατε πισω την αναπτυξη του FTTH. Ετσι και αλλιως δεν σας κοστιζει τιποτα αυτο, αφου εγω ο μεγαλος και σιγουρος ΟΤΕ, θα σας δωσω VDSL2 βρε με 50μβιτ.

Ή μπορει να ειπαν οκ θα παρουμε το 5%. Και θα σας δωσουμε και 1,1 εκατ. οχι 1 αλλα θελουμε για ψ χρονια καθυστερηση του FTTH.

Ειναι το μονο ευκολο να γινει.

Διαφορετικα οι Γερμανοι ειναι χαζοι να επενδυσουν πολλα λεφτα σε μια τεχνολογια (VDSL) στην Αθηνα (γιατι εκει θα επενδυσουν μονο στην αρχη να εισαι σιγουρος) που σε 2-3 χρονια θα ειναι ξεπερασμενη και θα εχουν ανταγωνισμο ελεω FTTH παλι στην Αθηνα. Το παιχνιδι παιζεται στην Αθηνα γιατι εδω ειναι το 1/3 της χωρας. Την επαρχια την εχουν δυστυχως ολοι γραμμενη.

Απλα ειναι βλακεια να κανεις επενδυσεις για VDSL στην Αθηνα και σε 2 χρονια πριν καν προλαβεις να κανεις αποσβεση να σου πει το κρατος, παρε τωρα το δικτυο FTTH και παιξε μπαλα εσυ και οι αλλοι εναλλακτικοι.

----------


## christos

> Δεν βλέπω κάτι ιδιαίτερο. Μία δήλωση πρόθεσης είδα. Μέσα στην χρονιά θα δούμε.


Και βέβαι δεν ξέρουμε ακόμα, δεν έχουμε δει ούτε πλάνο ούτε συγκεκριμένους στόχους.

Κατα τη γνώμη μου, δεν θα γίνει πολύ μεγάλη επένδυση ...

----------


## emeliss

> Στην αρχικη συμφωνια προβλεποταν οτι το Δημοσιο μπορει (δεν ειναι υποχρεωμενο) αν θελει να πουλησει αλλο ενα 5%.
> 
> Το οτι η Συμβαση προεβλεπε απλα την πωληση ενος 5%, δεν σου λεει κανεις ουτε εσενα ουτε εμενα, οτι οι Γερμανοι δεν ζητησαν και αλλα ανταλλαγματα, ανεπισημα ή ακομα και επισημα εναντι μικροτερου πχ τιμηματος.


H DT όμως ήταν *υποχρεωμένη* να αγοράσει αν το δημόσιο έλεγε πουλάω και το άλλο 5% και μάλιστα στην συγκεκριμένη υψηλή τιμή που είχε οριστεί από τότε.

Συμφωνία κάτω από το τραπέζι για κάτι τετελεσμένο είναι παράλογη υπόθεση.

----------


## Sebu

> Κάνεις λάθος. Αν κάποιοι τα πήραν και έκλεισαν ζημιογόνες συμφωνίες μεταξύ ΟΤΕ και τρίτων εταιριών τότε ζημίωσαν τον ΟΤΕ.
> Ο Έλληνας πολίτης θα ζημιωνόταν σε περιπτώσεις που οι συμφωνίες αφορούν το δημόσιο και τρίτους που και από αυτές έχουμε αρκετές που εξετάζονται.


Εδω κανεις ενα μεγαλο λαθος. Ο Ελληνας πολιτης ειναι ο μονος που ζημιωνεται.

Η καθε Ζιμενς οταν ξεκοβει ενα χ κονδυλι για μιζες, δεν το βαζει απο την τσεπη της ή την καλη της καρδια. Παει και φουσκωνει στην συνεχεια την τιμη του εξοπλισμου που πουλαει.

Ετσι εσυ χρυσοπληρωνεις κατι που σε αλλους πουλανε χ, εσυ δινεις χ+ψ. Και επειδη ο ΟΤΕ πχ το πληρωσε παραπανω, το μετακυλιεει σε εσενα μεσω του λογαριασμου.

Το ιδιο κανει και με οτι πουλαει σε λοιπους τομεις πχ ψυγεια, τηλεφωνα κτλ. Φουσκωνει τις τιμες για να βγαλει τα λεφτα της μιζας.

----------


## emeliss

Off Topic


		Αν το μετακυλάει, το μετακυλά στον πελάτη, όχι στον πολίτη. Έχει τεράστια διαφορά.

Ο πολίτης ζημιώνεται όταν τα χρήματα της μίζας ήταν μέσα στον προϋπολογισμό του κράτους. Αλλά, όπως είπε σωστά ο djbok21, το θέμα μας είναι άλλο.

----------


## Nozomi

> Έχουμε μπερδέψει τα πράγματα. Το ftth δεν συμφέρει αν γίνει από μία εταιρία. Γι'αυτό όλοι περιμένουν το κράτος.
> 
> Άλλες καθαρά ιδιωτικές λύσεις είναι ευπρόσδεκτες από όποιον την κάνει.
> 
> Αν επένδυε το κράτος για vdsl θα μπορούσες να πεις το παραπάνω. Ο πληθυντικός "για άλλη μια φορά πά*με*" έχει σημασία σε ποιους απευθύνεται.


Στο κράτος απευθύνεται.
*ΑΥΤΟ είναι που πρέπει να σπρώξει τέτοιες υποδομές*.

Προφανώς δεν μπορεί λόγω της δεινής δημοσιονομικής κατάστασης της χώρας και σκαρφίζεται διάφορους λόγους ("δεν χρειάζεται ο απλός χρήστης τέτοιες ταχύτητες" κτλ.) και αφήνει τον Γερμανό να κάνει παιχνίδι...

Και φυσικά ουδείς (ή ελάχιστοι) δεν θα ψηφίσουν στις επόμενες εκλογές με βασικό κριτήριο ποιό κόμμα θα του παράσχει ταχύτερο Ίντερνετ ... :Evil:

----------


## Artemius

> Δε χρειαζεται να ειναι μιζες απο πισω. Το VDSL ειναι ενας "αναπνευστηρας" ο οποιος επεκτεινει την ωφελιμη ζωη του δικτυου χαλκου.
> 
> Επιχειρηματικα βγαζει αρκετο νοημα για τον ΟΤΕ αφου εχει ενα δικτυο το οποιο αφενος καθυστερει την "αναγκη" για FTTH (αρα θα εχει μονοπωλιο στις υποδομες για μεγαλυτερο διαστημα), αφαιτερου θα ειναι σε θεση να ανταγωνιστει στο low-end της αγορας ακομα και το FTTH οταν αυτο ερθει (βασικα το υποσκαπτει και σε επιπεδο βιωσιμοτητας, λοοολ). Αρα γιατι οχι? Ο μονος λογος ηταν αυτος που αναφερετο συχνα και ηταν "βλακας ειναι ο ΟΤΕ να φτιαξει VDSL και να το ανοιξει στους εναλλακτικους?". Και καθε φορα απαντουσα οτι ακομα και αυτου του γεγονοτος συμπεριλαμβανομενου, τον ΟΤΕ τον συνεφερε πολλαπλως μια τετοια κινηση αφου 
> 
> - ο ΟΤΕ ποτε δε χανει στο wholesale market - ολες οι τιμες που οριζονται απ'το Ρυθμιστη υπερκαλυπτουν παντοτε τα εξοδα του ΟΤΕ και βγαινει και "hefty profit" -  αρα ακομα και ως αυτονομο αρνητικο ποτε δεν ειναι αποτρεπτικο.
> - ο ΟΤΕ αυξανει την ανταγωνιστικοτητα του εναντι των εναλλακτικων, στο broadband market με υπερτερα προϊοντα
> - ο ΟΤΕ μπορει να χτυπησει και το content market ωστε να παει για επιπλεον revenue stream. Δλδ να γινει "τηλεοραση" αντι για αναμεταδοτης των υφισταμενων καναλιων. Ο ΟΤΕ εχει τοσο χρημα που ανετα αγοραζει ολο το καλο tv content (ειτε σπορ, ειτε σειρες, ειτε οτιδηποτε) και στη συνεχεια μπορει να παρεχει ειτε με IPTV, ειτε με Sat. Για IPTV φυσικα θα χρειαστει VDSL και πανω για να παιξει καλα...
> - ακομα και αν οι εναλλακτικοι θελουν να δωσουν VDSL, θα αναγκαστουν να κατεβουν το ladder of investment (!).. δλδ απο κει που εχουν φτιαξει ιδιοκτητες υποδομες για ADSL κτλ, ο ΟΤΕ τους αδειαζει και τους λεει αντε παλι να γινετε μεταπωλητες bitstream σε στυλ μονοπολης (back to square 1).. ειναι κινηση ματ αφου τραβαει το χαλι κατω απ'τα ποδια τους. Και ενω οι εναλλακτικοι δεν ειχαν ιδιαιτερο λογο τοσο καιρο να θελουν το FTTH (γιατι και το FTTH θα απαξιωνε τις επενδυσεις τους στο ADSL μεχρι ενα βαθμο), τωρα με το VDSL θα εχουν καθε λογο να το θελουν.




αν ο ΟΤΕ βάλει VDSL2,απλά αυτό μπορεί να είναι η ταφόπλακα για τους εναλλακτικούς,εκτός και αν από αυτό το σημερινό χάλι,συγκεντρωθούνε σε 2 εταιρείες με μεγάλη δυναμική.
και εδώ που τα λέμε,καλά να πάθουν οτι είναι να πάθουν οι εναλλακτικοί.γτ από εταιρείες Παροχής Ευρυζωνικών Υπηρεσιών,έχουν μετατραπεί σε καφενεία και πολιτικά παραμάγαζα που κατατρέχουν σε πολιτικα/πολιτειακα δεκανίκια για να υπάρχουν λίγο-πολύ,με δίκτυα απολύτως μέτριας ποιότητας.ΦΤΑΝΕΙ ΠΙΑ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ.
και προσωπικά,το μόνο που με λυπεί,είναι αν φτάσουν τα πράματα στο σημείο απώλειας θέσεων εργασίας στους Εναλλακτικούς.


η πλκ θα είναι να δούμε τους εναλλακτικούς να ψάχνουν να βρούν τρόπο να φρενάρουν τον ΟΤΕ,είτε μέσω κανενός παλαβού "νταβατζο-κουμπαρο-νόμου" που θα έχει να κάνει με το wholesale η και γω δεν ξέρω τι,ή μέσω της ΕΕΤΤ,όλα πάντα για να καταφέρουν να υπάρχουν/φυτοζωούν ακόμα...

μετά είναι που πραγματικά θα θέλουν ξύλο και θα μας πετάει ντομάτες -και ισως και από καμιά καταγγελία,είτε από μόνη της,είτε με πρωτοβουλία της DT- όλη η ευρώπη (που ηδη μας ψιλο-πετάνε).

----------


## emeliss

> Και φυσικά ουδείς (ή ελάχιστοι) δεν θα ψηφίσουν στις επόμενες εκλογές με βασικό κριτήριο ποιό κόμμα θα του παράσχει ταχύτερο Ίντερνετ ...


Υπάρχουν τόσο σημαντικά προβλήματα που η ανάπτυξη του internet (δικαιολογημένα για μένα) δεν θα είναι στα βασικά κριτήρια επιλογής ακόμα και για τους "εθισμένους".

----------


## Artemius

> Υπάρχουν τόσο σημαντικά προβλήματα που η ανάπτυξη του internet (δικαιολογημένα για μένα) δεν θα είναι στα βασικά κριτήρια επιλογής ακόμα και για τους "εθισμένους".



ακριβώς.

όταν καλά-καλά δεν έχει ψωμί ο κόσμος,το τελευταίο που τον νοιάζει είναι το παντεσπάνι.

----------


## konenas

> *Για άλλη μια φορά πάμε σε "μεσοβέζικες" λύσεις, όταν θα μπορούσαμε να πάμε κατευθείαν στο απόλυτο (Οπτικές) και να δείξουμε τον δρόμο σε πολλά έθνη ανά την Ευρώπη*.
> Όπως το 2001 που ο ΟΤΕ προωθούσε το ISDN για να φάει ο Κόκκαλης την ώρα που η υπόλοιπη Ευρώπη περνούσε σε ADSL.
> Θλίβεται κανείς, no doubt about that.
> 
> Για να μεταφέρω ένα παράδειγμα απ' τον χώρο των Σιδηροδρόμων μοιάζει με την δεκαετία του '60, που αντί να περάσουμε απ΄τον ατμό κατευθείαν στο ρεύμα, πήγαμε αναιτίως στο Diesel (αν και δεν παράγουμε πετρέλαιο), απλά και μόνο για να ικανοποιήσουμε τις δεσμεύσεις του "Εθνάρχη" προς τους Αμερικανούς ...
> Κρίμα.


Αυτό εννοούσα όταν έλεγα ότι έχουμε δύναμη να αντισταθούμε. Δεν αγοράζουμε VDSL.  :Evil: 
Γερμανοί ( SIEMENS, DT ) και άλλοι φίλοι μας, πάλι και από σας θα πάρουμε, απλά δεν θα πάρουμε τα αζήτητα.
Μην ξεχνάμε πως 50ΜΒ VDSL με 50ΜΒ οπτική, διαφέρουν λιγουλάκι ... :Thinking:

----------


## EvilHawk

> Μην ξεχνάμε πως 50ΜΒ VDSL με 50ΜΒ οπτική, διαφέρουν λιγουλάκι ...


Σωστά.  :One thumb up: 
Το πρώτο κάποιος σχεδιάζει να το υλοποιήσει και το δεύτερο το συζητάνε και θα το συζητάνε και θα το συζητάνε ...

----------


## stef2

> *Για άλλη μια φορά πάμε σε "μεσοβέζικες" λύσεις, όταν θα μπορούσαμε να πάμε κατευθείαν στο απόλυτο (Οπτικές) και να δείξουμε τον δρόμο σε πολλά έθνη ανά την Ευρώπη*.
> Όπως το 2001 που ο ΟΤΕ προωθούσε το ISDN για να φάει ο Κόκκαλης την ώρα που η υπόλοιπη Ευρώπη περνούσε σε ADSL.
> Θλίβεται κανείς, no doubt about that.
> 
> Για να μεταφέρω ένα παράδειγμα απ' τον χώρο των Σιδηροδρόμων μοιάζει με την δεκαετία του '60, που αντί να περάσουμε απ΄τον ατμό κατευθείαν στο ρεύμα, πήγαμε αναιτίως στο Diesel (αν και δεν παράγουμε πετρέλαιο), απλά και μόνο για να ικανοποιήσουμε τις δεσμεύσεις του "Εθνάρχη" προς τους Αμερικανούς ...
> Κρίμα.


Και ποιός λέει ότι μας ενδιαφέρει ως χώρα να δείξουμε τον δρόμο σε πολλά έθνη ανα την Ευρώπη.
Κατ' αρχήν και να μπορούσαμε να το κάναμε μάλλον δεν θα μας πολυ-πίστευαν γιατί θα ήταν σίγουροι ότι πρόκειται περί ...μεμονωμένου , τυχαίου γεγονότος (βλέπε Ολυμπιακοί Αγώνες και κατάντια μετά...)

Τώρα για να μην είμαι εντελώς οφ-τόπικ έχω την εντύπωση ότι η κίνηση του ΟΤΕ θα έπρεπε *να χειροκροτηθεί* από τους λεγόμενους εναλλακτικούς μια και τους δίνει την μοναδική ευκαιρία να βρούν μια βάση συνεννόησης για να σταθούν στον ανταγωνισμό. Τι είπα τώρα ;  :Razz: 

Οσοι από το adslgr.com πήραν μέρος στις συναντήσεις με τον ΓΓ του Υπ. Μεταφορών με θέμα τις ίνες και το σχέδιο του Υπουργείου για την υλοποίηση του έργου θα θυμούνται το πόσο σίγουρος ήταν ο ΓΓ για την απόλυτη επιτυχία και τον γρήγορο χρόνο υλοποίησης του έργου αλλά και πόσο διστακτικοί ήταν ορισμένοι από εμάς (μεταξύ αυτών και ο ...γράφων. Που είναι ο Evilhawk που έπιασε αμέσως και το θέμα και την ταμπακιέρα.... :Wink: ) . 

Τώρα αν η επένδυση του ΟΤΕ είναι η όχι στον σωστό δρόμο γι αυτόν (γιατί ως εταιρία γι αυτό ενδιαφέρεται πρωτίστως) ή όχι θα το απαντήσει η αγορά και όχι οι ανάγκες των χωριών , των ορεινών οικισμών κλπ κλπ. Οι ανάγκες αυτών είναι άλλου παπά ευαγγέλιο και υπόθεση (κράτος)  :Cool:

----------


## fadasma

Μην ξεχνάμε το εξής:
η *Deutche Telecoms* χρησιμοποιεί το VDSL 50Mb στη Γερμανία. Αν καταφέρει να φέρει αυτή την τεχνολογία και στην Ελλάδα θα μπορεί να κάνει μεγαλύτερες παραγγελίες και να *μειώσει το κόστος* και στις δυο εταιρίες (DT & OTE).

----------


## stef2

> Μην ξεχνάμε το εξής:
> η *Deutche Telecoms* χρησιμοποιεί το VDSL 50Mb στη Γερμανία. Αν καταφέρει να φέρει αυτή την τεχνολογία και στην Ελλάδα θα μπορεί να κάνει μεγαλύτερες παραγγελίες και να *μειώσει το κόστος* και στις δυο εταιρίες (DT & OTE).


άμα δε φέρει τα μεταχειρισμένα "γερμανικά" εδώ θα το ..εξαφανίσει το κόστος  :Wink:

----------


## konenas

> Σωστά. 
> Το πρώτο κάποιος σχεδιάζει να το υλοποιήσει και το δεύτερο το συζητάνε και θα το συζητάνε και θα το συζητάνε ...


Σχεδιάζει έτσι; Δεν το συζητάει!  :Thinking: 




> άμα δε φέρει τα μεταχειρισμένα "γερμανικά" εδώ θα το ..εξαφανίσει το κόστος


 :One thumb up: 

 :ROFL:

----------


## makisathanos

Πολύ γκρίνια, πολύ καχυποψία ...
Νομίζω ότι η κίνηση του ΟΤΕ πρέπει να είναι καλοδεχούμενη. Από εκεί και πέρα όταν υλοποιηθεί, όποιος μπορεί και τον συμφέρει βάζει. 
Άλλωστε δεν είναι λίγοι εκείνοι που δεν ενδιαφέρονται για TV και χρησιμοποιούν το adsl απλά για σερφάρισμα και για κατέβασμα αρχείων. Σε αυτή τη περιπτωση και μια 2-άρα σύδεση είναι αρκετή.

----------


## EvilHawk

> Σχεδιάζει έτσι; Δεν το συζητάει!


Όπως δείχνουν τα πράγματα δεν θα μείνει στις συζητήσεις, πιλοτικά έχουν ξεκινήσει, αγορά υπάρχει, τεχνογνωσία υπάρχει ...




> Αυτό εννοούσα όταν έλεγα ότι έχουμε δύναμη να αντισταθούμε. Δεν αγοράζουμε VDSL. 
> Γερμανοί ( SIEMENS, DT ) και άλλοι φίλοι μας, πάλι και από σας θα πάρουμε, απλά δεν θα πάρουμε τα αζήτητα.


Αυτές τι μεγαλοσχήμονες δηλώσεις να τις πεις σε περιοχές (ακόμα και μέσα στην Αττική) που υποφέρουν από τους τεχνικούς περιορισμούς του χαλκού πχ. Άλιμος, Σούρμενα, Ηράκλειο κλπ. 

Ακόμα και σήμερα να ξεκινούσε το έργο για το FTTH ξέρεις πότε ίσως να έβλεπαν υψηλές ταχύτητες? Θα είχαν, κάτω απο τις καλύτερες συνθήκες σύμφωνα με τον σχεδιασμό, αφώτιστη οπτική το 2012+ για περιοχές σαν την δικιά σου, το 2014+ για την υπόλοιπη Αττική και κάτι παραπάνω τέρμενα στην επαρχία. Αντε να βρεθεί και ο ISP που θα τον ενδιέφερε να δραστηριοποιηθεί εμπορικά στην περιοχή, φέξε μου και γλίστρησα στην αφώτιστη ...

----------


## Manvol

Πραγματικά πολλή γκρίνια ρε παιδιά...μακάρι να το υλοποιήσει ο ΟΤΕ σε σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα (αν δώσει 50/10 στις μεγάλες πόλεις το 2010 θα είναι σημαντικό βήμα) και ας καθυστερήσει μερικά χρόνια η FTTH. 

Δε χρειάζεται να πρωτοπορούμε πανευρωπαϊκά...αρκεί να μη μένουμε πολύ πίσω. Και ευτυχώς στο (σημαντικότατο) θέμα του internet έχουμε κάνει πολλά βήματα ως χώρα τα τελευταία χρόνια.

----------


## ThReSh

δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει ελπίδα για εμπορική διάθεση μέσα στο 2010...πιο πολύ για 2011 και μετά μου φαίνεται...

----------


## [+=]Neo_Geo{Ech13}

> Όπως δείχνουν τα πράγματα δεν θα μείνει στις συζητήσεις, πιλοτικά έχουν ξεκινήσει, αγορά υπάρχει, τεχνογνωσία υπάρχει ...
> 
> 
> 
> Αυτές τι μεγαλοσχήμονες δηλώσεις να τις πεις σε περιοχές (ακόμα και μέσα στην Αττική) που υποφέρουν από τους τεχνικούς περιορισμούς του χαλκού πχ. Άλιμος, Σούρμενα, Ηράκλειο κλπ. 
> 
> Ακόμα και σήμερα να ξεκινούσε το έργο για το FTTH ξέρεις πότε ίσως να έβλεπαν υψηλές ταχύτητες? Θα είχαν, κάτω απο τις καλύτερες συνθήκες σύμφωνα με τον σχεδιασμό, αφώτιστη οπτική το 2012+ για περιοχές σαν την δικιά σου, το 2014+ για την υπόλοιπη Αττική και κάτι παραπάνω τέρμενα στην επαρχία. Αντε να βρεθεί και ο ISP που θα τον ενδιέφερε να δραστηριοποιηθεί εμπορικά στην περιοχή, φέξε μου και γλίστρησα στην αφώτιστη ...


Πεντέλη...

Γενικα ++, είμαι υπέρ του ΟΤΕ σε αυτό το θέμα.
Άμα είναι μάγκες οι δήθεν εναλλακτικοι να συγχωνευτούνε και να κάνουνε αντίστοιχες κινήσεις.

----------


## thanasis38

> Μόνο ο ΟΤΕ.


εδω γελαμε  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## EvilHawk

> εδω γελαμε


Στην παρουσίαση του δικτύου κορμού της DT στους Έλληνες δημοσιογράφους & sites δεν γέλασε κανένας κοροϊδευτικά  :Whistle:

----------


## pelopas1

για να το δουμε και αυτο ποτε  και αν  θα γινει μεχρι το 2012
δυστυχως στην δικη μου περιοχη εγινε υποβιβασμος απο τα 8 στα 7 mbps εδω και μερικες μερες...πληρωνοντας σαν "κυριαρχος ελληνικος λαος" τα κομιστρα των 8 mbps :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:

----------


## sdikr

> για να το δουμε και αυτο ποτε  και αν  θα γινει μεχρι το 2012
> δυστυχως στην δικη μου περιοχη εγινε υποβιβασμος απο τα 8 στα 7 mbps εδω και μερικες μερες...πληρωνοντας σαν "κυριαρχος ελληνικος λαος" τα κομιστρα των 8 mbps



Συμφώνα  με την συμβάση  μπορείς να κάνεις downgrade  χώρις κόστος

----------


## pelopas1

> Συμφώνα  με την συμβάση  μπορείς να κάνεις downgrade  χώρις κόστος


δυστυχως στην περιοχη μου δεν υπαρχει υποστηριξη minidslam εστω και στο μοναδικο δημοσιο κτιριο που υπαρχει, δηλαδη το δημαρχειο(οπως οριζε να κανει ο οτε)ωστε να κατεβαζουμε οσο οριζει ενα minidslam

οποτε εαν αυριο δεν λαβω "κατανοητη" απαντηση απο τα γραφεια στην αγιου κωνσταντινου στο μαρουσι, θα ξεκινησω με αλλο τροπο την εισοδο μου στο internet....και την γραμμη του οτε θα την εχω για 2η γραμμη

----------


## sdikr

> δυστυχως στην περιοχη μου δεν υπαρχει υποστηριξη minidslam εστω και στο μοναδικο δημοσιο κτιριο που υπαρχει, δηλαδη το δημαρχειο(οπως οριζε να κανει ο οτε)ωστε να κατεβαζουμε οσο οριζει ενα minidslam
> 
> οποτε εαν αυριο δεν λαβω "κατανοητη" απαντηση απο τα γραφεια στην αγιου κωνσταντινου στο μαρουσι, θα ξεκινησω με αλλο τροπο την εισοδο μου στο internet....και την γραμμη του οτε θα την εχω για 2η γραμμη



τι σχέση  έχει ο ΟΤΕ με το δημαρχείο σου;

----------


## wireless_surfer

> H DT όμως ήταν *υποχρεωμένη* να αγοράσει αν το δημόσιο έλεγε πουλάω και το άλλο 5% και μάλιστα στην συγκεκριμένη υψηλή τιμή που είχε οριστεί από τότε.
> 
> Συμφωνία κάτω από το τραπέζι για κάτι τετελεσμένο είναι παράλογη υπόθεση.


τετελεσμένο είναι οτι αγοράζει αν θέλει να κάτσει
οτι θα κάτσει δεν νομίζω... ίσως
αλλά η αγορά βελάζει απο "ώριμες" τηλεπικοινωνιακά χώρες και μεγεθών ίσως καλύτερων απο την δική μας (ανάλογα, μικροτερωνν ή μεγάλύτερων).
βέβαια οι τιμες.... αλλα πάρε το χαρτι και τρέχα, είναι Ελληνική κουβέντα.

----------


## pelopas1

> τι σχέση  έχει ο ΟΤΕ με το δημαρχείο σου;


1 minidslam επρεπε να ειχε μπει στον δημο....αλλα απο οτι φαινεται ο οτε στηριζει και υποστηριζει μονο τους μεγαλους δημους

ειδαλλως θα ειχε γινει καποια κινηση εκ μερουςτους  απο τα μεσα απριλιου μεχρι τωρα

ειδωμεν

----------


## emeliss

> τετελεσμένο είναι οτι αγοράζει αν θέλει να κάτσει
> οτι θα κάτσει δεν νομίζω... ίσως
> αλλά η αγορά βελάζει απο "ώριμες" τηλεπικοινωνιακά χώρες και μεγεθών ίσως καλύτερων απο την δική μας (ανάλογα, μικροτερωνν ή μεγάλύτερων).
> βέβαια οι τιμες.... αλλα πάρε το χαρτι και τρέχα, είναι Ελληνική κουβέντα.


Σόρρυ, δεν κατάλαβα τι εννοείς.

........Auto merged post: emeliss πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 49 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> 1 minidslam επρεπε να ειχε μπει στον δημο....αλλα απο οτι φαινεται ο οτε στηριζει και υποστηριζει μονο τους μεγαλους δημους


Mini-dslam σε δήμο είναι ανούσια κίνηση. Εκεί χρειάζονται μισθωμένες γραμμές, όχι dslam.

----------


## Antre

Έχει κανένας ιδέα ποιες περιοχές θα είναι οι πρώτες με mini-dslam και vdsl ;

----------


## pelopas1

> Mini-dslam σε δήμο είναι ανούσια κίνηση. Εκεί χρειάζονται μισθωμένες γραμμές, όχι dslam.


μαλλον ετσι θα παει
η λυκοβρυση, η μεταμορφωση, και η κατω κηφησια θα εχουν συνδεσεις wi fi απο αρχες σεπτεμβριου....δεν ξερω εαν προλαβουμε και εμεις :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## EvilHawk

Pelopas1 ακόμα για mini-dslams μιλάς? Το πιθανότερο είναι ότι θα ξεκινήσουν απο τις περιοχές που είναι προβληματικές και που λογικά έχουν προτεραιότητα.  :Wink:

----------


## pelopas1

> Pelopas1 ακόμα για mini-dslams μιλάς? Το πιθανότερο είναι ότι θα ξεκινήσουν απο τις περιοχές που είναι προβληματικές και που λογικά έχουν προτεραιότητα.


δηλαδη εμεις ειμαστε αμεα? :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

και εμεις ειμαστε προβληματικη περιοχη, διοτι απο οτι εχω παρατηρησει απο τα λεγομενα των τεχνικων που ερχονται τακτικα εδω, γνωριζουν το προβλημα στην περιοχη, αλλα ακομα δεν εχουν ξεκινησει στην αποκατασταση των προβληματικων συνδεσεων

αρα μας βλεπω για wifi........αλλα θα μου πεις αφου μας περασε η λυκοβρυση/μεταμορφωση...κλπ κλπ μας βλεπω δυστυχως για τελη με αρχες οκτωβρη(εαν και εφοσον ξεκινησει)

----------


## Antre

@pelopas1 υπάρχουν περιοχές που ούτε καν 1 mbps δεν πιάνουν.

----------


## pelopas1

> @pelopas1 υπάρχουν περιοχές που ούτε καν 1 mbps δεν πιάνουν.


το ξερω και το γνωριζω προσωπικα το προβλημα αυτο...ακομα και στο μαρουσι υπαρχουν περιοχες με 1 mbps

----------


## BroadbandPrime

Μία άλλη άποψη λέει ότι με την κίνηση αυτή, στην συγκεκριμένη χρονική στιγμή ο ΟΤΕ περιορίζει σημαντικά τα περιθώρια κινήσεων και ευελιξίας της κυβέρνησης αναφορικά με το ανακοινωμένο έργο FTTH.

Αν θέλετε, διαβάστε περισσότερα (στα αγγλικά) εδώ:

http://www.broadbandprime.com/2009/0...tth-plans.html

----------


## sdikr

> Μία άλλη άποψη λέει ότι με την κίνηση αυτή, στην συγκεκριμένη χρονική στιγμή ο ΟΤΕ περιορίζει σημαντικά τα περιθώρια κινήσεων και ευελιξίας της κυβέρνησης αναφορικά με το ανακοινωμένο έργο FTTH.
> 
> Αν θέλετε, διαβάστε περισσότερα (στα αγγλικά) εδώ:
> 
> http://www.broadbandprime.com/2009/0...tth-plans.html



Αν έλεγε  οτι θα πάει  σε  οπτικές  στο σπίτι τότε  ναι,  αλλά  δεν βλέπω  κάπου να κάνει  block  στην κυβέρνηση,  μόνη της  το κάνει  (δυστυχώς)

----------


## MNP-10

> Αν έλεγε  οτι θα πάει  σε  οπτικές  στο σπίτι τότε  ναι,  αλλά  δεν βλέπω  κάπου να κάνει  block  στην κυβέρνηση,  μόνη της  το κάνει  (δυστυχώς)


Δεν ειναι τοσο απλα τα πραγματα. Το κρατος μπορει ευκολα να βαλει λεφτα οπου δεν υπαρχει αγορα (ή υπαρχει market failure), αλλα ειναι πολυ πιο δυσκολο _οταν υπαρχει αγορα_ - γιατι τοτε την κανει "upset" - συμφωνα με την ευρωπαικη λογικη περι κρατικων ενισχυσεων.

Βεβαια, απ'την αλλη, λες οτι το VDSL δε θεωρειται πραγματικο NGN που θα καλυπτει πχ οριζοντα 30ετιας. Το fiber ομως καλυπτει.

----------


## sdikr

> Δεν ειναι τοσο απλα τα πραγματα. Το κρατος μπορει ευκολα να βαλει λεφτα οπου δεν υπαρχει αγορα (ή υπαρχει market failure), αλλα ειναι πολυ πιο δυσκολο _οταν υπαρχει αγορα_ - γιατι τοτε την κανει "upset" - συμφωνα με την ευρωπαικη λογικη περι κρατικων ενισχυσεων.
> 
> Βεβαια, απ'την αλλη, λες οτι το VDSL δε θεωρειται πραγματικο NGN που θα καλυπτει πχ οριζοντα 30ετιας. Το fiber ομως καλυπτει.


λεφτά μπορεί να βάλει,  πότε θα τα βάλει; 
Ακόμα το κράτος  μιλά για  οπτικές,  άλλο πράγμα - άλλη αγορά  απο το vdsl  (ή το  adsl)

----------


## MNP-10

> λεφτά μπορεί να βάλει,  πότε θα τα βάλει;


Δεν ειναι τιποτα σοβαρα τα λεφτα που θα βαλει το κρατος. Ουτε 100 εκ. το χρονο δε βγαινουν. Φυσικα με το νεο ΥΜΕ τα πραγματα κολησαν*.

2.1 δις / 3 κομματια (700 ε. τραπεζα επενδυσεων σε δανειο προς τον αναδοχο / 700 ο αναδοχος / 700 το κρατος) δια τη χρονικη διαρκεια του εργου (πες 7 χρονια).


* Αλλο που δεν ηθελε και ο ΟΤΕ  :Whistle:

----------


## xmperop1

> λεφτά μπορεί να βάλει,  πότε θα τα βάλει; 
> Ακόμα το κράτος  μιλά για  οπτικές,  άλλο πράγμα - άλλη αγορά  απο το vdsl  (ή το  adsl)


Ποιά λεφτά ρε παιδιά εδώ κυνηγάνε και το τελευταίο σεντ.
Λεφτά δεν φαίνεται να υπάρχουν τουλάχιστον από τη μεριά του κράτους.

----------


## MNP-10

> Ποιά λεφτά ρε παιδιά εδώ κυνηγάνε και το τελευταίο σεντ.
> Λεφτά δεν φαίνεται να υπάρχουν τουλάχιστον από τη μεριά του κράτους.


Δεν ειναι σημαντικο το κεφαλαιο. Ενδεικτια, το πακετο του 5% του ΟΤΕ που πηρε η DT ειναι σχεδον ισοδυναμο (~670 εκ ευρω) με ολα τα λεφτα που πρεπει να βαλει το κρατος για το FTTH σε πολυετη μαλιστα οριζοντα.

----------


## stef2

> Δεν ειναι τιποτα σοβαρα τα λεφτα που θα βαλει το κρατος. Ουτε 100 εκ. το χρονο δε βγαινουν. Φυσικα με το νεο ΥΜΕ τα πραγματα κολησαν*.
> 
> 2.1 δις / 3 κομματια (700 ε. τραπεζα επενδυσεων σε δανειο προς τον αναδοχο / 700 ο αναδοχος / 700 το κρατος) δια τη χρονικη διαρκεια του εργου (πες 7 χρονια).
> 
> 
> * Αλλο που δεν ηθελε και ο ΟΤΕ


Πράγματι έτσι είναι ....
Μόνο που από την παρουσίαση του έργου φάνηκε πως ούτε η Τράπεζα Επενδύσεων το ...ήξερε, ούτε ανάδοχος υπήρχε. 
Το κράτος πάλι -δια στόματος ΓΓ- μάλλον εξέφραζε προθέσεις και μόνον.
Υπήρχαν προϋποθέσεις όπως τα επιτυχημένα road show για την εξεύρεση επενδυτών κλπ κλπ
Αλήθεια αν θυμάμαι καλά αυτό είχε γίνει και είχαμε μάθει ότι υπήρξε ενδιαφέρον. Τι είπανε σε όλους αυτούς τόσο καιρό μετά ; Περιμένετε κανα δυό χρόνια να τελειώσει την vdsl ο ΟΤΕ ; :Evil:

----------


## emeliss

> Δεν ειναι σημαντικο το κεφαλαιο. Ενδεικτια, το πακετο του 5% του ΟΤΕ που πηρε η DT ειναι σχεδον ισοδυναμο (~670 εκ ευρω) με ολα τα λεφτα που πρεπει να βαλει το κρατος για το FTTH σε πολυετη μαλιστα οριζοντα.


Αυτά μπορεί να έχουν ήδη πάει σε χρέη. Ενδεικτικά πάντα...

----------


## BroadbandPrime

> Δεν ειναι τοσο απλα τα πραγματα. Το κρατος μπορει ευκολα να βαλει λεφτα οπου δεν υπαρχει αγορα (ή υπαρχει market failure), αλλα ειναι πολυ πιο δυσκολο _οταν υπαρχει αγορα_ - γιατι τοτε την κανει "upset" - συμφωνα με την ευρωπαικη λογικη περι κρατικων ενισχυσεων.
> 
> Βεβαια, απ'την αλλη, λες οτι το VDSL δε θεωρειται πραγματικο NGN που θα καλυπτει πχ οριζοντα 30ετιας. Το fiber ομως καλυπτει.


Έτσι είναι. Το ευρωπαικό draft για τις Ευρωπαικές επιχορηγήσεις (State Aid) περιλαμβάνει:

1. white areas: Ανάμειξη του κράτους επιτρέπεται
2. black areas: Δεν απαιτείται δημόσια ανάμειξη
3. gray areas: Χρειάζεται περαιτέρω ανάλυση για να δικαιολογηθεί η δημόσια παρέμβαση

Η ανακοίνωση του ΟΤΕ (αν και δεν γίνεται λόγος για scale της επένδυσης) θέτει την χώρα (σίγουρα τις μεγάλες πόλεις) στην κατηγορία "γκρίζας ζώνης".

Το άλλο θέμα είναι ότι το ρυθμιστικό πλαίσιο αναφορικά με την ευρυζωνικότητα είναι technology agnostic. Δηλαδή δεν εξετάζει την τεχνολογία που χρησιμοποιείται. Επομένως για τον ρυθμιστή τα ADSL, ADSL2+, VDSL, Active Ethernet, χαλκός ή οπτική ίνα είναι το ιδιο (τουλάχιστον προς το παρόν).

----------


## Blergh

> καλα , ευτυχως που υπαρχουν εταιριες σαν την hol και χαιρομαστε νετ και τηλεφωνια με χαμηλες τιμες και υψηλες ταχυτητες 
> Οι εποχες που οτε εκανε οτι ηθελε περασαν ανεπιστρεπι , ευτηχως που υπαρχει μια ΕΕΤΤ και σκιζει το εθνικο νταβατζη των τηλεπικοινωνιων (ποτε) καθε φορα που θελει να επιβαλλει τους ορους στην αγορα


Ετυχώς που υπάρχει και ο ΟΤΕ για να μπορώ έχω την σύνδεση μου όταν εγώ την θέλω, χωρίς να μου λέει η τηλεφωνήτρια της κάθε HOL οτι στην ρεκλέτα του σπιτιού μου που έχω εγώ ο ίδιος περάσει τα καλώδια απο το σπίτι μου πρός την ρεκλέτα του ΟΤΕ, και ξέρωντας οτι στην ίδια ρεκλέτα του ΟΤΕ υπάρχουν 13 ελεύθερα ζεύγη, δεν υπάρχει διαθέσιμο ζευγάρι να με συνδέσουν (@@ριες καμαρωτές της HOL).

Εχουμε μάθει να εμπαίζουμε τον κόσμο που δέν γνωρίζει τίποτα απο τηλέφωνα/δίκτυα και τηλεφωνικές υπηρεσίες.

Πάγια τακτική των εναλλακτικών παρόχων να σου λένε "συγνώμη αλλα την αίτηση σας δεν την προωθεί ο οτε, ή ξέρετε, δεν έχετε διαθέσιμα καλώδια στην πολυκατοικία σας"

Τόσα χρόνα αοκούμε ια ιδιόκτητα δίκτυα απο τους παρόχους, (@@ καμαρωτές).
Ποιός απο τους εναλλακτικούς έχει σκάψει δρόμο για να περάσει δικά του καλώδια?

Ολοι περιμένουν τον ΟΤΕ να δώσει τα δικά του χρήματα για να μπορέσουν εκείνοι μετά να δώσουν την ίδια υπηρεσία με μηδενική επένδυση.

Και για του λόγου το αλληθές, γιατι ο ΟΤΕ να επενδύσει σε δίκτυα οπτικών ινών? για να τον αναγκάσει αργότερα η εετ να πουλήσει στο κόστος την επένδυση του στούς παρόχους που δεν έχουν βάλει ούτε μία δραχμή απο την τσέπη τους?

Και αν οι πάροχοι σαν την HOL (συμπεριλαμβανωμένου και των Αττικών τηλεπικοινωνιών = δίκτυο οπτικών) εφόσον έχουν δικό τους δίκτυο, γιατί δεν κάνουν απο μόνοι τους μια τέτοια κίνηση?

Γιατί όλοι περιμένουν την πίτα έτοιμη στο πιάτο χωρίς κόπο και επενδύσεις.

----------


## konenas

Δηλαδή για όλα φταίνε οι εναλλακτικοί;

Το κράτος δεν έχει !@##$ για να φτιάξει υποδομές και έχει στο νου του πως να σπαταλάει χρήματα στα κόμματα, στους ημετέρους, σε μίζες, αναθέσεις κλπ

Βάζω στοίχημα πως υπάρχει συμφωνία κάτω από το τραπέζι πριν αγοραστεί ο ΟΤΕ για την πορεία των ΣΔΙΤ οπτικών ινών.

Ας πάνε οι Γερμανοί να φτιάξουν τα προβλήματα στις γραμμές PSTN ( φερέσυχνα ) & ADSL ( ποιότητα ) και μετά να ασχοληθούν με άλλα.

Βέβαια δεν φταίει για όλα ο ΟΤΕ, αλλά δεν θυμάμαι καλά, ο ΟΤΕ δεν έχει περισσότερες ποινές για την παροχή υπηρεσιών του;

----------


## maik

Ειμαι αισιοδοξος για το vdsl, ειδικα τωρα που κλαιγεται ο market analyst , ακομα πιο πολυ.

----------


## makisathanos

Κανένα πλάνο ανακοινώθηκε; (Που θα εφαρμοστεί, πότε σκοπεύουν να ξεκινήσουν, πόσο χρόνο υπολογίζουν ότι θα χρειαστούν κλπ)

----------


## Blergh

> Δηλαδή για όλα φταίνε οι εναλλακτικοί;
> 
> Το κράτος δεν έχει !@##$ για να φτιάξει υποδομές και έχει στο νου του πως να σπαταλάει χρήματα στα κόμματα, στους ημετέρους, σε μίζες, αναθέσεις κλπ
> 
> Βάζω στοίχημα πως υπάρχει συμφωνία κάτω από το τραπέζι πριν αγοραστεί ο ΟΤΕ για την πορεία των ΣΔΙΤ οπτικών ινών.
> 
> Ας πάνε οι Γερμανοί να φτιάξουν τα προβλήματα στις γραμμές PSTN ( φερέσυχνα ) & ADSL ( ποιότητα ) και μετά να ασχοληθούν με άλλα.
> 
> Βέβαια δεν φταίει για όλα ο ΟΤΕ, αλλά δεν θυμάμαι καλά, ο ΟΤΕ δεν έχει περισσότερες ποινές για την παροχή υπηρεσιών του;


Η ζυγαριά έχει δύο πλευρές. Την θετική και την αρνητική.

Η θετική είναι οτι με τους εναλλακτικούς παρόχους έχουν πέσει τόοοοοοοοοοσο μα τόσο πολύ οι τιμές, που έχουν καταντήσει ασύμφορες.

Την αρνητική την βλέπουμε πολύ εύκολα απο την σχεδόν μηδενική ποιότητα επίλυσης προβλημάτων στους εναλακτικούς. (το μπαλάκι πάει πάντα στον ΟΤΕ)

Είναι πολύ πιό εύκολο να τα ρίξουμε όλλα στον ΟΤΕ προκειμένου να προσλάβουμε εξειδικευμένους τεχνικούς για να παρέχουμε ποιότητα επειδή κοστίζουν. 
Και για έναν τέτοιο τεχνικό, θέλουμε καμία εκατοστή συνδρομητές, πράγμα ασύμφορο.

Το κράτος αυτό ήταν, αυτό είναι, και απο ότι φαίνεται αυτό θα είναι. (και πολύ καλα κάνουν).

Η DT κοιτάει το κέρδος της όπως και ο ΟΤΕ. Αν οι εναλακτικοί νοιάζωνται τόσο πολύ για την πρόοδο της χώρας, ας κάνουν και αυτοί κάποια κίνηση.

Οσον αφορά τις ποινές, υπάρχει κανείς εναλακτικός πάροχος που καλύπτει απομακρυσμένες περιοχές της αττικής (για να μην αναφέρω τα χωριά)? Πώς λοιπόν θα τον εξισώσουμε με τους εναλακτικούς που το μόνο που κοιτάζουν είναι να πάρουν όσον το δυνατόν μεγαλύτερο κομμάτι εντός αττικής?

----------


## MNP-10

> Πράγματι έτσι είναι ....
> Μόνο που από την παρουσίαση του έργου φάνηκε πως ούτε η Τράπεζα Επενδύσεων το ...ήξερε, ούτε ανάδοχος υπήρχε.


Αυτο ειναι λογικο γιατι η αρχικη ανακοινωση ηταν για την προθεση να γινει, μετα εγινε δημ. διαβουλευση για το γενικοτερο πλανο και, τουλαχιστον μεχρι πριν τον ανασχηματισμο, δεν ειχαν εκδωθει τα specs του διαγωνισμου επισημα. Ο αναδοχος, ή μαλλον, οι 3 αναδοχοι (3 περιοχες), θα προεκυπτε/αν μετα τον διαγωνισμο. 




> Τόσα χρόνα αοκούμε ια ιδιόκτητα δίκτυα απο τους παρόχους, (@@ καμαρωτές).
> Ποιός απο τους εναλλακτικούς έχει σκάψει δρόμο για να περάσει δικά του καλώδια?


Κανεις και ουτε προκειται, γιατι οι συνθηκες οταν περαστηκαν τα καλωδια ηταν τελειως διαφορετικες απ'οτι σημερα. Ακομα και ο ΟΤΕ σημερα θα δυσκολευονταν απιστευτα να ξαναστησει ενα δικτυο χαλκου. Βλεπεις ΔΕΗ, ΟΤΕ κτλ μπορει να σου απαλλοτριωναν ακομα και εκτασεις για λογους "κοινης/δημοσιας ωφελειας", τα δικαιωματα διελευσης κτλ ηταν αγνωστα, το κτισιμο Α/Κ ή υποσταθμων σε πολεις ηταν ευκολο κτλ κτλ. Σημερα τα πραγματα ειναι τελειως διαφορετικα.




> Ολοι περιμένουν τον ΟΤΕ να δώσει τα δικά του χρήματα για να μπορέσουν εκείνοι μετά να δώσουν την ίδια υπηρεσία με μηδενική επένδυση.
> 
> Και για του λόγου το αλληθές, γιατι ο ΟΤΕ να επενδύσει σε δίκτυα οπτικών ινών? για να τον αναγκάσει αργότερα η εετ να πουλήσει στο κόστος την επένδυση του στούς παρόχους που δεν έχουν βάλει ούτε μία δραχμή απο την τσέπη τους?


Δεν αναγκασε κανεις τον ΟΤΕ να φτιαξει το οτιδηποτε. Ο ΟΤΕ πηρε την πρωτοβουλια απο μονος του να φτιαξει VDSL. Το κρατος ειπε "θα φτιαξω fiber δικτυο με λεφτα δικα μου και του αναδοχου ωστε ολες οι εταιριες (ειτε εναλλακτικοι, ειτε ΟΤΕ) να το χρησιμοποιησουν απο κοινου - χωρις να το φτιαξουν οι ιδιοι". Ετσι, ο ΟΤΕ για πρωτη φορα θα μπορουσε να χρησιμοποιει και αυτος δικτυα που δεν εβαλε σεντ - ωστε να "βρει τα ετοιμα" με λεφτα που εβαλαν αλλοι (ο αναδοχος του εργου για το fiber) και να τα χρησιμοποιει. 

Το γεγονος οτι προτιμησε να κανει κατι ενδιαμεσο τεχνολογικα αλλα ιδιοκτητο, παρ'οτι ξερει οτι θα ανοιξει το δικτυο του αναγκαστικα στους εναλλακτικους, καταρριπτει το δηθεν επενδυτικο αντικινητρο.

Ο μονος λογος που ο ΟΤΕ δεν προκειται να φτιαξει αμιγως fiber δικτυο ειναι επειδη εχει conflict of interest. Θα εχει ενα δικτυο χαλκου και ενα δικτυο ινων να ανταγωνιζονται μεταξυ τους - ενω τωρα εχει 1 δικτυο που καταλαμβανει 100% marketshare και εχει τις καλυτερες δυνατες οικονομιες κλιμακας + επενδυτικη αποσβεση σε τεχνολογιες χαλκου (πχ ADSL2+). Η παραλληλη υλοποιηση δικτυων λοιπον, δε βγαζει κανενα νοημα απο οποιαδηποτε επιχειρηματικη λογικη. Κατα παρομοιο τροπο οπως δε βγαζει επιχειρηματικο νοημα η παραλληλη αναπτυξη 3G / Wi-Max και ο λογος γιατι ο ΟΤΕ εχει θαψει το δευτερο με ατελειωτο πιλοτικο επι πιλοτικου.

Το δηθεν ενδιαφερον του ΟΤΕ για το fiber φυσικα δεν μπορει να μεταφραστει ως αληθινο παρα μονο εφοσον ο ΟΤΕ βλεπει οτι το fiber θα προχωρησει κανονικα, με την κατασκευη και τον ελεγχο να ανατιθεται σε τριτον. Οπότε, εκει, παρ'οτι ειναι απεχθες (για τον ιδιο) το σεναριο να υπαρχουν 2 δικτυα (χαλκου, ινων), λεει δε πειραζει θα συμμετεχω ωστε τουλαχιστον να τα ελεγχω και τα δυο. Εκει το εικονικο ενδιαφερον γινεται πραγματικο, αλλα, οπως παντα, για ιδιοτελεις λογους επιχειρηματικου συμφεροντος - και αυτο το αναφερω οχι για να τους κατακρινω αυτους τους λογους ή τον ΟΤΕ. Αυτοι ειναι οι "οροι του παιχνιδιου" και ολοι προσαρμοζονται οσο καλυτερα μπορουν, αλλιως οι διοικησεις δεχονται πιεσεις απ'τους μετοχους για αναποτελεσματικοτητα. 

Ειναι γνωστο οτι επιχειρησεις κοιτανε τα δικα τους συμφεροντα και οι πολιτες τα δικα τους συμφεροντα. Πχ τον ΟΤΕ μπορει να μην τον συμφερει ενα fiber δικτυο, τον πολιτη και τη χωρα ομως τη συμφερει. Ε εδω ειναι μια περιπτωση οπου τα δυο συμφεροντα ερχονται σε ρηξη. Το μονο καλο ειναι οτι βραχυπροθεσμα τουλαχιστον θα δουμε καλυτερες ταχυτητες. Μεσομακροπροθεσμα (οπου δημιουργειται το προβλημα) θα δουμε πως θα επιλυθει το θεμα της ρηξης.. παντως με το VDSL να "εμβολιζει" το FTTH απο αποψη βιωσιμοτητας, το FTTH θα πρεπει να αναθεωρηθει με 

* νεα τιμολογιακη πολιτικη (και οχι ως υπηρεσια που χτυπαει το premium market, γιατι αυτοματως θα χτυπαει μονο ενα πολυ high-end κομματι της αγορας με την εισοδο του VDSL στο μεσαιο κομματι, γεγονος που μεταφραζεται σ'ενα πολυ χαμηλο fiber uptake και κατ'επεκταση τραγικο ρυθμο αποσβεσης την πρωτη πενταετια) 

* χαμηλοτερη δαπανη κατασκευης με εξυπνους τροπους ή συναξιοποιηση υποδομων ή >1 revenue streams στο σκελος των εσοδων (δλδ εσοδα περα απ'αυτα της ενοικιασης fibers) προκειμενου να γινει βιωσιμοτερο. Η λυση γι'αυτο το σκελος ειναι η κατασκευη NGN δικτυου που χτυπαει ταυτοχρονα το fixed + wireless market, με ενα διπλης χρησης open-access δικτυο. Δλδ περα απο dark fibers, στηνεται και ενα ενεργο ασυρματο δικτυο (ειτε mesh χαμηλης ισχυος με fiber backhauling σε 1000αδες σημεια, ειτε με LTE/Wi-Max) το οποιο οι παροχοι νοικιαζουν (bitstream) για να παρεχουν και ασυρματες υπηρεσιες. Προφανως αυτο θα χτυπησει το ολιγοπωλιο στους κινητους_ -_ εξ'αλλου η συγκεκριμενη αγορα εχει πολυ φαι και ανετα μπορει να δωσει το πολυποθητο δευτερο revenue stream αξιας δισεκατομμυριων - κανοντας το νεο δικτυο διπλης χρησης απολυτα βιωσιμο και σε πολυ συντομοτερο χρονικο οριζοντα. 

Βεβαια αυτο μπορει θεωρητικα να φαινεται ως market intervention γιατι και καλα χτυπαει στους κινητους, αλλα στην ουσια, ειναι αναγκαιο: Η κινητη αγορα ειναι απο μονη της ενα φιασκο / ενα τεραστιο market failure που χρηζει παρεμβασης υπερ των πολιτων αφου το φυσικο ολιγοπωλειο που δημιουργειται απο το διαμοιρασμο του λιγοστου φασματος σε 3 εταιρειες, οδηγει σε ολιγοπωλειακες τακτικες και price-fixing αντι για ανταγωνισμο, συν του γεγονοτος οτι το bundling υπηρεσιων (κινητες/σταθερες) εκτοπιζει οσους δεν εχουν προσβαση στην κινητη αγορα. 




> Κανένα πλάνο ανακοινώθηκε; (Που θα εφαρμοστεί, πότε σκοπεύουν να ξεκινήσουν, πόσο χρόνο υπολογίζουν ότι θα χρειαστούν κλπ)


Οχι ακομα

----------


## stef2

> Αυτο ειναι λογικο γιατι η αρχικη ανακοινωση ηταν για την προθεση να γινει, μετα εγινε δημ. διαβουλευση για το γενικοτερο πλανο και, τουλαχιστον μεχρι πριν τον ανασχηματισμο, δεν ειχαν εκδωθει τα specs του διαγωνισμου επισημα. Ο αναδοχος, ή μαλλον, οι 3 αναδοχοι (3 περιοχες), θα προεκυπτε/αν μετα τον διαγωνισμο.


Κώστα αν δεν με απατά η μνήμη μου και νομίζω πως δεν... ο ΓΓ μας είχε πεί στην 2η ή 3η συνάντηση πως το road show είχε γίνει με πολύ καλά αποτελέσματα 
Δεν βάζω όμως και το χέρι στη φωτιά  :Thinking: 




> Βεβαια αυτο μπορει θεωρητικα να φαινεται ως market intervention γιατι και καλα χτυπαει στους κινητους, αλλα στην ουσια, ειναι αναγκαιο: Η κινητη αγορα ειναι απο μονη της ενα φιασκο / ενα τεραστιο market failure που χρηζει παρεμβασης υπερ των πολιτων αφου το φυσικο ολιγοπωλειο που δημιουργειται απο το διαμοιρασμο του λιγοστου φασματος σε 3 εταιρειες, οδηγει σε ολιγοπωλειακες τακτικες και price-fixing αντι για ανταγωνισμο, συν του γεγονοτος οτι το bundling υπηρεσιων (κινητες/σταθερες) εκτοπιζει οσους δεν εχουν προσβαση στην κινητη αγορα.


απόλυτα σωστό  :One thumb up:

----------


## euri

> Ειμαι αισιοδοξος για το vdsl, ειδικα τωρα που κλαιγεται ο market analyst , ακομα πιο πολυ.


Ποιος είναι ο market analyst;  :Thinking:

----------


## maik

> Ειναι γνωστο οτι επιχειρησεις κοιτανε τα δικα τους συμφεροντα και οι πολιτες τα δικα τους συμφεροντα. Πχ τον ΟΤΕ μπορει να μην τον συμφερει ενα fiber δικτυο, τον πολιτη και τη χωρα ομως τη συμφερει. Ε εδω ειναι μια περιπτωση οπου τα δυο συμφεροντα ερχονται σε ρηξη. Το μονο καλο ειναι οτι βραχυπροθεσμα τουλαχιστον θα δουμε καλυτερες ταχυτητες. Μεσομακροπροθεσμα (οπου δημιουργειται το προβλημα) θα δουμε πως θα επιλυθει το θεμα της ρηξης.. παντως με το VDSL να "εμβολιζει" το FTTH απο αποψη βιωσιμοτητας, το FTTH θα πρεπει να αναθεωρηθει με


Πολυ απλα ξαναδιαβασε τις θεσεις σου εδω και εδω

----------


## MNP-10

> Πολυ απλα ξαναδιαβασε τις θεσεις σου εδω και εδω


Ναι.. τι;  :Thinking: 

........Auto merged post: MNP-10 πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 31 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> αν δεν με απατά η μνήμη μου και νομίζω πως δεν... ο ΓΓ μας είχε πεί στην 2η ή 3η συνάντηση πως το road show είχε γίνει με πολύ καλά αποτελέσματα. Δεν βάζω όμως και το χέρι στη φωτιά


Και εγω την ιδια πληροφορηση εχω σχετικα, αλλα δεν ειχε εκδωθει η προκυρηξη του εργου. Ηταν κατι σαν αρχικη προσελκυση ενδιαφεροντος..

----------


## maik

> Ναι.. τι;


Σταχυολογηση.
"οποιος θελει εχει ινα, οποιος θελει εχει χαλκο, οποιος θελει εχει και τα δυο"
βαριεμαι να ψαχνω και αλλα οπως την αποψη οτι ειναι σωστο να δωθει μονο στα αστικα κεντρα.

Στην Χημεια λεγεται επαμφοτερισμος, στα τουρκικα τσαμπαζλικι.

----------


## BroadbandPrime

Η τακτική του ΟΤΕ είναι πολύ έξυπνη. Καταρχήν χωρίς να έχει κάνει τίποτα, με μόνο μια ανακοίνωση (της οποίας την σημασία την επισήμανα νωρίτερα) έχει πετάξει την μπάλα στα καρέ του υπουργείου επικοινωνιών. 

Επίσης, και πες ότι το χτίζει το FTTN +VDSL. Αν βγει στον αέρα το FTTH project του ΥΜΕ για ποιόν λόγο να μην συμμετάσχει και εκεί. Αν βγει νωρίς δεν βάζει καν μπρος το FTTN. Αν βγει αργότερα θα προσφέρει στο Consortium την FTTN υποδομή και θα χτυπήσει το έργο με πολύ καλούς όρους. Σκέψου να είσαι στην ελεγκτική επιτροπή και από τις Χ προσφορές η μία να έχει ήδη το "μισό" δίκτυο έτοιμο... 

Και σκέψου επίσης να είσαι το consortium και να έχεις ήδη χτίσει το "μισό" δίκτυο. Αυτό σημαίνει το ρίσκο στο μισό και άρα ακόμα χαμηλότερη τιμή. Αν δε ο ΟΤΕ έχει ήδη πάρει πίσω τμήμα της επένδυσης, τότε η προσφερόμενη τιμή μπορεί να είναι απλησιάστη για κάθε ανταγωνιστή!

----------


## MNP-10

> Σταχυολογηση.
> "οποιος θελει εχει ινα, οποιος θελει εχει χαλκο, οποιος θελει εχει και τα δυο"


Ναι, δε καταλαβαινω την ενσταση. Η ινα δεν ειναι ασφαλτος που περνας την καινουρια και ξιλωνεις την παλια. Περνας ινα αλλα δε βγαζεις το χαλκο. Αν ο συνδρομητης του ΟΤΕ θελει connx + PSTN, η παρουσια ινας δεν του λεει ντε και καλα θα εχεις ινα - σταματα να χρησιμοποιεις το χαλκο. 




> βαριεμαι να ψαχνω και αλλα οπως την αποψη οτι ειναι σωστο να δωθει μονο στα αστικα κεντρα.


Σωστο λαθος, ειναι σχετικες εννοιες. Αν θες 2 δις για να καλυψεις 2 εκατομμυρια κοσμο και 40 δις για να καλυψεις 10, ειναι ενα θεμα.

........Auto merged post: MNP-10 πρόσθεσε 8 λεπτά και 33 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Επίσης, και πες ότι το χτίζει το FTTN +VDSL. Αν βγει στον αέρα το FTTH project του ΥΜΕ για ποιόν λόγο να μην συμμετάσχει και εκεί. Αν βγει νωρίς δεν βάζει καν μπρος το FTTN. Αν βγει αργότερα θα προσφέρει στο Consortium την FTTN υποδομή και θα χτυπήσει το έργο με πολύ καλούς όρους. Σκέψου να είσαι στην ελεγκτική επιτροπή και από τις Χ προσφορές η μία να έχει ήδη το "μισό" δίκτυο έτοιμο...


Οντως.. Παντως αυτο μπορει να συμβει μονο με point-to-multipoint specification. Αν ειναι ομως point-to-point ουσιαστικα οι ινες του ΟΤΕ για FTTN ειναι εκτος προδιαγραφων / αχρηστες. Αν εχει βαλει ομως τιποτα ducts θα ειναι χρησιμα. Σ'αυτη τη περιπτωση η Κομισιόν θα πει στη Κυβερνηση οτι για να προχωρησει η προκυρηξη του εργου, ο ΟΤΕ πρεπει να αναγκαστει να ανοιξει τα ducts σε ολους τους συν-διεκδικητες του εργου.

----------


## maik

> Ναι, δε καταλαβαινω την ενσταση. Η ινα δεν ειναι ασφαλτος που περνας την καινουρια και ξιλωνεις την παλια. Περνας ινα αλλα δε βγαζεις το χαλκο. Αν ο συνδρομητης του ΟΤΕ θελει connx + PSTN, η παρουσια ινα δεν του λεει ντε και καλα θα εχεις ινα.


Τοτε λοιπον προς τι το σεντονι περι ανταγωνισμου των δυο συστηματων; 




> Σωστο λαθος, ειναι σχετικες εννοιες. Αν θες 2 δις για να καλυψεις 2 εκατομμυρια κοσμο και 40 δις για να καλυψεις 10, ειναι ενα θεμα.


Αν λοιπον ο ΟΤΕ παει vdsl στα απομακρυσμενα σημεια οι μονοι που θα εχουν προβλημα ειναι οι εναλακτικοι. Δυστυχως :Laughing:

----------


## MNP-10

> Τοτε λοιπον προς τι το σεντονι περι ανταγωνισμου των δυο συστηματων;


Ο ανταγωνισμος δεν κανει αμοιβαιο αποκλεισμο στις 2 τεχνολογιες σε επιπεδο υλοποιησης. (δλδ ή μια περιοχη θα εχει τη μια ή μια περιοχη θα εχει την αλλη). Ο ανταγωνισμος βασιζεται σε επιπεδο παραλληλης υλοποιησης και τελικης επιλογης του χρηστη μεταξυ των παραλληλων υλοποιησεων. Δηλαδη περναει και ινα, περναει και χαλκος (ADSL/VDSL) και αναλογα επιλεγεις τι θες.

Αν ο αλλος πχ βολευτει με τα 50-100 mbps του VDSL σου λεει τι να την κανω την ινα? Αν παλι ειχε ADSL 6 mbps μεγιστο, και δεν επαιζε το VDSL ως επιλογη, θα πηγαινε στην ινα. Ελπιζω τωρα να ειναι κατανοητοτερο πως το VDSL επηρεαζει το marketshare των οπτικων ινων.

........Auto merged post: MNP-10 πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 9 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Αν λοιπον ο ΟΤΕ παει vdsl στα απομακρυσμενα σημεια οι μονοι που θα εχουν προβλημα ειναι οι εναλακτικοι. Δυστυχως


Αν ειμουν κακεντρεχης θα σου ελεγα να βαλει πρωτα ADSL2+ γιατι τους εχει πεθανει στις 2 mbps (οπου εχει) και το "απο βδομαδα σε βδομαδα ερχεται το ADSL"  :Laughing:

----------


## emeliss

> Αν ειμουν κακεντρεχης θα σου ελεγα να βαλει πρωτα ADSL2+ γιατι τους εχει πεθανει στις 2 mbps (οπου εχει) και το "απο βδομαδα σε βδομαδα ερχεται το ADSL"


Τους έχει πεθάνει ή τους έχει δώσει κάτι που κανείς άλλος ιδιώτης δεν τους έδωσε ακόμα και αν επιδοτήθηκε από το κράτος;

Στο θέμα μας. Αυτή την στιγμή έχουμε ένα ftth που μόνο ως ιδέα υπάρχει (και αυτή στον προηγούμενο υπουργό) και ένα vdsl που υπάρχει ως πρόθεση κατασκευής από μία δήλωση και μερικά πιλοτικά, σταγόνα στον ωκεανό.

Δεν έχουμε και πολλά στοιχεία για να έχουμε κάποια εποικοδομητική συζήτηση.

----------


## Sovjohn

> Ο ανταγωνισμος δεν κανει αμοιβαιο αποκλεισμο στις 2 τεχνολογιες σε επιπεδο υλοποιησης. (δλδ ή μια περιοχη θα εχει τη μια ή μια περιοχη θα εχει την αλλη). Ο ανταγωνισμος βασιζεται σε επιπεδο παραλληλης υλοποιησης και τελικης επιλογης του χρηστη μεταξυ των παραλληλων υλοποιησεων. Δηλαδη περναει και ινα, περναει και χαλκος (ADSL/VDSL) και αναλογα επιλεγεις τι θες.
> 
> Αν ο αλλος πχ βολευτει με τα 50-100 mbps του VDSL σου λεει τι να την κανω την ινα? Αν παλι ειχε ADSL 6 mbps μεγιστο, και δεν επαιζε το VDSL ως επιλογη, θα πηγαινε στην ινα. Ελπιζω τωρα να ειναι κατανοητοτερο πως το VDSL επηρεαζει το marketshare των οπτικων ινων.
> 
> ........Auto merged post: MNP-10 πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 9 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> 
> 
> Αν ειμουν κακεντρεχης θα σου ελεγα να βαλει πρωτα ADSL2+ γιατι τους εχει πεθανει στις 2 mbps (οπου εχει) και το "απο βδομαδα σε βδομαδα ερχεται το ADSL"


Τα οποία δεν διανοείται καν να τα κάνει 4 (και ξέρουμε πολύ καλά ότι μια υπηρεσία 4096 θα λειτουργούσε μια χαρά ακόμα και σε ADSL1 DSLAM, άσχετα του ότι δεν τη δίνει)  :Twisted Evil: 

Αλλά ας μην ξεφεύγουμε από το θέμα- μίνι διαμάχη σας. Εμένα η άποψη μου είναι ότι ο maik49 είναι πολύ αισιόδοξος - έχει την εντύπωση κάπως ότι ο ΟΤΕ θα μαμήσει και θα δείρει με το VDSL, χωρίς να έχει λάβει υπ όψη του το κόστος (και κυρίως) το ρυθμιστή. Και η DT στη Γερμανία με το ρυθμιστή ήταν/είναι/θα είναι στα μαχαίρια.

Βέβαια, υπάρχει και το άλλο - ελληνικότατο  :Whistle:  - σενάριο για το ρυθμιστή: Λήγει η θητεία του Αλεξανδρίδη, 3 μέρες πριν γίνει αυτό, παραιτείται "για προσωπικούς λόγους" ο Βουρλούμης, και αναλαμβάνει (να σταματήσει ότι κινείται μέσα και γύρω από) την ΕΕΤΤ.  :ROFL:  - Ή διορίζουν το Μανασή εκεί ας πούμε.

Ε...Αν γίνει αυτό τότε θα αναθεωρήσω τις απόψεις μου, και θα στείλω και στο Μέγαρο ΟΤΕ ένα κουτάκι durex να μην τους λείψουν, να έχουν για το αχαλίνωτο σεξ!  :Crazy:   :Yahooooo:

----------


## BroadbandPrime

> Οντως.. Παντως αυτο μπορει να συμβει μονο με point-to-multipoint specification. Αν ειναι ομως point-to-point ουσιαστικα οι ινες του ΟΤΕ για FTTN ειναι εκτος προδιαγραφων / αχρηστες. Αν εχει βαλει ομως τιποτα ducts θα ειναι χρησιμα. Σ'αυτη τη περιπτωση η Κομισιόν θα πει στη Κυβερνηση οτι για να προχωρησει η προκυρηξη του εργου, ο ΟΤΕ πρεπει να αναγκαστει να ανοιξει τα ducts σε ολους τους συν-διεκδικητες του εργου.


Σωστή παρατήρηση. Γι αυτό ανέφερα "μισό", θέλοντας να αναφερθώ σε ένα τμήμα. Πάντως αν το σκάψεις το χαντάκι το να βάλεις τους σωλήνες δεν είναι απαγορευτικό κόστος. Αυτό που ήθελα εν πάσει περιπτώσει να πω είναι ότι θα υπάρχει ένα τμήμα του δικτύου ήδη έτοιμο. Δεν πάει χαμένο. 

Μία σοβαρή ένσταση μπορεί να είναι ότι ένα P2P δίκτυο σχεδιάζεται διαφορετικά από ένα P2MP και επομένως η "αναβάθμιση" ενός FTTN σε FTTH μπορεί να μην δώσει την καλύτερη δυνατή σχεδίαση σε φυσικό επίπεδο.  Αλλά στην προκειμένη περίπτωση δεν θεωρώ ότι παίζει τόσο σημαντικό ρόλο αφού δίνεται η δυνατότητα για παροχή υπηρεσιών VDSL (μονοπωλειακά - μέχρι να βγει προσφορά αναφοράς για υποβρόχο...) πολύ γρηγορότερα.

Anyways, για να αστειευτούμε και λίγο, η ανακοίνωση "τους" έχει κάνει όλους να τρέχουν (με την καλή την έννοια)! :One thumb up:

----------


## MNP-10

> Τους έχει πεθάνει ή τους έχει δώσει κάτι που κανείς άλλος ιδιώτης δεν τους έδωσε ακόμα και αν επιδοτήθηκε από το κράτος;


Οπως πολυ σωστα ανεφερες "κανεις αλλος ιδιωτης", γιατι και ο ΟΤΕ αυτη τη στιγμη κατα 80% ιδιωτης ειναι (μετα και το 5% στη DT). Αλλα, δεν ηταν παντα ετσι. Ο ΟΤΕ, στην αρχη του, φτιαχτηκε και γιγαντωθηκε οχι απ'τα εσοδα του (αφου δεν ειχε - αυτα τα απεκτησε αφου εφτιαξε δικτυο) αλλα απ'το κρατος και τους συμμαχους αφου δεν ηταν μια απλη εμπορικη επιχειρηση με στοχο το κερδος. Στοχος ηταν η παροχη τηλεπικοινωνιων που καλυπταν απο κοινωνικες μεχρι στρατιωτικες αναγκες για την Ελλαδα και την ευρυτερη περιοχη. Μη τα ξεχναμε λοιπον αυτα.

Τωρα.. Ο ΟΤΕ ειναι ηδη στις απομακρυσμενες περιοχες εδω και δεκαετιες. Το θεμα ειναι οτι απλα εβαλε και DSLAMs - αφου αυτο ειναι το νοημα του ADSL - το να χρησιμοποιει το υφισταμενο δικτυο χαλκου για να παρεχει ευρυζωνικες υπηρεσιες. Αρα το οτι ο ΟΤΕ εδωσε σε απομακρυσμενες περιοχες, δεν ειναι δα κανα φοβερο επιτευγμα - ουτε συγκρισιμο με το να περασεις οπτικες ινες σημερα στο κατσικοχωρι, οπως θιχτηκε παραπανω το θεμα απ'τον maik. 

Οσο για τους εναλλακτικους, αφου δεν εχουν πανελλαδικη παρουσια πρωτα πρεπει να φθασουν εκει σε επιπεδο backhauling και μετα να βαλουν. Και σ'αυτο επιδοτουνται. Καλως, κακως, ειναι ολοκληρη ιστορια που στο τελος αγγιζει το υποκειμενικο αναλογα την πολιτικοοικονομικη θεωρηση του καθενος. 




> Αλλά ας μην ξεφεύγουμε από το θέμα- μίνι διαμάχη σας. Εμένα η άποψη μου είναι ότι ο maik49 είναι πολύ αισιόδοξος - έχει την εντύπωση κάπως ότι ο ΟΤΕ θα μαμήσει και θα δείρει με το VDSL, χωρίς να έχει λάβει υπ όψη του το κόστος (και κυρίως) το ρυθμιστή. Και η DT στη Γερμανία με το ρυθμιστή ήταν/είναι/θα είναι στα μαχαίρια.


Μα το να δωσει χονδρικη ο ΟΤΕ το VDSL δεν ειναι κατι κακο. Θα πουλαει VDSL + ΟΚΣΥΑ για διασυνδεση, που ειναι πολυ καλυτερο απο τα 8.κατι για το LLU  :Wink:  Κοινως, ενας εναλλακτικος θα του σκαει περισσοτερα απο πριν.

----------


## emeliss

> Στοχος ηταν η παροχη τηλεπικοινωνιων που καλυπταν απο κοινωνικες μεχρι στρατιωτικες αναγκες για την Ελλαδα και την ευρυτερη περιοχη. Μη τα ξεχναμε λοιπον αυτα.


Εγώ δεν τα ξεχνάω. Σε ευχαριστώ λοιπόν που θυμίζεις ότι η Ελλάδα δεν έχει εδώ και χρόνια κρατικές τηλεπικοινωνίες και ότι πούλησε ότι είχε φτιαχτεί άρα δεν μπορεί πλέον να λέει οτιδήποτε για "πολίτες". Υπάρχουν μόνο "πελάτες". Ακόμα και για το κράτος είμαστε "πελάτες" και όχι πολίτες όταν αντί να επενδύει καλεί τους ιδιώτες και στην ουσία τους επιδοτεί μέσω ΣΔΙΤ.

Όντως, δεν πρέπει να τα ξεχνάμε αυτά.




> Τωρα.. Ο ΟΤΕ ειναι ηδη στις απομακρυσμενες περιοχες εδω και δεκαετιες. Το θεμα ειναι οτι απλα εβαλε και DSLAMs - αφου αυτο ειναι το νοημα του ADSL - το να χρησιμοποιει το υφισταμενο δικτυο χαλκου για να παρεχει ευρυζωνικες υπηρεσιες. Αρα το οτι ο ΟΤΕ εδωσε σε απομακρυσμενες περιοχες, δεν ειναι δα κανα φοβερο επιτευγμα - ουτε συγκρισιμο με το να περασεις οπτικες ινες σημερα στο κατσικοχωρι, οπως θιχτηκε παραπανω το θεμα απ'τον maik.


Τεχνικά αυτό που λες είναι 95% λανθασμένο, αλλά ρώτα άλλον το γιατί.

........Auto merged post: emeliss πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 30 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Οσο για τους εναλλακτικους, αφου δεν εχουν πανελλαδικη παρουσια πρωτα πρεπει να φθασουν εκει σε επιπεδο backhauling και μετα να βαλουν. Και σ'αυτο επιδοτουνται. Καλως, κακως, ειναι ολοκληρη ιστορια που στο τελος αγγιζει το υποκειμενικο αναλογα την πολιτικοοικονομικη θεωρηση του καθενος.


Καθόλου υποκειμενικό. Αυτά που ψηφίζουμε επιβάλουν την απουσία του κράτους από όλους τους τομείς που οι ιδιώτες μπορούν να βγάλουν χρήματα. Είπαμε, ψηφίσαμε να μην είμαστε πολίτες αλλά πελάτες. Ψηφίσαμε ότι το κράτος πρέπει να επιδοτεί την ελεύθερη (και κερδοφόρα) αγορά.

Αυτά βέβαια μπορούμε να τα σκεφτούμε με περισσότερη άνεση τώρα που θα καθιερωθεί το 4ήμερο εργασίας. Γιατί το κράτος κατάλαβε ότι δουλεύουμε πάρα πολύ και δεν έχουμε ελεύθερο χρόνο. Φροντίζει λοιπόν να μας δώσει αρκετό ώστε να σκεφτούμε τι έχουμε κάνει.

----------


## giatros.net

> Μόνο ο ΟΤΕ.


 :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:

----------


## george94

> Τωρα.. Ο ΟΤΕ ειναι ηδη στις απομακρυσμενες περιοχες εδω και δεκαετιες. Το θεμα ειναι οτι απλα εβαλε και DSLAMs - αφου αυτο ειναι το νοημα του ADSL - το να χρησιμοποιει το υφισταμενο δικτυο χαλκου για να παρεχει ευρυζωνικες υπηρεσιες. Αρα το οτι ο ΟΤΕ εδωσε σε απομακρυσμενες περιοχες, δεν ειναι δα κανα φοβερο επιτευγμα - ουτε συγκρισιμο με το να περασεις οπτικες ινες σημερα στο κατσικοχωρι, οπως θιχτηκε παραπανω το θεμα απ'τον maik. 
> 
> Οσο για τους εναλλακτικους, αφου δεν εχουν πανελλαδικη παρουσια πρωτα πρεπει να φθασουν εκει σε επιπεδο backhauling και μετα να βαλουν. Και σ'αυτο επιδοτουνται. Καλως, κακως, ειναι ολοκληρη ιστορια που στο τελος αγγιζει το υποκειμενικο αναλογα την πολιτικοοικονομικη θεωρηση του καθενος.


Σας πληροφορώ ότι η παροχή ευρυζωνικότητας στην περιφέρεια (δηλαδή σε μικρές πόλεις, χωριά και οικισμούς) δεν είναι μόνο θέμα πρόσβασης. Με το να βάλεις ένα DSLAM στο κέντρο του χωριού και να χρησιμοποιήσεις τον χαλκό για να δώσεις υπηρεσίες ADSL δεν λύνεις το πρόβλημα. Το βασικό πρόβλημα είναι η μετάδοση, δηλαδή πώς θα φύγεις και θα συνδεθείς στο δίκτυο κορμού δίνοντας αρκετό φάσμα στους συνδρομητές. Και για να το κάνεις αυτό απαιτείται η οπτική ίνα να φθάσει σε κάθε χωρίο. Εκεί είναι το μεγάλο κόστος της επένδυσης. Τώρα, το να δίνεις ευρυζωνικότητα με λίγα MBps (2 ή 4) στον κορμό για το σύνολο των συνδρομητών, όπως κάνουν οι επιδοτούμενοι εναλλακτικοί, είναι κοροϊδία. Μεγαλύτερη κοροϊδία στην κοινωνία της πληροφορίας είναι ότι πήραν την επιδότηση του μέτρου 4.2 και στήσανε τις καμπίνες τους δίπλα στα κτίρια του ΟΤΕ, μισθώνοντας από αυτό φάσμα. Αντί λοιπόν να πάνε κάπου, που δεν είχε τίποτα, πήγανε σε θέσεις που ήδη υπήρχε DSL από τον ΟΤΕ και τον ανταγωνίζονται επιδοτούμενοι.

----------


## ubuntubu

> Σας πληροφορώ ότι η παροχή ευρυζωνικότητας στην περιφέρεια (δηλαδή σε μικρές πόλεις, χωριά και οικισμούς) δεν είναι μόνο θέμα πρόσβασης. Με το να βάλεις ένα DSLAM στο κέντρο του χωριού και να χρησιμοποιήσεις τον χαλκό για να δώσεις υπηρεσίες ADSL δεν λύνεις το πρόβλημα. Το βασικό πρόβλημα είναι η μετάδοση, δηλαδή πώς θα φύγεις και θα συνδεθείς στο δίκτυο κορμού δίνοντας αρκετό φάσμα στους συνδρομητές. Και για να το κάνεις αυτό απαιτείται η οπτική ίνα να φθάσει σε κάθε χωρίο. Εκεί είναι το μεγάλο κόστος της επένδυσης. Τώρα, το να δίνεις ευρυζωνικότητα με λίγα MBps (2 ή 4) στον κορμό για το σύνολο των συνδρομητών, όπως κάνουν οι επιδοτούμενοι εναλλακτικοί, είναι κοροϊδία. Μεγαλύτερη κοροϊδία στην κοινωνία της πληροφορίας είναι ότι πήραν την επιδότηση του μέτρου 4.2 και στήσανε τις καμπίνες τους δίπλα στα κτίρια του ΟΤΕ, μισθώνοντας από αυτό φάσμα. Αντί λοιπόν να πάνε κάπου, που δεν είχε τίποτα, πήγανε σε θέσεις που ήδη υπήρχε DSL από τον ΟΤΕ και τον ανταγωνίζονται επιδοτούμενοι.


Μεγάλες αλήθειες ξεστόμισες πρωί πρωί βρε Γιώργο  :One thumb up:

----------


## MNP-10

> Με το να βάλεις ένα DSLAM στο κέντρο του χωριού και να χρησιμοποιήσεις τον χαλκό για να δώσεις υπηρεσίες ADSL δεν λύνεις το πρόβλημα. Το βασικό πρόβλημα είναι η μετάδοση, δηλαδή πώς θα φύγεις και θα συνδεθείς στο δίκτυο κορμού δίνοντας αρκετό φάσμα στους συνδρομητές. Και για να το κάνεις αυτό απαιτείται η οπτική ίνα να φθάσει σε κάθε χωρίο. Εκεί είναι το μεγάλο κόστος της επένδυσης.


Ετσι ειναι, αλλα το κοστος του backhauling γενικα δεν ειναι τοσο μεγαλο - ποσο μαλλον οταν αποσβαινεται απο το πελατολογιο του ΟΤΕ (μεγαλο marketshare). 

Απ'οσο θυμαμαι παντως, ο ΟΤΕ εχει σαν γενικοτερο στοχο την αναβαθμιση ολου του δικτου του σε IP / MPLS, και φανταζομαι με αρκετο bandwidth στον κορμο του. Δε θυμαμαι το ακριβες χρονοδιαγραμμα.. (2010? 11? 12?) Οποτε με ενα σμπαρο, δυο τριγωνια (αναβαθμιση δικτυου + καλυψη με ADSL / VDSL  :Wink: ).

----------


## ubuntubu

> Ετσι ειναι, αλλα το κοστος του backhauling γενικα δεν ειναι τοσο μεγαλο - ποσο μαλλον οταν αποσβαινεται απο το πελατολογιο του ΟΤΕ (μεγαλο marketshare).


Με το ποσοστό του να έχει πέσει στο 50% της αγοράς αυτό πλέον μάλλον δεν ισχύει.
Ή καλύτερα ισχύει εξίσου και για τους άλλους .
Η κατάκτηση μεγάλου μεριδίου της αγοράς απο τους εναλλακτικούς,τους *απαλλάσσει* αυτόματα και απο το ρόλο του φτωχού συγγενή των τηλεπικοινωνιών.
Το κατα πόσο βέβαια θέλουν ή μπορούν να παίξουν τον ρόλο του πρωταγωνιστή ,είναι άλλο θέμα.

----------


## MNP-10

> Με το ποσοστό του να έχει πέσει στο 50% της αγοράς αυτό πλέον μάλλον δεν ισχύει.


Ισχυει και παραισχυει γιατι ο ΟΤΕ εχει και τεραστια πελατειακη βαση σε τηλεφωνια. Ενα εκσυγχρονισμενο backbone εξυπηρετει τα παντα. Και φυσικα το κοστος δεν προσμετραται με "κανει 100 εκ ευρω" (one-off). Αυτο κανονικα απλωνεται ως αποσβεση σε οριζοντα ωφελιμης ζωης - δε μπορει να θεωρεις κοστος αποσβεσης επενδυσεων τη μια χρονια. Το ιδιο ισχυει απο εθελουσιες μεχρι την αγορα καλωδιων. Βεβαια οι μετοχοι παντα πιεζουν για βραχυπροθεσμες αποσβεσεις, μη-εχοντας υπομονη για μακροπροθεσμα οφελη  :Whistle:

----------


## ubuntubu

Η πραγματικότητα ξεπέρασε και τους πιο απαισιόδοξους στον ΟΤΕ.
Υπολόγιζαν σε 560.000 τις LLU ,αλλά ήδη ξεπέρασαν τις 800.000



http://www.ote.gr/investor/greek/pdf...Plan_Greek.pdf

Απο εδώ και πέρα κατενάτσιο (να κρατήσουμε το σκόρ) και μερικές ξαφνικές αντεπιθέσεις (VDSL-IPTV)

----------


## george94

> Ενα εκσυγχρονισμενο backbone εξυπηρετει τα παντα. Και φυσικα το κοστος δεν προσμετραται με "κανει 100 εκ ευρω" (one-off). Αυτο κανονικα απλωνεται ως αποσβεση σε οριζοντα ωφελιμης ζωης - δε μπορει να θεωρεις κοστος αποσβεσης επενδυσεων τη μια χρονια.


Θεωρώ ότι κάποιοι ίσως δεν κατάλαβαν. Το "εκσυγχρονισμένο" δίκτυο κορμού αφορά μόνο τα μεγάλα αστικά κέντρα. Πάρε για παράδειγμα ένα χωριό 500 κατοίκων κάπου στην Ήπειρο, που απέχει 7 km από το πλησιέστερο κέντρο του ΟΤΕ, όπου φτάνει οπτική ίνα, και εξυπηρετείται με χαλκό ή ασυρματικά. Η επένδυση για να σκάψεις και να βάλεις οπτική ίνα μέχρι το χωριό είναι 70.000 Ευρώ και άλλα 5.000 το DSLAM. Σύνολο 77.000. Άντε από αυτούς να ζητήσουν ADSL οι 50 (και πολλοί είναι). Αν το καθαρό σου κέρδος είναι 5 Ευρώ/μήνα τότε θα κάνεις απόσβεση σε 25 χρόνια, όταν θα έχει γίνει και το FTTH του Χατζιδάκη.

----------


## makisathanos

> Θεωρώ ότι κάποιοι ίσως δεν κατάλαβαν. Το "εκσυγχρονισμένο" δίκτυο κορμού αφορά μόνο τα μεγάλα αστικά κέντρα. Πάρε για παράδειγμα ένα χωριό 500 κατοίκων κάπου στην Ήπειρο, που απέχει 7 km από το πλησιέστερο κέντρο του ΟΤΕ, όπου φτάνει οπτική ίνα, και εξυπηρετείται με χαλκό ή ασυρματικά. Η επένδυση για να σκάψεις και να βάλεις οπτική ίνα μέχρι το χωριό είναι 70.000 Ευρώ και άλλα 5.000 το DSLAM. Σύνολο 77.000. Άντε από αυτούς να ζητήσουν ADSL οι 50 (και πολλοί είναι). Αν το καθαρό σου κέρδος είναι 5 Ευρώ/μήνα τότε θα κάνεις απόσβεση σε 25 χρόνια, όταν θα έχει γίνει και το FTTH του Χατζιδάκη.


φαντάζομαι ότι τα νούμερα που αναφέρεις έχουν κοστολογηθεί από κάποιον.

----------


## ThReSh

70000+5000+?=77000!

----------


## george94

> 70000+5000+?=77000!


?= 2k για στο switch στο οποίο θα πέσει το DSLAM προκειμένου να συνδεθεί στο δίκτυο κορμού.

----------


## konenas

+2000 εργατικά
+100000 μίζες
= 500000 χοντρά - χοντρά  :Whistle: 

Καλά, τώρα μην φωνάζετε ... η αλήθεια είναι πως δεν είναι _κοστολογικά_ συμφέρον. Δηλαδή είναι _κοστοβόρο_  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . 
Αλλά σκεφτείτε πόσα θέλουν για VDSL στην ίδια περιοχή και αφαιρέστε.  :Thinking:

----------


## Jazzer

Καλά τι συζητάμε τώρα ; Δεν έχετε ακόμα καταλάβει ότι η κοινωνική πολιτική του ΟΤΕ έχει τελειώσει εδώ και κάποια χρόνια ; 
Πλέον λειτουργεί με γνώμονα το κέρδος και τις οικονομίες κλίμακος, όπως αρμόζει δηλαδή σε μια Α.Ε.
Για το λόγο αυτό, τόσο το adsl2+ όσο και βραχυπρόθεσμα το VDSL, διατίθενται μόνο όπου υπάρχει προοπτική κέρδους / απόσβεση επένδυσης.  :Wink:

----------


## emeliss

> Καλά τι συζητάμε τώρα ; Δεν έχετε ακόμα καταλάβει ότι η κοινωνική πολιτική του ΟΤΕ έχει τελειώσει εδώ και κάποια χρόνια ; 
> Πλέον λειτουργεί με γνώμονα το κέρδος και τις οικονομίες κλίμακος, όπως αρμόζει δηλαδή σε μια Α.Ε.
> Για το λόγο αυτό, τόσο το adsl2+ όσο και βραχυπρόθεσμα το VDSL, διατίθενται μόνο όπου υπάρχει προοπτική κέρδους / απόσβεση επένδυσης.


Ευτυχώς ή δυστυχώς (ανάλογα την περίπτωση και την οπτική γωνία) όσο μεγαλύτερη είναι η μάζα τόσο μεγαλύτερη είναι η αδράνεια.

----------


## stef2

> Ευτυχώς ή δυστυχώς (ανάλογα την περίπτωση και την οπτική γωνία) όσο μεγαλύτερη είναι η μάζα τόσο μεγαλύτερη είναι η αδράνεια.


άψογο !
 :One thumb up:

----------


## maik

> Αλλά ας μην ξεφεύγουμε από το θέμα- μίνι διαμάχη σας. Εμένα η άποψη μου είναι ότι ο maik49 είναι πολύ αισιόδοξος - έχει την εντύπωση κάπως ότι ο ΟΤΕ θα μαμήσει και θα δείρει με το VDSL, χωρίς να έχει λάβει υπ όψη του το κόστος (και κυρίως) το ρυθμιστή. Και η DT στη Γερμανία με το ρυθμιστή ήταν/είναι/θα είναι στα μαχαίρια.
> 
> Βέβαια, υπάρχει και το άλλο - ελληνικότατο  - σενάριο για το ρυθμιστή: Λήγει η θητεία του Αλεξανδρίδη, 3 μέρες πριν γίνει αυτό, παραιτείται "για προσωπικούς λόγους" ο Βουρλούμης, και αναλαμβάνει (να σταματήσει ότι κινείται μέσα και γύρω από) την ΕΕΤΤ.  - Ή διορίζουν το Μανασή εκεί ας πούμε.
> 
> Ε...Αν γίνει αυτό τότε θα αναθεωρήσω τις απόψεις μου, και θα στείλω και στο Μέγαρο ΟΤΕ ένα κουτάκι durex να μην τους λείψουν, να έχουν για το αχαλίνωτο σεξ!


Το θεμα δεν ειναι ποιος θα"" ....και θα δειρει". Ουτε ειναι θεμα γοητρου στην τελικη.
Τεχνικα και οικονομικα γινεται ευκολα. Τεχνογνοσια και χρημα υπαρχουν , οπως και θεληση. Αυτη την στιγμη η διασυνδεση με ινα καλυπτει ενα πολυ μα παρα πολυ μεγαλο μερος της χωρας.  Ειναι σχετικα ευκολο να επεκταθει και να φτασει στην "γειτονια". 
Οσο για τον ρυθμιστη να πω οτι η υπαρχει η πειρα της Γερμανιας :Razz:  Δεν θα περασουν ευκολα οι αποψεις του καθηγητη.

----------


## Jazzer

> Ευτυχώς ή δυστυχώς (ανάλογα την περίπτωση και την οπτική γωνία) όσο μεγαλύτερη είναι η μάζα τόσο μεγαλύτερη είναι η αδράνεια.


Mάζα = πελάτες και αδράνεια = εναλλακτικοί πάροχοι στην περίπτωση VDSL ;  :Razz:

----------


## makisathanos

> Ευτυχώς ή δυστυχώς (ανάλογα την περίπτωση και την οπτική γωνία) όσο μεγαλύτερη είναι η μάζα τόσο μεγαλύτερη είναι η αδράνεια.




Off Topic


		Νεύτωνα ζεις, εσύ μας οδηγείς !!!  :One thumb up:

----------


## cmos

> Δε χρειαζεται να ειναι μιζες απο πισω. Το VDSL ειναι ενας "αναπνευστηρας" ο οποιος επεκτεινει την ωφελιμη ζωη του δικτυου χαλκου.
> 
> Επιχειρηματικα βγαζει αρκετο νοημα για τον ΟΤΕ αφου εχει ενα δικτυο το οποιο αφενος καθυστερει την "αναγκη" για FTTH (αρα θα εχει μονοπωλιο στις υποδομες για μεγαλυτερο διαστημα), αφαιτερου θα ειναι σε θεση να ανταγωνιστει στο low-end της αγορας ακομα και το FTTH οταν αυτο ερθει (βασικα το υποσκαπτει και σε επιπεδο βιωσιμοτητας, λοοολ). Αρα γιατι οχι? Ο μονος λογος ηταν αυτος που αναφερετο συχνα και ηταν "βλακας ειναι ο ΟΤΕ να φτιαξει VDSL και να το ανοιξει στους εναλλακτικους?". Και καθε φορα απαντουσα οτι ακομα και αυτου του γεγονοτος συμπεριλαμβανομενου, τον ΟΤΕ τον συνεφερε πολλαπλως μια τετοια κινηση αφου 
> 
> - ο ΟΤΕ ποτε δε χανει στο wholesale market - ολες οι τιμες που οριζονται απ'το Ρυθμιστη υπερκαλυπτουν παντοτε τα εξοδα του ΟΤΕ και βγαινει και "hefty profit" - αρα ακομα και ως αυτονομο αρνητικο ποτε δεν ειναι αποτρεπτικο.
> - ο ΟΤΕ αυξανει την ανταγωνιστικοτητα του εναντι των εναλλακτικων, στο broadband market με υπερτερα προϊοντα
> - ο ΟΤΕ μπορει να χτυπησει και το content market ωστε να παει για επιπλεον revenue stream. Δλδ να γινει "τηλεοραση" αντι για αναμεταδοτης των υφισταμενων καναλιων. Ο ΟΤΕ εχει τοσο χρημα που ανετα αγοραζει ολο το καλο tv content (ειτε σπορ, ειτε σειρες, ειτε οτιδηποτε) και στη συνεχεια μπορει να παρεχει ειτε με IPTV, ειτε με Sat. Για IPTV φυσικα θα χρειαστει VDSL και πανω για να παιξει καλα...
> - ακομα και αν οι εναλλακτικοι θελουν να δωσουν VDSL, θα αναγκαστουν να κατεβουν το ladder of investment (!).. δλδ απο κει που εχουν φτιαξει ιδιοκτητες υποδομες για ADSL κτλ, ο ΟΤΕ τους αδειαζει και τους λεει αντε παλι να γινετε μεταπωλητες bitstream σε στυλ μονοπολης (back to square 1).. ειναι κινηση ματ αφου τραβαει το χαλι κατω απ'τα ποδια τους. Και ενω οι εναλλακτικοι δεν ειχαν ιδιαιτερο λογο τοσο καιρο να θελουν το FTTH (γιατι και το FTTH θα απαξιωνε τις επενδυσεις τους στο ADSL μεχρι ενα βαθμο), τωρα με το VDSL θα εχουν καθε λογο να το θελουν.


μ αρέσει ο τρόπος που σκέφτεσαι  :Wink:

----------


## ubuntubu

FTTH , ο νέος εχθρός του ΟΤΕ , σύμφωνα με τους εκπροσώπους των εργαζομένων. :Laughing: 



> 14 Ιουλίου 2009
> 
> Συνάντηση της ΟΜΕ-ΟΤΕ με τον Γεν.Γραμματέα του Υπουργείου Μεταφορών-Επικοινωνιών                                                                    Σε συνάντηση που είχε στις 13-7-09, με το Γενικό Γραμματέα Επικοινωνιών του Υπουργείου Μεταφορών Επικοινωνιών, αντιπροσωπεία της ΟΜΕ – ΟΤΕ με επικεφαλής τον Πρόεδρό της, μετέφερε την κατηγορηματική της άρνηση στην περαιτέρω πώληση μετοχών του ΟΤΕ, την έντονη αντίθεσή της για τα ανταλλάγματα που έχει ζητήσει η D.T. και που δεν είναι άλλα από μείωση θέσεων εργασίας και απορρύθμιση εργασιακών σχέσεων, την ανησυχία της για τη δράση και λειτουργία της ΕΕΤΤ και τέλος τους προβληματισμούς της για το προγραμματιζόμενο με ΣΔΙΤ έργο “Fiber to the home”.
> 
> *Για όλα τα παραπάνω, ο Γενικός Γραμματέας είπε ότι το Υπουργείο Μεταφορών δεν έχει καμία αρμοδιότητα εκτός από το* *Fiber to the home,” το οποίο το χαρακτήρισε έργο τηλεπικοινωνιακής ανασυγκρότησης, αφαιρώντας όμως, το ότι όλη η ύπαιθρος χώρα καταδικάζεται να μη δει ποτέ τις ευρυζωνικές υπηρεσίες, αφού το έργο αφορά μόνο τις πρωτεύουσες των νομών και ότι δρομολογείται σιγά - σιγά η αρχή του τέλους για τον ΟΤΕ.*
> 
>  Εμείς θεωρούμε, ότι η ηγεσία του Υπουργείου Μεταφορών δεν είναι άμοιρη ευθυνών στις πολιτικές που ακολουθούνται και σε ότι αφορά τη συλλογική κυβερνητική ευθύνη αλλά και σε ότι αφορά την ευθύνη που απορρέει από την εποπτεία που ασκεί το Υπουργείο αυτό στον ΟΤΕ.
> 
> 
> ...


Δελτίο τύπου ΟΜΕ-ΟΤΕ

----------


## stud1118

> ?= 2k για στο switch στο οποίο θα πέσει το DSLAM προκειμένου να συνδεθεί στο δίκτυο κορμού.


με 2000 παίρνεις ένα L2 switch που ούτε ... STP δεν παίζει. 

Το κόστος είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερο... σε κάθε outdoor καμπίνα mini DSLAM (που όντως θα κάνει 5000-10000 ευρώ ανάλογα με το πόσες κάρτες VDSL2 και splitters θα βαλεις) και σίγουρα θέλει δυνατότερo switch ή / και WDM εξοπλισμό για το οπτικό δίκτυο και μετά όσα είναι για το σκάψιμο. 
Τέτοια ποσά είναι τρελά για την επαρχεία αν δεν επιδοτούνται, όμως για τις πόλεις είναι μια χαρά για τους πελάτες που καλύπτει. Σκέψου επίσης ότι αν έχεις φέρει την ίνα μέχρι το καφάο... τότε υπάρχουν λίγοι αλλά ενδεχομένως καλοί πελάτες για τους οποίους συμφέρει να σκάψεις λίγο ακόμη και να τους πιάσεις με ίνα παρά να βάλεις DSLAM+VDSL2 (αρκεί το σκάψιμο να κοστίζει λιγότερο από το DSLAM+VDSL2).
Οι ΑΤΤΙΚΕΣ σκάβουν και σου φέρνουν ίνα όπου τους πεις και αν τυγχαίνει και έχουν ήδη ίνα σε απόσταση <2000m από το χώρο σου , σου κάνουν και καλή τιμή !

----------


## lamargosx

να δω οπτική ίνα στο σπίτι μου και να μην το πιστεύω...

----------


## zoug100

παιδες επειδη δεν κατεχω και πολλα να ρωτησω κατι.στο VDSL τι ταχυτητες download και upload θα εχουμε?

----------


## frenty

> παιδες επειδη δεν κατεχω και πολλα να ρωτησω κατι.στο VDSL τι ταχυτητες download και upload θα εχουμε?


Ψάξε λίγο μέσα σε αυτό το νήμα και θα το βρεις.


*Spoiler:*






*Spoiler:*






*Spoiler:*






*Spoiler:*






*Spoiler:*






*Spoiler:*






*Spoiler:*






*Spoiler:*





VDSL2 deteriorates quickly from a theoretical maximum of 250 Mbit/s at 'source' to 100 Mbit/s at 0.5 km (1640 ft) and 50 Mbit/s at 1 km (3280 ft), but degrades at a much slower rate from there, and still outperforms VDSL. Starting from 1.6 km (1 mile) its performance is equal to ADSL2+.

----------


## zoug100

σου εκανε κοπο να το πεις.

----------


## frenty

Σου έκανε κόπο να το ψάξεις :Wink:  :Whistle: 

Επειδή ανέμενα την συγκεκριμένη απάντησή σου :Wink: , για ξανακοίτα την προηγούμενη καταχώρησή μου.

----------


## emeliss

> FTTH , ο νέος εχθρός του ΟΤΕ , σύμφωνα με τους εκπροσώπους των εργαζομένων.
> Δελτίο τύπου ΟΜΕ-ΟΤΕ


Αυθαίρετο και αβάσιμο συμπέρασμα. Η ανακοίνωση εκφράζει ανησυχίες για την ανάπτυξη της υπαίθρου και τον ρόλο που θα παίξει ο οργανισμός, άρα για το μέλλον της εταιρίας και των εργαζομένων. Τι πιο υγιές.

Άλλα είναι τα προβλήματα...

----------


## MNP-10

"και τέλος τους προβληματισμούς της για το προγραμματιζόμενο με ΣΔΙΤ έργο “Fiber to the home”."

 :Thinking:

----------


## emeliss

> "και τέλος τους προβληματισμούς της για το προγραμματιζόμενο με ΣΔΙΤ έργο “Fiber to the home”."


Να ξαναγράψω το καταλαβαίνω εγώ. Ενδιαφέρονται και ανησυχούν για τον ρόλο που θα παίξει ο οργανισμός, άρα για το μέλλον της εταιρίας και των εργαζομένων.

Εσύ καταλαβαίνεις κάτι άλλο ή έχεις ενστάσεις σε αυτό που γράφω;

----------


## MNP-10

Ειναι πολυ αοριστο το "προβληματισμους" για να το ερμηνευσω.. εξ'ου και το =>  :Thinking:

----------


## emeliss

Έχει όμως δύο πολύ συγκεκριμένες τοποθετήσεις στην συνέχεια. Μία για την περιφέρεια και μία για το μέλλον του οργανισμού.

----------


## MNP-10

Χωρις εποικοδομητικη αντιπροταση η αρνητικη κριτικη ειναι εξοχως αντιπαραγωγικη.

----------


## emeliss

> Χωρις εποικοδομητικη αντιπροταση η αρνητικη κριτικη ειναι εξοχως αντιπαραγωγικη.


Δεν ήμουν εκεί για να ξέρω ακριβώς τι είπαν. Μπορείς να ρωτήσεις ακριβώς τι ελέχθη τις δύο πλευρές. Κάποια ίσως σου απαντήσει.

----------


## konenas

> "και τέλος τους προβληματισμούς της για το προγραμματιζόμενο με ΣΔΙΤ έργο “Fiber to the home”."


σορυ δεν το έπιασα ...  Edit: [ α! είχε και άλλη σελίδα ... ]

----------


## ubuntubu

> Αυθαίρετο και αβάσιμο συμπέρασμα. Η ανακοίνωση εκφράζει ανησυχίες για την ανάπτυξη της υπαίθρου και τον ρόλο που θα παίξει ο οργανισμός, άρα για το μέλλον της εταιρίας και των εργαζομένων. Τι πιο υγιές.
> 
> Άλλα είναι τα προβλήματα...





> Δελτίο Τύπου: ΟΜΕ-ΟΤΕ...δρομολογείται σιγά - σιγά η αρχή του τέλους για τον ΟΤΕ.


Στην κινδυνολογία είναι μανούλες . :Thumb down: 
Η ανασφάλεια της πελατείας έτσι είναι εξασφαλισμένη το ίδιο και ο αποπροσανατολισμός της .

Όσο για προτάσεις ,θα πρέπει πρώτα να αποκτήσουν επαφή με την πραγματικότητα ,ξεκινώντας ίσως απο το αντικείμενο της εργασίας τους.

Για τον μεγάλο εχθρό εδώ και χρόνια,που είναι η τεχνοφοβία του γηρασμένου προσωπικού ,σε μια επιχείρηση που δρά και αναπτύσσεται στην αιχμή της τεχνολογίας ,κουβέντα .
" Άντε τώρα στα 50 να μαθαίνεις γι'αυτά τα πως τα λένε (FTTH,VDSL,IPTV)
Τι το θέλουν το ιντερνέτ,τσόντες να κατεβάζουν ;
Μάθαμε να βάζουμε το εμεσνί στο αζντιέν ,φτάνει.
Αργεί κι'αυτή η εθελουσία που μας λένε τόσα χρόνια. :Evil:  "

----------


## emeliss

> Άντε τώρα στα 50 να μαθαίνεις γι'αυτά τα πως τα λένε (FTTH,VDSL,IPTV)


Αν ψάξεις θα βρεις πολλά να τους προσάψεις. Όχι όμως αυτά.

Όπως όλα, έτσι και το vdsl δεν θα δουλέψει με την βοήθεια ενός μαγικού ραβδιού.

----------


## george94

> παιδες επειδη δεν κατεχω και πολλα να ρωτησω κατι.στο VDSL τι ταχυτητες download και upload θα εχουμε?


Εφόσον η μέγιστη απόσταση καφάο+DSLAM με συνδρομητή είναι μικρότερη από 500m (ισχύει για τα αστικά κέντρα) το VDSL2 δίνει ταχύτητα για >50 Mb/s down και >20 Mb/s up. Το πακέτο που θα δώσει μάλλον ο ΟΤΕ θα είναι 50/10 ή 50/15. Εδώ βέβαια δεν είναι up to 50 αλλά σχεδόν 50.

----------


## frenty

> Εφόσον η μέγιστη απόσταση καφάο+DSLAM με συνδρομητή είναι μικρότερη από 500m (ισχύει για τα αστικά κέντρα) το VDSL2 δίνει ταχύτητα για >50 Mb/s down και >20 Mb/s up. Το πακέτο που θα δώσει μάλλον ο ΟΤΕ θα είναι 50/10 ή 50/15. Εδώ βέβαια δεν είναι up to 50 αλλά σχεδόν 50.


Αν δεν δώσει έως 100 ή παραπάνω (π.χ. έως 200) θα παραπονούνται οι πλησιέστεροι ότι αφού είναι πιο κοντά στο καφάο γιατί να μην το εκμεταλεύονται και να πιάνουν περισσότερα αφού η συγκεκριμένη τεχνολογία το επιτρέπει.

----------


## george94

> Αν δεν δώσει έως 100 ή παραπάνω (π.χ. έως 200) θα παραπονούνται οι πλησιέστεροι ότι αφού είναι πιο κοντά στο καφάο γιατί να μην το εκμεταλεύονται και να πιάνουν περισσότερα αφού η συγκεκριμένη τεχνολογία το επιτρέπει.


Δεν νομίζω ότι το 100Mb/s είναι ρεαλιστικό με το προφίλ 17α, αν είναι να δοθεί η υπηρεσία από καμπίνες/καφάο. Ίσως με το προφίλ 30α, αλλά για FTTB σε κτίρια μελλοντικά. 
Με δεδομένη την κατάσταση του δικτύου, το 50/15, με σχεδόν εγγυημένες ταχύτητες είναι περισσότερο πιθανό σαν διαθέσιμο πακέτο για VDSL2 από τα καφάο. 
Εξάλλου δεν φαίνεται ο οικιακός χρήστης να χρειάζεται περισσότερο τα επόμενα 10 χρόνια.

----------


## MNP-10

> Εξάλλου δεν φαίνεται ο οικιακός χρήστης να χρειάζεται περισσότερο τα επόμενα 10 χρόνια.


1999 = 28-64 kbps
2009 = 2-24 mbps
2019 = >1 Gbps (extrapolation)

----------


## george94

> 1999 = 28-64 kbps
> 2009 = 2-24 mbps
> 2019 = >1 Gbps (extrapolation)


Θα μπορούσες να μου απαριθμήσεις τις υπηρεσίες για οικιακούς χρήστες που απαιτούν σήμερα ταχύτητες πρόσβασης 24 Mb/s και να φανταστείς τις υπηρεσίες που θα απαιτούν 1Gb/s το 2019;

----------


## MNP-10

Κανονικα και σημερα υπαρχουν υπηρεσιες οι οποιες δε μπορουν να δωθουν στον οικιακο χρηστη εξ'αιτιας της ελλειψης bandwidth. Πχ υψηλης ποιοτητας HD streams (οχι συμπιεσμενα σε βαθμο σοβαρης απωλειας ποιοτητας - τετοια εχει και το youtube στα ~2 mbps αλλα χανουν τοσο που δεν αξιζουν) τα οποια μπορει να φθασουν ακομα και τα 100 Mbps συνοδευομενα απο υψηλης ποιοτητας πολυκαναλο ηχο.

Μεχρι το 2019, το 1080p θα ειναι obsolete απο ακομα υψηλοτερες αναλυσεις οπως τα υπερ-HD formats τα οποια υπαρχουν ηδη σε πειραματικο σταδιο εδω και 6 χρονια... ομως επειδη το throughput που απαιτειται ειναι αντιρεαλιστικο με τα σημερινα δεδομενα, τετοιες τεχνολογιες μπαινουν προς το παρον στο ψυγειο. Και απ'οσο θυμαμαι υπηρχε ειδηση για τεχνολογιες ακομα παραπερα με >10.000 Χ 10.000 pixel οι οποιες και αυτες ειναι προς το παρον ανεφικτες λογω της αδυναμιας των δικτυων να κουβαλησουν τοσα δεδομενα.

----------


## george94

> Κανονικα και σημερα υπαρχουν υπηρεσιες οι οποιες δε μπορουν να δωθουν στον οικιακο χρηστη εξ'αιτιας της ελλειψης bandwidth. Πχ υψηλης ποιοτητας HD streams (οχι συμπιεσμενα σε βαθμο σοβαρης απωλειας ποιοτητας - τετοια εχει και το youtube στα ~2 mbps αλλα χανουν τοσο που δεν αξιζουν) τα οποια μπορει να φθασουν ακομα και τα 100 Mbps συνοδευομενα απο υψηλης ποιοτητας πολυκαναλο ηχο.
> 
> Μεχρι το 2019, το 1080p θα ειναι obsolete απο ακομα υψηλοτερες αναλυσεις οπως τα υπερ-HD formats τα οποια υπαρχουν ηδη σε πειραματικο σταδιο εδω και 6 χρονια... ομως επειδη το throughput που απαιτειται ειναι αντιρεαλιστικο με τα σημερινα δεδομενα, τετοιες τεχνολογιες μπαινουν προς το παρον στο ψυγειο. Και απ'οσο θυμαμαι υπηρχε ειδηση για τεχνολογιες ακομα παραπερα με >10.000 Χ 10.000 pixel οι οποιες και αυτες ειναι προς το παρον ανεφικτες λογω της αδυναμιας των δικτυων να κουβαλησουν τοσα δεδομενα.


Δηλαδή όλα αυτά για να βλέπουμε ταινίες, ίσως και 3D-TV με εκπληκτική ανάλυση εικόνας. Σε πιθανότατα πανάκριβους δέκτες, που δεν υπάρχουν ακόμη, και που όταν βγουν θα μπορούν να τις αγοράσουν λίγοι. 
Αξίζει τον κόπο; Πιστεύεις ότι θα οδηγήσει σε ανάπτυξη; 
Και μην ξεχνάς και τις απαιτήσεις στο δίκτυο κορμού. Αν κάθε οικιακός χρήστης διαθέτει πρόσβαση 100Mb/s στο δίκτυο internet, υπολόγισε τις απαιτήσεις στο δίκτυο κορμού και στην διεθνή κίνηση.

----------


## sdikr

> 1999 = 28-64 kbps
> 2009 = 2-24 mbps
> 2019 = >1 Gbps (extrapolation)



ακόμα θυμάμαι την επόχη  που πήρα  το πρώτο μου   14.400bps  modem,   τι  χαρά,  τι ταχύτητα!!

βέβαια τότε  είχαμε μόνο  απλές  bps,    χωρίς γραφίκα  (που να τα βρούμε με cga  και ega, Κλπ)

μετά ήρθε  το  gopher,  μετά  το  www,  (και φυσικά τα email),   κάποια  στιγμή και το Youtube.

κάποια στιγμή τα  10mbit,  ήταν  για το τοπικό δικτύο,  μετά  τα 100Mbps,  μετά  ήρθαν  τα  1000mbps,  βάλαν  και Jumbo,    τώρα  το  high  είναι τα  10Gbps

αλλά  δεν ξέρω τι θα είναι το μέλον,   σήμερα όμως  τα  50mbps  είναι όχι απλά υπεραρκετά  αλλά  too much   (δεν υπάρχει  περιεχόμενο) 


το  HD  ζητάει  μόνο    8 με  12mbit
τα  100  που τα βρήκες; (βασικά μετά θα έχουμε πρόβλημα του μέσου αποθήκευσής )

----------


## MNP-10

> το  HD  ζητάει  μόνο    8 με  12mbit
> τα  100  που τα βρήκες; (βασικά μετά θα έχουμε πρόβλημα του μέσου αποθήκευσής)


Και 1 mbps μπορει να γινει το HD stream. Το θεμα ειναι ποσο το συμπιεζεις  :Wink: 

........Auto merged post: MNP-10 πρόσθεσε 26 λεπτά και 1 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Δηλαδή όλα αυτά για να βλέπουμε ταινίες, ίσως και 3D-TV με εκπληκτική ανάλυση εικόνας. Σε πιθανότατα πανάκριβους δέκτες, που δεν υπάρχουν ακόμη, και που όταν βγουν θα μπορούν να τις αγοράσουν λίγοι. 
> Αξίζει τον κόπο; Πιστεύεις ότι θα οδηγήσει σε ανάπτυξη;


Ναι, αναδρομικα θα δικαιωθει η προσεγγιση σε βαθμο μαλιστα που θα αναρωτιομαστε πως ζουσαμε τοσα χρονια με τα low-quality format.. 

Αλλα δεν ειναι η μονη χρηση το τηλεοπτικο περιεχομενο (το οποιο θα ειναι διαφορετικο σε σχεση με σημερα αφου θα υποκεινται περισσοτερο στο τι θελει ο χρηστης παρα το τι θελουν να του "σπρωξουν" οι καναλαρχες / content producers).

Το cloud computing, δλδ η ταση να γινονται ολα μεσω διαδικτυου και τα data να αποθηκευονται / οι εφαρμογες να τρεχουν σε computer meshes, ειναι ηδη μπροστα απ'τις δυνατοτητες των υφισταμενων δικτυων και σε επιπεδο backbone και σε επιπεδο user access. Πχ εγω μπορει να θελω να μην εχω τα δεδομενα μου σε 1 pc, αλλα σε 100 - να ειναι κοινοχρηστα μεταξυ του pc της δουλειας μου, του κινητου μου, του pc του σπιτιου κτλ. Οποτε αποθηκευω τα data μου στο "cloud" και μετα τα χρησιμοποιω απ'οπου και αν βρισκομαι. Η διαφορα ειναι οτι ο σκληρος μου δισκος τα διαβαζει με 110 mbyte / sec και απ'το Internet τα διαβαζω με 210 kbyte / sec (αντε 2.3 mbyte /sec στις 24αρες και 6 mbyte / sec στις 50αρες). Και παλι αργο ειναι για αρκετες χρησεις. Επειτα, αυτο με τις εφαρμογες. Σημερα το καθε workstation pc καθεται κανει μονο του τα graphic calculations για ενα game πχ. Υπαρχουν εταιρειες που θελουν να φτιαξουν cross-platform games. Να κανουν την πλατφορμα ή το PC ή ακομα και το κινητο κατι φθηνο και ενδιαμεσο (thin client) το οποιο δεν πρεπει αναγκαστικα να εχει τις super-duper υπολογιστικες δυνατοτες. Θα ειναι απλα ο ενδιαμεσος μεταξυ του server και του χρηστη. Ο server μπορει ακομα και να "streamαρει" (!) το παιχνιδι ή την εφαρμογη προς τον χρηστη, αντι το pc του χρηστη να rendarei ή να υπολογιζει επιτοπου. Το λεγομενο cloud computing δλδ αλλα για cpu/gpu intensive applications. Αλλα για να streamαρεις ενα παιχνιδι πχ σε 1280 χ 1024 χ 16 εκ. χρωματα Χ 50 frames το δευτερολεπτο, θες τρελο bandwidth που απλα δεν υπαρχει αυτη τη στιγμη - και ετσι οι εφαρμογες περιοριζονται απ'τις δυνατοτητες των δικτυων. Οταν τα δικτυα ανεβασουν ταχυτητες, περισσοτερες εφαρμογες θα τα εκμεταλλευτουν. 




> Και μην ξεχνάς και τις απαιτήσεις στο δίκτυο κορμού. Αν κάθε οικιακός χρήστης διαθέτει πρόσβαση 100Mb/s στο δίκτυο internet, υπολόγισε τις απαιτήσεις στο δίκτυο κορμού και στην διεθνή κίνηση.


Ε ενταξει, ινες ειναι, το μονο που αλλαζει ειναι ο τερματικος εξοπλισμος βασικα. Απο 155 mbps-10gbps μπορει στο μελλον να βλεπουμε μερικα tbps με το ιδιο ακριβως μεσο στο δικτυο κορμου αλλα διαφορετικο εξοπλισμο στα ακρα. Οι επεξεργαστες που διαχειριζονται τη κινηση θα πρεπει να κανουν λιγο catch-up γιατι η επεξεργαστικη ισχυς ανεβαινει με μικροτερη προοδο σε σχεση με την αυξηση του bandwidth.

----------


## makisathanos

και πόσα από τα παραπάνω μπορεί να διακρίνει το μάτι (σε κινούμενη εικόνα) ή να ακούσουν τα αυτιά μας πια;

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> το HD ζητάει μόνο 8 με 12mbit
> τα 100 που τα βρήκες; (βασικά μετά θα έχουμε πρόβλημα του μέσου αποθήκευσής )


Στο streaming απ το pc στο PS3 χτυπάει 300ρια και 400ρια γενικά..

HD όμως, όχι HD και ποιοτικά VHS.

----------


## MNP-10

Χμμ.. (το υπογραμμισμενο δικο μου)





> http://ec.europa.eu/information_soci...m?item_id=5125
> 
> EL/2009/0934-0935 
> 17 July 2009
> 
> *Telecoms: Commission comments on Greek telecoms regulator's proposal for
> the wholesale access to telecoms infrastructure and broadband services*
> 
> What is this case about?
> ...


(βεβαια αναφερεται σε πιλοτικο, οχι σε εμπορικο).

----------


## konenas

Οι υποδομές φέρνουν την ανάπτυξη.
Αν χρηματοδοτήσεις τις υποδομές θα δεις και ανάπτυξη.
*
Αν χάσουμε και αυτό το τρένο, καλύτερα να φύγουμε από το σταθμό.
*
Οι γερμανοί ενδιαφέρονται μόνο για τη τσέπη τους.

----------


## emeliss

Γιατί, οι ΣΔΙΤ για τι θα ενδιαφέρονται;

----------


## konenas

> Γιατί, οι ΣΔΙΤ για τι θα ενδιαφέρονται;


Οι ΣΔΙΤ γίνονται για την ανάπτυξη. Ένα μέρος τους θα «ενδιαφέρεται» για αυτή.

----------


## emeliss

Καλό το αστείο, αλλά θα βγούμε εκτός και για αυτό θα το αφήσω εδώ.

----------


## fadasma

Μα το λένε ξεκάθαρα, δεν υπάρχουν οι απαραίτητες υποδομές (δίκτυο κορμού ή αλλιώς σύνδεση του ΟΤΕ με το ίντερνετ) για να υποστηρίξει τις οπτικές ίνες.

----------


## Nozomi

> το  HD  ζητάει  μόνο    8 με  12mbit
> τα  100  που τα βρήκες; (βασικά μετά θα έχουμε πρόβλημα του μέσου αποθήκευσής )


Μήπως για HD βιντεο-κλήσεις ?  :Razz: 

Ποτέ δεν κατάλαβα αυτή την μίζερη λογική "μας αρκεί αυτό που μας δίνει ο ΟΤΕ" (κάποτε μας πάσαρε ISDN-υπόψιν).
Επενδύουμε στο μέλλον (οπτικές), γιατί απλούστατα δεν ξέρουμε τι μας επιφυλάσσει.
Όπως πολύ σωστά έγραψες, κάποτε μας φαίνοταν "διαστημικές" οι ταχύτητες των 34 kbps.
Μιας και προσφέρονται τα χρήματα για επένδυση σε οπτικές, κατά την γνώμη μου είναι ΜΕΓΙΣΤΗ κουταμάρα να πάμε σε ένα βελτιωμένο ADSL.

Με την λογική του τι αρκεί στους περισσότερους οικιακούς χρήστες *ούτε το VDSL χρειάζεται*, καθότι με 2Mbps οι περισσότεροι κάνουν την δουλειά τους (σερφάρισμα, κατέβασμα avi αρχείων, Skype, MSN, Yahoo κτλ).

----------


## Sebu

Οι ΣΔΙΤ εχουν και ενα Δ μεσα που κατα κανονα ενδιαφερεται για την αναπτυξη καθως εκπροσωπει τον "λαο"  :Wink: 

Το Δημοσιο δεν λειτουργει με σκοπο τη μεγιστοποιηση του κερδους, αλλα σε θεωρητικη βαση με σκοπο την κοινωνικη ευημερια, αναπτυξη, προοδο, εννομη ταξη κτλ κτλ

----------


## george94

> Μιας και προσφέρονται τα χρήματα για επένδυση σε οπτικές, κατά την γνώμη μου είναι ΜΕΓΙΣΤΗ κουταμάρα να πάμε σε ένα βελτιωμένο ADSL.


Προσφέρονται τα χρήματα; Ποιός τα προσφέρει; Τα 710 εκ από της κρατικής επιχορήγησης θα προέλθουν από τα γεμάτα κρατικά ταμεία ή θα βάλει πάλι καμμιά έκτακτη εισφορά για να τα μαζέψει;
Δεν νομίζω ότι κανένας από τους ενδιαφερόμενους για το έργο FTTH προσφέρει χρήματα. Αντίθετα όλοι ενδιαφέρονται να εισπράξουν - κατασκευαστικές εταιρίες, προμηθευτές εξοπλισμού, μεγαλοσύμβουλοι πανεπιστημιακοί καθηγητές κλπ.
Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν βρίσκεται εύκολα κάποιος να τα ακουμπίσει. Έλπιζαν στον ΟΤΕ, μιας και αυτός έχει ακόμη κέρδη (όλοι οι άλλοι είναι στ κόκκινο). Τώρα όμως που ο ΟΤΕ στρέφεται αλλού, ας αναζητήσουν άλλον υποψήφιο από τους εναλλακτικούς.

----------


## Sebu

Θεωρω οτι εννοει, οτι τα λεφτα θα προερθουν απο κοινοτικα κονδυλια για την κοινωνια της πληροφοριας, την ευρυζωνικοτητα και την ιντερνετικη συγκλιση με την ΕΕ της Ελλαδας.

Σαφως τα χρηματα αυτα απο πλευρας κρατους (χρηματα ΕΕ στην ουσια), μεσω των ΣΔΙΤ (μιας και το κρατος δεν εχει την οικονομικη ανεση να καλυψει το υπολοιπο ποσο αρα θα στραφει στους ιδιωτες) θα αποτελεσουν ενα κινητρο για κατασκευες, αρα απασχοληση προσωπικου, κινηση της οικονομιας κτλ.

Μην ξεχναμε οτι τους ψηλους ρυθμους αναπτυξης που εζησε η χωρα, τους οφειλει εν πολλοις, στα τεχνικα εργα που εγιναν ανα τη χωρα λογω Ολυμπιαδας.

Μπορει καποιοι να εφαγαν με χρυσες μασελες, αλλα αρκετα χρηματα εφτασαν και στους εργαζομενους σε αυτες τις εταιρειες, τα οποια κινησαν την οικονομια για αρκετο διαστημα. Μην ξεχναμε Ριο-Αντιριο, Αττικη Οδο, Μετρο, γηπεδα (ασχετα οτι σαπιζουν τωρα), οδικα δικτυα σε Κρητη και σε αλλες Ολυμπιακες πολεις κτλ.

Ο ΟΤΕ απο την πλευρα του οτι κανει θα το κανει ως ιδιωτικη εταιρεια για παρτη της.

Το θεμα ειναι δεν γνωριζω εαν το υπαρχον θεσμικο πλαισιο, μπορει να υποχρεωσει τον ΟΤΕ, αφου στησει το VDSL να το "διαμοιρασει" εναντι ενοικιου και στους αλλους παροχους οπως γινεται τωρα με το χαλκινο δικτυο και την adsl/σταθερη τηλεφωνια, ως ο παροχος με εξεχουσα θεση στην αγορα. Αρα μην βρεθουν και οι υπολοιποι παροχοι, να στηνουν minidslam διπλα στου ΟΤΕ και να δινουν με μικρο κοστος κατασκευης σε σχεση με τον ΟΤΕ(γιατι ο ΟΤΕ θα πρεπει να φτασει και την οπτικη μεχρι τα minidslam) vdsl και μαλιστα σε ανταγωνιστικοτερες τιμες.

----------


## Sovjohn

> Θεωρω οτι εννοει, οτι τα λεφτα θα προερθουν απο κοινοτικα κονδυλια για την κοινωνια της πληροφοριας, την ευρυζωνικοτητα και την ιντερνετικη συγκλιση με την ΕΕ της Ελλαδας.
> 
> Σαφως τα χρηματα αυτα απο πλευρας κρατους (χρηματα ΕΕ στην ουσια), μεσω των ΣΔΙΤ (μιας και το κρατος δεν εχει την οικονομικη ανεση να καλυψει το υπολοιπο ποσο αρα θα στραφει στους ιδιωτες) θα αποτελεσουν ενα κινητρο για κατασκευες, αρα απασχοληση προσωπικου, κινηση της οικονομιας κτλ.
> 
> Μην ξεχναμε οτι τους ψηλους ρυθμους αναπτυξης που εζησε η χωρα, τους οφειλει εν πολλοις, στα τεχνικα εργα που εγιναν ανα τη χωρα λογω Ολυμπιαδας.
> 
> Μπορει καποιοι να εφαγαν με χρυσες μασελες, αλλα αρκετα χρηματα εφτασαν και στους εργαζομενους σε αυτες τις εταιρειες, τα οποια κινησαν την οικονομια για αρκετο διαστημα. Μην ξεχναμε Ριο-Αντιριο, Αττικη Οδο, Μετρο, γηπεδα (ασχετα οτι σαπιζουν τωρα), οδικα δικτυα σε Κρητη και σε αλλες Ολυμπιακες πολεις κτλ.
> 
> Ο ΟΤΕ απο την πλευρα του οτι κανει θα το κανει ως ιδιωτικη εταιρεια για παρτη της.
> ...


Εκτος και αν τα VDSL DSLAM τα βάλουν σε φάση το ένα πάνω στο άλλο (και για να φτάσεις το 2ο DSLAM και άνω να θέλεις σκάλα), στα περισσότερα KV του ΟΤΕ εκεί που βρίσκονται / δίπλα εκεί / γύρω εκεί, δεν χωράνε πολλαπλά DSLAM.

Είπαμε, εδώ αυτή τη στιγμή σε μερικά Α/Κ έχουν χρειαστεί να μπουν εξωτερικές καμπίνες (λίγες και πάλι) και ήδη γίνεται πανικός, φαντάσου να έπρεπε να γίνεται αυτό ανά 2 τετράγωνα...

----------


## Jazzer

Μπορεί να μας φαίνεται απίστευτο αλλά πολλοί "ανήσυχοι πολίτες" θα ενοχληθούν και θα αντιδράσουν με τις καμπίνες του VDSL.
Λες και τα μικροσκοπικά και στενά πεζοδρόμια θα χάσουν την ομορφιά τους...
Από τα παρκαρισμένα αυτοκίνητα, τους κάδους απορριμάτων κλπ. δυστυχώς έχουν γίνει κάτι άλλο από αυτό που προορίζονται.
Αρκεί να δοκιμάσετε να κινηθείτε σε αυτά με παιδικό καροτσάκι, είναι απλά αδύνατο...
Ειδικά για ΑΜΕΑ είναι δυστυχώς "απαγορευμένος χώρος".

----------


## emeliss

> Μπορεί να μας φαίνεται απίστευτο αλλά πολλοί "ανήσυχοι πολίτες" θα ενοχληθούν και θα αντιδράσουν με τις καμπίνες του VDSL.
> Λες και τα μικροσκοπικά και στενά πεζοδρόμια θα χάσουν την ομορφιά τους...
> Από τα παρκαρισμένα αυτοκίνητα, τους κάδους απορριμάτων κλπ. δυστυχώς έχουν γίνει κάτι άλλο από αυτό που προορίζονται.
> Αρκεί να δοκιμάσετε να κινηθείτε σε αυτά με παιδικό καροτσάκι, είναι απλά αδύνατο...
> Ειδικά για ΑΜΕΑ είναι δυστυχώς "απαγορευμένος χώρος".


Αυτοί που θα ανησυχήσουν για την πρακτικότητα και την ομορφιά του χώρου στον οποίο ζουν είναι πραγματικά ανήσυχοι πολίτες και το όλο έργο θα πρέπει να έχει βασικό γνώμονα την βέλτιστη τοποθέτηση των καμπίνων ως προς αυτό. Η τεχνολογική ανάπτυξη δεν μπορεί να γίνεται εις βάρος του περιβάλλοντος και των συνανθρώπων μας. Ότι υπάρχουν κακώς κείμενα δεν αποτελεί δικαιολογία για την συνέχιση του κακού.

Τώρα για τους "ανήσυχους πολίτες" που θα φοβούνται την "ραδιενέργεια" που θα εκπέμπουν οι καμπίνες, αυτό είναι καθαρά κοινωνικό θέμα και θα πρέπει να λυθεί με ενημέρωση από την πολιτεία και τους εμπλεκόμενους φορείς.

----------


## psytransas

> Τώρα για τους "ανήσυχους πολίτες" που θα φοβούνται την "ραδιενέργεια" που θα εκπέμπουν οι καμπίνες, αυτό είναι καθαρά κοινωνικό θέμα και θα πρέπει να λυθεί με ενημέρωση από την πολιτεία και τους εμπλεκόμενους φορείς.


Αναλογα ειχαν ενημερωσει τον κοσμο ολοι αυτοι και στο ατυχημα του Τσερνομπιλ κι αμα ριξεις μια ματια στα στατιστικα του κρουσματων καρκινου στη χωρα μας θα βαλεις τα κλαματα...

----------


## emeliss

> Αναλογα ειχαν ενημερωσει τον κοσμο ολοι αυτοι και στο ατυχημα του Τσερνομπιλ κι αμα ριξεις μια ματια στα στατιστικα του κρουσματων καρκινου στη χωρα μας θα βαλεις τα κλαματα...


Γιαυτό έβαλα την λέξη "ραδιενέργεια" που δεν έχει καμία σχέση με την πραγματικότητα. Επειδή ο κόσμος δεν έχει ενημέρωση και νομίζει πως οι πάντες συνωμοτούν εναντίον του.

Οπότε μάλλον θα βάλω τα γέλια για το θέμα που συζητάμε.

----------


## Blergh

> Βλέπω ότι πολλοί επαναλαμβάνουν συνέχεια περί εγκατάστασης mini-dslam. Ξεχάστε τα mini-dslam, μιλάμε για τελείως διαφορετική τεχνολογία, τοπολογία και υλοποίηση. 
> 
> Ούτε mini ούτε dslam είναι. Μιλάμε για τεράστια κουτιά *VDSL2 outdoor DSLAM*, που δεν μπορούν καν να εγκατασταθούν μέσα στα παλιά ΚΑΦΑΟ, οπότε εγκαθίστανται δίπλα απ' αυτά. Και ναι, έχουν εγκατασταθεί σε πυκνότητα ανά 300-500 μέτρα, γιατί αλλιώς δεν επιτυγχάνονται τα 50/10 Mbit downstream/upstream.
> 
> Ορίστε και ένα παλιότερο μήνυμα μου με φωτο του ΚΑΦΑΟ και του VDSL2-DSLAM έξω απ' το σπίτι μου.
> 
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...9&postcount=61


Ενα έτοιο "κουτί" αλλά λίγο πιο μικρό σε πλάτος είδα προσθές στην περιοχή του χίλτον (στο ίδιο ύψος με την πίσω μεριά του πολέμικού μουσείου). 

Δεν γνωρίζω το περιεχώμενο του, αλλά πρίν απο κανένα μήνα είχα δεί κάποιο συνεργείο να "κολάει" οπτικές. στο ίδιο σημείο.

----------


## Theodore41

Και σε ποια περιοχη μενεις φιλε μου;
Πιστευω σε καμια Κυψελη,οπως εγω,για να ελπιζω σε γρηγορη τοποθετηση και στο κουτι της οδου Αιγινης.

----------


## stef2

> Γιαυτό έβαλα την λέξη "ραδιενέργεια" που δεν έχει καμία σχέση με την πραγματικότητα. Επειδή ο κόσμος δεν έχει ενημέρωση και νομίζει πως οι πάντες συνωμοτούν εναντίον του.
> 
> Οπότε μάλλον θα βάλω τα γέλια για το θέμα που συζητάμε.


Μη βάλεις τα γέλια καθόλου...  :No no: 
Ο κόσμος σωστά νομίζει ότι οι πάντες συνωμοτούν εναντίον του αφού είναι πλέον παγκόσμιο γεγονός ότι οι πάντες συνωμοτούν ώστε να μην ενημερώνεται....
Αυτοί οι "πάντες" τα καταφέρνουν σε αυτόν τον τομέα του ελέγχου και της μη διάχυσης της πληροφορίας ή της παραποίησης της ...εκατοντάδες χρόνια τώρα.

ΥΓ μήπως γι αυτό λέγονται "οι πάντες" ; επειδή  κάνουν και θα κάνουν το ίδιο ...πάντα ;  :Razz:

----------


## emeliss

Αγόρασε τότε ένα όργανο geiger και ξεκίνα τις μετρήσεις. Αλλά ξέχασα... οι "πάντες" έχουν πειράξει όλα τα όργανα που κυκλοφορούν  :ROFL:

----------


## stef2

> Αγόρασε τότε ένα όργανο geiger και ξεκίνα τις μετρήσεις. Αλλά ξέχασα... οι "πάντες" έχουν πειράξει όλα τα όργανα που κυκλογορούν


προφανώς δεν αναφερόμουν στην "ραδιενέργεια" πονηρούλη.......
αλλά στην δεύτερη πρόταση περι του τι πιστεύει ο κόσμος....... :Smile:

----------


## emeliss

Μην αγοράσεις τότε. Είναι και τσιμπημένα  :Smile:

----------


## Spanos

*Geiger Radioactive detector for Nokia N97 and Nokia 5800 (S60v5)*

Geiger is a Geiger counter (for Nokia N97 and Nokia 5800 - S60v5), an instrument used to detect the radioactivity using a vu meter and a very particular sound, as on real devices.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Ny01_luh1o

----------


## lewton

Mακάρι να είχα τέτοια καμπίνα έξω από το παράθυρό μου.
Θα της ευχόμουν κάθε πρωί καλημέρα. Θα την ρωτούσα αν είναι καλά. Θα της έστελνα φιλάκια. Θα τη ρωτούσα αν την πείραξε κανένας. Θα την σκουντούσα φιλικά κάθε φορά που θα περνούσα από δίπλα. Θα της έπιανα την κουβέντα για να μη βαριέται. 
Θα την αγαπούσα μαζί με την ακτινοβολία της.  :Crying:

----------


## psytransas

Off Topic





> Mακάρι να είχα τέτοια καμπίνα έξω από το παράθυρό μου.
> Θα της ευχόμουν κάθε πρωί καλημέρα. Θα την ρωτούσα αν είναι καλά. Θα της έστελνα φιλάκια. Θα τη ρωτούσα αν την πείραξε κανένας. Θα την σκουντούσα φιλικά κάθε φορά που θα περνούσα από δίπλα. Θα της έπιανα την κουβέντα για να μη βαριέται. 
> Θα την αγαπούσα μαζί με την ακτινοβολία της.


Τα κυτταρα σου να δεις χαρα που θα εκαναν με την ακτινοβολια της...

----------


## emeliss

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Τα κυτταρα σου να δεις χαρα που θα εκαναν με την ακτινοβολια της...


ΗΜΑΡΤΟΝ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## psytransas

> ΗΜΑΡΤΟΝ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ασε να το πει ο παπας αυτο... :Razz:

----------


## yiapap

> Mακάρι να είχα τέτοια καμπίνα έξω από το παράθυρό μου.
> Θα της ευχόμουν κάθε πρωί καλημέρα. Θα την ρωτούσα αν είναι καλά. Θα της έστελνα φιλάκια. Θα τη ρωτούσα αν την πείραξε κανένας. Θα την σκουντούσα φιλικά κάθε φορά που θα περνούσα από δίπλα. Θα της έπιανα την κουβέντα για να μη βαριέται. 
> Θα την αγαπούσα μαζί με την ακτινοβολία της.


Κι άμα ποτέ έκανε καμπινάκια θα μου έδινες κι εμένα ένα ε;ε;ε;   :Crying:

----------


## easyrider77

Αχαχαχααααααα...!!  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:   :ROFL:

----------


## stef2

> Κι άμα ποτέ έκανε καμπινάκια θα μου έδινες κι εμένα ένα ε;ε;ε;


εσύ τι να το κάνεις ;  :Thinking: 
αφού είσαι ..."Μη αναβαθμίσιμο"....
 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## yiapap

> εσύ τι να το κάνεις ; 
> αφού είσαι ..."Μη αναβαθμίσιμο"....


Προς το παρόν ναι (αν και δεν το προσέξαν και πήγαν να με διπλασιάσουν με... γνωστά αποτελέσματα)
Αν όμως μου βάλουν το ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΙΚΟ καμπινάκι;

----------


## Liakopaido

Off Topic


		:O yiapap γιατί είσαι "Μη αναβαθμίσιμο" ;
	


Πάντως η αλήθεια είναι πως ένα τεράστιο VDSLam έξω από το παράθυρό μου θα με έκανε πιο ολοκληρωμένο ώς άτομο  :Smile:

----------


## yiapap

Off Topic


		Γιατί κόβεται το τελικό "ς". Επίσης γιατί έλπιζα ο ΟΤΕ να πιάσει το υπονούμενο και να μην με διπλασιάσει. Δες τα στατιστικά μου!
Τελικά έμεινα να ελπίζω στα καμπινάκια του lewton και πουθενά αλλού

----------


## Jazzer

Off Topic


		@ yiapap : εύχομαι στη γειτονιά σου να τοποθετηθεί καμπινάκι το συντομότερο δυνατόν, αν και είμαι απολύτως βέβαιος ότι ούτε και με 2 καμπινάκια στην περιοχή δεν πρόκειται να γίνεις οτεφιλόφιλος !  :Razz:

----------


## Μεσσήνιος

Καπου πρεπει να ξοδεψει αχρηστα λεφτα και ο ΟΤΕ και 
ειναι μια καλή ευκαιρία-λυση.
Λογικές τιμές δεν πολυ βλέπω ακομα απο τον ΟΤΕ.
Μετα θα του φταίνε οι αλλες εταιρίες που χάνει κοσμο.

----------


## hostolis

> Βλέπω ότι πολλοί επαναλαμβάνουν συνέχεια περί εγκατάστασης mini-dslam. Ξεχάστε τα mini-dslam, μιλάμε για τελείως διαφορετική τεχνολογία, τοπολογία και υλοποίηση. 
> 
> Ούτε mini ούτε dslam είναι. Μιλάμε για τεράστια κουτιά *VDSL2 outdoor DSLAM*, που δεν μπορούν καν να εγκατασταθούν μέσα στα παλιά ΚΑΦΑΟ, οπότε εγκαθίστανται δίπλα απ' αυτά. Και ναι, έχουν εγκατασταθεί σε πυκνότητα ανά 300-500 μέτρα, γιατί αλλιώς δεν επιτυγχάνονται τα 50/10 Mbit downstream/upstream.
> 
> Ορίστε και ένα παλιότερο μήνυμα μου με φωτο του ΚΑΦΑΟ και του VDSL2-DSLAM έξω απ' το σπίτι μου.
> 
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...9&postcount=61


Αν τρακάρει κανείς πάνω σε αυτό τι γίνεται; Ικανούς έχω ορισμένους γείτονές μου να πέσουν πάνω του.. Πόσο έτοιμος θα είναι ο ΟΤΕ να το αποκαταστήσει;

----------


## ubuntubu

Μελετάται ήδη

 (με το πρόσθετο πλεονέκτημα των μηδενικών τελών διέλευσης) :Wink: 

αν και υπάρχει πάντα ο κίνδυνος για

----------


## lewton

> Κι άμα ποτέ έκανε καμπινάκια θα μου έδινες κι εμένα ένα ε;ε;ε;


Όχι γιατί μου αρέσουν τα posts στα οποία περιγράφεις το δράμα σου.  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## yiapap

> Όχι γιατί μου αρέσουν τα posts στα οποία περιγράφεις το δράμα σου.


ΟΚ, κανόνισε να σε δω να θωπεύεις Καμπίνα και να δεις πόσες μηνιύσεις (με προφορά) έχουν να πέσουν!  :RTFM:   :Evil:

----------


## giatros.net

> *Τώρα για τους "ανήσυχους πολίτες" που θα φοβούνται την "ραδιενέργεια" που θα εκπέμπουν οι καμπίνες*, αυτό είναι καθαρά κοινωνικό θέμα και θα πρέπει να λυθεί με ενημέρωση από την πολιτεία και τους εμπλεκόμενους φορείς.


Ας φορέσουν δοσομετρητή, στο "ΔΗΜΟΚΡΙΤΟ" κάτι ξέρουν...!  :ROFL:

----------


## wireless_surfer

έχουν ενημερωθεί
και πλέον κρατάνε αποστάσεις απο κλιματιστικά
γιατί κλιματιστικό=εκπομπές θερμοκηπίου=>κλιματιστικό έχει εξάτμιση και πέρδεται διοξειδίου του άνθρακα,
στο κατά τα άλλα σπουδασμένο και μεσόκοπο μυαλο τους (με προφορά ή όχι).
Όπως και οι φούρνοι Microwave με ραδιενέργεια. Θα πρέπει να ξεκαθαριστεί πως τα dslam δεν είναι φούρνοι,΄ούτε καν τοστιέρες.

Καλα να πάθουν -όπως λέει και φίλος σε άλλο νήμα και που συμπληρώνω-
όσοι συμβιβάζονται στη μετα-άνθρακα αιώνος *υποκ*ουλτούρα,
με νεο-φιλελεύθερες και νεο-απελευρερωμένες ιδέες και κόσμους κυριότερα. Ή απλά μοναχικούς, ειρωνικούς.

----------


## Theodore41

Μα τι σχεση εχουν τα κουτια αυτα,με ακτινοβολιες;Ασυρματα ειναι;

----------


## pk33

> Μα τι σχεση εχουν τα κουτια αυτα,με ακτινοβολιες;Ασυρματα ειναι;


Αυτή την ερώτηση κάντην στους απανταχού δημάρχους της επαρχίας που αρνούνται την εγκατάσταση καμπινών στους παρόχους της Πρόσκλησης 157. 

Α επίσης οι ίδιοι δήμαρχοι αρνούνται την διέλευση οπτικών ινών για το φόβο της ραδιενέργειας. 

Σε ανθρώπους με τέτοια μυαλά δεν τους χρειάζεται Internet.

----------


## frenty

> Αυτή την ερώτηση κάντην στους απανταχού δημάρχους της επαρχίας που αρνούνται την εγκατάσταση καμπινών στους παρόχους της Πρόσκλησης 157. 
> 
> Α επίσης οι ίδιοι δήμαρχοι αρνούνται την διέλευση οπτικών ινών για το φόβο της ραδιενέργειας. 
> 
> Σε ανθρώπους με τέτοια μυαλά δεν τους χρειάζεται Internet.


Μα δεν τίθεται πρόβλημα.
Οι δήμοι που δεν θέλουν οπτικές ή vdsl outdoor dslams, δεν τις περνάς ούτε τα τοποθετείς.
Ούτε γκρίνια, ούτε τίποτα.

----------


## Theodore41

> Αυτή την ερώτηση κάντην στους απανταχού δημάρχους της επαρχίας που αρνούνται την εγκατάσταση καμπινών στους παρόχους της Πρόσκλησης 157. 
> 
> Α επίσης οι ίδιοι δήμαρχοι αρνούνται την διέλευση οπτικών ινών για το φόβο της ραδιενέργειας. 
> 
> Σε ανθρώπους με τέτοια μυαλά δεν τους χρειάζεται Internet.


Τωρα,σοβαρα μιλας;!!!! :Laughing:

----------


## konenas

Νομίζω ότι θα πρέπει να τους ενημερώσει κάποιος ότι οι οπτικές ίνες είναι το ακριβώς αντίθετο. Δεν έχουν ούτε ραδιενέργεια ούτε ακτινοβολούν καν. 

Το πρόβλημα είναι πως το κράτος, που θα έπρεπε να το κάνει, έχει χάσει την αξιοπιστία του ... :Whistle:

----------


## psyxakias

Ξεχνάτε μου φαίνεται το περιστατικό με την ραδιενεργή "Ύποπτη καμπίνα" στο Γαλάτσι που είχε τοποθετήσει η NETONE και αρρώστησε* δεκάδες κατοίκους. Νέο chernobyl μας κατάντησαν οι πάροχοι, ου να μου χαθούνε που να μην ξαναδω DSLAM ούτε στα 10 Km.  :Thumb down: 


*Spoiler:*




			αρρώστησε*: ως γνωστόν η μα**κία δε τυφλώνει απλά, πλέον αρρωσταίνει  :Crazy:

----------


## ubuntubu

> Αυτή την ερώτηση κάντην στους απανταχού δημάρχους της επαρχίας που αρνούνται την εγκατάσταση καμπινών στους παρόχους της Πρόσκλησης 157. 
> 
> Α επίσης οι ίδιοι δήμαρχοι αρνούνται την διέλευση οπτικών ινών για το φόβο της ραδιενέργειας. 
> 
> Σε ανθρώπους με τέτοια μυαλά δεν τους χρειάζεται Internet.


Τα γνωρίζουν πολύ καλά όλα αυτά,απλώς θέλουν το "κάτι τις τους" για να το εμπεδώσουν. :Wink:

----------


## wireless_surfer

> Τα γνωρίζουν πολύ καλά όλα αυτά,απλώς θέλουν το "κάτι τις τους" για να το εμπεδώσουν.


 ¨οπως ασφαλτο για να στρώνουν κόντρα τους δρόμους ή τα ασφαλτοστρωτικά τους να επιστρέψουν απο ΑΘήνα πίσω που τα δέσμευσαν επ αόριστον στα έργα μετρο; Μήπως και οι μικρότεροι καμια καλή τιμή κι αυτοί απο το "κλειστό" κύκλωμα των οπτικών; Απο το ευρύτερο κύκλωμα IT κανα σεμινάριο (με καλή και ειλικρινή τιμή πάντα, άλλιώς μόνο δωρεές δεχόμαστε) ; Τι άλλο μια και τα γνωρίζεις; 
Πες γιατί αλλιώς σας στέλνω κανα 2 μύρια βλάχαρους στην πόλη των ευκαιριών και δεν βλέπετε ούτε οπτικό Patch cord κει κάτου!

----------


## stef2

> Μα τι σχεση εχουν τα κουτια αυτα,με ακτινοβολιες;Ασυρματα ειναι;


δεν είναι ;  :Razz: 




> Νομίζω ότι θα πρέπει να τους ενημερώσει κάποιος ότι οι οπτικές ίνες είναι το ακριβώς αντίθετο. Δεν έχουν ούτε ραδιενέργεια ούτε ακτινοβολούν καν. 
> 
> Το πρόβλημα είναι πως το κράτος, που θα έπρεπε να το κάνει, έχει χάσει την αξιοπιστία του ...


από που και ως που θα έπρεπε το κράτος να τους ενημερώσει ;
Προφανώς οι πολίτες που τους επέλεξαν με την ψήφο τους επέλεξαν τους μη ενημερωμένους. Άρα κανένα πρόβλημα. Μη ενημερωμένοι πολίτες μη ενημερωμένοι Δήμαρχοι...Που βλέπεις το πρόβλημα ; :Thinking:  




> Αυτή την ερώτηση κάντην στους απανταχού δημάρχους της επαρχίας που αρνούνται την εγκατάσταση καμπινών στους παρόχους της Πρόσκλησης 157. 
> 
> Α επίσης οι ίδιοι δήμαρχοι αρνούνται την διέλευση οπτικών ινών για το φόβο της ραδιενέργειας. 
> 
> Σε ανθρώπους με τέτοια μυαλά δεν τους χρειάζεται Internet.


Δηλαδή σε ποιους ανθρώπους και με ποιά μυαλά χρειάζεται το ιντερνετ ;
Σε εκείνους τους Δημάρχους που με 15 hot spots δηλώνουν 10.000 χρήστες και γίνονται η πρώτη "έξυπνη" πόλη στο Ελλαδιστάν ; Σε εκείνους που βρωμάνε οι πόλεις τους από το σκουπίδι ; Σε εκείνους που δεν υπάρχει πεζοδρόμιο να περάσει καρότσι ή ανάπηρος ; 
Αλλά προφανώς σε όλους αυτούς χρειάζεται αφού το σερφάρισμα κρατάει τους πολίτες στα σπίτια τους να μη βλέπουν τα αίσχη....... :Wink: 




> Τα γνωρίζουν πολύ καλά όλα αυτά,απλώς θέλουν το "κάτι τις τους" για να το εμπεδώσουν.


η γενίκευση σου είναι λανθασμένη
Ο νόμος , αν δεν κάνω λάθος , δίνει ορισμένο χρόνο που οι Δήμοι μπορούν να καθυστερούν μια άδεια τομής...
Πάντως είναι πολύ πιο επώδυνο πολιτικά για έναν Δήμαρχο να χάσει μια αγωγή στα δικαστήρια από έναν πάροχο παρά να αρνείται μια διέλευση...
Επίσης μη ξεχνάς πως κάποιοι θέλουν διακαώς να τα "πάρουν" και κάποιοι διακαώς να τα "δώσουν"  :Wink:

----------


## giatros.net

> Νομίζω ότι θα πρέπει να τους ενημερώσει κάποιος ότι οι οπτικές ίνες είναι το ακριβώς αντίθετο. Δεν έχουν ούτε ραδιενέργεια ούτε ακτινοβολούν καν. 
> 
> Το πρόβλημα είναι πως το κράτος, που θα έπρεπε να το κάνει, έχει χάσει την αξιοπιστία του ...


Μπορεί να τίθεται θέμα "λαδιού" και όχι ακτινοβολίας!!! :Cool: 




> Ξεχνάτε μου φαίνεται το περιστατικό με την ραδιενεργή "Ύποπτη καμπίνα" στο Γαλάτσι που είχε τοποθετήσει η NETONE και αρρώστησε* δεκάδες κατοίκους. Νέο chernobyl μας κατάντησαν οι πάροχοι, ου να μου χαθούνε που να μην ξαναδω DSLAM ούτε στα 10 Km. 
> 
> *
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			αρρώστησε*: ως γνωστόν η μα**κία δε τυφλώνει απλά, πλέον αρρωσταίνει 
> ...



*Spoiler:*




			Τη μα**κία την αγάπησαν όλοι, ΤΟΝ μα**κα ουδείς...  :ROFL:

----------


## pk33

> Τωρα,σοβαρα μιλας;!!!!


α καλά και αυτά δεν είναι τίποτα, πήγαινε να τους μιλήσεις για μικροκυμματικό δίκτυο κορμού, εκεί είναι που θα σε σκοτώσουν επιτόπου.

Δυστυχώς για την Ελληνική επαρχία, υπάρχουν κάποιες απαγορευμένες λέξεις:
1. Πυρηνική ενέργεια (καλά αυτό είναι απαγορευμένο για το 99% των Ελλήνων)
2. Μικροκυμματικές ζεύξεις
3. Καμπίνες με DSLAM
4. Σκάψιμο δρόμου για εγκατάσταση οπτικών ινών

........Auto merged post: pk33 πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 14 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Ο νόμος , αν δεν κάνω λάθος , δίνει ορισμένο χρόνο που οι Δήμοι μπορούν να καθυστερούν μια άδεια τομής...
> Πάντως είναι πολύ πιο επώδυνο πολιτικά για έναν Δήμαρχο να χάσει μια αγωγή στα δικαστήρια από έναν πάροχο παρά να αρνείται μια διέλευση...
> Επίσης μη ξεχνάς πως κάποιοι θέλουν διακαώς να τα "πάρουν" και κάποιοι διακαώς να τα "δώσουν"


Ποιός πάροχος θα ρισκάρει να πάει να σκάψει με εξώδικο; Θα κατεβάσει ο Δήμος μπουλντόζα και θα του κόψει το καλώδιο. 
Επίσης η αγωγή θα εκδικαστεί σε μερικά χρόνια, εντομεταξύ θα εκκρεμούν και προσφυγές κατά του παρόχου, από "αγανακτησμένους κατοίκους που δρουν αυθόρμητα"

Αν δεν αφήσει με το καλό ένας Δήμος τον πάροχο, η υπόθεση έχει τελειώσει. Πρέπει να περιμένει μετά τις επόμενες Δημοτικές εκλογές μήπως και αλλάξει η κατάσταση

----------


## stef2

> α καλά και αυτά δεν είναι τίποτα, πήγαινε να τους μιλήσεις για μικροκυμματικό δίκτυο κορμού, εκεί είναι που θα σε σκοτώσουν επιτόπου.
> 
> Δυστυχώς για την Ελληνική επαρχία, υπάρχουν κάποιες απαγορευμένες λέξεις:
> 1. Πυρηνική ενέργεια (καλά αυτό είναι απαγορευμένο για το 99% των Ελλήνων)
> 2. Μικροκυμματικές ζεύξεις
> 3. Καμπίνες με DSLAM
> 4. Σκάψιμο δρόμου για εγκατάσταση οπτικών ινών


Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο .......και μάλιστα με τη σειρά που τα έβαλες  :One thumb up: 





> Ποιός πάροχος θα ρισκάρει να πάει να σκάψει με εξώδικο; Θα κατεβάσει ο Δήμος μπουλντόζα και θα του κόψει το καλώδιο. 
> Επίσης η αγωγή θα εκδικαστεί σε μερικά χρόνια, εντομεταξύ θα εκκρεμούν και προσφυγές κατά του παρόχου, από "αγανακτησμένους κατοίκους που δρουν αυθόρμητα"
> 
> Αν δεν αφήσει με το καλό ένας Δήμος τον πάροχο, η υπόθεση έχει τελειώσει. Πρέπει να περιμένει μετά τις επόμενες Δημοτικές εκλογές μήπως και αλλάξει η κατάσταση


Και εδώ έχεις δίκιο αλλά *δεν* μιλούσα από την πλευρά του παρόχου.
Τώρα πια δεν είναι τόσο απλό να κατεβάσει ο Δήμαρχος τις μπουλντόζες γιατί αυτό που πραγματικά φοβάται είναι να μην χρεωθεί ότι εξ αιτίας του ο Δήμος αργά ή γρήγορα θα καταβάλλει ...αποζημιώσεις. (η αντιπολίτευση καιροφυλακτεί σε κάτι τέτοια ωραία ανεξάρτητα αν γίνουν πραγματικότητα. Η σπέκουλα μετράει..... :Wink: )

----------


## sexrazat

*Η Deutsche Telekom κατά του νέου δικτύου οπτικών ινών*

Η ΝΑΥΤΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ Δευτέρα, 24 Αυγούστου 2009 07:00


Το δύσκολο γρίφο της κατεύθυνσης που θα ακολουθήσει για τον άκρως αναγκαίο εκσυγχρονισμό του δικτύου του, προκειμένου να μπορεί να υποστηρίξει τις μεγάλες ταχύτητες που πλέον είναι απαραίτητες για τις σύγχρονες τηλεπικοινωνιακές υπηρεσίες, καλείται να λύσει επειγόντως ο ΟΤΕ. Οι ανακοινώσεις του υπουργείου Μεταφορών και Επικοινωνιών για τη δημιουργία του δικτύου οπτικών ινών που θα φθάνει μέχρι τα κτήρια, δεν έχουν γίνει δεκτές με ενθουσιασμό στον Οργανισμό και ειδικά στο στρατόπεδο της Deutsche Telekom που πλέον κατέχει το 30% του ΟΤΕ και ασκεί τη διοίκησή του.

Η γερμανική εταιρεία από τα όσα μέχρι στιγμής γνωρίζει για το έργο FTΤH (Fiber to the home) είναι αντίθετη και το έχει με σαφήνεια δηλώσει στους επικεφαλής των υπουργείων Οικονομίας και Μεταφορών γραπτώς και προφορικώς. Η αντίθεσή της αυτή, εφόσον δεν υπάρξει εν τέλει σύνθεση απόψεων για να προχωρήσει ο ΟΤΕ στις επενδύσεις του, μπορεί να φθάσει μέχρι το σημείο η DT να προσφύγει στις Βρυξέλλες, με στόχο να πετύχει την ακύρωση των σχεδίων της ελληνικής κυβέρνησης, με το επιχείρημα πιθανώς της διακριτικής μεταχείρισης αναφορικά με την τοποθέτηση οπτικής ίνας. Το γεγονός αυτό θα την φέρει σε ευθεία αντιπαράθεση με την κυβέρνηση με ό,τι αυτό συνεπάγεται π.χ., μεταξύ άλλων, για την option που αφορά στην πώληση ακόμα ενός ποσοστού 10% του Οργανισμού στη γερμανική εταιρεία.

Ως αποτέλεσμα μιας τέτοιας εξέλιξης θα είναι ακόμα και μια μεγαλύτερη καθυστέρηση στον εκσυγχρονισμό του δικτύου του ΟΤΕ, αλλά και μια γενικότερη δυστοκία στην καθημερινή λειτουργία του προς όφελος του ανταγωνισμού.

Το πλάνο που υιοθετεί ο ΟΤΕ για τον εκσυγχρονισμό του δικτύου του, στο οποίο αναφέρθηκε πρόσφατα ο πρόεδρος και διευθύνων σύμβουλος κ. Π. Βουρλούμης αφορά επενδύσεις, ώστε η οπτική ίνα να φθάσει στα αποκαλούμενα καφάο του ΟΤΕ. Ο Οργανισμός διαθέτει σήμερα περί τα 28.000 καφάο. Για να καλύψει τις ανάγκες της ζήτησης των επομένων ετών και με δεδομένο ότι σε κάποιες περιοχές θα χρησιμοποιήσει και άλλες εναλλακτικές τεχνολογίες εκτιμά ότι θα χρειασθεί να πάει την οπτική ίνα σε περίπου 12.000 καφάο. Έτσι, με βάση τους πρώτους υπολογισμούς (τα επενδυτικά σχέδια δεν έχουν οριστικοποιηθεί) η αρχική επένδυση που θα κάνει στην τριετία είναι της τάξεως των 200 εκατ. ευρώ.

Γεγονός είναι ότι η δημιουργία ενός δικτύου FTΤH απαξιώνει τις επενδύσεις ετών τόσο του ΟΤΕ όσο και των εταιρειών κινητής τηλεφωνίας, ακόμα και των εναλλακτικών φορέων στην υποθετική περίπτωση που αυτό θα προχωρούσε πολύ γρήγορα. Μακροπρόθεσμα βεβαίως θεωρείται ελκυστική προοπτική από όλες τις εταιρείες αρκεί να είναι σε θέση από τώρα να προσαρμόσουν τα επενδυτικά τους σχέδια και να νιώσουν ασφάλεια ότι το έργο θα γίνει.

Στην περίπτωση του ΟΤΕ επιπλέον του αφαιρείται το πλεονέκτημα της κυριαρχίας μιας που ουσιαστικά είναι ο μοναδικός φορέας που διαθέτει τη βασική υποδομή για να "τρέξουν" όλα τα δίκτυα.

Αν το επίμαχο έργο προχωρήσει, ο ΟΤΕ σταδιακά θα βρεθεί στην ίδια θέση με όλους τους άλλους τηλεπικοινωνιακούς φορείς, χωρίς να ελέγχει το δίκτυο κορμού, στο βαθμό που δύναται, αφού υπόκειται σε σειρά από ρυθμίσεις από την Εθνική Επιτροπή Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Ταχυδρομείων ΕΕΤΤ .

Σημειώνεται ότι με βάση τα σημερινά δεδομένα δεν φαίνεται ορατό το ενδεχόμενο να συμμετάσχει ο Οργανισμός στις διαδικασίες που θα του επέτρεπαν να αποκτήσει μειοψηφικό κομμάτι των νέων φορέων που θα δημιουργηθούν για το FTΤH. Επιφυλακτικές ως προς τη συμμετοχή τους στο διαγωνισμό είναι άλλωστε όλες οι μεγάλες τηλεπικοινωνιακές εταιρείες. Εκτιμάται ότι αυτό θα φανεί και στη δημόσια διαβούλευση που βρίσκεται σε εξέλιξη για το νομοσχέδιο που συνοδεύει το έργο.

Ακόμα και αν ασκηθούν πιέσεις στον ΟΤΕ από την κυβέρνηση, όπως είναι η μέχρι τώρα πρακτική για μια σειρά από τέτοιες μείζονος σημασίας επιλογές, για τη γερμανική πλευρά θα είναι δύσκολο να αλλάξει τα επενδυτικά της σχέδια. Η διοίκηση της DT αντιμετωπίζει εσωτερική κριτική για τις επιλογές της όσο αφορά τον ελληνικό Οργανισμό, πόσο μάλλον να αναγκαστεί να πάει σε δίκτυο FTΤH, όταν δεν σχεδιάζει να το πράξει ούτε στη Γερμανία, ούτε πουθενά αλλού από τις δεκάδες χώρες που δραστηριοποιείται.

Υπάρχει όμως και ένα σημείο «κλειδί» στην όλη υπόθεση: Ο παράγοντας χρόνος. Το δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ χρειάζεται άμεση παρέμβαση. Πληροφορίες αναφέρουν ότι καταγράφεται δυστοκία στο να ικανοποιηθεί η ζήτηση για το Conn x TV την υπηρεσία τηλεόρασης μέσω του internet. Πολιτική του ΟΤΕ είναι να μην δίνει την υπηρεσία εκεί όπου το δίκτυό του δεν μπορεί να υποστηρίξει τις ταχύτητες που είναι αναγκαίες, με αποτέλεσμα η ανάπτυξή της να είναι καταδικασμένη σε χαμηλούς ρυθμούς και αυτό παρά τις επενδύσεις σε περιεχόμενο.

Από την άλλη πλευρά κανείς δεν μπορεί να εγγυηθεί ότι το έργο FTΤH θα προχωρήσει στις προθεσμίες που έχουν ανακοινωθεί και ήδη έχει καθυστερήσει σε σχέση με τις αρχικές ανακοινώσεις του εμπνευστή του, του πρώην δηλαδή υπουργού Μεταφορών, Κ. Χατζηδάκη. Στο σκηνικό υπάρχει και το ενδεχόμενο των εκλογών. Σε αυτήν την περίπτωση κανείς δεν είναι σε θέση να προβλέψει αν η επόμενη κυβέρνηση θα υιοθετήσει το ίδιο σχέδιο ή αν θα επιχειρήσει να το αλλάξει αναθέτοντας νέα μελέτη με ό,τι αυτό συνεπάγεται για το χρόνο υλοποίησής του και εφόσον η επιλογή θα είναι να προχωρήσει.

Ο παράγων χρόνος είναι αυτός που τελικά κινητοποιεί περισσότερο τον ΟΤΕ. Για την πλευρά της κυβέρνησης το στοίχημα είναι το έργο να προχωρήσει και να βρεθούν οι επενδυτές που θα το αναλάβουν. Άλλωστε, ως σχέδιο άσχετα από την κριτική που υφίσταται, είναι αρκετά φιλόδοξο και κερδίζει τις εντυπώσεις ειδικά των μυημένων στην ευρυζωνικότητα που τείνουν να γίνουν ολοένα και περισσότεροι.

Ο ΟΤΕ βρίσκεται μεταξύ συμπληγάδων και για έναν άλλο λόγο. Μπορεί να έγινε αυτό που επιθυμούσε, η αλλαγή της διοίκησης της ΕΕΤΤ, ο νέος πρόεδρος της Επιτροπής όμως, ο κ. Λεωνίδας Κανέλλος Δικηγόρος, Διδάκτωρ Δικαίου Ηλεκτρονικών Επικοινωνιών, είναι ο τελευταίος επικεφαλής της επιστημονικής ομάδας του έργου για τη δημιουργία του FTΤH. Αυτονόητο είναι ότι και από τη νέα του θέση θα υποστηρίξει με όλες του τις δυνάμεις το έργο και παράλληλα θα είναι υπεύθυνος για μια σειρά από ρυθμιστικές αποφάσεις που θα αφορούν ολόκληρη την τηλεπικοινωνιακή αγορά.

Η κριτική

* Το βασικότερο επιχείρημα όσων επικρίνουν τις ανακοινώσεις για το έργο FTΤH είναι ότι ο προϋπολογισμός του, 2,1 δισ. ευρώ, δεν είναι σε καμιά περίπτωση επαρκής, καθώς και ότι η ζήτηση από πλευράς χρηστών δεν θα είναι ικανή να καταστήσει την όλη επένδυση βιώσιμη εντός των χρονικών ορίων που έχουν αναφερθεί.

* Ως προβληματισμός επίσης καταγράφεται ότι οι τεχνολογίες στις τηλεπικοινωνίες εξελίσσονται ραγδαία.

* Η κατεύθυνση από την πλευρά του ΟΤΕ, ως μέλους ενός μεγαλύτερου ομίλου, κινείται και προς την ενίσχυση της ασύρματης - κινητής ευρυζωνικότητας η οποία εκτιμάται ότι θα πάρει ένα μερίδιο της τάξεως του 30% της συνολικής αγοράς.

* Στο πλαίσιο αυτό εκφράζονται αμφιβολίες για το κατά πόσον αυτό έχει ληφθεί υπόψη από τους μελετητές του έργου όταν, όπως υπογραμμίζεται από τα στελέχη των απόψεων αυτών, σχετίζεται ευθέως με τη ζήτηση που θα υπάρξει.

ΤΕΤΗ ΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΙΔΗ

----------


## Jazzer

Το δίκτυο χαλκού είναι "η κότα που κάνει τα χρυσά αυγά", πως να το κάνουμε !  :Wink:

----------


## darist

> Γεγονός είναι ότι η δημιουργία ενός δικτύου FTΤH απαξιώνει τις επενδύσεις ετών τόσο του ΟΤΕ όσο και των εταιρειών κινητής τηλεφωνίας, ακόμα και των εναλλακτικών φορέων στην υποθετική περίπτωση που αυτό θα προχωρούσε πολύ γρήγορα.


Για τα λεφτά τα κάνεις όλα, για τα λεφτά δεν μ' αγαπάς,
μα θα 'ρθει κάποτε η ωρα που δεν θα ξέρεις που χρωστάς

----------


## konenas

darist ποιητή, ιτσ ονλι μάνεϊ

ζιμενσ ουμπεράλες

----------


## darist

> ζιμενσ ουμπεράλες


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :Laughing:

----------


## Theodore41

Για να καταλαβω,θα πρεπει να υποχρεωσεις καποιον,(ΟΤΕ),να κανει καποιες φοβερες επενδυσεις,και μετά,να τον ξαναυποχρεωσεις,να δωσει στους ανταγωνιστες του,να φανε απ το δικο του το φαι;
Για... μαμακες ψαχνει το Ελληνικο Δημοσιο;
Και καλα,αυτο,το ξερουμε τι μυαλα κουβαλαει.Εσεις,πως σκουζετε για το θεμα ετσι;
Αυτο θα κανατε αν εισαστε στη θεση του;

----------


## darist

> Και καλα,αυτο,το ξερουμε τι μυαλα κουβαλαει.Εσεις,πως σκουζετε για το θεμα ετσι;


Δεν έχεις άδικο. Ο καθένας κοιτάει το συμφέρον του. Μάλλον δεν έχω ακόμα χωνέψει (και πολλοί ακόμα φαντόζομαι) ότι ο ΟΤΕ είναι εταιρία και όχι ΔΕΚΟ (επιχείρηση δημοσίου συμφέροντος) όπως ήταν πριν λίγο καιρό.

----------


## Theodore41

> Δεν έχεις άδικο. Ο καθένας κοιτάει το συμφέρον του. Μάλλον δεν έχω ακόμα χωνέψει (και πολλοί ακόμα φαντόζομαι) ότι ο ΟΤΕ είναι εταιρία και όχι ΔΕΚΟ (επιχείρηση δημοσίου συμφέροντος) όπως ήταν πριν λίγο καιρό.


Ποιος κοιταει ποιανου το συμφερον;
Εσυ πχ,θελεις να δωσει ο ΟΤΕ τα λεφτα,και να πας υστερα σε καποιο μαγαζακι απο τους εναλλακτικους,για να γλυτωσεις τα λεφτα, που εχει δωσει ο αλλος;
Πολλα δε ζητας;Και λες να ειναι τοσο κοροιδα εκει στον ΟΤΕ,ωστε να το κανουν,ανεξαρτητα απο την πιεση των πολιτικαντηδων;

----------


## grayden

Ρε παιδιά πως τα μπλέξατε έτσι; Τι σχέση έχει ο ΟΤΕ με την κατασκευή πανελλαδικών δικτύων (πλέον); Αφήστε τον στην ησυχία του να φωνάζει για το FTTH που θα του κόψει την χρηματοδότηση μέσα στα επόμενα χρόνια.

----------


## Rebel Scum

Δηλαδή αυτό που λέει το άρθρο (πέρα του ότι ο ΟΤΕ προτιμά το μονοπώλιο του χαλκού...χαίρω πολύ και εγώ έτσι θα έκανα) προσπαθεί να προβάλλει ως επιχείρημα ότι το FTTH πρέπει να σταματήσει επειδή δεν θα αποσβέσει τις επενδύσεις στο χρονικό διάστημα που αυτός και οι εναλλακτικοί επιθυμούν; 
Χ*στηκαμε! Ας το επιδοτήσει το κράτος αν τα οικονομικά είναι τόσο δύσκολα (αμφιβάλλω). Τέτοια έργα χρίζουν κρατικής επιδότησης...και επιβολής.

Όσο για τις επενδύσεις που έχουν κάνει μέχρι τώρα και οι οποίες θα απαξιωθούν...tough luck. Ή έχουμε ελεύθερη αγορά ή όχι...

----------


## konenas

Η παροιμία λέει : Φωνάζει ο κλέφτης ...
Η ΝτεΤε θα έχει βγάλει πολλά λεφτά μέχρι να απαξιωθεί ο εξοπλισμός της έστω και αυτός που θα φέρει από τη Ζίμενσ; για ΒιΝτιΕσΕλ

----------


## sexrazat

> Δηλαδή αυτό που λέει το άρθρο (πέρα του ότι ο ΟΤΕ προτιμά το μονοπώλιο του χαλκού...χαίρω πολύ και εγώ έτσι θα έκανα) προσπαθεί να προβάλλει ως επιχείρημα ότι το FTTH πρέπει να σταματήσει επειδή δεν θα αποσβέσει τις επενδύσεις στο χρονικό διάστημα που αυτός και οι εναλλακτικοί επιθυμούν; 
> Χ*στηκαμε! Ας το επιδοτήσει το κράτος αν τα οικονομικά είναι τόσο δύσκολα (αμφιβάλλω). Τέτοια έργα χρίζουν κρατικής επιδότησης...και επιβολής.
> 
> Όσο για τις επενδύσεις που έχουν κάνει μέχρι τώρα και οι οποίες θα απαξιωθούν...tough luck. Ή έχουμε ελεύθερη αγορά ή όχι...


Το ότι τον ΟΤΕ τον συμφέρει η ενδιάμεση λύση του vdsl που σαν επένδυση είναι πολύ μικρότερη, πολύ πιο γρήγορα υλοποιήσιμη και δεν απαξιώνει και τον χαλκό είναι δεδομένο.

Το ότι οι εναλλακτικοί έχουν ρίξει συνολικά καμιά 600αριά εκατ. ευρώ τα τελευταία χρόνια και δεν προβλέπεται να τα πάρουν πίσω είναι επίσης δεδομένο.

Τα οικονομικά του κράτους για όσους δεν το έχουν καταλάβει είναι σε οριακή κατάσταση (για να μην πούμε τίποτα χειρότερο) και δεν υπάρχει καμία μα καμία προοπτική να ρίξουμε ένα κάρο λεφτά σε κάτι που πολλοί μέσα στην Κυβέρνηση θεωρούν και πολυτέλεια μπροστά στα άλλα επείγοντα προβλήματα (και στις εκλογές βεβαίως βεβαίως)
Εκτός φυσικά αν κάποιος τα δώσει.

Και επειδή πέρα από την ΕΕ μόνο ο ΟΤΕ μπορεί να τα δώσει μπλέξαμε γιατί αυτός πλέον είναι ΑΕ και φυσικά ζητάει ανταλλάγματα.

Η πιο πρόσφατη επιδότηση του κράτους που θυμάμαι πάντως είναι τα διόδια στις εθνικές οδούς που εισπράτουν οι ιδιωτικές εταιρείες για έργα που θα κάνουν.

Άλλωστε ελεύθερη αγορά έχουμε.

----------


## ermis333

Ο ΟΤΕ σίγουρα έχει κάθε δικαίωμα να γκρινιάζει, γιατί αν κάτι τέτοιο υλοποιηθεί θα αρχίσει να χάνει πολύ κόσμο, αλλα με τις οπτικές θα μπορεί να βάλει ότι τιμή γουστάρει χωρίς να ελέγχεται από την ΕΕΤΤ οπότε μπορεί να χτυπήσει εκεί το παιχνίδι.

sexrazat οι οπτικές ίνες δεν είναι πολυτέλεια, στο μέλλον όλα θα περνάνε από οπτικές, ο χαλκός μέχρι κάπου φτάνει ένω έχει και τα τεράστια προβλήματα με crosstalk, μια επένδυση σε οπτικές ίνες μόνο κακή δεν θα είναι.

----------


## gtl

> * Η κατεύθυνση από την πλευρά του ΟΤΕ, ως μέλους ενός μεγαλύτερου ομίλου, κινείται και προς την ενίσχυση της ασύρματης - κινητής ευρυζωνικότητας η οποία εκτιμάται ότι θα πάρει ένα μερίδιο της τάξεως του 30% της συνολικής αγοράς.


Την ασύρματη/κινητή ευρυζωνικότητα πώς ακριβώς την "ενισχύει" ο όμιλος οτε? Με τις 3G συνδέσεις δεδομένων που δεν πιάνουν σήμα στο κέντρο της Θεσσαλονίκης? Με τα προγράμματα i που προσφέρουν 750MBs κίνησης (4-5 μέρες browsing) με πάγιο... 45 ευρώ? Σοβαρά με τέτοιες υπηρεσίες στοχεύουν στο 30% της αγοράς ευρυζωνικότητας? 

Aντίθετα με το ADSL, όπου συγκλίνουμε με τις άλλες Ευρωπαϊκές χώρες, στο θέμα της ασύρματης ευρυζωνικότητας βρισκόμαστε σε τεχνολογικό μεσαίωνα.

----------


## darist

Αν θυμάμαι καλά η εξαγγελία για το δίκτυο οπτικών ινών από το Υ.Μ.Ε. είχε γίνει πολύ πριν ο ΟΤΕ αρχίσει να μιλάει για VDSL, και πολύ πριν (υποθέτω) αρχίσει να κάνει οποιαδήποτε επένδυση προς αυτή τη κατεύθυνση. Οπότε για ποια απαξίωση επενδύσεων μιλάμε? Ο ΟΤΕ είχε επιλογή να διαλέξει να επενδύσει στο σχέδιο του Υ.Μ.Ε. και να χωθεί κατασκευαστικά μέσω θυγατρικών και δικαιωματικά (απόκτηση μερίδας του λέοντος) στο νέο δίκτυο οπτικών ινών, ή να ακολουθεήσει τελείως δικιά του πορεία με την VDSL. Η επιλογή της δεύτερης είναι μια καλά μελετημένη κίνηση, η οποία προφανώς εκτιμάται ότι θα φέρει περισσότερη εξουσία και χρήμα (Godfather) στον ΟΤΕ.

----------


## Jazzer

Το θέμα είναι να προχωρήσει τουλάχιστον κάποιο από τα 2 σχέδια. Γιατί αν από τη μια κολλήσει το FTTH, κι από την άλλη κολλήσει και το VDSL του ΟΤΕ, τότε θα κολλήσουμε κι εμείς για τα καλά με το ADSL. :Wink:

----------


## ermis333

> Το θέμα είναι να προχωρήσει τουλάχιστον κάποιο από τα 2 σχέδια. Γιατί αν από τη μια κολλήσει το FTTH, κι από την άλλη κολλήσει και το VDSL του ΟΤΕ, τότε θα κολλήσουμε κι εμείς για τα καλά με το ADSL.


Koίτα με το FFTH θα απολαύσουμε πολύ καλές τιμές, για το VDSL του ΟΤΕ θα πληρώνουμε τουλάχιστον  100+ Ευρώ....

----------


## frenty

> Koίτα *με το FFTH θα απολαύσουμε πολύ καλές τιμές*, για το VDSL του ΟΤΕ θα πληρώνουμε τουλάχιστον  100+ Ευρώ....


Πως το ξέρεις;

Ο φορέας διαχείρισης θα είναι κρατικός, και τι πιστεύεις ότι αφού θα είναι και κρατικός και μονοπωλιακός στο είδος, θα λειτουργεί με ιδιωτικοοικονομικά ανταγωνιστικά κριτήρια;
Ακόμη και κρατικός να μην ήταν, είναι αδύνατο μια μονοπωλιακή εταιρία να λειτουργήσει με ιδιωτικοοικονομικά ανταγωνιστικά κριτήρια;



Off Topic


		Όπως απολαύσαμε καλές τιμές στο φυσικό αέριο.
Με ότι τιμή έφτασε μέχρι τα σύνορά μας (με χιλιάδες χιλιόμετρα από σιβηρία μέχρι τα σύνορα μας, συν την μονάδα γεωτρήσεων, παραγωγής και καθαρισμού του αερίου), άλλη τόση τιμή προστέθηκε για το εντός της ελλάδος τμήμα ((χωρίς τα χιλιάδες χιλιόμετρα, χωρίς την μονάδα γεωτρήσεων, παραγωγής και καθαρισμού του αερίου).
*Η τιμή διπλασιάσθηκε!* :Biggrin: 
Έπρεπε να το έργο να το αναλάβει εξ ολοκλήρου η ελλάδα από την σιβηρία μέχρι εδώ και φυσικά και την μονάδα γεωτρήσεων, παραγωγής και καθαρισμού, τότε θα βλέπαμε ακόμα καλύτερες ΤΙΜΕΣ! :Biggrin:

----------


## ermis333

> Πως το ξέρεις;
> 
> Ο φορέας διαχείρισης θα είναι κρατικός, και τι πιστεύεις ότι αφού θα είναι και κρατικός και μονοπωλιακός στο είδος, θα λειτουργεί με ιδιωτικοοικονομικά ανταγωνιστικά κριτήρια;
> Ακόμη και κρατικός να μην ήταν, είναι αδύνατο μια μονοπωλιακή εταιρία να λειτουργήσει με ιδιωτικοοικονομικά ανταγωνιστικά κριτήρια;
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> ...


Προφανώς δεν έχεις διαβάσει το σχέδιο έτσι?

----------


## frenty

> Προφανώς δεν έχεις διαβάσει το σχέδιο έτσι?


Εσύ που το διάβασες, απάντησες με σωστά επιχειρήματα! :Whistle:

----------


## grayden

Ο ΕΦΟΔΙΑ θα χρεώνει ένα (μικρό) πάγιο και από κει και πέρα κάθε εταιρία θα διαμορφώνει πακέτα και τιμές όπως θέλει.

----------


## emeliss

> Ο ΕΦΟΔΙΑ θα χρεώνει ένα (μικρό) πάγιο και από κει και πέρα κάθε εταιρία θα διαμορφώνει πακέτα και τιμές όπως θέλει.


Το μικρό πως το εννοείς; Θα χρεώνει ένα πάγιο στο ύψος αυτό που έχει μαθευτεί που θα του επιτρέπει να βγάζει το προβλεπόμενο κέρδος.

----------


## grayden

Πέρνα μια γραμμή τηλεφώνου στο σπίτι σου, βάλε conn-x και πες μου πόσα δίνεις για πάγια και πόσα για internet.

----------


## ermis333

> Το μικρό πως το εννοείς; Θα χρεώνει ένα πάγιο στο ύψος αυτό που έχει μαθευτεί που θα του επιτρέπει να βγάζει το προβλεπόμενο κέρδος.


Με την επιδότηση που προβλέπεται από την αρχή του σχεδίου. μιλάμε για συνολικό κόστος για 100mbit γύρω στα τωρινά δεδομένα τιμών για 24Mbit, αυτός είναι ο στόχος.

----------


## emeliss

> Πέρνα μια γραμμή τηλεφώνου στο σπίτι σου, βάλε conn-x και πες μου πόσα δίνεις για πάγια και πόσα για internet.


Ο ΕΦΟΔΙΑ θα δίνει την φυσική γραμμή. Δεν θα δίνει υπηρεσίες, άρα ατυχής η σύγκριση.

........Auto merged post: emeliss πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 32 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Με την επιδότηση που προβλέπεται από την αρχή του σχεδίου. μιλάμε για συνολικό κόστος για 100mbit γύρω στα τωρινά δεδομένα τιμών για 24Mbit, αυτός είναι ο στόχος.


Ποια επιδότηση;  :What..?: 
Και εσύ μπερδεύεις τις υπηρεσίες με το κόστος της γραμμής που θα είναι δύο διακριτά πράγματα.

Προς το παρόν τίποτα καινούριο δεν έχει ακουστεί για το VDSL και ασχολούμαστε με το άλλο φάντασμα, το ftth.

----------


## grayden

> Ο ΕΦΟΔΙΑ θα δίνει την φυσική γραμμή. Δεν θα δίνει υπηρεσίες, άρα ατυχής η σύγκριση.


Ήθελα απλά να σου δείξω ότι το πάγιο στο FTTH δεν θα είναι τόσο μεγάλο, δεν ήταν 1:1 παράδειγμα.

----------


## sexrazat

Από τη Θεσσαλονίκη και εν όψει της ΔΕΘ διοργάνωση στην οποία κάθε χρόνο συμμετέχει ο ΟΤΕ, ο κ. Βουρλούμης αποκάλυψε ότι προχωρούν οι συζητήσεις με τέσσερις μεγάλους δήμους σε Αθήνα, Θεσσαλονίκη και μεγάλη επαρχιακή πόλη της Βόρειας Ελλάδας, προκειμένου να αρχίσει να υλοποιείται το επενδυτικό πρόγραμμα ενίσχυσης της ευρυζωνικότητας, με την τεχνολογία VDSL.

Ο κ. Βουρλούμης θα είναι ευχαριστημένος εάν εντός του 2010 συνδεθούν 2.000-3.000 καφάο στο αναβαθμισμένο δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ, ενώ τόνισε ότι θα προτιμηθούν οι δήμοι που θα δείξουν διάθεση συνεργασίας με τον οργανισμό. Η συγκεκριμένο τεχνολογία, την οποία εφαρμόζει και η μέτοχος D.T., μπορεί να καλύψει άνετα τις προηγμένες ευρυζωνικές υπηρεσίες που προωθεί η εταιρεία και μόλις στο 1/5 του κόστους της fiber to the home (FTTH), που επιθυμεί να προωθηθεί το αρμόδιο υπουργείο.

----------


## euri

> Ο κ. Βουρλούμης θα είναι ευχαριστημένος εάν εντός του 2010 συνδεθούν 2.000-3.000 καφάο στο αναβαθμισμένο δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ


Το "infamous" πλέον Fiber to the Kafao  :Razz:

----------


## sexrazat

Σωστός FTHK 

Αλλά από την άλλη κάτι χειροπιαστό που θα αρχίσει σε λίγους μήνες και λογικά θα υλοποιηθεί πολύ σύντομα. Όποιος θέλει το παίρνει, αν δεν γουστάρει περιμένει μερικά χρόνια ακόμα για το FTTH.

----------


## konenas

Με την ΝτεΤε το FTTK ιζ χιαρ ( μετά από 2 χρόνια )
ενώ το FTTH θα έρθει το 2017 ( αν μείνει η κυβέρνηση )

Ο Βουρλούμης ξέρει να εκμεταλλεύεται το κράτος ( μίζες κλπ ) και έτσι κατάφερε να καθυστερήσει το FTTH και να αγοράσει τον μεταχειρισμένο ή παρωχημένο εξοπλισμό VDSL από τη Ζιμενσ.

Μπράβο Βουρλούμη 2 σε 1.
 :Thumb down:

----------


## euri

Δε βλέπω το λόγο να μην μπορούν να τρέξουν (εμπορικά) παράλληλα.  Μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες, (ενδεχομένως) περισσότερες υπηρεσίες, υψηλότερες τιμές, μικρότερη κάλυψη η μία περίπτωση, ενώ η άλλη περίπτωση κλίνει προς το αντίθετο.

----------


## konenas

@euri
Αν ο καπιταλισμός λειτουργούσε σωστά ...  :Sad:

----------


## sexrazat

> Δε βλέπω το λόγο να μην μπορούν να τρέξουν (εμπορικά) παράλληλα.  Μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες, (ενδεχομένως) περισσότερες υπηρεσίες, υψηλότερες τιμές, μικρότερη κάλυψη η μία περίπτωση, ενώ η άλλη περίπτωση κλίνει προς το αντίθετο.


Σωστός αν και το FTTH λόγω των πολλαπλάσιων επενδύσεων δύσκολα θα το ξεκινήσει κάποιος αν ήδη το Vdsl τρέχει ήδη.

 Μπορεί να φανεί παράξενο αλλά μου θυμίζει και λίγο από τη διαμάχη των format στα video παλαιότερα για το πιο θα επικρατήσει. Τελικά επικράτησε όχι το καλύτερο τεχνολογικά αλλά αυτό που πρόλαβε να επικρατήσει εμπορικά.

----------


## euri

> Μπορεί να φανεί παράξενο αλλά μου θυμίζει και λίγο από τη διαμάχη των format στα video παλαιότερα για το πιο θα επικρατήσει. Τελικά επικράτησε όχι το καλύτερο τεχνολογικά αλλά αυτό που πρόλαβε να επικρατήσει εμπορικά.


Η διαφορά είναι ότι τα format στα video κάλυπταν ακριβώς τις ίδιες ανάγκες, ενώ στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση υπάρχουν τεχνολογικές διαφορές.  Πχ το VDSL συνεχίζει να βασίζεται στο δίκτυο χαλκού, έστω και σε μικρότερο βαθμό, οπότε παίρνει "κληρονομιά" ό,τι περιορισμό έχει ως μέσο.  Το υποβαθμισμένο last mile δεν πρόκειται να αναβαθμιστεί όσες ίνες και να καταλήξουν στα KV.

Εκεί που θέλω να καταλήξω είναι ότι μπορεί το VDSL να εμφανίζεται υποδεέστερο συγκριτικά με το FTTH, επειδή όμως η επένδυση που απαιτείται είναι μικρότερη και ταυτόχρονα δυνητικά απευθύνεται σε μεγαλύτερο πληθυσμιακό κομμάτι (τουλάχιστον στην αρχή), μπορεί να έχει ως "target group" το μερίδιο του πληθυσμού που θέλει να πληρώνει όσο το δυνατόν λιγότερα για τη σύνδεσή του.

----------


## maik

> Εκεί που θέλω να καταλήξω είναι ότι μπορεί το VDSL να εμφανίζεται υποδεέστερο συγκριτικά με το FTTH, επειδή όμως η επένδυση που απαιτείται είναι μικρότερη και ταυτόχρονα δυνητικά απευθύνεται σε μεγαλύτερο πληθυσμιακό κομμάτι (τουλάχιστον στην αρχή), μπορεί να έχει ως "target group" το μερίδιο του πληθυσμού που θέλει να πληρώνει όσο το δυνατόν λιγότερα για τη σύνδεσή του.


Το οποιο target group πλησιαζει την ολοτητα. Οι επιχειρησεις που θελουν ινα την εχουν και τωρα. Απλα την πληρωνουν πιο ακριβα.

----------


## euri

> Το οποιο target group πλησιαζει την ολοτητα.


Δεν ήξερα ότι έχεις και γνώσεις market analyst.

----------


## yiapap

FTTK λοιπόν.
Τουλάχιστον με αυτό μπορεί και να δω ίσα με.... 8Mbps    :Superman:

----------


## maik

> Δεν ήξερα ότι έχεις και γνώσεις market analyst.


Η πραξη φιλε μου, η πραξη. Και η κοινη λογικη.

----------


## euri

> Η πραξη φιλε μου, η πραξη. Και η κοινη λογικη.


Κατ' αρχάς "κοινή λογική" δεν υπάρχει.

Κατά δεύτερον, ποια πράξη;  Πράξη πάνω σε τι;  Σε ασκήσεις επί χάρτου;  Στα "*Θα* βάλουμε FTTH" και "*Θα* βάλουμε FFTK";

Κατά τρίτον, γιατί αυτή η "κοινή λογική" με παραπέμπει σε εποχές που για "επιχειρηματικούς λόγους" η χώρα έμεινε πίσω στο θέμα της ευρυζωνικότητας, επειδή τα 64/128 kbps (με χρονοχρέωση) ήταν "τεχνολογία αιχμής";  Γιατί αυτή η "κοινή λογική" μου δημιουργεί την αίσθηση ότι αρνείται/απεχθάνεται την εξέλιξη;  Γιατί αυτή η "κοινή λογική" μου δίνει την εντύπωση ότι θα μας αφήσει δέσμιους ενός μέσου που έχει φτάσει στα λογικά όρια εξέλιξης;

----------


## Theodore41

> Η διαφορά είναι ότι τα format στα video κάλυπταν ακριβώς τις ίδιες ανάγκες, ενώ στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση υπάρχουν τεχνολογικές διαφορές.  Πχ το VDSL συνεχίζει να βασίζεται στο δίκτυο χαλκού, έστω και σε μικρότερο βαθμό, οπότε παίρνει "κληρονομιά" ό,τι περιορισμό έχει ως μέσο.  Το υποβαθμισμένο last mile δεν πρόκειται να αναβαθμιστεί όσες ίνες και να καταλήξουν στα KV.
> 
> Εκεί που θέλω να καταλήξω είναι ότι μπορεί το VDSL να εμφανίζεται υποδεέστερο συγκριτικά με το FTTH, επειδή όμως η επένδυση που απαιτείται είναι μικρότερη και ταυτόχρονα δυνητικά απευθύνεται σε μεγαλύτερο πληθυσμιακό κομμάτι (τουλάχιστον στην αρχή), μπορεί να έχει ως "target group" το μερίδιο του πληθυσμού που θέλει να πληρώνει όσο το δυνατόν λιγότερα για τη σύνδεσή του.


Και αμα σκεφτεις,οτι η εποχη του αβερτα κατεβασματος,μας τελειωνει οσονούπω,ποσοι ειναι αυτοι,που θα ηθελαν να πληρωνουν για τεραστιες ταχυτητες,χωρις να κατεβαζουν σεντονια;
Ετσι δεν ειναι;

----------


## euri

> Και αμα σκεφτεις,οτι η εποχη του αβερτα κατεβασματος,μας τελειωνει οσονούπω,ποσοι ειναι αυτοι,που θα ηθελαν να πληρωνουν για τεραστιες ταχυτητες,χωρις να κατεβαζουν σεντονια;
> Ετσι δεν ειναι;


Λίγο περιορισμένη προσέγγιση του θέματος. Η ευρυζωνικότητα δεν είναι μόνο κατεβάζω αβέρτα, μπορείς να κάνεις κι άλλα πράγματα.  Για παράδειγμα HD video on demand.

----------


## maik

> Η διαφορά είναι ότι τα format στα video κάλυπταν ακριβώς τις ίδιες ανάγκες, ενώ στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση υπάρχουν τεχνολογικές διαφορές.  Πχ το VDSL συνεχίζει να βασίζεται στο δίκτυο χαλκού, έστω και σε μικρότερο βαθμό, οπότε παίρνει "κληρονομιά" ό,τι περιορισμό έχει ως μέσο.  Το υποβαθμισμένο last mile δεν πρόκειται να αναβαθμιστεί όσες ίνες και να καταλήξουν στα KV.
> 
> Εκεί που θέλω να καταλήξω είναι ότι μπορεί το VDSL να εμφανίζεται υποδεέστερο συγκριτικά με το FTTH, επειδή όμως η επένδυση που απαιτείται είναι μικρότερη και ταυτόχρονα δυνητικά απευθύνεται σε μεγαλύτερο πληθυσμιακό κομμάτι (τουλάχιστον στην αρχή), μπορεί να έχει ως "target group" το μερίδιο του πληθυσμού που θέλει να πληρώνει όσο το δυνατόν λιγότερα για τη σύνδεσή του.





> Το οποιο target group πλησιαζει την ολοτητα. Οι επιχειρησεις που θελουν ινα την εχουν και τωρα. Απλα την πληρωνουν πιο ακριβα.





> Κατ' αρχάς "κοινή λογική" δεν υπάρχει.
> 
> Κατά δεύτερον, ποια πράξη;  Πράξη πάνω σε τι;  Σε ασκήσεις επί χάρτου;  Στα "*Θα* βάλουμε FTTH" και "*Θα* βάλουμε FFTK";
> 
> Κατά τρίτον, γιατί αυτή η "κοινή λογική" με παραπέμπει σε εποχές που για "επιχειρηματικούς λόγους" η χώρα έμεινε πίσω στο θέμα της ευρυζωνικότητας, επειδή τα 64/128 kbps (με χρονοχρέωση) ήταν "τεχνολογία αιχμής";  Γιατί αυτή η "κοινή λογική" μου δημιουργεί την αίσθηση ότι αρνείται/απεχθάνεται την εξέλιξη;  Γιατί αυτή η "κοινή λογική" μου δίνει την εντύπωση ότι θα μας αφήσει δέσμιους ενός μέσου που έχει φτάσει στα λογικά όρια εξέλιξης;


Γιατι αραγε οταν δεν εχετε επιχειρηματα το γυριζετε στη παρελθοντολογια; 
Σου παραθετω ολο τα ποστ και  *κυριως σε τι ακριβως* απαντω εγω και συ μου λες για το 1821.

Η σημερινη λοιπον πρακτικη και λογικη λεει οτι γινεται σφαγη στην ποδια της ευρυζωνικοτητας για το ποιος θα αγορασει και θα πουλησει μερικα KB περισσοτερα με μερικα € λιγοτερο.  Η λογικη να πληρωσει καποιος αναλογα με αυτα που ζηταει-παιρνει εχει αντικατασταθει με την λογικη τα θελω ολα οσο πιο φθηνα γινεται.
Οι λιγοι , κυριως σοβαρες επιχειρησεις, που ξερουν τι θελουν πραγματικα δεν εχουν ενδοιασμους να πληρωσουν , και πληρωνουν, κατι με το οποιο θα κανουν την δουλεια τους.

----------


## euri

Οι οποίες εποχές όμως, δυστυχώς, δεν είναι τόσο μακρυνές, ώστε να φαντάζουν τόσο αρχαίες όσο θες εσύ να τις παρουσιάσεις.  Εκτός αν όντως το 2002 είναι τόσο μακρυά για σένα.   Και δυστυχώς δε μαθαίνουμε από τα λάθη του παρελθόντος.

----------


## maik

> Οι οποίες εποχές όμως, δυστυχώς, δεν είναι τόσο μακρυνές, ώστε να φαντάζουν τόσο αρχαίες όσο θες εσύ να τις παρουσιάσεις.  Εκτός αν όντως το 2002 είναι τόσο μακρυά για σένα.   Και δυστυχώς δε μαθαίνουμε από τα λάθη του παρελθόντος.


Για αλλο θεμα ηταν η συζητηση. Στο εκανα παραθεση αναλυτικα. Επιμενεις παλι στα ιδια.
Επεμενε.

----------


## ubuntubu

Ξαναδιαβάστε ορισμένοι τον τίτλο του θέματος και ξεκολλήστε από προκαταλήψεις και τραυματικές εμπειρίες του παρελθόντος.
Ο ΟΤΕ μιλάει για "ενδιάμεση λύση",μέχρι τη έλευση του FTTH ,όπου και εκεί φυσικά θα έχει πρωταγωνιστικό ρόλο.
Το ένα δεν αποκλείει το άλλο.
Αλίμονο αν δεν προχωρούσε ο ΟΤΕ σε αυτή την κίνηση.
Το bandwidth του χαλκού είναι θέμα χρόνου πότε θα κορεστεί,όντας ήδη στο όριο σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις.
Η λύση αυτή τελικά,ίσως να ήταν και επιβεβλημένη για τον οργανισμό.

----------


## konenas

> Με την ΝτεΤε το FTTK ιζ χιαρ ( μετά από 2 χρόνια )
> ενώ το FTTH θα έρθει το 2017 ( αν μείνει η κυβέρνηση )
> 
> Ο Βουρλούμης ξέρει να εκμεταλλεύεται το κράτος ( μίζες κλπ ) και έτσι κατάφερε να καθυστερήσει το FTTH και να αγοράσει τον μεταχειρισμένο ή παρωχημένο εξοπλισμό VDSL από τη Ζιμενσ.
> 
> Μπράβο Βουρλούμη 2 σε 1.


Εκλογές και όλα αλλάζουν;
Ελλάδα το μεγαλείο σου.   :Clap:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :No no:  :Respekt:  :RTFM:  :Closed topic:  :Laughing:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Mad:  :Sad:

----------


## euri

> Ξαναδιαβάστε ορισμένοι τον τίτλο του θέματος και ξεκολλήστε από προκαταλήψεις και τραυματικές εμπειρίες του παρελθόντος.
> Ο ΟΤΕ μιλάει για "ενδιάμεση λύση",μέχρι τη έλευση του FTTH ,όπου και εκεί φυσικά θα έχει πρωταγωνιστικό ρόλο.
> Το ένα δεν αποκλείει το άλλο.
> Αλίμονο αν δεν προχωρούσε ο ΟΤΕ σε αυτή την κίνηση.
> Το bandwidth του χαλκού είναι θέμα χρόνου πότε θα κορεστεί,όντας ήδη στο όριο σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις.
> Η λύση αυτή τελικά,ίσως να ήταν και επιβεβλημένη για τον οργανισμό.


Παραπάνω έγραψα ότι είμαι θετικός προς την κατεύθυνση του VDSL, καθώς μπορεί να καλύψει το κενό μεταξύ ADSL και FTTH και ταυτόχρονα να αμβλύνει κάποια από τα εγγενή μειονεκτήματα του πρώτου.

Βλέπεις όμως ότι υπάρχει μια τάση πως ό,τι δεν ανακοινώνεται ή δεν υποστηρίζεται από τον οργανισμό, αυτομάτως θεωρείται και μη σωστή λύση.  Αυτό κι αν είναι αγκύλωση...

----------


## Theodore41

> Λίγο περιορισμένη προσέγγιση του θέματος. Η ευρυζωνικότητα δεν είναι μόνο κατεβάζω αβέρτα, μπορείς να κάνεις κι άλλα πράγματα.  Για παράδειγμα HD video on demand.


Ναι,αλλα τοτε,πρεπει και να πληρωνεις.Ετσι δεν ειναι;

----------


## karavagos

Θεωρώ αναμενόμενη την έλευση του VDSL σε ακριβές τιμές από τον ΟΤΕ στην αρχή, μετά από 1-2 χρόνια κάποιοι πάροχοι θα ακολουθήσουν (αφού εμπλακεί και η ΕΕΤΤ στα των καμπινών) οπότε και θα πέσουν οι τιμές και τέλος σε καμιά 5ετία θα έρθει η οπτική ίνα (για όσους δεν έχει έρθει ακόμα  :Razz: ).

----------


## pelopas1

ο βουρλουμης θα αντικατασταθεί από τον επερχόμενο σύμβουλο του δημοσίου του οτε τις προσεχές μέρες μετά τις εκλογές

ας ελπίσουμε με τον νέο πρόεδρο όλα να πάνε καλά, ώστε και να γίνουν οι απαραίτητες αναβαθμίσεις σε σημεία (για την αττική εννοώ) τα οποία χρειάζονται άμεσα αναβάθμιση ώστε οι πολίτες να απολαμβάνουν τις υπηρεσίες του οτε(βλεπε connex tv), και κατά δεύτερο όλη η ΕΛΛΑΔΑ να απολαμβάνει ταχύτητες υψηλές, όμοιες με αυτές που υπάρχουν τουλάχιστον στην δυτική και κεντρική ΕΥΡΩΠΗ εδώ και τουλάχιστον 5 χρόνια....ας ελπίσουμε το κόμιστρο σε αυτές τις ταχύτητες να είναι σε  λογικό πλαίσιο και όχι αστρονομικό

----------


## Manvol

> Και αμα σκεφτεις,οτι η εποχη του αβερτα κατεβασματος,μας τελειωνει οσονούπω,ποσοι ειναι αυτοι,που θα ηθελαν να πληρωνουν για τεραστιες ταχυτητες,χωρις να κατεβαζουν σεντονια;
> Ετσι δεν ειναι;


Βασικά...καμιά εποχή δεν τελειώνει οσονούπω. Τα περί νομικών ρυθμίσεων τα έχουμε ακούσει πολλές φορές - ωστόσο το πιθανότερο σενάριο είναι πως το internet θα παραμείνει neutral (όπως και πρέπει κατ' εμέ).

----------


## euri

> Ναι,αλλα τοτε,πρεπει και να πληρωνεις.Ετσι δεν ειναι;


Ναι. Τώρα είναι δωρεάν;

----------


## xmperop1

> Ναι. Τώρα είναι δωρεάν;


Γιατί για το on demand βάζουν τώρα 24άρες?
Γιατί για το on demand πάνε τώρα σε φτηνότερους παρόχους από τον ΟΤΕ?

----------


## euri

> Γιατί για το on demand βάζουν τώρα 24άρες?


Σήμερα το on demand είναι απλά κάτι παραπάνω και σίγουρα όχι ο βασικός τρόπος μετάδοσης περιεχομένου.  Μελλοντικά ίσως είναι ο βασικός τρόπος.

Τώρα μπορεί να βάζουν 24άρες, αλλά αργότερα όταν θα υπάρχει επιθυμία/ανάγκη για πολλαπλά HD streams (+ ό,τι άλλο μπορεί να φανταζόμαστε ή δεν φανταζόμαστε), η 24άρα δε θα αρκεί.





> Γιατί για το on demand πάνε τώρα σε φτηνότερους παρόχους από τον ΟΤΕ?


Όταν έχεις να επιλέξεις μεταξύ ιδίων ή παραπλήσιων παροχών, λογικό είναι να επιλέγεις το φτηνότερο.  Αν όμως η διαφοροποίηση των παροχών είναι μεγάλη, επιλέγεις αυτό που καλύπτει τις επιθυμίες/ανάγκες σου.

Και στο κάτω-κάτω, υπάρχει πάντα μερίδα καταναλωτών που προτίθενται να υπόκεινται σε μεγαλύτερη χρέωση για να λαμβάνουν καλύτερες υπηρεσίες.

----------


## ermis333

Εδώ θα διαφωνήσω, με ποια λογική ο ΟΤΕ να βάλει πολύ ακριβές χρεώσεις (εκτός και αν τον αναγκάσει η ΕΕΤΤ), σε όλο τον πολιτισμένο κόσμο η VDSL είναι σε λίγο μεγαλύτερες τιμές με αυτές που πωλείται η ADSL2+ στην Ελλάδα.


Θα συμφωνήσω όμως σε ένα θέμα, με VDSL μπορεί να υπάρξουν αρκετές καλές υπηρεσίες.

πχ HD TV με δικαίωμα σε 3 τηλεοράσεις να βλέπουν διαφορετικό κανάλι και παράλληλα να γίνεται εγγραφή σε ένα τέταρτο κανάλι!!!!

----------


## sexrazat

> πχ HD TV με δικαίωμα σε 3 τηλεοράσεις να βλέπουν διαφορετικό κανάλι και παράλληλα να γίνεται εγγραφή σε ένα τέταρτο κανάλι!!!!


Δεν το κάνεις πιο συγκεκριμένο και για μας τους ψιλοάσχετους. Δηλ. πέρα από μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες χοντρικά τι άλλο προσφέρει το vdsl;

----------


## ermis333

> Δεν το κάνεις πιο συγκεκριμένο και για μας τους ψιλοάσχετους. Δηλ. πέρα από μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες χοντρικά τι άλλο προσφέρει το vdsl;


Το νόημα ύπαρξης του VDSL δεν είναι η μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα για να κατεβάζεις πιο γρήγορα από rapidshare, αλλά η παροχή νέων εξελιγμένων υπηρεσιών και κυρίως υπηρεσιών συνδρομητικής τηλεόρασης υψηλής ευκρίνειας HD TV και άλλων αμφίδρομων υπηρεσιών όπως Video On demand κτλ.

Με τις πολύ μεγάλες ταχύτητες βελτιώνεται η ποιότητα αλλά και η ποσότητα, με την ADSL2+ στην καλύτερη περίπτωση μπορεί να προσφερθεί ένα κανάλι HD και ένα SD με την ταχύτητα στο ίντερνετ να μειώνεται δραματικά.

Το θέμα γενικά με τις συνδρομητικές υπηρεσίες TV είναι να μπορούν να προσφέρουν το πρόγραμμα σε περισσότερες της μία τηλεόρασης με παράλληλη διατήρηση υψηλών ταχυτήτων ίντερνετ, αυτό η VDSL το πετυχαίνει.

Έτσι πχ άμα βάλω VDSL θα μπορώ να έχω ταυτόχρονα 20+Mbit συνεχής ταχύτητα ίντερνετ και ανάλογα με τις προσφορές από το πάροχο συνδρομητική τηλεόραση High Definition σε περισσότερες της μία τηλεόρασης, με κάθε τηλεόραση να μπορεί να επιλέξει όποιο κανάλι θέλει.

----------


## _FLIP_

σε όλη την ελλάδα μπορεί να είναι και μετά απο 30 χρόνια, τα παιδιά μας και μετά δηλ.
χαχα :ROFL:

----------


## Hex

http://www.sofokleous10.gr/portal2/t...2009090614190/

----------


## emeliss

> http://www.sofokleous10.gr/portal2/toprotothema/toprotothema/-lr--2009090614190/


Απεγνωσμένα ψάχνουν κάποιοι να βρουν δικαιολογίες επειδή πιθανότατα δεν έχουν σκοπό να υλοποιήσουν αυτό που υποσχέθηκαν.

Το έργο FTTH του ΥΜΕ δεν μπορεί να "σκοτωθεί" από κανένα εκτός από τους μπαμπάδες του. Αν θέλουν μπορούν το υλοποιήσουν μέσω ΣΔΙΤ, όπως έχουν ανακοινώσει, είτε με την συμμετοχή του ΟΤΕ είτε χωρίς. Ότι θα βόλευε τους αναδόχους να μην υπάρχει ανταγωνιστικό προϊόν είναι σίγουρο. Όμως ελεύθερη αγορά έχουμε. Και η αγορά κρίνει. Αλίμονο να σταματούσαν οι επενδύσεις σήμερα ώστε η χ μελλοντική επένδυση (αν γίνει ποτέ) να πάει καλύτερα.

Το ftth είναι σίγουρα το μέλλον. Το πως και το πότε θα υλοποιηθεί είναι το θέμα. Ως τώρα έχουμε απλά αναγγελίες και αδικαιολόγητες καθυστερήσεις. Τυχαίο; Μπα....

Ο αρθρογράφος μιλάει λες και δεν υπάρχει άνοιγμα της αγοράς. Λες και ζούμε σε μια άλλη εποχή. Θέτει τα πράγματα σε διαφορετικό υπόβαθρο από την πραγματικότητα. Άρα μιλάμε είτε για άγνοια είτε για κατευθυνόμενες απόψεις.

----------


## euri

Τώρα πιαααα/
είναι ανάμνηση παλιά/
κίτρινο γράμμα στο συρτάριιιιι/

----------


## lewton

> Απεγνωσμένα ψάχνουν κάποιοι να βρουν δικαιολογίες επειδή πιθανότατα δεν έχουν σκοπό να υλοποιήσουν αυτό που υποσχέθηκαν.
> 
> Το έργο FTTH του ΥΜΕ δεν μπορεί να "σκοτωθεί" από κανένα εκτός από τους μπαμπάδες του. Αν θέλουν μπορούν το υλοποιήσουν μέσω ΣΔΙΤ, όπως έχουν ανακοινώσει, είτε με την συμμετοχή του ΟΤΕ είτε χωρίς. Ότι θα βόλευε τους αναδόχους να μην υπάρχει ανταγωνιστικό προϊόν είναι σίγουρο. Όμως ελεύθερη αγορά έχουμε. Και η αγορά κρίνει. Αλίμονο να σταματούσαν οι επενδύσεις σήμερα ώστε η χ μελλοντική επένδυση (αν γίνει ποτέ) να πάει καλύτερα.
> 
> Το ftth είναι σίγουρα το μέλλον. Το πως και το πότε θα υλοποιηθεί είναι το θέμα. Ως τώρα έχουμε απλά αναγγελίες και αδικαιολόγητες καθυστερήσεις. Τυχαίο; Μπα....
> 
> Ο αρθρογράφος μιλάει λες και δεν υπάρχει άνοιγμα της αγοράς. Λες και ζούμε σε μια άλλη εποχή. Θέτει τα πράγματα σε διαφορετικό υπόβαθρο από την πραγματικότητα. Άρα μιλάμε είτε για άγνοια είτε για κατευθυνόμενες απόψεις.


Πάντως κάτι που μάθαμε (μερικοί το ξέρατε αλλά το μάθαμε και εμείς  :Razz:  ) είναι ότι το δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ αποτελείται από 28.000 ΚΑΦΑΟ.
Για να έχουμε και μια αίσθηση της επένδυσης που απαιτείται για να αποκτήσει όλη η χώρα (ή ας πούμε το 99% του πληθυσμού) VDSL.

----------


## sotos65

Το γράφει στο άρθρο το εκτιμώμενο ποσό,

"Ο στόχος των Γερμανών είναι απλός: με σχετικά χαμηλές επενδύσεις στο VDSL (*συνολικά δεν θα ξεπεράσουν τα 300 εκατ. ευρώ*) επιδιώκουν να διατηρήσει ο ΟΤΕ τη δεσπόζουσα θέση του στα δίκτυα τηλεπικοινωνιών...."

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

Sorry, αλλά το vdsl είναι άχρηστο για τους περισσότερους αν δεν υπάρχουν miniDSLAM. Οπότε τι και αν βάλει vdsl ο ΟΤΕ στο 10% τον καφάο το 2010??? Εγώ και πάλι δεν θα μπορώ να πιάνω καλύτερη ταχύτητα. Οπότε μήπως η επένδυση δεν πρέπει να είναι κανονικά 300εκ, αλλά κάνα δις???

----------


## lewton

> Το γράφει στο άρθρο το εκτιμώμενο ποσό,
> 
> "Ο στόχος των Γερμανών είναι απλός: με σχετικά χαμηλές επενδύσεις στο VDSL (*συνολικά δεν θα ξεπεράσουν τα 300 εκατ. ευρώ*) επιδιώκουν να διατηρήσει ο ΟΤΕ τη δεσπόζουσα θέση του στα δίκτυα τηλεπικοινωνιών...."


Αποκλείεται αυτό να είναι το ποσό για σχεδόν 100% του πληθυσμού.
Αυτό είναι το ποσό για τις περιοχές που η DT θα κρίνει ότι τη συμφέρει να βάλει VDSL χωρίς επιδότηση.

ΥΓ. Και αν η DT αποφασίσει να χοντρύνει τον επικοινωνιακό πόλεμο (που θα το κρίνει μετά τις εκλογές και όχι τώρα φυσικά), μπορεί να βγάλει ανακοίνωση ότι αν το κράτος της δώσει τα 700 εκατομμύρια που θέλει να ρίξει στο FTTH, τότε αυτή θα δώσει VDSL σε Χ αριθμό Ελλήνων που θα είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερος από αυτόν που σχεδιάζεται να καλύψει το FTTH.  :Wink: 

........Auto merged post: lewton πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 8 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Sorry, αλλά το vdsl είναι άχρηστο για τους περισσότερους αν δεν υπάρχουν miniDSLAM. Οπότε τι και αν βάλει vdsl ο ΟΤΕ στο 10% τον καφάο το 2010??? Εγώ και πάλι δεν θα μπορώ να πιάνω καλύτερη ταχύτητα. Οπότε μήπως η επένδυση δεν πρέπει να είναι κανονικά 300εκ, αλλά κάνα δις???


ΚΑΦΑΟ είναι το μέρος όπου μπαίνουν συνήθως τα mini-DSLAMs.

Μπερδεύεις λίγο τις έννοιες «τοπολογία του δικτύου» και «τεχνολογία που υλοποιείται σε αυτό».

----------


## sotos65

> Αποκλείεται αυτό να είναι το ποσό για σχεδόν 100% του πληθυσμού.
> Αυτό είναι το ποσό για τις περιοχές που η DT θα κρίνει ότι τη συμφέρει να βάλει VDSL χωρίς επιδότηση.
> 
> ΥΓ. Και αν η DT αποφασίσει να χοντρύνει τον επικοινωνιακό πόλεμο (που θα το κρίνει μετά τις εκλογές και όχι τώρα φυσικά), μπορεί να βγάλει ανακοίνωση ότι αν το κράτος της δώσει τα 700 εκατομμύρια που θέλει να ρίξει στο FTTH, τότε αυτή θα δώσει VDSL σε Χ αριθμό Ελλήνων που θα είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερος από αυτόν που σχεδιάζεται να καλύψει το FTTH.


Ανακοίνωσε ποτέ ο ΟΤΕ ότι σκοπεύει να καλύψει 100% ή 99% τον πληθυσμό; Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα βάλει (κι αν βάλει) VDSL όπου έχει και τώρα ADSL...

ΥΓ. Πάντως αν διαιρέσουμε το ποσό των 300εκ διά του αριθμού των ΚΑΦΑΟ, βγαίνει ένα ποσό λίγο πάνω από τα 10000€ ανά ΚΑΦΑΟ, για πλήρη κάλυψη. Δεν ξέρω το πραγματικό κόστος των μηχανημάτων, αλλά πόσο παραπάνω μπορεί να κοστίζουν από αυτό; Βέβαια είναι και η οπτική ίνα μέχρι τα ΚΑΦΑΟ, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, οπότε ίσως ανεβαίνει αρκετά...  :Thinking:

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

Έχεις δίκιο. Μλκ είπα. Αφού είναι έτσι πάω πάσο. Τότε ας δώσουν τώρα vdsl που είναι και γρήγορα υλοποιήσιμο και μετά ftth. Έτσι και αλλιώς δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να δώσουν ftth το 2010.  :Razz:  Ενώ το vdsl στο τέλος του 2010 δεν είναι και τελείως τρελό όνειρο.

----------


## treli@ris

Οσοι επιλεχτειτε για το πιλοτικο που ξεκιναει τον Οκτωβρη να ανεβασετε ss απο το κλειδωμα του ρουτερ. Αντε τυχερουληδες  :Razz:

----------


## sexrazat

Για «πολλά άλυτα θέματα δικαίου του ανταγωνισμού» κάνει λόγο ο ΟΤΕ Σχετικά άρθρα στο επίσημο κείμενο που συνέταξε προκειμένου να συμμετάσχει στη δημόσια διαβούλευση για τη δημιουργία δικτύου οπτικών ινών που θα φθάνει μέχρι 2 εκατ. νοικοκυριά, προϋπολογισμού 2,1 δισ. ευρώ.

Ο οργανισμός όπως φαίνεται από τη συνολική αυτή τοποθέτησή του προχωρά πλέον τη δική του επένδυση -άλλωστε λόγω εκλογών το επίμαχο έργο βρίσκεται στον αέρα- ενώ αφήνει να εννοηθεί σαφώς ότι σε περίπτωση που το σχέδιο της απερχόμενη κυβέρνησης προχωρήσει ως έχει, θα προσφύγει στην Ευρωπαϊκή Ενωση.

Στο θέμα της αντιπαράθεσης ΟΤΕ - απερχόμενης κυβέρνησης για το δίκτυο οπτικών ινών έχει αναφερθεί με εκτενές ρεπορτάζ της η «Ν» στις 22 Αυγούστου και η επίσημη θέση του Οργανισμού διαμέσου της συμμετοχής του στη διαβούλευση το επιβεβαιώνει πλήρως.

Ο ΟΤΕ αρχικά ξεκαθαρίζει ότι «ο στόχος της παροχής υψηλής ταχύτητας ευρυζωνικότητας σε όλους είναι αναμφισβήτητα θεμελιώδης για την ανάπτυξη της χώρας και βρίσκει σύμφωνους όλους τους εμπλεκόμενους φορείς και τον ΟΤΕ» και στη συνέχεια υπογραμμίζει:

«Θεωρούμε ότι η συγκεκριμένη πρωτοβουλία παρουσιάζει πολλά άλυτα θέματα δικαίου του ανταγωνισμού τα οποία οδηγούν σε βασικές στρεβλώσεις στην αγορά και τα οποία θα πρέπει να επιλυθούν μετά από διαβούλευση με την Ε.Ε. και τους παίκτες της αγοράς προτού η κυβέρνηση προχωρήσει σε οποιαδήποτε προκήρυξη διαγωνισμού για το έργο».

Στο κείμενο των 44 σελίδων η διοίκηση του ΟΤΕ αναφέρεται μεταξύ άλλων στο τι κάνουν άλλες χώρες, στις διαθέσιμες τεχνολογίες, ενώ αναλύει με βάση τα διαθέσιμα στοιχεία την πρόταση του υπουργείου Μεταφορών και Επικοινωνιών (ΥΜΕ). Οι βασικότερες θέσεις του Οργανισμού διατυπώνονται ως εξής:

* «Ο ΟΤΕ θεωρεί, ότι η οικονομική μελέτη του έργου εγείρει ερωτηματικά καθώς υποεκτιμούνται τα λειτουργικά κόστη, ενώ στην περίπτωση επέκτασης του δικτύου πέρα από τα δύο μεγάλα αστικά κέντρα της Αθήνας και της Θεσσαλονίκης, η επένδυση δεν είναι οικονομικά βιώσιμη στη χρονική περίοδο που αναφέρεται. Χρειάζεται μελέτη σκοπιμότητας ώστε να σταθμιστούν τα οφέλη ως προς το κόστος υλοποίησης με βάση τις διαφορετικές αρχιτεκτονικές και το χρόνο υλοποίησης.

* Η πρόταση του ΥΜΕ θα εντείνει το υφιστάμενο ψηφιακό χάσμα μεταξύ των αστικών κέντρων και της Περιφέρειας, που ασφαλώς δεν είναι οι πρωτεύουσες των νομών, αλλά περιοχές απομονωμένες και δυσπρόσιτες, χωρίς υποδομές ζευκτικού δικτύου που ακόμη και σήμερα στερούνται πρόσβασης σε κάθε μορφή ευρυζωνικότητας.

Επιπλέον, δεδομένου ότι εστιάζει σε αστικές περιοχές, στις οποίες αναμένεται να αναπτυχθούν, στο άμεσο μέλλον, με ιδιωτική πρωτοβουλία και ειδικότερα από τον ΟΤΕ δίκτυα πρόσβασης νέας γενιάς δημιουργεί απορίες για τη λειτουργία του ανταγωνισμού, ενώ τα μέτρα που υιοθετεί δημιουργούν ερωτηματικά σε σχέση με την προώθηση επενδυτικών σχεδίων λόγω της μη αναλογικότητάς τους.

Η πρόταση δημιουργεί κατά βάση ένα νέο καθεστώς οιονεί μονοπωλίου, το οποία ενδέχεται να επηρεάσει την ποιότητα των υπηρεσιών και την τιμή στην οποία παρέχονται οι υπηρεσίες προς τους πολίτες, ενώ το μέλλον του δεν είναι εξασφαλισμένο και εξαρτάται από την επαλήθευση προβλέψεων σε μεγάλο βάθος χρόνου.

* Ο συνδυασμός των σχετικών νομοθετικών προβλέψεων συνιστά ευθεία παραβίαση της αρχής της διάκρισης μεταξύ παρόχων, αλλά και των τεχνολογιών και δημιουργεί συνθήκες στρέβλωσης της αγοράς παρέχοντας σημαντικό ανταγωνιστικό πλεονέκτημα στον Ε.ΦΟ.ΔΙΑ (ο φορέας υλοποίησης του έργου) έναντι οποιασδήποτε άλλης εταιρείας, ενδεχομένως θα ήθελε να αναπτύξει δίκτυα πρόσβασης νέας γενιάς αναγκάζοντας έτσι τις άλλες τηλεπικοινωνιακές εταιρείες να συνεργαστούν με αυτόν, ειδάλλως θα καταρρεύσουν λόγω αθέμιτου ανταγωνισμού».

Η αντιπρόταση

Ο ΟΤΕ εκτιμά ότι η μετάβαση στα δίκτυα πρόσβασης νέας γενιάς θα πρέπει να είναι σταδιακή, έτσι ώστε να είναι δυνατή η παροχή αυξημένων ταχυτήτων (π.χ. 50Mbps) σε σχετικά σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα, να υπάρξει κατάλληλη εκπαίδευση των χρηστών, να αναδυθούν νέες υπηρεσίες, οι οποίες θα απαιτούν αυξημένες ταχύτητες πρόσβασης, να μειωθεί το κόστος της επένδυσης.

Ο Οργανισμός σχεδιάζει την ανάπτυξη ενός δικτύου πρόσβασης νέας γενιάς, τεχνολογίας FTTC/ VDSL2, που θα παρέχει ευρυζωνικές υπηρεσίες με ταχύτητες 50Mbps downlink και 15Mbps uplink στην Αθήνα, Θεσσαλονίκη και σε άλλες μεγάλες πόλεις για τους οικιακούς συνδρομητές, ενώ για τους εταιρικούς συνδρομητές θα παρέχονται λύσεις μεγαλύτερων ταχυτήτων πρόσβασης.

Το δίκτυο αυτό, σύμφωνα πάντα με τον ΟΤΕ, μπορεί να καλύψει τις πλέον καινοτόμες υπηρεσίες που έχουν αναπτυχθεί έως σήμερα με τρόπο γρήγορο, οικονομικό και αποτελεσματικό, ενώ έχει τη δυνατότητα αναβάθμισης σε επόμενη φάση.

ΤΕΤΗ ΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΙΔΗ - ΝΑΥΤΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ

----------


## hostolis

> να υπάρξει κατάλληλη εκπαίδευση των χρηστών


Να εκπαιδευτούμε σε τι;

----------


## grayden

> Να εκπαιδευτούμε σε τι;


Να είμαστε χρήστες και όχι ζώα ίσως;  :Whistle:

----------


## konenas

Να μην μιλάμε, ίσως;  :Whistle:

----------


## Sebu

Για τα επομενα 5 χρονια πιστευω οτι δεν θα υπαρχει σοβαρο περιεχομενο στην Ελλαδα για να εκμεταλλευεται μια συνδεση 50/10 για triple play.

Εδω ακομα η Νοβα εκπεμπει σε αθλια συμπιεσης σημα. Το τηλεοπτικο σημα της ΟΝ δεν ειναι καλυτερο.

Θα απαιτηθουν επενδυσεις τοσο σε εξοπλισμο HD απο πλευρας καναλιων/σταθμων, οσο και απο την πλευρα των παροχων να αγοραζουν πλεον HD περιεχομενο απο τους προμηθευτες του εξωτερικου (πχ Columbia, MGM, HBO κτλ). Εδω δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αν θα προλαβουν τα καναλια την καταληκτικη ημερομηνια για να παψουν να εκπεμπουν επιγεια αναλογικα και να περασουν στην επιγεια ψηφιακη εκπομπη. Οχι οτι θα υπαρχει τοσο διαθεσιμο HD περιεχομενο που να εκμεταλλευεται μια τετοια συνδεση.

Γιατι καλως ή κακως μια 50/10 δεν την θες μονο για ιντερνετ. Σε καλυπτουν και τα 20-24 μιας adsl. Το μεγαλο προσον της ειναι αυτο που ειπε ο Ερμης, πολλαπλη HD θεαση εντος του σπιτιου.

Εκτος και αν θα βλεπουμε τις Λαμπιριδες σε HD τα μεσημερια  :Razz: 

Να δω την Πετρουλα να λεει τον καιρο σε HD και τι στον κοσμο  :Twisted Evil: 

Ο μονος ο οποιος κανει δειλα βηματα στο HD ειναι ο ΣΚΑΙ αλλα και αυτος μεσω υπολογιστη μονο και σε πολυ χαμηλη αναλυση και ποιοτητα. Εχει δρομο ακομα για να δωσει full HD σε μια 32-37 ιντσων τηλεοραση.

----------


## DaveMurray

> Γιατι καλως ή κακως μια 50/10 δεν την θες μονο για ιντερνετ. Σε καλυπτουν και τα 20-24 μιας adsl. Το μεγαλο προσον της ειναι αυτο που ειπε ο Ερμης, πολλαπλη HD θεαση εντος του σπιτιου.


Τώρα μάλλον, θα κάνω το δικηγόρο του διαβόλου, ξεχνάς και "προσπερνάς  :Whistle: " δεν ξέρω θελημένα η όχι και εσύ και άλλοι, το γεγονός ότι το adsl, έχει το έως. Δηλαδή, *κλειδώνεις* από 1 *εως* 24mbps.....

Aν πάρουμε δεδομένο το vdsl καφάο/καμπίνα σε κάθε γειτονιά που από εδώ και από εκεί ακούγεται (αν γίνει έτσι όντως) τότε δεν έχεις το "εως" στο "κλείδωμα" του router σου...... Από εκεί και μετά έχεις να αντιμετωπίσεις την τσιγκουνιά του παρόχου στο bandwidth..... Μην το παραβλέπεις αυτό για να υποστηρίξεις το ελεινό του adsl..... Το vdsl τουλάχιστον, αν όχι οι οπτικές που θα αργήσουν ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ, πρέπει να γίνει must τώρα, όχι άυριο...... Είμαστε που είμαστε από τις τελευταίες χώρες στον κόσμο, δεν προχωράμε και όλας.... Μέχρι να κουνήσεις το πόδι σου στην ελλάδα, βρωμάει το άλλο....  :Whistle:

----------


## emeliss

> Aν πάρουμε δεδομένο το vdsl καφάο/καμπίνα σε κάθε γειτονιά που από εδώ και από εκεί ακούγεται (αν γίνει έτσι όντως) τότε δεν έχεις το "εως" στο "κλείδωμα" του router σου..


Πάλι θα υπάρχει το έως στον συγχρονισμό. Κάτι που θα φανεί αν πάνε σε μεγαλύτερα πακέτα (100Mbps). Αλλά τα πράγματα θα είναι πολύ καλύτερα αφού οι διαφορές μεταξύ των συνδρομητών θα είναι πολύ μικρότερες.

----------


## MNP-10

> Ο μονος ο οποιος κανει δειλα βηματα στο HD ειναι ο ΣΚΑΙ αλλα και αυτος μεσω υπολογιστη μονο και σε πολυ χαμηλη αναλυση και ποιοτητα.


Μα και να θελε να δωσει HDTV stream 20 mbps πχ, ποιος θα το βλεπε? Εδω ακριβως φαινεται το γεγονος οτι η ελλειψη bandwidth περιοριζει τις διαθεσιμες εφαρμογες.

----------


## DaveMurray

> Πάλι θα υπάρχει το έως στον συγχρονισμό. Κάτι που θα φανεί αν πάνε σε μεγαλύτερα πακέτα (100Mbps). Αλλά τα πράγματα θα είναι πολύ καλύτερα αφού οι διαφορές μεταξύ των συνδρομητών θα είναι πολύ μικρότερες.


Aν ισχύει το "καμπίνα - καφάο" σε κάθε γειτονιά/τετράγωνο, τότε δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει το "εως"..... 




> The maximum available bit rate is achieved at a range of about 300 meters

----------


## emeliss

Υπερβολή το 20Mbps για ένα κανάλι.

........Auto merged post: emeliss πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 0 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Aν ισχύει το "καμπίνα - καφάο" σε κάθε γειτονιά/τετράγωνο, τότε δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει το "εως".....


Πάντα υπάρχει το έως στο dsl. Είναι τεχνολογία που εξαρτάται από την απόσταση. Σου ξαναλέω, θα φανεί αν από τα πακέτα 50Mbps πάμε στα 100Mbps. Αλλά κάτσε να το δούμε πρώτα εμπορικά.

----------


## DaveMurray

Και επαναλαμβάνω, αν ισχύει το σε κάθε γειτονιά καφάο/καμπίνα και δεν ξεπερνάει τα 300 μέτρα, γιατί να υπάρχει το "εως" ; Απόσταση λες, αλλά υπάρχει το 300αρι..... Αν εγώ είμαι πχ στα 50 μέτρα, λες να έχω το "εως" ; Δεν μπορώ να σε "πιάσω"..... σορρυ...

----------


## emeliss

Σπίτι - ΚΑΦΑΟ 300 μέτρα max γιατί το παίρνεις δεδομένο; Αλλά και δεδομένο να το πάρεις, 10 πελάτες στην ίδια πολυκατοικία που απέχει 300 μέτρα από την καμπίνα πιστεύεις πως θα κλειδώσουν στα 100Mbps;

Αυτές είναι όμως συζητήσεις που θα κάνουμε όταν με το καλό υλοποιηθεί. Τώρα τι νόημα έχει;

----------


## DaveMurray

Ίσως να μην έχει νόημα "τώρα", αλλά έχει γεγονός, να τονίσουμε τα οφέλη του vdsl έναντι του "adsl" με τα πολλά του προβλήματα...... Απάντησα όπως είδες στον προηγούμενο συμφορουμίτη που τόνιζε ότι το adsl "φτάνει".... 


Ε δεν ΦΤΑΝΕΙ, δεν φτάνει το "εως".... Αυτό που φτάνει είναι η κοροιδία των "εναλλακτικών" και του "ΟΤΕ"....

----------


## emeliss

Το έως δεν είναι κοροϊδία. Είναι ο τρόπος που δουλεύει η συγκεκριμένη τεχνολογία. Θα δεχόμουν να μιλούσαμε για κοροϊδία σε εμπορικό πλασάρισμα και διαφημίσεις αν ο κόσμος δεν επικροτούσε αυτές τις κινήσεις. Έμπειροι και μη χρήστες κορόιδευαν tellas και cyta για τις χαμηλές ταχύτητες των 12Mbps. Οι ίδιοι τους είπαμε δώστε μας έως όσο πάει.

Με την ίδια λογική το vdsl2 πάει 250Mbps (στα πρώτα μέτρα).

----------


## DaveMurray

Δεν μιλάω περι κοροιδίας "για το εως"  :Wink:

----------


## Sebu

> Μα και να θελε να δωσει HDTV stream 20 mbps πχ, ποιος θα το βλεπε? Εδω ακριβως φαινεται το γεγονος οτι η ελλειψη bandwidth περιοριζει τις διαθεσιμες εφαρμογες.


Αν το 'χε θα μπορουσε να ερθει σε συμφωνια με καποιο παροχο triple play για παροχη HD τηλεοπτικου περιεχομενου  :Wink: 

Και δεν χρειαζονται 20μβπς. Και με τα μισα θα ειχες μια χαρα HD σημα (ενταξει οχι full HD αλλα σε σχεση με το απλο αναλογικο).

Το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν υπαρχει ακομα περιεχομενο και εξοπλισμος σε ευρεια κλιμακα για να μετατρεπει τα παντα σε HD ωστε να προβαλλονται. Δεν ξερω πχ αν ο ΣΚΑΙ εχει τον εξοπλισμο να μεταδιδει με χ δευτερα καθυστερηση μπαλα, σε HD στα 10-12μβπς και το σημα αυτο να το παιρνει πχ και να το μεταδιδει η ΟΝ, το Κονεξ, κτλ

----------


## maik

Και ποσοι εχουν μια HD τηλεοραση;

----------


## paterdl

το έως είναι αντίστοιχο με τα 24 mb που τάζουν τώρα?

----------


## emeliss

Πάντως τα νούμερα σε bit rate αλλάζουν συνεχώς προς τα κάτω. Πλέον πολλοί κατασκευαστές μπορούν να δώσουν HD με λιγότερο από 6Mbps. Και υπάρχουν και μικρότερα νούμερα...

........Auto merged post: emeliss πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 25 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> το έως είναι αντίστοιχο με τα 24 mb που τάζουν τώρα?


Όχι γιατί τώρα μπορεί να μένεις δίπλα στο κέντρο, μπορεί να είσαι και στα 8 χιλιόμετρα. Οπότε οι αποκλίσεις είναι μεγάλες.

Στο VDSL οι αποκλίσεις μπορεί να είναι από μικρές έως μηδαμινές για "μικρά" πακέτα της τάξης των 50Mbps.

----------


## Sebu

> Και ποσοι εχουν μια HD τηλεοραση;


Στην Αθηνα μπορω να σου πω η πλειονοτητα

Πλεον μια απλη 32'' HD Ready εχει 350 ευρω και μια full HD εχει 450 ευρω

Γενικα πιστευω σε ολα τα μεγαλα αστικα κεντρα (Αθηνα, Θεσσαλονικη, Πατρα, Αρτα, Ιωαννινα, Ηρακλειο κτλ) ολο και περισσοτεροι εχουν τετοιες τηλεορασεις ειτε για θεμα μοδας, ειτε γιατι εχει ο γειτονας ειτε γιατι απλα 350 ευρω δεν τους φαινεται τρομερο ποσο. Ειναι και θεμα αισθητικης, ξεφορτωνεσαι το κουτι την crt  :Razz: 

Το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν εχεις ακομα περιεχομενο για αυτες τις τηλεορασεις εκτος και αν εχεις και ενα blu-ray player ή htpc και παιζεις ματροσκες.

----------


## maik

> Στην Αθηνα μπορω να σου πω η πλειονοτητα
> 
> Πλεον μια απλη 32'' HD Ready εχει 350 ευρω και μια full HD εχει 450 ευρω
> 
> Γενικα πιστευω σε ολα τα μεγαλα αστικα κεντρα (Αθηνα, Θεσσαλονικη, Πατρα, Αρτα, Ιωαννινα, Ηρακλειο κτλ) ολο και περισσοτεροι εχουν τετοιες τηλεορασεις ειτε για θεμα μοδας, ειτε γιατι εχει ο γειτονας ειτε γιατι απλα 350 ευρω δεν τους φαινεται τρομερο ποσο. Ειναι και θεμα αισθητικης, ξεφορτωνεσαι το κουτι την crt 
> 
> Το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν εχεις ακομα περιεχομενο για αυτες τις τηλεορασεις εκτος και αν εχεις και ενα blu-ray player ή htpc και παιζεις ματροσκες.


Οταν η εγκατεστημενη βαση γινει κρισιμη τοτε θα δωθει και τα αναλογο περιεχομενο.
Μεχρι στιγμης παντως πανεληνια δεν ξεπερνα το 10-15%

----------


## euri

> Μεχρι στιγμης παντως πανεληνια δεν ξεπερνα το 10-15%


Πώς προκύπτει αυτό; Κάποια έρευνα;  Κάποιο λινκ;

----------


## Sebu

Το θεμα ειναι δεν νομιζω να τους νοιαζει η πανελληνια βαση

Εδω καλα καλα το απλο adsl δεν εχει παει παντου.

Δεν προκειται να παει το vdsl2 του ΟΤΕ, πολυ απλα γιατι κοστιζει και δεν συμφερει σε συντομο οριζοντα. Προτιμοτερο οικονομικα για τον οργανισμο να καλυψει τα 2 μεγαλα αστικα κεντρα αρα να πιασει κοντα 5-6 εκατ. πελατες.

Δυστυχως δεν ειμαστε Ολλανδια να ειμαστε πεδινη επιπεδη χωρα και δυσκολευει πολυ αυτα την αναπτυξη τετοιων υποδομων σε μεγαλο βαθμο στην περιφερεια. Κυριως απο κοστολογικη πλευρα (cost/benefit analysis). Δυστυχως η περιφερεια δεν προσφερει ευκολο χρημα για ολους ανεξαρτητως τους παροχους.

Στα μεγαλα αστικα κεντρα λοιπον πιστευω οτι το ποσοστο που λες ξεπερνα το 50%.

Ηδη το 2006 οταν αγορασα εγω την lcd που εχω τωρα, τοτε που ειχαν πρωτοερθει η lcd στην Ελλαδα και εγινε πανικος πωλησεων το καλοκαιρι λογω μουντιαλ ειχαν 1500 ευρω οι 32αρες.
Το καλοκαιρι του 2010 εχει ξανα Μουντιαλ. Οι τιμες πλεον ειναι ξεφτιλα για 32'' lcd τηλεοραση (350 ευρω), τα δινεις μια φορα και την κρατας χρονια. Εκτιμηση μου ειναι λοιπον οτι αυτο το ποσοστο που λες για Αθηνα-Θεσσαλονικη ειναι πανω απο 50% και θα ανεβει και αλλο με το Μουντιαλ του χρονου.

Γενικα σε μεγαλα αθλητικα γεγονοτα και δη ποδοσφαιρικα, η κολωνα του σπιτιου θελει μεγαλη τηλεοραση για να δει ανετα το τοπι να τσουλαει  :Razz: 
Και να κανει και καμια μαζωξη για σουβλακια-πιτσες-μπυρες

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

Πλάκα πλάκα όσοι μου έρχονται τώρα στο μυαλό έχουν μία LCD τηλεόραση. Μόνο ο παππούς μου δεν έχει.  :Razz:

----------


## lewton

> Στο VDSL οι αποκλίσεις μπορεί να είναι από μικρές έως μηδαμινές για "μικρά" πακέτα της τάξης των 50Mbps.


Για 50 Mbps λογικά θα είναι πολύ κοντά στο 100% το ποσοστό αυτών που θα τα πιάνουν (σε συγχρονισμό πάντα, άλλο το πόσο θα κατεβάζουν).

........Auto merged post: lewton πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 33 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Πλάκα πλάκα όσοι μου έρχονται τώρα στο μυαλό έχουν μία LCD τηλεόραση. Μόνο ο παππούς μου δεν έχει.


Εγώ δεν έχω καν τηλεόραση.  :Very Happy:

----------


## DaveMurray

> Για 50 Mbps λογικά θα είναι πολύ κοντά στο 100% το ποσοστό αυτών που θα τα πιάνουν (σε συγχρονισμό πάντα, άλλο το πόσο θα κατεβάζουν).


Αυτό έλεγα και εγώ πιο πάνω, και λέγαμε πάλι "εως" στο vdsl.........

Τέλος πάντων, μπήκα σε νήμα για LCD oθόνες και ποιός έχει και δεν έχει LCD; Για να καταλάβω και εγώ....  :Smile:

----------


## maik

> Αυτό έλεγα και εγώ πιο πάνω, και λέγαμε πάλι "εως" στο vdsl.........
> 
> Τέλος πάντων, μπήκα σε νήμα για LCD oθόνες και ποιός έχει και δεν έχει LCD; Για να καταλάβω και εγώ....


Το ενα εξαρταται απο το αλλο. Τι να το κανεις το HD το VDSL και οτιδηποτε αλλο οταν δεν εχεις την καταλληλη συσκευη να το χρησιμοποιησεις.

----------


## agrelaphon

> Δεν μιλάω περι κοροιδίας "για το εως"


Αυτό φάνηκε από αυτά που έγραφες. για ποιά άλλη κοροϊδία  μιλάς, άγνωστο...

----------


## DaveMurray

> Το ενα εξαρταται απο το αλλο. Τι να το κανεις το HD το VDSL και οτιδηποτε αλλο οταν δεν εχεις την καταλληλη συσκευη να το χρησιμοποιησεις.


Και ποιός σου είπε ότι *όλοι* έχουν την ανάγκη για HD;  :Razz: 

ΌΛΟΙ πρέπει να έχουν την VDSL για να βλέπουν κολασμένα συνέχεια HD από σουπερ ντουπερ οθόνες full HD; Εμένα μπορεί να μην με ενδιαφέρει η ουαου ποιότητα hd, και να αρκουμαι σε ποιο λίγη, η τα ενδιαφέροντα μου να είναι εντελώς διαφορετικά από το να βλέπω xxx videos σε hd  :Laughing: , η οποιοδήποτε άλλο προγραμμα.... Το vdsl εκτός από HD εφαρμογή, έχει και άλλες..... :Wink: 

(όχι εμένα, γενικά)

Επίσης παραβλέπουμε το γεγονός, ότι αυτά τα 350 ευρώ, ειδικά σε αυτές τις εποχές, δεν είναι "χώμα" ποσό, αλλά υπολογίσιμο, και για πολλά φτωχά προάστια, η ακόμα και στο κέντρο, φαντάζει μεγάλο πόσο.... Δεν νομίζω ότι έχει η πλειοψηφία Full HD oθόνες, αλλά η μειοψηφία......

π.χ; Δείτε τις αγγελίες εδώ στο προσφορά, που χρειάζονται και πουλουν διάφορα, για ποσά από 5!!!! ευρώ μέχρι 30-50..... Μην λέμε και ότι θέλουμε....

-----




> Αυτό φάνηκε από αυτά που έγραφες. για ποιά άλλη κοροϊδία  μιλάς, άγνωστο...


sorry αν σου φάνηκε αλλιώς. Μιλούσα για πολλές άλλες κοροιδίες που ευδοκιμούν με το "adsl".... και όχι για το "εως".... Αυτό το εως πολλά χρόνια το έχω χωνέψει, καταλάβει, συμφιλιωθεί.... Ακόμα και τότε με τις 384αρες και τα προβλήματα....  :Smile:

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

> Εγώ δεν έχω καν τηλεόραση.


Ούτε LCD οθόνη???

----------


## maik

> Και ποιός σου είπε ότι *όλοι* έχουν την ανάγκη για HD; 
> 
> ΌΛΟΙ πρέπει να έχουν την VDSL για να βλέπουν κολασμένα συνέχεια HD από σουπερ ντουπερ οθόνες full HD; Εμένα μπορεί να μην με ενδιαφέρει η ουαου ποιότητα hd, και να αρκουμαι σε ποιο λίγη, η τα ενδιαφέροντα μου να είναι εντελώς διαφορετικά από το να βλέπω xxx videos σε hd , η οποιοδήποτε άλλο προγραμμα.... Το vdsl εκτός από HD εφαρμογή, έχει και άλλες.....


Μα ακριβως τα ιδια λεω. Οτι σημερα αυτοι που εχουν την "αναγκη" να βλεπουν HD ειναι λιγοι. Ισως ειναι πιο λιγοι αυτοι που χρειαζονται τις οποιες αλλες εφαρμογες.

----------


## sotos65

Λίγο ανάποδα το πας, πρώτα υποτίθεται πρέπει να υπάρχει παροχή περιεχομένου, και μετά ο άλλος θα αγοράσει συσκευή που να το υποστηρίζει (όχι βέβαια ότι δεν υπάρχουν ήδη πολλές τηλεοράσεις LCD και Plasma που υποστηρίζουν HD). Και για να υπάρξει παροχή, πρέπει να ενδιαφερθούν οι πάροχοι!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

ΥΓ. Πριν ένα χρόνο ο ΟΤΕ έκανε δοκιμές σε HD στον Hellas Sat, αρχικά με κάτι αστεία διαφημιστικά για δορυφορικό internet (με κάτι τσοπάνηδες από Κύπρο) και μετά για αρκετό καιρό έπαιζε διάφορα μικρά σποτάκια/ντοκυμαντέρ από την Αγιά Σοφιά, Γαύδο, κάτι μύλους, και ίσως άλλα που δεν θυμάμαι. Κάποια στιγμή τα έκοψε, και από τότε nada. Αρχές Αυγούστου πήρε την άδεια από τον Παυλόπουλο για το πακέτο συνδρομητικής δορυφορικής τηλεόρασης που σχεδίαζε. Κάτι νεώτερο γι αυτό μήπως υπάρχει;

----------


## maik

> Λίγο ανάποδα το πας, πρώτα υποτίθεται πρέπει να υπάρχει παροχή περιεχομένου, και μετά ο άλλος θα αγοράσει συσκευή που να το υποστηρίζει (όχι βέβαια ότι δεν υπάρχουν ήδη πολλές τηλεοράσεις LCD και Plasma που υποστηρίζουν HD). Και για να υπάρξει παροχή, πρέπει να ενδιαφερθούν οι πάροχοι!


Ειπα οτι ειναι αλληλενδετα. Το ενα φερνει το αλλο. Ναι με για να αγορασει συσκευη καποιος θα πρεπει να εχει περιεχομενο αλλα και οι παροχοι δεν γινεται να κανουν επενδυσεις εκκατομυριων για μερικους ψαγμενους και μονο. Και οι διαφημιστες αν δεν εχει εγκατεστημενη βαση δεν πληρωνουν.

----------


## sotos65

Αυτή είναι η λογική όποιου δεν θέλει να επενδύσει και προωθήσει μια νέα τεχνολογία πάντως, η λογική του μηδενικού ρίσκου... 

(παρεμπιπτόντως, αν υποθέσουμε ότι έχουμε μία συνδρομητική πλατφόρμα, κανονικά οι διαφημιστές δεν έχουν λόγο στην υπόθεση, διότι οι διαφημίσεις είτε δεν πρέπει να υπάρχουν στα αμιγώς συνδρομητικά κανάλια - πχ ταινιών, ντοκυμαντέρ κλπ - ή να είναι ελάχιστες)

----------


## emeliss

> παρεμπιπτόντως, αν υποθέσουμε ότι έχουμε μία συνδρομητική πλατφόρμα, κανονικά οι διαφημιστές δεν έχουν λόγο στην υπόθεση


Το κερασάκι της συνδρομητικής στην Ελλάδα, οι αθλητικοί αγώνες έχουν να κάνουν με κάτι άλλο εκτός από τις διαφημίσεις;

Διαφήμιση δεν είναι μόνο αυτό που δείχνουν ανάμεσα στις εκπομπές.

----------


## sotos65

Αυτό που λέω είναι ότι δεν είναι δυνατό να έχεις ως προαπαιτούμενο την ύπαρξη διαφημίσεων και διαφημιστών ΑΝ θέλεις να προωθήσεις νέες τεχνολογίες (και σιγά τις νέες, τόσα κανάλια HD υπάρχουν ήδη στο εξωτερικο εδώ και μια πενταετία, ακόμα και σε χώρες που υποτιμούμε), οι διαφημίσεις και οι διαφημιστές θα έρθουν από μόνοι τους όταν δουν πως πάνε τα πράγματα. Αλλά εδώ στην Ελλάδα εγκλωβιζόμαστε σε μη διλλήματα, τύπου ποιος έκανε το αβγό, αν δεν θέλουμε να ξεκινήσουμε κάτι...

----------


## MNP-10

Η παροχη HD μεσω των παροχων σε ελεγχομενο feed ειναι ενα σκελος. Υπαρχει ολοκληρη γεννια νεων ανθρωπων που δε βλεπουν tv με τον παραδοσιακο τροπο - αντιθετα βλεπουν τεραστιο ογκο οπτικοακουστικου υλικο με μονα εργαλεια το pc και το internet.. και εκει πανω βασιζονται απ'τα torrentαδικα, εως το youtube, εως τα τηλεοπτικα καναλια που  πλεον (σε ολοενα αυξανομενο αριθμο) δειχνουν το περιεχομενο τους μεσω web. Αλλα για να σου δειξει πχ το mtv ενα stream 10 mbps αντι για 2 mbps, πρεπει να ειναι βεβαιο οτι αυτο δε θα οδηγησει σε αποκλεισμο μεγαλη μεριδα θεατων πχ που εχουν συνδεσεις <10 mbps. Ή το youtube πχ που προσαρμοζεται σε ενα μεσο ορο της αγορας και ακομα και τα HD τα κουτσουρευει λογω compression για να μη bufferιαζει "στον μεσο ορο". 

(πχ εμενα bufferιαζει στη 2αρα ακομα και αυτο)

Ολες αυτες οι εκπτωσεις ποιοτητας δεν θα υπηρχαν εφοσον οι χρηστες (παγκοσμιως - οχι μονο στην ελλαδα) ειχαν περισσοτερο bandwidth. Το θεμα ειναι οτι οταν ο παγκοσμιος μεσος ορος πχ θα επιτρεπει στο youtube να δειχνει videακια 10-20 mbps ή το ταδε online καναλι θα δειχνει μεσω web με 10+ mbps, εμεις θα εχουμε ακομα ADSL και θα bufferιαζει... 

Υπ'οψην οτι το youtube πηγε απ'τα 300+ kbps στα ~2 mbps μεσα σε 3-4 χρονια. Σε αλλα 3-4 χρονια ποσο θα ειναι?  :Whistle:

----------


## emeliss

Δεν πιστεύω να έχει κανείς την αυταπάτη ότι κάποιος νοιάζεται για την προώθηση της τεχνολογίας. Μόνο για τις πωλήσεις νοιάζονται όλοι. Η τεχνολογία θα έρθει για να πουλήσει ένα νέο ή ένα "νέο" προϊόν που το έχουμε ανάγκη, ή που μας δημιούργησαν την εντύπωση πως το έχουμε ανάγκη.

----------


## sotos65

Anyway, εδώ έχει μια λίστα με HD κανάλια που εκπέμπονται στην Ευρώπη (με εξαίρεση 4). Η απουσία της Ελλάδας από αυτή τη λίστα είναι εκκωφαντική...

http://www.flysat.com/hdtv.php

----------


## treli@ris

Off Topic





> (πχ εμενα bufferιαζει στη 2αρα ακομα και αυτο)


Αυτο bufferιαζει ακομα και απο 100αρα. Εκτος κι αν φταιει το pc μου...

----------


## emeliss

> Anyway, εδώ έχει μια λίστα με HD κανάλια που εκπέμπονται στην Ευρώπη (με εξαίρεση 4). Η απουσία της Ελλάδας από αυτή τη λίστα είναι εκκωφαντική...


Εκκωφαντική γιατί; Το θεωρείς τόσο σημαντικό;

----------


## sotos65

Ναι, γιατί δεν είναι σημαντικό; Όπως και ότι με εξαίρεση τον Σκάι, κανένα άλλο κανάλι δεν εκπέμπει σε 16:9. Λίγο το ένα, λίγο το άλλο, και έχουμε τα φαινόμενα να βλέπουμε την εθνική μπάσκετ σε 4:3 με κομμένο frame δεξιά - αριστερά, να χάνουμε τις φάσεις και τους παίκτες...

----------


## emeliss

Γιατί είναι δευτερεύων εκ ορισμού. Προτεραιότητα έχει το περιεχόμενο και όχι η ανάλυση της εικόνας. Μιλάμε για αισθητική βελτίωση και όχι για πραγματική βελτίωση. Καλό είναι να έρθει αλλά προτεραιότητα πρέπει (θα έπρεπε πιο σωστά) να ρίξουν αλλού.

----------


## sotos65

Σ' αρέσει να βλέπεις ταινίες (ή και όλα σχεδόν τα νέα αμερικανικά σήριαλ) κομμένες σε 4:3; Ο ιδανικός τρόπος να καταστρέψεις και να χαλάσεις τη προοπτική που ήθελε να δείξει ο σκηνοθέτης. Αυτό είναι όμως η μόνιμη κατάσταση στα ελληνικά κανάλια. Τϊποτα δεν εμποδίζει ένα κανάλι να έχει καλό περιεχόμενο και καλή ανάλυση, απλά δεν νοιάζονται...

----------


## emeliss

Θα καλυτερέψει το έργο του φωτογράφου αν χρησιμοποιήσει κάμερα 21Μpixel αντί για 11; Θα ήταν διαφορετική η ανατριχίλα που ένιωσες βλέποντας τον Νηλ Άρμστρονγκ να πατάει στην σελήνη αν το πλάνο ήταν έγχρωμο και HD;

Προφανώς πολλά εμποδίζουν τα κανάλια να έχουν καλό περιεχόμενο. Αλλά πολύ στο κοινωνικό το έριξα. Έτσι και αλλιώς η καλή ανάλυση θα έρθει. Πρέπει το απορρυπαντικό να φαίνεται όμορφα.

----------


## sotos65

Εδώ δεν έχουμε 11Mpixel και θέλουμε να τα κάνουμε 21 όμως. Έχουμε εικόνα από κινητό του 1Mpixel και λέμε να το κάνουμε 5-6 με μία compact p&s. Άσε το τι εικόνα υπάρχει σε πολλούς αναμεταδότες στην επαρχία, αλλά και στην Αθήνα από όσο ξέρω, με τις παρεμβολές, είδωλα, χιονάκια. Γι αυτό λέω, δεν νοιάζονται...

----------


## DaveMurray

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Αυτο bufferιαζει ακομα και απο 100αρα. Εκτος κι αν φταιει το pc μου...


Κατα περιέργως, εμένα δεν buffer-ιάζει  :Razz:   :Blink:  :Shocked:  :Shocked:

----------


## ThReSh

> Κατα περιέργως, εμένα δεν buffer-ιάζει


ούτε μένα και είμαι και με Forthnet (τρομακτικό  :Razz:  )

----------


## DaveMurray

Όντως  :Scared:

----------


## MNP-10

Εμενα τερματιζει το bandwidth, δλδ η 2αρα δε μου φθανει με τα 210kb/sec - ειναι flatlined στο max το traffic.. εκει ειναι το θεμα.. αμα εχεις παραπανω δε βλεπω γιατι να bufferιασει.

----------


## anon

Κοιτάξτε, είναι περίπου το ίδιο όπως και με την έγχρωμη όταν μπήκε στην ζωή μας. ΟΙ έγχρωμες τηλεοράσεις υπήρχαν και καιρό λόγω του ότι έξω προχωράνε πιο γρήγορα απο εμάς, αλλά αυτό δεν εμπόδισε να αγοράζουν και έγχρωμες, βασικά για να βλέπουν βίντεο, μιας και δεν υπήρχε ανάλογο περιεχόμενα απο ΕΡΤ/ΥΕΝΕΔ. Και πουλούσανε καλά όσο μειωνόταν η τιμή τους.

Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και εδώ. Μπορεί το περιεχόμενο απο τα συνήθη κανάλια να μην είναι HD, αλλά ειδικά με την εισαγωγή και της επίγειας ψηφιακής θα είναι πολύ καλύτερο, θα δείχνει καλύτερα σε μια HD Ready ή Full HD αποτι σε μια παραδοσιακή CRT.

Eπειτα έχουμε και τα DVD players, πλέον κυκλοφορούν με upscale σε φθηνές τιμές και τα BD Players κατεβαίνουν όλο και πιο πολύ. Νομίζω ότι εαν πέσουν κάτω απο τα 120-100 ευρώ, κρίσημο σημείο κατα την γνώμη μου, τότε θα έχουμε δυο ειδών αγοραστές, του απόλυτου φθηνού πχ 30 ευρω που θα παίρνει ένα DVD player noname, και του επώνυμου που θα δίνει 100+ ευρώ και θα προτιμά αυτό που ειναι και BD player. Οπότε θα υπάρχει HD περιεχόμενο να δούν, ήδη βλέπω στο βίντεο κλαμπ να πληθαίνουν οι τίτλοι BlueRay.

Και έπειτα υπάρχει και το ιντερνετ. Που έχουμε φθάσει στο σημείο να έχουμε και συσκευές Hard Disk recording που συνδέεονται και στο Ιντερνετ και να παίζουν youtube (χωρίς υπολογιστή ή άλλα), και άλλα internet video streamings.

Οσον αφορά την προμήθεια τηλεόρασης, πλέον εδώ και 4+ χρόνια δεν βλέπεις υψηλού επιπέδου CRT, μόνο επίπεδες. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι πλέον σε οποιαδήποτε νέα οικογένεια, μπαίνει μια επίπεδη. Οταν χαλάσει μια CRT, όπως πχ στον πατέρα μου, δεν αξίζει καν να την επισκευάσεις. Θα δώσεις πχ ένα 100άρικο, και χωρίς εγγύηση. Δίνεις 300+ και παίρνεις επίπεδη καινούργια και με εγγύηση. Νομίζω ότι πλέον θα πρέπει να μιλάμε για 50%+ με επίπεδες τηλεοράσεις (όχι όλες FULL HD, γιατί πρόσφατα έχουν πέσει οι τιμές αυτών).

----------


## konenas

Μα δεν χρειαζόμαστε ταχύτητα μόνο για να βλέπουμε τηλεόραση.
Τόσες άλλες εφαρμογές μπορούμε να κάνουμε χωρίς να μένουμε στα 1Mbps ( αναφέρομαι για φόρτωμα ).

Δεν μας φτάνει όμως το VDSL χρειάζονται οι οπτικές ίνες.  :Wink: 

Ας ελπίσουμε ότι ο Γιωρίκας θα το βάλει μπροστά - εξάλλου υπέρ της τεχνολογίας είναι :Thinking: .

----------


## hostolis

> (πχ εμενα bufferιαζει στη 2αρα ακομα και αυτο)


Εμένα με forthnet στο dumeter βλέπω πως κάνει spikes μέχει 80kB/sec και μεσο ορο 35kB/sec. Δεν βλεπεται με τίποτα το βίντεο.

----------


## emeliss

Άντε να βγει κάνα νέο για το vdsl από τον ΟΤΕ να μπει και το topic ξανά σε ένα δρόμο.

----------


## Sebu

Δεν νομιζω πριν οριστικοποιηθει ποια θα ειναι νεα κυβερνηση, να υπαρξουν νεοτερα απο το Μεγαρο

Τωρα ολοι τηρουν σταση αναμονης.

Σε κανα μηνα-διμηνο (αναλογα αν θα ξαναπαμε καπακια για εκλογες) θα ξερουμε

----------


## tsioy

OTE γερά για FTTH!!

----------


## DaveMurray

λέει εκεί για vdsl2. vdsl2 λοιπόν με ένα 50αράκι; ενω γίνεται παραπάνω; χμ χμ η θα μπερδεύτηκαν, και θα εννούσαν vdsl, η ο ΟΤΕ, τσιγκουνεύεται, και δεν "θα χώσει" 100άρα  :Razz: 

Εδώ και τώρα 100αρα  :Razz:  (η τουλάχιστον το ανώτερο up που μπορεί να δωθεί  :Razz:   :Razz: )

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

Για επιχειρήσεις θα είναι τα πάνω από 50.

----------


## emeliss

> vdsl2 λοιπόν με ένα 50αράκι; ενω γίνεται παραπάνω; χμ χμ η θα μπερδεύτηκαν, και θα εννούσαν vdsl, η ο ΟΤΕ, τσιγκουνεύεται, και δεν "θα χώσει" 100άρα


Ή κάτι ξέρουν παραπάνω.

----------


## zoug100

ποσο upload σκοπευουν να δωσουν με το vdsl?ξερουμε?
επισης το vdsl θα το παρεχουν και οι εναλλακτικοι?

----------


## nm96027

> ποσο upload σκοπευουν να δωσουν με το vdsl?ξερουμε?
> επισης το vdsl θα το παρεχουν και οι εναλλακτικοι?


Σύμφωνα με τον πρώην πλέον πρόεδρο της ΕΕΤΤ κ. Ν. Αλεξανδρίδη η έναρξη διάθεσης πακέτων vdsl από τον ΟΤΕ θα φέρει παράλληλα και την υποχρέωση μεταπώλησης σε εναλλακτικούς. Άρα ο ένας δρόμος είναι να πουλάει χονδρική ο ΟΤΕ στους εναλλακτικούς vdsl. 

Ο άλλος δρόμος (όχι απαραίτητα αντίθετος από τον προηγούμενο) είναι η απελευθέρωση του τοπικού υποβρόχου και η δυνατότητα εγκατάστασης εξοπλισμού από τους εναλλακτικούς στα ΚΑΦΑΟ (δίπλα) ώστε να δώσουν δικές τους υπηρεσίες LLU-VDSL. Αυτό προβλέπεται από το νυν RUO και γενικώς δεν χρειάζεται πολύ ρυθμιστική δουλειά για να γίνει. Ασφαλώς κάτι τέτοιο απαιτεί κεφάλαια από τους εναλλακτικούς. Πάντως η δυνατότητα υπάρχει.

----------


## Spectre

> Σύμφωνα με τον πρώην πλέον πρόεδρο της ΕΕΤΤ κ. Ν. Αλεξανδρίδη η έναρξη διάθεσης πακέτων vdsl από τον ΟΤΕ θα φέρει παράλληλα και την υποχρέωση μεταπώλησης σε εναλλακτικούς. Άρα ο ένας δρόμος είναι να πουλάει χονδρική ο ΟΤΕ στους εναλλακτικούς vdsl.


Έχεις κάποια πηγή γι' αυτό το σχόλιο;  :Smile:

----------


## emeliss

> Έχεις κάποια πηγή γι' αυτό το σχόλιο;


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=312637

----------


## Sebu

> Σύμφωνα με τον πρώην πλέον πρόεδρο της ΕΕΤΤ κ. Ν. Αλεξανδρίδη η έναρξη διάθεσης πακέτων vdsl από τον ΟΤΕ θα φέρει παράλληλα και την υποχρέωση μεταπώλησης σε εναλλακτικούς. Άρα ο ένας δρόμος είναι να πουλάει χονδρική ο ΟΤΕ στους εναλλακτικούς vdsl. 
> 
> Ο άλλος δρόμος (όχι απαραίτητα αντίθετος από τον προηγούμενο) είναι η απελευθέρωση του τοπικού υποβρόχου και η δυνατότητα εγκατάστασης εξοπλισμού από τους εναλλακτικούς στα ΚΑΦΑΟ (δίπλα) ώστε να δώσουν δικές τους υπηρεσίες LLU-VDSL. Αυτό προβλέπεται από το νυν RUO και γενικώς δεν χρειάζεται πολύ ρυθμιστική δουλειά για να γίνει. Ασφαλώς κάτι τέτοιο απαιτεί κεφάλαια από τους εναλλακτικούς. Πάντως η δυνατότητα υπάρχει.


Nm με το το δευτερο σχολιο σου, υπονοείς ότι ετσι μπορει ο ΟΤΕ να παρακαμψει το σκοπελο να υποχρεωθει να δωσει vdsl χονδρικη στους παροχους (αφου θα το εχει στησει με δικα του εξοδα) και να πει οποιος γουσταρει ας ερθει, εγω απελευθερωσα τον τοπικο υποβροχο???

Σε αυτη την περιπτωση (αν απελευθερωσει τον υποβροχο) δεν υποχρεουται να δωσει χονδρικη προσβαση στους αλλους, αν ο ιδιος παει και στησει πρωτος mini-dslams με οπτικες (πχ FTTC)????

----------


## Jazzer

Το ερώτημα είναι αν οι εναλλακτικοί πάροχοι διαθέτουν τα κεφάλαια που απαιτούνται για VDSL, ενώ δεν είναι ξεκάθαρο αν τους συμφέρει να προχωρήσουν στη διάθεσή του.
Μη ξεχνάμε ότι δεν έχουν ακόμη αποσβέσει τις επενδύσεις τους σε ADSL2+, πόσο μάλλον να προχωρήσουν σε νέες επενδύσεις...
Προσωπική μου εκτίμηση είναι ότι με βάση τα όχι και τόσο θετικά οικονομικά τους αποτελέσματα, είναι αμφίβολο αν οι δοικήσεις αλλά κυρίως οι μέτοχοι τους θα συμφωνήσουν σε μια τέτοια κίνηση.
Ίσως ο ρόλος του μεταπωλητή υπηρεσιών VDSL να τους ταιριάζει καλύτερα, αφού εμπεριέχει σαφώς μικρότερο ρίσκο.  :Wink:

----------


## geoal

εγω πιστευω οτι οταν ερθουν τα μεγαλα bandwith στα σπιτια θα μπουν σιγα-σιγα και ορια ανεβασματος και κατεβασματος ανα μηνα οπως συμβαινει ηδη στο εξωτερικο. Προσωπικα προτιμω το adsl με 1/11 που εχω τωρα και απεριοριστο παρα 5/50 και 10Gb το μηνα περιορισμο. Καλο θα ειναι να εχουμε υποψιν μας οτι το διεθνες bandwith δεν το περνουν δωρεαν ή εστω σχετικα φτηνα οι παροχοι εταιρειες οποτε και θα κοιταξουν να περιορισουν καπως το απειρο κατεβασμα απο αυτους που θα εχουν τετοιες συνδεσεις. Ειδωμεν μεχρι τοτε.

----------


## nm96027

> Nm με το το δευτερο σχολιο σου, υπονοείς ότι ετσι μπορει ο ΟΤΕ να παρακαμψει το σκοπελο να υποχρεωθει να δωσει vdsl χονδρικη στους παροχους (αφου θα το εχει στησει με δικα του εξοδα) και να πει οποιος γουσταρει ας ερθει, εγω απελευθερωσα τον τοπικο υποβροχο???
> 
> Σε αυτη την περιπτωση (αν απελευθερωσει τον υποβροχο) δεν υποχρεουται να δωσει χονδρικη προσβαση στους αλλους, αν ο ιδιος παει και στησει πρωτος mini-dslams με οπτικες (πχ FTTC)????


Δεν έχω ειδική άποψη. Νομίζω πως δεν θα μπορέσει να αποφύγει την χονδρική μεταπώληση VDSL ούτως ή άλλως. Και γιατί να το αποφύγει άλλωστε; Τον συμφέρει αφού έτσι οι LLU πελάτες των εναλλακτικών παρόχων θα έχουν μία ακόμα ευκαιρία να γυρίσουν πίσω στον ΟΤΕ, έστω και μέσω μεταπωλημένων υπηρεσιών ή και ΧΕΓ. Mην ξεχνάμε πως αν πχ εγώ (που έχω LLU από την hol διαλέξω να βάλω VDSL του ΟΤΕ θα πρέπει να γυρίσω στον ΟΤΕ είτε το αγοράσω από την hol (ως μεταπωλητής) είτε κατευθείαν από τον ΟΤΕ.

Οσο για την αποδεσμοποίηση του τοπικού υποβρόχου, τόσο η αναφορά στο υπάρχον RUO όσο και το link που παράθεσε πολύ σωστά ο emeliss κάνουν ξεκάθαρο πως το LLU VDSL είναι αναπόφευκτο θεσμικά/ρυθμιστικά. Πρακτικά αυτό είναι μία άλλη ιστορία που αφενός εναπόκειται στα οικονομικά των παρόχων αλλά και στις πολεοδομικές ιδιαιτερότητες των μεγάλων πόλεων της χώρας (εύρος πεζοδρομίου).

----------


## sexrazat

*Deutsche Telekom: «Εχουμε επενδύσει πολλά στον ΟΤΕ»*

Η ΝΑΥΤΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ Τρίτη, 22 Σεπτεμβρίου 2009 07:00

Σαφή απάντηση-μήνυμα στην αξιωματική αντιπολίτευση, η οποία έχει δηλώσει διά του αρχηγού της ότι εάν γίνει κυβέρνηση θα επιδιώξει την επαναδιαπραγμάτευση της συμφωνίας του Δημοσίου με την Deutsche Telekom για τον ΟΤΕ, έδωσε χθες το μέλος του διοικητικού συμβουλίου της γερμανικής εταιρείας, Guido Kerkhoff.

Μιλώντας σε εκδήλωση, που οργάνωσε το Ελληνογερμανικό Εμπορικό και Βιομηχανικό Επιμελητήριο στην Αθήνα με μέγα χορηγό τον ΟΤΕ, δήλωσε: «Εχουμε επενδύσει πολλά στον ελληνικό οργανισμό (προηγουμένως είχε αναφέρει 3,8 δισ. ευρώ) και είναι δύσκολο να λάβουμε μία αντιπρόταση, που να μας ικανοποιεί».

Επανέλαβε δε περισσότερες από δύο φορές ότι η DT σέβεται και τηρεί τις συμφωνίες και αναμένει να κάνουν το ίδιο όλα τα συμβαλλόμενα μέρη. Υπογράμμισε επίσης ότι η DT δεν εμπλέκεται στην πολιτική και ότι η άποψή του είναι πως η διαχείριση των εταιρειών πρέπει να γίνεται από ικανά άτομα, μακριά από την πολιτική. Ο κ. Kerkhoff αναφέρθηκε επίσης και στα εξής:

-Στην ανάγκη μείωσης του προσωπικού στον ΟΤΕ [OTEr.AT] Σχετικά άρθρα κατά 2.000 άτομα, η οποία θα μπορούσε να εξοικονομήσει ετησίως 130 εκατ. ευρώ. Δικαιολόγησε την ανάγκη αυτή από το γεγονός ότι η σταθερή τηλεφωνία του ΟΤΕ έχει το χαμηλότερο περιθώριο EBITDA (κέρδη προ φόρων, τόκων και αποσβέσεων) στον όμιλο DT. Η προαναφερόμενη μείωση θα επιφέρει 20% αύξηση στο EBITDA και 10% αύξηση στη ρευστότητα. Το ανώτατο στέλεχος του ΟΤΕ δεν παρέλειψε να πει ότι στον οργανισμό υπάρχουν μεγάλοι μισθοί.

-Στις συνέργειες από τη συμφωνία ΟΤΕ- DΤ. Όπως είπε έχουν στόχο ετησίως 200 εκατ. ευρώ. Το 2011 θα είναι 250 εκατ. ευρώ, ενώ μέχρι στιγμής έχουν εξοικονομηθεί από συνέργειες 83,6 εκατ. ευρώ.

-Σχετικά με τις επενδύσεις σε νέες δομές τόνισε ότι η DT στηρίζει το σχέδιο του ΟΤΕ για την εγκατάσταση οπτικών ινών. Ήταν σαφές ότι αναφερόταν στο σχέδιο του ΟΤΕ να φτάσει το δίκτυο οπτικών ινών μέχρι τα ΚΑΦΑΟ του. Όπως είναι γνωστό, ο ΟΤΕ έχει διαφωνήσει με την απερχόμενη κυβέρνηση για το σχέδιο δημιουργίας οπτικών ινών, που θα φτάνει μέχρι τα νοικοκυριά.

ΤΕΤΗ ΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΙΔΗ

----------


## wireless_surfer

η αβάσταχτη ελαφρότητα του ελληνικού είναι...

----------


## emeliss

Ότι το ΠΑΣΟΚ δεν μπορεί να επαναδιαπραγματευτεί την συμφωνία DT-Δημόσιο χωρίς βαθύ πορτοφόλι είναι σίγουρο.
Είναι επίσης σίγουρο ότι την DT ενδιαφέρουν περισσότερο τα λογιστικά νούμερα από τα πραγματικά. Από την αρχή του χρόνου λέει η DT για αποχώρηση 2500 ατόμων, το άφησαν για το 2010, το επανέφερε ο Βουρλούμης στην ΔΕΘ, το ξαναλέει η DT. Θερμό Γεννάρη μάλλον θα έχουμε.

Την DT την ενδιαφέρει το λογιστήριο σήμερα. Που σημαίνει EBITDA, που σημαίνει μείωση κόστους σε αγορές, αλλά μάλλον δεν σημαίνει ιδιαίτερο ενδιαφέρον για επενδύσεις, αφού δηλώνουν πως "στηρίζουν" το έργο για το vdsl. Και εγώ το στηρίζω, αλλά έτσι το έργο δεν γίνεται. Θέλει να επενδύσεις, χρήματα και ανθρώπινους πόρους για να γίνει.

----------


## lewton

> Θέλει να επενδύσεις, χρήματα και ανθρώπινους πόρους για να γίνει.


Πολλούς συμβασιούχους μυρίζει.  :Razz:

----------


## emeliss

> Πολλούς συμβασιούχους μυρίζει.


Όλοι οι τελευταίοι συμβασιούχοι της oteplus είναι. Το ξέρουν το κόλπο. Και αυτοί δεν παίρνουν "μεγάλους μισθούς".

Το θέμα για αυτό το νήμα είναι άλλο. Εκτός από την "στήριξη" της DT στο σχέδιο του ΟΤΕ για το VDSL, τι γίνεται στην πράξη.

----------


## agrelaphon

> Πολλούς συμβασιούχους μυρίζει.


Για τους συμβασιούχους αντιδρά το συνδικάτο και για μόνιμους αντιδρά ο ΟΤΕ. Σα να μη γίνονται και πολλά μου μυρίζει...

----------


## sotos65

Καλά πόσοι είναι αυτή τη στιγμή οι εργαζόμενοι στον ΟΤΕ και η DT θέλει να διώξει 2000;

----------


## konenas

Ο τύπος της ΝτεΤε θέλει να τα πάρει. 
Αυξάνει το τίμημα, απειλεί με απολύσεις, να δούμε τι άλλο θα σκεφτεί.
Που να 'ξερε πως τα κόμματα απλά τα λένε προεκλογικά και δεν τα εφαρμόζουν ποτέ ... λέτε να του τα είπε ο Βουρλούμης;

----------


## Theodore41

> Ο τύπος της ΝτεΤε θέλει να τα πάρει. 
> Αυξάνει το τίμημα, απειλεί με απολύσεις, να δούμε τι άλλο θα σκεφτεί.
> Που να 'ξερε πως τα κόμματα απλά τα λένε προεκλογικά και δεν τα εφαρμόζουν ποτέ ... λέτε να του τα είπε ο Βουρλούμης;


Και τι σχεση εχουν τα κομματα;Το κουμαντο το κανουν αλλοι.Το πολυ πολυ,να πουνε κατι για τα ματια του κοσμου.
Αμα θελει να διωξει,θα διωξει.
Και οσον αοφρα τις αντιδρασεις,με τοση ανεργια γυρω,ποιος τολμαει να το χοντρυνει το παιχνιδι;
Ετσι κι αλλοιως,τα κομματοσκυλα-συνδικαλισταδες,απεχωρησαν μετα φανων και λαμπαδων,και καποιου 100χιλιαρου στην απομεσα,κατα την τελευταια εθελουσια.

----------


## ubuntubu

> Καλά πόσοι είναι αυτή τη στιγμή οι εργαζόμενοι στον ΟΤΕ και η DT θέλει να διώξει 2000;


11.941

http://www.ote.gr/portal/page/portal...view/Factsheet

----------


## emeliss

Πέρασαν 3 μήνες από το άνοιγμα του topic...

Κινείται τίποτα άραγε ή απλά έχουμε κινήσεις μόνο σε ανακοινώσεις; Θα περάσουν και άλλοι μήνες περιμένοντας τις προθέσεις του νέου υπουργείου ή όντως αληθεύει το "δεν μπορούμε να περιμένουμε άλλο";

----------


## xmperop1

Προς το παρον βάζουν πελάτες σε πιλοτική λειτουργία όπου έχουν στηθεί καμπίνες. :Wink: 
Αλλά πρέπει να στηθούν πάρα πολλές ακόμα. :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Theodore41

Που ειναι αυτοι οι θαλαμοι-καμπινες ρε παιδια;Στην  Κυψελη,εχουν βαλει καμια;

----------


## emeliss

> Αλλά πρέπει να στηθούν πάρα πολλές ακόμα.


Στήνονται όμως; Υπάρχει αναβρασμός; Υπάρχει ουσιαστική θέληση; Ή το πάνε χαλαρά και πιλοτικά...

Είναι ένα έργο το οποίο φαίνεται. Στους δρόμους πάνω θα είναι.

----------


## xmperop1

> Στήνονται όμως; Υπάρχει αναβρασμός; Υπάρχει ουσιαστική θέληση; Ή το πάνε χαλαρά και πιλοτικά...
> 
> Είναι ένα έργο το οποίο φαίνεται. Στους δρόμους πάνω θα είναι.


Μάλλον για χαλαρά και πιλοτικά φαίνεται μέχρι τώρα.

----------


## wireless_surfer

στην θεσσαλονίκη έφυγε προ δύο-τριών μηνών και απο κάποιο εργοστάσιο της Σίνδου, ένας στολος απο van με το γνωστό διακριτικό "συνεργείο οπτικών ινών ΟΤΕ" ή κάπως έτσι τέλος πάντων. '
Στην μπροστινή του αυλή μόνο, είχε καμια 70αριά τέτοια. Είχαν "κάτσει" εκεί γα κανα δυο μήνες επίσης. Περισσότερα δεν γνωρίζω, αλλα μου έκανε ένα κλικ με όλα αυτά... (και με το μέγεθος)

----------


## nm96027

Aπό το in.gr: http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?ln...4&lngDtrID=251

Δηλώσεις της ηγεσίας του Υπουργείο Υποδομών, Μεταφορών και Δικτύων:

Για το θέμα του έργου των οπτικών ινών τονίστηκε ότι *υπάρχει ήδη ένα σχέδιο νόμου που έχει επεξεργαστεί η παρούσα κυβέρνηση* και το οποίο θα κατατεθεί στη βουλή, αφού συμπληρωθεί με στοιχεία που θα προκύψουν από τη δημόσια διαβούλευση που προωθεί η Εθνική Επιτροπή Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Ταχυδρομείων ΕΕΤΤ και η οποία βρίσκεται σε εξέλιξη.

----------


## DreamAxe

> Για το θέμα του έργου των οπτικών ινών τονίστηκε ότι *υπάρχει ήδη ένα σχέδιο νόμου που έχει επεξεργαστεί η παρούσα κυβέρνηση* και το οποίο θα κατατεθεί στη βουλή, αφού συμπληρωθεί με στοιχεία που θα προκύψουν από τη δημόσια διαβούλευση που προωθεί η Εθνική Επιτροπή Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Ταχυδρομείων ΕΕΤΤ και η οποία βρίσκεται σε εξέλιξη.


Ας ελπίσουμε να αφορά άμεση δημιουργία υποδομών FTTH γιατί με VDSL-ημίμετρα δεν...  :Thinking:

----------


## agrelaphon

> στην θεσσαλονίκη έφυγε προ δύο-τριών μηνών και απο κάποιο εργοστάσιο της Σίνδου, ένας στολος απο van με το γνωστό διακριτικό "συνεργείο οπτικών ινών ΟΤΕ" ή κάπως έτσι τέλος πάντων. '
> Στην μπροστινή του αυλή μόνο, είχε καμια 70αριά τέτοια. Είχαν "κάτσει" εκεί γα κανα δυο μήνες επίσης. Περισσότερα δεν γνωρίζω, αλλα μου έκανε ένα κλικ με όλα αυτά... (και με το μέγεθος)


Vito 4x4 αυτόματα εννοείς?  :Worthy: 
Άσχετο, αυτά χρειάζονταν επιγόντως ανά την επικράτεια για καθημερινές δουλειές

----------


## emeliss

> Ας ελπίσουμε να αφορά άμεση δημιουργία υποδομών FTTH γιατί με VDSL-ημίμετρα δεν...


Το σχέδιο νόμου είναι για το γνωστό ftth.

----------


## DreamAxe

> Το σχέδιο νόμου είναι για το γνωστό ftth.


Μακάρι, αλλά δυσκολεύομαι να βγάλω αυτό το συμπέρασμα απο το μικρό απόσπασμα του in.gr. Μακάρι πάντως...

----------


## nkclr

Πριν μερικές ημέρες είχε έρθει τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ για βλάβη που είχα με τον συγχρονισμό της γραμμής μου και μου είπε ότι τελειώνουν τα βάσανά μας γιατί σε δύο μήνες ξεκινάνε οι οπτικές ίνες στην γειτονιά μας (οπτική ίνα σε κάθε καφάο) και το έργο ξεκινάει για εμάς τους τυχερους από το κέντρο της Τερψιθέας !! 

 :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## gtl

> Πριν μερικές ημέρες είχε έρθει τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ για βλάβη που είχα με τον συγχρονισμό της γραμμής μου και μου είπε ότι τελειώνουν τα βάσανά μας γιατί σε δύο μήνες ξεκινάνε οι οπτικές ίνες στην γειτονιά μας (οπτική ίνα σε κάθε καφάο) και το έργο ξεκινάει για εμάς τους τυχερους από το κέντρο της Τερψιθέας !!


Φίλε μου κάνε μας την χάρη να ενημερώσεις κι εμάς τους λιγότερο τυχερούς για τιμές και απόδοση των VDSL όταν έρθουν.

----------


## Tsene

Off Topic


		Αυτό το καρούλι ήταν εχθές το βράδυ έξω από τον ΟΤΕ στην Ερμού, Θεσσαλονίκη. Χύμα επάνω σε ένα τρέιλορ  :Razz:

----------


## agrelaphon

Μπορεί να είναι και κάποιου παρόχου...

----------


## kostas007

δεν ειχε τιποτα μεσα?αδεο σα μακαρονι ειναι...

----------


## sdikr

> δεν ειχε τιποτα μεσα?αδεο σα μακαρονι ειναι...



Εκεί  είναι  η μαγεία της τεχνολογίας,   απλά  τα φυσάνε  μέσα   :Wink:

----------


## Tsene

> δεν ειχε τιποτα μεσα?αδεο σα μακαρονι ειναι...


φαινόταν άδειο. ίσως να ήταν πιο βαθιά οι ίνες  :Thinking: 

........Auto merged post: Tsene πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 40 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Εκεί  είναι  η μαγεία της τεχνολογίας,   απλά  τα φυσάνε  μέσα


βάζουν το περίβλημα στο έδαφος και μετά σπρώχνουν τις ίνες από μέσα;;

----------


## sdikr

> φαινόταν άδειο. ίσως να ήταν πιο βαθιά οι ίνες 
> 
> ........Auto merged post: Tsene πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 40 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> 
> 
> βάζουν το περίβλημα στο έδαφος και μετά σπρώχνουν τις ίνες από μέσα;;


Ναι  το γεμίζουν  ανάλογα  με το τι χρειάζεται,   όπως  ακόμα κάνουν και την αντικατάσταση  αν κάτι  χαλάσει,

----------


## konenas

Φύσα-ρούφα τράβα-τονε  :Wink:

----------


## sdikr

> Φύσα-ρούφα τράβα-τονε



Απλές καθημερινές λειτουργίες  για πολλούς  πού βοηθάνε  την τεχνολογία

----------


## x_user

αχ, θέλω να δω ποιο συνεργείο θα κάνει τις κολλήσεις στις ίνες όταν ο Χ εργολάβος θα "σηκώσει" μαζί με την άσφαλτο και το καλώδιο...

 :Smile:

----------


## maik

> αχ, θέλω να δω ποιο συνεργείο θα κάνει τις κολλήσεις στις ίνες όταν ο Χ εργολάβος θα "σηκώσει" μαζί με την άσφαλτο και το καλώδιο...


Αυτο να το αναρωτηθουν οι παροχοι που εχουν ριξει ινα σε αυλακια βαθους 20 εκατ το πολυ κατω απο την ασφαλτο. Εκει να δουμε ποιος θα κανει τις κολησεις.

----------


## x_user

> Αυτο να το αναρωτηθουν οι παροχοι που εχουν ριξει ινα σε αυλακια βαθους 20 εκατ το πολυ κατω απο την ασφαλτο. Εκει να δουμε ποιος θα κανει τις κολησεις.


πήγαν τόσο "βαθειά"? 20cm? γιατί είδα και εγκαταστάσεις όπου η ίνα είναι σχεδόν επιφανειακή...

- αυτά μόνο στην Ελλάδα γίνονται - 

 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Theodore41

> αχ, θέλω να δω ποιο συνεργείο θα κάνει τις κολλήσεις στις ίνες όταν ο Χ εργολάβος θα "σηκώσει" μαζί με την άσφαλτο και το καλώδιο...


Αυτα για τους μπακαληδες,που στην Κυψελης,εχουν βαλει σε 5 ποντους,και η μια ειναι διπλα στο πεζοδρομιο,και η αλλη πιο μεσα προς τη μεση του δρομου,και μαλιστα παει ζικ ζακ.
Μεγαλη πλακα.

........Auto merged post: Theodore41 πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 46 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> πήγαν τόσο "βαθειά"? 20cm? γιατί είδα και εγκαταστάσεις όπου η ίνα είναι σχεδόν επιφανειακή...
> 
> - αυτά μόνο στην Ελλάδα γίνονται -


Ναι,ετσι ειναι.Σε ενα δε δρομακι,καθετο στην Αθηνας,φαινεται με το ματι.Εχει βγει εξω!!!

----------


## konenas

Που ακριβώς;
Σε 50εκ βάθος πρέπει να τις βάλουν.

----------


## Theodore41

> Που ακριβώς;
> Σε 50εκ βάθος πρέπει να τις βάλουν.


Aυτο το δρομακι,που περναει μπροστα απο το Λαμπροπουλο,και συνδεει την Αθηνάς,με την Αιολου.
Αμα προχωρας απο την Αθηνάς,στα 10 μετρα αποσσταση ,κοιταζοντας κατω,τα βλεπεις.

----------


## frenty

Αν κάνω λάθος διορθώστε με.
Για το πέρασμα των οπτικών ινών για το ftth, επισήμως δεν ορίσθηκε βάθος 20 εκ;
Είχε αναφερθεί εδώ στο φόρουμ.

----------


## agrelaphon

> Αν κάνω λάθος διορθώστε με.
> Για το πέρασμα των οπτικών ινών για το ftth, επισήμως δεν ορίσθηκε βάθος 20 εκ;
> Είχε αναφερθεί εδώ στο φόρουμ.


To βάθος για μικροτάφρο (το "αυλάκι" που ειπώθηκε παραπάνω) επίσημα είναι 40εκ., ώστε να δοθεί η ευκαιρία στο υπόστρωμα της ασφάλτου να συμπεριφερθεί όπως και πριν την τομή.
Οι μικροτάφροι μέχρι τώρα ήταν γενικά πιο ασφαλείς από τις συμβατικές οδεύσεις του ΟΤΕ (στα πεζοδρόμια δηλαδή). Δεν ξέρω όμως τι θα συμβεί όταν θα πλισιάζουν οι δημοτικές εκλογές και τα χνάρια θα χάνονται καθώς οι δρόμοι ολοένα θα μαυρίζουν  :Wounded:

----------


## Ingenius

Off Topic


		Όπου να σημειώσουμε ότι τα βυθίσματα που γίνονται με τον καιρό στην άσφαλτο λόγω κακοτεχνιών κατα την κατασκευή των συγκεκριμένων οπτικών οδεύσεων, είναι άκρως επικίνδυνα για μηχανές αν δεν προσέξει κανείς  :Evil:

----------


## karavagos

mini-trench 30-40 cm
micro-trench 7-10 cm

Το βάθος μετριέται από το κάτω μέρος του αυλακίου και όχι από το σημείο που φαίνονται οι σωλήνες.

----------


## agrelaphon

7-10cm βάθος δεν υπάρχει. Απλά θα φύγει η άσφαλτος...

----------


## emeliss

> 7-10cm βάθος δεν υπάρχει. Απλά θα φύγει η άσφαλτος...


Είναι μέθοδος για άλλες φάσεις. Μπορεί να φτάσει τα 10-15 εκ αλλά προτείνονται τα 7. Είναι για σημεία που υπάρχει 100% βεβαιότητα ότι δεν θα υποστούν φθορά. Δηλαδή δεν είναι για τους ελληνικούς δρόμους.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQVybjkF9vU
Έχει πολλά προβλήματα αυτή η μέθοδος. Το πιο ωραίο είναι πως αν ο δήμος θέλει να αλλάξει την άσφαλτο πρέπει να πάνε, να βγάλουν τις ίνες, να πέσει η νέα άσφαλτος, να ξανανοίξουν χαντάκια και να τις ρίξουν πάλι μέσα...

----------


## maik

> Έχει πολλά προβλήματα αυτή η μέθοδος. Το πιο ωραίο είναι πως αν ο δήμος θέλει να αλλάξει την άσφαλτο πρέπει να πάνε, να βγάλουν τις ίνες, να πέσει η νέα άσφαλτος, να ξανανοίξουν χαντάκια και να τις ρίξουν πάλι μέσα...


Σε λιγα χρονια θα εχουμε "πανηγυρια". :Chair:  Οταν θα αρχισουν να κοβονται σαν τα μαρουλια απο τους εργολαβους.

----------


## emeliss

Δεν πρέπει να έχουν μπει τέτοια (micro) στην Ελλάδα. Αλλά δεν είμαι και σίγουρος.

----------


## karavagos

Στους ελληνικούς δρόμους και να θέλαμε δεν γίνεται, γιατί απαιτείται να σκαφτεί η άσφαλτος τουλάχιστον 7 cm, άλλα η τομή δεν πρέπει να περάσει στο αμέσως επόμενο στρώμα. 10 cm άσφαλτο σπάνια βλέπεις στην Ελλάδα εντός των πόλεων (με εξαίρεση την Αττική Οδό που αν θυμάμαι καλά παίζει από 16 μέχρι 23 cm).

----------


## fadasma

Τελικά πότε θα έχουμε VDSL γνωρίζει κάποιος;;  :Cool:

----------


## konenas

πΟΤΕ
 :Razz:

----------


## Lagman

> Σε λιγα χρονια θα εχουμε "πανηγυρια". Οταν θα αρχισουν να κοβονται σαν τα μαρουλια απο τους εργολαβους.


αυτό φοβάμαι ...

----------


## zoug100

παιδια ξερουμε τελικα αν θα δοθει το vdsl?προχωραει τιποτα?δηλαδη τις ταχυτητες download/upload θα δινει το vdsl?
εχει ξεκινησει πειραματικα πουθενα? :Thinking:

----------


## billgeo

> παιδια ξερουμε τελικα αν θα δοθει το vdsl?προχωραει τιποτα?δηλαδη τις ταχυτητες download/upload θα δινει το vdsl?
> εχει ξεκινησει πειραματικα πουθενα?



Ξερω (απο πρωτο χερι) οτι το πιλοτικο προχωράει καλα (ελαχιστα glitch ειχε στην αρχη του, τωρα ειναι μια χαρα).

Οι ονομαστικες ταχυτητες ειναι 50Μbps/10Mbps - Up/Down. Και εκει κουμπωνει και το μοντεμ.
Στην πραξη το download ειναι λιγο καλυτερο μιας καλης 24αρας ADSL2+ (2.2MBps).
Το upload ειναι ομως πολυ ανωτερο. (great for torrenting...)

----------


## kostas007

σε ποιες περιοχες εχει πιλοτικο?

----------


## Theodore41

> σε ποιες περιοχες εχει πιλοτικο?


Αυτο ηθελα να ρωτησω και εγω.Που ειναι;
Και το τιμολογιο,που θα μπει,ποιο να ειναι αραγε;

----------


## terko

> Οι ονομαστικες ταχυτητες ειναι *50Μbps/10Mbps* - Up/Down. Και *εκει κουμπωνει* και το μοντεμ.
> Στην πραξη το download ειναι λιγο καλυτερο *μιας καλης 24αρας ADSL2+ (2.2MBps)*.


Πολύ καλό δεν λέω αλλά μόνο τόσο.




> Το upload ειναι ομως πολυ ανωτερο. (great for torrenting...)


Δηλαδή πόσο, να υποθέσουμε ανάλογα όπως και στο Down περίπου στο μισό.

----------


## Hetfield

> Πολύ καλό δεν λέω αλλά μόνο τόσο.


Υπαρχει server που να πιανει παραπανω απο τοσο; :Whistle: 
Ας ειμαστε λιγο ρεαλιστες. Το vdsl δεν υποσχεται κατακορυφη αυξηση του downloading. Υπαρχει χωρος και για αυτο αλλα το ζουμι δεν ειναι εκει.
Το ζουμι ειναι σε καινοτομες υπηρεσιες (HDTV) και καλυτερο upload. 
Καλυτερο download αντε να πιασεις σε κανα καλο torrent, σε server φανταζει λιγο δυσκολο.

----------


## fadasma

> Στην πραξη το download ειναι λιγο καλυτερο μιας καλης 24αρας ADSL2+ (2.2MBps).


Προφανώς ο λογαριασμός του χρήστη που είναι στο πιλοτικό είναι για 24αρα γραμμή οπότε από εκεί έρχεται και ο περιορισμός της ταχύτητας.

----------


## balander

> Προφανώς ο λογαριασμός του χρήστη που είναι στο πιλοτικό είναι για 24αρα γραμμή οπότε από εκεί έρχεται και ο περιορισμός της ταχύτητας.


Εαν ηταν για 24αρα ο λογαριασμος, τοτε θα επρεπε να κατεβαζει και παλι  περιπου 3mB/s και οχι 2.2  :Wink:

----------


## Chris_Nik

Ας ελπισουμε να περασει γρηγορα το vdsl στον απλο χρηστη...
Ειναι μια καλη λυση μεχρι το FTTH... :Wink:

----------


## ThReSh

> Προφανώς ο λογαριασμός του χρήστη που είναι στο πιλοτικό είναι για 24αρα γραμμή οπότε από εκεί έρχεται και ο περιορισμός της ταχύτητας.


αυτοί που είναι στο πιλοτικό δεν πληρώνουν μια, εκτός αν εννοείς το profile της σύνδεσης...

----------


## sexrazat

Τυπικά είναι σε profile 24άρας γιατί δεν υπάρχειμεγαλύτερο στον ΟΤΕ αλλά παίρνουν ότι δίνει το Vdsl

----------


## ThReSh

πως δίνει μεγαλύτερο upload που αναφέρθηκε πιο πάνω τότε? εννοώ throughput...

----------


## Wolverine

> Εαν ηταν για 24αρα ο λογαριασμος, τοτε θα επρεπε να κατεβαζει και παλι  περιπου 3mB/s και οχι 2.2



   Τα 3 που τα βρήκες; Η 24 είναι 24000000 bit που σημαίνει 24000000/8/1024/1024=2,86 ΜΒ και αυτό χωρίς να υπολογίζουμε το overhead της γραμμής. Το πραγματικό μέγιστο μιας 24αρας είναι περίπου 2,5 ΜΒ.

----------


## balander

24 Mbps ειναι 3072 kB/s - 10 % πες το overhead ειναι 2764 kB/s.


http://www.google.gr/search?hl=el&q=...meta=&aq=f&oq=


http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i...to+kB/s+-10%25

Ασε που ειπα στο περιπου  :Razz:

----------


## Wolverine

> 24 Mbps ειναι 3072 kB/s - 10 % πες το overhead ειναι 2764 kB/s.
> 
> 
> http://www.google.gr/search?hl=el&q=...meta=&aq=f&oq=
> 
> 
> http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i...to+kB/s+-10%25
> 
> Ασε που ειπα στο περιπου


24 Mbps είναι 125000 bytes 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Megabit...bit_per_second

Και αν το overhead ήταν μόνο 10% πραγματικά θα ήμασταν ολοι χαροόυμενοι.

----------


## frenty

> 24 Mbps είναι 125000 bytes 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Megabit...bit_per_second
> 
> Και αν το overhead ήταν μόνο 10% πραγματικά θα ήμασταν ολοι χαροόυμενοι.


1 Mbps είναι 125000 bytes 



> *Megabit per second*
> 
> A megabit per second (Mbit/s or Mb/s or Mbps) is a unit of data transfer rate equal to:
> 1,000,000 bits per second or
> 1,000 kilobits per second or
> *125,000 bytes per second.*


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Megabit...bit_per_second

*Κατά μέσο όρο* και για ευκολία, ενσωματώνοντας στο byte και το overhead μαζί είναι:
1Β = 9,6 bits
Άρα για 24Mbps αφαιρουμένου του overhead, είναι καθαρά 2.5MBps

----------


## kover

"Πρόσω ολοταχώς ο ΟΤΕ για VDSL"

http://www.capital.gr/Articles.asp?id=852728

----------


## Hetfield

Εξαιρετικα νεα για τον ΟΤΕ  :One thumb up: 
Ειμαι ομως περιεργος με ποιο τροπο θα ανοιξει το δικτυο του στους εναλλακτικους (με το καλο ή το κακο).

----------


## ThReSh

ελπίζω να προβούν σε αναβαθμίσεις bandwidth πριν μπουκώσει το σύμπαν

----------


## Theodore41

> Εξαιρετικα νεα για τον ΟΤΕ 
> Ειμαι ομως περιεργος με ποιο τροπο θα ανοιξει το δικτυο του στους εναλλακτικους (με το καλο ή το κακο).


Kαλυτερα με το κακο,για ν αργησει,γιατι απο ο,τι εχω καταλαβει,αυτοι που πανε στους αλλους,με τα λιγοτερα λεφτα,,ειναι κυριως οι νεοι,οι οποιοι ειναι αυτοι που κατεβαζουν και με λυσσα.
Αρα,καθυστερντας τους αλλους,θα εχουν ανεση οι εις τον ΟΤΕ,που θα παιρνουν,αυτο που πληρωνουν,χωρις να τους "κλεβουν" ταχυτητα οι κατεβασακηδες.
Σας στενοχωρησα,αλλα "τα καλα και συμφεροντα,δε λενε";

----------


## nm96027

> Kαλυτερα με το κακο,για ν αργησει,γιατι απο ο,τι εχω καταλαβει,αυτοι που πανε στους αλλους,με τα λιγοτερα λεφτα,,ειναι κυριως οι νεοι,οι οποιοι ειναι αυτοι που κατεβαζουν και με λυσσα.
> Αρα,καθυστερντας τους αλλους,θα εχουν ανεση οι εις τον ΟΤΕ,που θα παιρνουν,αυτο που πληρωνουν,χωρις να τους "κλεβουν" ταχυτητα οι κατεβασακηδες.
> Σας στενοχωρησα,αλλα "τα καλα και συμφεροντα,δε λενε";


Δεν χρειάζονται ημίμετρα: η υπηρεσία VDSL πρέπει να είναι εξαρχής πανάκριβη και να διατίθεται μόνο με ενέχυρο της οικίας του χρήστη. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Razz: 

Η άποψη πως πρέπει να είναι ακριβή η υπηρεσία για να εμποδιστούν οι τορρεντάκηδες δεν υπηρετεί την διείσδυση της ευρυζωνικότητας και θυμίζει εποχές και απόψεις adsl OTE 2004.

Όπως επίσης εποχές ΟΤΕ 2004 θυμίζουν και οι απόψεις πως οι δεν υπάρχει πραγματική ανάγκη για μεγαλύτερο badnwidth και πως η adsl αρκεί. Τα ίδια έλεγε ο Οργανισμός και τότε για την ISDN...

Ένας είναι ο τρόπος ανοίγματος του VDSL: ο ρυθμιστικός. Ούτε καλός, ούτε κακός. Το VDSL υπάγεται σε ρύθμιση. Και αν ο ΟΤΕ το σκεφτεί καλά η ρύθμιση τον ευνοεί... :Whistle:

----------


## lewton

> Δεν χρειάζονται ημίμετρα: η υπηρεσία VDSL πρέπει να είναι εξαρχής πανάκριβη και να διατίθεται μόνο με ενέχυρο της οικίας του χρήστη.
> 
> Η άποψη πως πρέπει να είναι ακριβή η υπηρεσία για να εμποδιστούν οι τορρεντάκηδες δεν υπηρετεί την διείσδυση της ευρυζωνικότητας και θυμίζει εποχές και απόψεις adsl OTE 2004.
> 
> Όπως επίσης εποχές ΟΤΕ 2004 θυμίζουν και οι απόψεις πως οι δεν υπάρχει πραγματική ανάγκη για μεγαλύτερο badnwidth και πως η adsl αρκεί. Τα ίδια έλεγε ο Οργανισμός και τότε για την ISDN...


Πάντως ο ΟΤΕ δε λέει κάτι τέτοιο τώρα, άλλο το τι γράφουν κάποιοι χρήστες.






> Ένας είναι ο τρόπος ανοίγματος του VDSL: ο ρυθμιστικός. Ούτε καλός, ούτε κακός. Το VDSL υπάγεται σε ρύθμιση. Και αν ο ΟΤΕ το σκεφτεί καλά η ρύθμιση τον ευνοεί...


Εξαρτάται.
Δυστυχώς δεν έχουμε cable στην Ελλάδα, οπότε η μόνη απειλή είναι το κρατικό FTTH, το οποίο μάλλον δεν πρόκειται να ξεκινήσει στα επόμενα δύο χρόνια. Άρα ο ΟΤΕ δεν έχει λόγο να θέλει να δώσει χονδρική VDSL *τώρα*.
Αν δει στο μέλλον ότι το FTTH κουνιέται, τότε μπορεί να το κάνει για να κόψει τα φτερά στους επίδοξους επενδυτές.

Στη Γερμανία η DT έδωσε VDSL χονδρική αλλά εκεί η κατάσταση είναι διαφορετική, αφού τα τελευταία δύο χρόνια ξύπνησαν οι cable πάροχοι (το cable δίκτυο στο παρελθόν άνηκε στην DT και ήταν εντελώς απαξιωμένο, στη συνέχεια υποχρεώθηκε να το πουλήσει αλλά τα πρώτα χρόνια αυτοί που το αγόρασαν ήταν πολύ απασχολημένοι με το να βάλουν τάξη). Τώρα λοιπόν αναβαθμίζουν τα δίκτυά τους σε DOCSIS 3.0 και πουλάνε συνδέσεις στα 50, 100 και 120 Mbps.
Αν δεις τα αποτελέσματα που ανακοίνωσε η DT πριν λίγες ημέρες, για πρώτη φορά το μερίδιο αγοράς του cable Internet ξεπέρασε το 10% της γερμανικής αγοράς στο τέλος του Q309, ενώ έχει ανέβει κατά τουλάχιστον μια μονάδα σε κάθε ένα από τα τελευταία 4 τρίμηνα. Επομένως μπροστά στον κίνδυνο να χάσει και τα αυγά (λιανική) και τα πασχάλια (χονδρική), η DT αποφάσισε να διαθέσει το VDSL σε χονδρική (νομίζω και naked, δηλαδή χωρίς γραμμή).

Επιστρέφοντας στην Ελλάδα, ο ΟΤΕ δεν έχει λόγο να δώσει VDSL σε χονδρική από το φόβο κάποιας ανταγωνιστικής τεχνολογίας.
Αν το κάνει, θα το κάνει για άλλους λόγους. Για παράδειγμα, μερικοί πιθανοί λόγοι είναι οι εξής:
-να υπάρξει συμφωνία κυρίων μεταξύ ΠΑΣΟΚ-DT ότι θα σταματήσουν οι δικοί μας να πετάνε πυροτεχνήματα κατά των Γερμανών με αντάλλαγμα κάτι τέτοιο.
-να το κάνει για να προλάβει ενδεχόμενη ρύθμιση από την ΕΕΤΤ (κάτι που όμως είναι απίθανο να συμβεί αφού δε μπορείς να υποχρεώσεις τον ΟΤΕ να διαθέσει σε χονδρική κάτι που απαιτεί τόσες επενδύσεις).

----------


## nm96027

Η ρύθμιση του VDSL δεν εξαρτάται από τον ΟΤΕ και την βούληση του (αν θέλει ή δεν θέλει). 

ΕΕΤΤ : Εγκριση του σχεδίου μέτρων για τις αγορές 4 και 5

----------


## Sovjohn

Αυτά που λέτε είναι προφανή. Προφανές όμως είναι και το θέμα ότι θα υπάρξει ρυθμιστική παρέμβαση (τώρα, καλή, κακή, φωτογραφίκή ή ουσιώδης, κάτι θα υπάρξει), και ο ΟΤΕ όντως έχει συμφέρον να "παίξει καλά" για να πάρει ακόμα περισσότερα €€€.

Στο κάτω-κάτω, και να ΘΕΛΟΥΝ 2-3 εναλλακτικοί ας πούμε να δώσουν VDSL χωρίς ΟΤΕ, ΔΕΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ. Δεν χωράνε σε κάθε ΚΑΦΑΟ 2-3-5-κτλ DSLAM... Άρα, είναι ή the regulation way ή the highway...

----------


## nm96027

> Στο κάτω-κάτω, και να ΘΕΛΟΥΝ 2-3 εναλλακτικοί ας πούμε να δώσουν VDSL χωρίς ΟΤΕ, ΔΕΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ. Δεν χωράνε σε κάθε ΚΑΦΑΟ 2-3-5-κτλ DSLAM... Άρα, είναι ή the regulation way ή the highway...


Για τους εναλλακτικούς:

Mετά το "θέλουν vdsl llu" και πριν το "βάζουν vdsl dslam στο KAΦΑΟ", υπάρχει το "μπορούν" στο ενδιάμεσο. Και το μπορούν δεν υπάρχει γιατί δεν υπάρχει ρευστό για επενδύσεις σε vdsl. Και μάλιστα επενδύσεις που την ίδια στιγμή θα ακυρώνουν τις επενδύσεις στο adsl llu 

Ακόμα και να τους άφησαν οι δήμοι να περάσουν οπτικές και να τοποθετήσουν dslam στα πεζοδρόμια, δεν έχουν τα λεφτά να το κάνουν.

Άλλωστε και στο τρέχον RUO (το έχω ξαναγράψει) περιγράφεται η φυσική συνεγκατάσταση στο υποβρόχο. 

Άρα μας μένει μόνο το Bistream vdsl από τον ΟΤΕ (που περιγράφεται στην απόφαση της ΕΕΤΤ για την οποία απόφαση υπάρχει και η κοινοτική έγκριση), για το οποίο αν θυμηθούμε όλοι το καθεστώς μεταπώλησης adsl υπηρεσιών εν έτει 2004,2005,2006, θα καταλάβουμε τι λαμπρές ( :Razz: ) προοπτικές ανοίγονται για τους εναλλακτικούς στην vdsl εποχή... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Κοινώς αν ήμουν στην θέση των εναλλακτικών θα είχα ήδη ξεκινήσει απεργία πείνας έξω από το Υπουργείο Υποδομών, Μεταφορών και Δικτύων μπας και ξεκινήσει το FTTH. :Wink:

----------


## Sovjohn

Μα δεν είπα ότι θα δώσουν λεφτά να το κάνουν. Αλλά ΑΝ, λέμε τώρα, ήθελαν έστω και για περιορισμένη κάλυψη (βλ. 10-20 Α/Κ για premium usage), δεν γίνεται. Εκτός αδειών, εκτός χρημάτων, εκτός εκτός, πρακτικά εντελώς δε γίνεται σε κάθε ΚΑΦΑΟ να έχεις >1 DSLAM.

Σε πολλές περιοχές δεν χωράει αυτό, ούτε κατά λάθος. Εκεί έγκειται το δεν γίνεται.

Ας δούμε τους επόμενους μήνες με το FTTH τι μέλλει γενέσθαι...

----------


## lewton

> Άρα μας μένει μόνο το Bistream vdsl από τον ΟΤΕ (που περιγράφεται στην απόφαση της ΕΕΤΤ για την οποία απόφαση υπάρχει και η κοινοτική έγκριση), για το οποίο αν θυμηθούμε όλοι το καθεστώς μεταπώλησης adsl υπηρεσιών εν έτει 2004,2005,2006, θα καταλάβουμε τι λαμπρές () προοπτικές ανοίγονται για τους εναλλακτικούς στην vdsl εποχή...


Άλλο όμως το πόσο τους χρέωνε τότε ο ΟΤΕ για ADSL bitstream και άλλο το πόσο χρεώνει σήμερα.  :Wink: 
Σήμερα υπάρχει μια ικανοποιητικότατη ψαλίδα μεταξύ του κόστους χονδρικής και λιανικής.

----------


## maik

> Η άποψη πως πρέπει να είναι ακριβή η υπηρεσία για να εμποδιστούν οι τορρεντάκηδες δεν υπηρετεί την διείσδυση της ευρυζωνικότητας και θυμίζει εποχές και απόψεις adsl OTE 2004.


Ασχετα απο τους τορεντακηδες , δεν νομιζω οτι το κοστος της υπηρεσιας θα εμποδισει την διεισδυση της ευρυζωνικοτητας.
Δεν θα παει δηλαδη ο απλος χρηστης που μεχρι τωρα δεν ηξερε τι ειναι το ντερνετι να βαλει vdsl. 
Σε πρωτη και δευτερη φαση, ισως και τριτη, αυτοι που θα χρησιμοποιησουν το vdsl θα ειναι ηδη χρηστες που πολυ απλα εχουν μεγαλυτερες απαιτησεις και δεν θα διστασουν να πληρωσουν για να τις εχουν. Δεν αλαζει κανενα δεικτη αυτο.

----------


## harris

Άρα το γεγονός ότι η διύσδυση της ευρωζωνικότητας εκτοξεύθηκε με την μείωση των τιμών μας αφήνει παγερά αδιάφορους; Θα είχαμε την ίδια διύσδυση αν οι τιμές είχανε παραμείνει στα 100 ευρώ για μια σύνδεση ADSL;  :Thinking:

----------


## fadasma

Γιατί ανησυχείτε αφού η διαφορά της τιμής ανάμεσα στις ταχύτητες πρόσβασης του connex είναι πολύ μικρή (3-6 ευρώ αν θυμάμαι). Το πιο λογικό είναι η σύνδεση VDSL να κοστίζει το πολύ 10€ παραπάνω από την τιμή της 24άρας, η οποία θα πέσει ακόμη πιο χαμηλά όταν βγει το VDSL.

----------


## sdikr

> Άρα το γεγονός ότι η διύσδυση της ευρωζωνικότητας εκτοξεύθηκε με την μείωση των τιμών μας αφήνει παγερά αδιάφορους; Θα είχαμε την ίδια διύσδυση αν οι τιμές είχανε παραμείνει στα 100 ευρώ για μια σύνδεση ADSL;



Μα  δεν είχαμε  100 ευρώ  σχεδόν ποτέ   :Wink:

----------


## nm96027

> Μα  δεν είχαμε  100 ευρώ  σχεδόν ποτέ


Κοντά είμασταν όμως...




> Ασχετα απο τους τορεντακηδες , δεν νομιζω οτι το κοστος της υπηρεσιας θα εμποδισει την διεισδυση της ευρυζωνικοτητας.
> Δεν θα παει δηλαδη ο απλος χρηστης που μεχρι τωρα δεν ηξερε τι ειναι το ντερνετι να βαλει vdsl. 
> Σε πρωτη και δευτερη φαση, ισως και τριτη, αυτοι που θα χρησιμοποιησουν το vdsl θα ειναι ηδη χρηστες που πολυ απλα εχουν μεγαλυτερες απαιτησεις και δεν θα διστασουν να πληρωσουν για να τις εχουν. Δεν αλαζει κανενα δεικτη αυτο.


Μπορεί με μια πρόχειρη ματιά να μην το αλλάζει αλλά: νέα ευρυζωνικά προϊόντα δίνουν νέες δυνατότητες (πρόχειρα θα αναφέρω το μεγαλύτερο upload) και νέες δυνατότητες καλύπτουν νέες ανάγκες. Άρα όντως το vdsl μπορεί να βοηθήσει την ευρυζωνικότητα. 

Αλλά ούτως ή άλλως νομίζω πως η λέξη διείσδυση ήταν ατυχής εκ μέρους μου. Το ζήτημα είναι να έχουμε ευρυζωνικά προϊόντα καλύτερων ταχυτήτων και καλύτερων ποιοτικών χαρακτηριστικών.

Δεν είμαι υπερ της άποψης να είναι με το στανιό φθηνές οι υπηρεσίες, αλλά είναι σίγουρο πως η ύπαρξη ενός μόνο παίκτη στην αγορά του VDSL θα του δώσει το άπλετο περιθώριο να βάλει τον τιμολογιακό πήχη εκεί που αυτός θέλει. Αντιθέτως αν υπάρξει ανταγωνισμός τότε και ως premium υπηρεσία θα έχει καλύτερη κοστολόγηση. Εδώ όμως παραδέχομαι πως σηκώνει κουβέντα το πράγμα....

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Αντιθέτως αν υπάρξει ανταγωνισμός..


Με τρέλα οχι.

Εδώ οι εταιρίες είναι χρεωμένες μέχρι το λαιμό για το ADSL.
Θα υπάρξει ανταγωνισμός για το VDSL? Που πέραν του νέου εξοπλισμού θα χρειαστεί και το υπερ-τριπλάσιο bandwidth με έξω.

Μόνο ο ΟΤΕ μπορεί να το δώσει και μόνος του θα κανει παιχνίδι για τα επόμενα (πολλά) χρόνια.

Και βλέποντας την οικονομία μας σιγά μην υλοποιηθεί FTTH. Πολύ αργότερα αυτό.

----------


## nm96027

> Με τρέλα οχι.
> 
> Εδώ οι εταιρίες είναι χρεωμένες μέχρι το λαιμό για το ADSL.
> Θα υπάρξει ανταγωνισμός για το VDSL? Που πέραν του νέου εξοπλισμού θα χρειαστεί και το υπερ-τριπλάσιο bandwidth με έξω.
> 
> Μόνο ο ΟΤΕ μπορεί να το δώσει και μόνος του θα κανει παιχνίδι για τα επόμενα (πολλά) χρόνια.
> 
> Και βλέποντας την οικονομία μας σιγά μην υλοποιηθεί FTTH. Πολύ αργότερα αυτό.



Ανταγωνισμός μπορεί να υπάρξει (και θα υπάρξει) με bitstream όπου απαιτείται μόνο bandwidth και όχι εξοπλισμός. 

Έχουμε ξαναπεί πως η μεταπώληση υπηρεσιών vdsl από τους όπως σωστά αναφέρεις χρεωμένους εναλλακτικούς, δεν προβλέπεται να είναι βιώσιμη. Αν αφεθεί μόνος του ο ΟΤΕ στο παιχνίδι του vdsl τότε οι τιμές θα παραμείνουν για ποοοοολυυυυυ καιρό υψηλές.

Όσο για το FTTH: το Project δεν έχει παγώσει από την πλευρά της κυβέρνησης όπως φαίνεται. Το πως και πότε θα τρέξει θα το δούμε. Όμως άνθρωποι που έστησαν (σε επιστημονικό επίπεδο) το σχέδιο επι Χατζηδάκη, ήταν και είναι στο περιβάλλον Παπανδρέου και μάλιστα έχουν (όπως ακούγεται) επιρροή σε τέτοια θέματα. Το σχέδιο λοιπόν παραμένει σε χέρια ανθρώπων που το γνωρίζουν. Ο χρόνος και ο τρόπος είναι οι κρίσιμοι παράγοντες για το έργο. Μένει να δούμε τι από ολα είναι αλήθεια.

Όσο για τα λεφτά: το προηγούμενο πλάνο προέβλεπε 100 εκ τον χρόνο επι 7 χρόνια. Όσο δύσκολα και να είναι τα πράγματα για την οικονομία είναι εύκολα λεφτά για το δημόσιο.

----------


## karavagos

> Για τους εναλλακτικούς:
> 
> Mετά το "θέλουν vdsl llu" και πριν το "βάζουν vdsl dslam στο KAΦΑΟ", υπάρχει το "μπορούν" στο ενδιάμεσο. Και το μπορούν δεν υπάρχει γιατί δεν υπάρχει ρευστό για επενδύσεις σε vdsl. Και μάλιστα επενδύσεις που την ίδια στιγμή θα ακυρώνουν τις επενδύσεις στο adsl llu 
> 
> Ακόμα και να τους άφησαν οι δήμοι να περάσουν οπτικές και να τοποθετήσουν dslam στα πεζοδρόμια, δεν έχουν τα λεφτά να το κάνουν.
> 
> Άλλωστε και στο τρέχον RUO (το έχω ξαναγράψει) περιγράφεται η φυσική συνεγκατάσταση στο υποβρόχο. 
> 
> Άρα μας μένει μόνο το Bistream vdsl από τον ΟΤΕ (που περιγράφεται στην απόφαση της ΕΕΤΤ για την οποία απόφαση υπάρχει και η κοινοτική έγκριση), για το οποίο αν θυμηθούμε όλοι το καθεστώς μεταπώλησης adsl υπηρεσιών εν έτει 2004,2005,2006, θα καταλάβουμε τι λαμπρές () προοπτικές ανοίγονται για τους εναλλακτικούς στην vdsl εποχή...
> ...


Μια χαρά θα βάλουν VDSL οι εναλλακτικοί, όταν και αν χρειαστεί.  :Wink:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Μια χαρά θα βάλουν VDSL οι εναλλακτικοί, όταν και αν χρειαστεί.


Σ αυτή τη περίπτωση το VDSL θα πρέπει να μεταφραστεί σε Very Damn Slow Line.  :Twisted Evil:   :Razz:

----------


## karavagos

Πάντα όμως φτηνότερο του ΟΤΕ  :Wink:

----------


## harris

> Μια χαρά θα βάλουν VDSL οι εναλλακτικοί, όταν και αν χρειαστεί.


Εννοείς δικό τους, ή bitstream;  :What..?:

----------


## karavagos

Δικό τους. 
Κάποιοι πολύ δύσκολα θα γυρίσουν στο bitstream.

----------


## harris

> Δικό τους. 
> Κάποιοι πολύ δύσκολα θα γυρίσουν στο bitstream.


Και θα έχουμε σε κάθε γειτονιά ντουλάπες vdsl και οπτικές κάθε παρόχου;  :What..?: 

Ή θα έχουμε συνεγκατάσταση στις ντουλάπες του ΟΤΕ; Ρυθμιστικά γίνεται αυτό;  :Thinking:

----------


## nm96027

> Και θα έχουμε σε κάθε γειτονιά ντουλάπες vdsl και οπτικές κάθε παρόχου; 
> 
> Ή θα έχουμε συνεγκατάσταση στις ντουλάπες του ΟΤΕ; Ρυθμιστικά γίνεται αυτό;


Tϊ είναι καλέ οι ντουλάπες του ΟΤΕ για να χωρέσουν όλοι; Η γκαρνταρόμπα της Ντόρας; Δικες τους ντουλάπες θα βάλουν προφανώς (αν φυσικά βάλουν).

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Μιλάμε για τα ίδια πεζοδρόμια που βλέπω εγώ όταν κάνω καμμιά βόλτα ποδαράτο ή μιλάμε για το Άμστενταμ?

----------


## Lord Basil

Off Topic





> Μιλάμε για τα ίδια πεζοδρόμια που βλέπω εγώ όταν κάνω καμμιά βόλτα ποδαράτο ή μιλάμε για το Άμστενταμ?


βρισκεις πεζοδρομιο/πεζοδρομο να περπατησεις στην αθηνα ? μωρε μπραβο !!!

----------


## DaveMurray

Να κάνω μια ερώτηση, που σίγουρα, θα έχει ξαναερωτηθεί....;

Το bandwidth στο εξωτερικό, που θα το βρεί ο OTE;;;;

Τι εννοώ...;

Δεδομένου της "αυξημένης" ταχύτητας που θα προσφέρουν οι "νέες συνδέσεις" δεν θα υπάρχει η ανάγκη, πολύ μεγαλύτερου bandwidth στο εξωτερικό...; Διότι, αν δεν γίνει τπτ με αυτό, νομίζω ότι πρεπει να ξεχάσουμε το εξωτερικό......

Για το εσωτερικό, είναι στο χέρι του εκάστοτε παρόχου/ΟΤΕ, για το μέχρι που θα φτάσει, αλλά στο εξωτερικό; Στο εσωτερικό έχει εκείνος τις τύχες στα χέρια του, και κάνει εκείνος το κουμάντο του, στο εξωτερικό όμως που θα πρέπει να σκάσει γερά λεφτά για το bandwidth....;

Αυτόν τον άξονα τον έχουμε σκεφτεί....; 

Νέες συνδέσεις ακούω, μεγααααααλες ταχύτητες ακούω, αλλά και η ζήτηση για bandwidth θα είναι απείρως μεγαλύτερη από ότι τώρα.....

----------


## DSLaManiaC

DT + OTEglobe + euro

----------


## DaveMurray

Δεν νομίζω να αποτελούν χρυσωρυχείο αυτές για να "γεννούν" bandwidth..... Χρειάζεται πολύ χρήμα......

Το έχει ο ΟΤΕ....; Θα το διαθέσει....; 

Η θα έχουμε ιστορίες για αγρίους και απείρου "κάλλους";  :Razz:

----------


## Hetfield

> Νέες συνδέσεις ακούω, μεγααααααλες ταχύτητες ακούω, αλλά και η ζήτηση για bandwidth θα είναι απείρως μεγαλύτερη από ότι τώρα.....


Αυτα δεν ειναι τιποτα αλλο παρα υπερβολες.
Θα χρειαστει αναβαθμιση στο bandwidth του ΟΤΕ; Ενδεχομενως ναι. Σιγουρα ομως οχι απειρως περισσοτερο απο οτι τωρα.
Ειναι πολλες οι παραμετροι που επηρεαζουν θετικα/αρνητικα τη κινηση των δικτυων.
Ενδεικτικα:

Πολλα δεδομενα πλεον διερχονται απο grix και aix και διαφορων αλλων ιδιωτικων peerings, που μειωνουν δραματικα το κοστοςΔινοντας στο τελικο χρηστη μεγαλυτερη ταχυτητα, κατεβαζει αυτο που θελει γρηγοροτερα και αρα αποδεσμευει το δικτυο γρηγοροτερα
Συνεπως δεν ειναι μονο θεμα bandwidth αλλα και πολιτικης διαχειρησης των δικτυων και υπαρχουν πολλες μεθοδοι/πολιτικες διαχειρισης, η καθεμια με τα θετικα της και τα αρνητικα της. Το ποια πολιτικη θα εφαρμοστει πρεπει να αξιολογηθει στη πραξη - αυτο που γινεται τωρα με το πιλοτικο του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## DaveMurray

> Πολλα δεδομενα πλεον διερχονται απο *grix* και aix και διαφορων αλλων ιδιωτικων peerings, που μειωνουν δραματικα το κοστος


χμ χμ χμ, 10gbps τι να κάνουν....; Είμαι επιφυλακτικός πολύ, το ξέρω.... :Razz:  (και μιλάς για ελλάδα, εγώ μίλησα αποκλειστικά για εξωτερικό....)

Όταν μαζευτούν στο γλυκό οι heavy downloaders, να δεις για πότε γονατίζει, μέχρι να πεις........  "game over"....  :Razz: 

Προβλέπω ότι θα γίνουμε "Αμερικανάκια" με τα "συμπαθητικα" ( :Razz:   :Laughing: ) caps.... Προ των πυλών είναι το "ραβασάκι" ----> (το οποίο είναι καθυστερημένο ----> ατάκα από ταινία "η κορη μου η σοσιαλίστρια")

----------


## EvilHawk

> Δεν νομίζω να αποτελούν χρυσωρυχείο αυτές για να "γεννούν" bandwidth..... Χρειάζεται πολύ χρήμα......
> 
> Το έχει ο ΟΤΕ....; Θα το διαθέσει....; 
> 
> Η θα έχουμε ιστορίες για αγρίους και απείρου "κάλλους";


Το μοναδικό πρόβλημα που *δεν* έχουν ΟΤΕ+DT είναι το bandwidth ...  :Whistle:

----------


## fadasma

Να θυμίσω οτι ο ΟΤΕ έχει στήσει εσωτερικό δίκτυο με τη DT μέσω οπτικής ίνας και μπορεί ανά πάσα στιγμή να πάρει bandwith από αυτή.

----------


## nm96027

> Το μοναδικό πρόβλημα που *δεν* έχουν ΟΤΕ+DT είναι το bandwidth ...


Και για του λόγου το αληθές...




> *Ανακοίνωση της σύνδεσης ΟΤΕ & DT στο INMC*
> 
> Στην Φρανκφούρτη, την Πέμπτη 19 Μαρτίου 2009, από το INMC (International Network Management Center), ο ΟΤΕ και η Deutsche Telekom ανακοίνωσαν επίσημα σε δημοσιογράφους από τις χώρες της ΝΑ Ευρώπης που δραστηριοποιούνται οι δύο όμιλοι (Ελλάδα, Ρουμανία, Αλβανία και Βουλγαρία) την ολοκλήρωση της ενοποίησης των δικτύων τους η οποία έλαβε χώρα στις 10 Φεβρουαρίου 2009.
> 
> Η ενοποίηση, σύμφωνα με τους υπεύθυνους, θα επιφέρει αναβάθμιση στην ποιότητα των παρεχομένων υπηρεσιών στα Βαλκάνια.
> 
> Πιό συγκεκριμένα, με τη διασύνδεση των δικτύων του ΟΤΕ και της DT, το δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ αποκτάει καλύτερη πρόσβαση στη Κεντρική και Δυτική Ευρώπη ενώ η DT αποκτάει καλύτερη πρόσβαση στην περιοχή της Ν.Α. Ευρώπης, δημιουργώντας έτσι έναν εννιαίο πανευρωπαϊκό carrier.
> 
> 
> ...


Στην φωτογραφία διακρίνονται τα μπουριά που ενώνονται... :Razz: 

*ΟΤΕ & Deutsche Telekom: Το ξεκίνημα της συνεργασίας*

----------


## DaveMurray

Ok, η DT, και ο ΟΤΕ, παρέχουν απεριοριστο (να φάνε και οι κότες) bandwidth.....

Το bandwidth τους, *δεν έχει* τέλος!

 :Razz:

----------


## karavagos

Το VDSL του ΟΤΕ το βλέπω σαν λύση ανάγκης για επέκταση του IPTV. Δε νομίζω ότι θα επηρεάσει τις χωρητικότητες με το εξωτερικό σε τόσο βαθμό όσο λέτε.

----------


## karetsos

Καλά εδώ υπάρχουνε ολόκληρες περιοχές που δεν έχουν ακόμα ούτε καν 2 mbps και εδώ παλεύουμε για VDSL και FTTH.

Θέλω να πω, ας σκεφτόμαστε λίγο και την περιφέρεια και τις απομακρυσμένες περιοχές, παράλληλα με την ανάπτυξη και εφαρμογή νέων υπηρεσιών στο κέντρο.

----------


## manosdoc

Η OTEGLOBE έχει το δικό της TransBalkan Network το οποίο εγγυάται Bandwidth για πολλά χρόνια ακόμη  :Razz: 

Ρωτήστε και τους εναλλακτικούς, και αυτοί εν μέρει από κει ψωνίζουν.

----------


## sdikr

> Καλά εδώ υπάρχουνε ολόκληρες περιοχές που δεν έχουν ακόμα ούτε καν 2 mbps και εδώ παλεύουμε για VDSL και FTTH.
> 
> Θέλω να πω, ας σκεφτόμαστε λίγο και την περιφέρεια και τις απομακρυσμένες περιοχές, παράλληλα με την ανάπτυξη και εφαρμογή νέων υπηρεσιών στο κέντρο.


Ναι σίγουρα  υπάρχουν πολλές  περιοχές,  άλλα  αν θέλουν έχουν εως  2mbps,  μέσω  δορυφορικού.

το vdsl  πάντως θα είναι στην αρχή μόνο εκεί που υπάρχει κέρδος,   το  ftth  μόνο σε μεγάλες πόλεις.

Εγώ το έχω  ξαναπεί,  δώσανε επιδότηση  για  να πάνε  να βάλουν ιδιόκτητο  σε περιοχές που υπάρχει κάλυψη,  (ευτυχώς  μερικοί  ΕΝΑΣ  πάροχος  έβαλε  και εκεί που δεν είχε)

----------


## frenty

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> βρισκεις πεζοδρομιο/πεζοδρομο να περπατησεις στην αθηνα ? μωρε μπραβο !!!


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## ermis333

Παιδιά μην τρελένεστε όσον αφορά το Badwidth, το VDSL θα λύσει ουσιαστηκά τα προβλήματα με χαμηλούς συγχρονισμούς, αποσυνδέσεις κτλ.

Από εκεί και πέρα δε νομίζω να δίνουν πάνω από 24Mbit για ίντερνετ, άλλωστε είναι υπεραρκετά, απλά τα υπόλοιπα Mbit θα χρησιμοποιούνται για άλλες on demand υπηρεσίες.

----------


## Daemon

> Παιδιά μην τρελένεστε όσον αφορά το Badwidth, το VDSL θα λύσει ουσιαστηκά τα προβλήματα με χαμηλούς συγχρονισμούς, αποσυνδέσεις...


Στο σπίτι μου και η 2mb σύνδεση μου είναι υπεραρκετή, το θέμα των αποσυνδέσεων όμως με έχει κουράσει....μακάρι η vdsl να κάνει την διαφορά!

----------


## othrys

> Από εκεί και πέρα δε νομίζω να δίνουν πάνω από 24Mbit για ίντερνετ, άλλωστε είναι υπεραρκετά


Υπεραρκετό χαρακτήριζε και ο ΟΤΕ το bandwidth για Internet με την χρήση ISDN. Απλά δεν μας είχε πει για πόσους μήνες από την χρονική στιγμή που έκανε την δήλωση!  :Smile:  Να είσαι σίγουρος ότι τα 24 Mbps δεν *θα* είναι αρκετά για Internet.

----------


## easyrider77

Τι ταβανι εχει το VDSL τελικα ρε παιδια..?  10/50 ?  αυτο θα βοηθησει παρα πολυ περιοχες  μακρια απο το DSLAM με χαμηλες ταχυτητες  αν δεν κανω λαθος ε..?

----------


## harris

> Τι ταβανι εχει το VDSL τελικα ρε παιδια..?  10/50 ?  αυτο θα βοηθησει παρα πολυ περιοχες  μακρια απο το DSLAM με χαμηλες ταχυτητες  αν δεν κανω λαθος ε..?


100 η VDSL2... αλλά και πάλι είναι ανάλογα από την απόστασή σου από το καφαο της γειτονιάς  :Wink:

----------


## ThReSh

το vdsl είναι 10/50 και το vdsl2 φτάνει μέχρι τα 100 αν θυμάμαι καλά

----------


## treli@ris

> Τι ταβανι εχει το VDSL τελικα ρε παιδια..?  10/50 ?  αυτο θα βοηθησει παρα πολυ περιοχες  μακρια απο το DSLAM με χαμηλες ταχυτητες  αν δεν κανω λαθος ε..?


Το vdsl ειναι μονο για περιοχες κοντα σε dlsam. Υπολογισε 300μ περιπου. Μετα γινεται adsl κι αυτο  :Razz:

----------


## ThReSh

> Το vdsl ειναι μονο για περιοχες κοντα σε dlsam. Υπολογισε 300μ περιπου. Μετα γινεται adsl κι αυτο


στο vdsl δεν θα έχουμε "dslam" στα ΚΑΦΑΟ? με αυτόν τον τρόπο οι αποστάσεις θα είναι αρκετά μικρές

----------


## treli@ris

> στο vdsl δεν θα έχουμε "dslam" στα ΚΑΦΑΟ? με αυτόν τον τρόπο οι αποστάσεις θα είναι αρκετά μικρές


Σωστο κι αυτο ! Μικροτερες αποστασεις, αλλα θα μπει σε καθε ΚΑΦΑΟ?

----------


## easyrider77

Και μονο οτι σχεδον σε καθε ΚΑΦΑΟ θα μπει dslam αυτο ειναι μεγαλη υποθεση.. αυτη τη στιγμη κλειδωνω στα 7ΜΒ πανω κατω, και το ΚΑΦΑΟ ειναι στο διπλα τετραγωνο.. αρα πιστευω να χει "καποια" βελτιωση.. :Thinking:

----------


## Hetfield

> Και μονο οτι σχεδον σε καθε ΚΑΦΑΟ θα μπει dslam αυτο ειναι μεγαλη υποθεση.. αυτη τη στιγμη κλειδωνω στα 7ΜΒ πανω κατω, και το ΚΑΦΑΟ ειναι στο διπλα τετραγωνο.. αρα πιστευω να χει "καποια" βελτιωση..


Μα τα περισσοτερα καφαο μεσα στις πολεις δεν απεχουν κατα μεσο ορο πανω απο 150 μετρα :P

----------


## easyrider77

Σωστος.  :One thumb up:  



Off Topic


		btw, τα σαιτ του εξωτερικου σερνονται ρε παιδια, ξερετε τιποτα σχετικα..?

----------


## ThReSh

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...86#post3159486

κλασικά  :Razz:

----------


## Nick_

Πόσα Gbps έχει τώρα χωρητικότητα ο ΟΤΕ? Φτάνουν έστω και ελάχιστα για VDSL Edit: [  :No no:  ]???

----------


## ubuntubu

> Όπως έχει ήδη ανακοινωθείαπό τον ΟΤΕ, ο ΟΤΕ σχεδιάζει την ανάπτυξη ενός δικτύου πρόσβασης νέας γενιάς,τεχνολογίας FTTC/ VDSL2, που θα παρέχει ευρυζωνικές υπηρεσίες με ταχύτητες* 50Mbps downlink και 15Mbps uplink* στην Αθήνα, Θεσσαλονίκη και σε άλλες μεγάλες πόλεις για τους οικιακούς συνδρομητές, ενώ για τους εταιρικούς συνδρομητές θα παρέχονται λύσεις ακόμα μεγαλύτερων ταχυτήτων πρόσβασης.
> Tο δίκτυο αυτό μπορεί να καλύψει τις πλέον καινοτόμες υπηρεσίες που έχουν αναπτυχθεί έως σήμερα με τρόπο γρήγορο, οικονομικό και αποτελεσματικό, ενώ έχει την δυνατότητα αναβάθμισης σε επόμενη φάση.


Η τελευταία παράγραφος απο τις 
Θέσεις του ΟΤΕ επι του έργου του ΥΜΕ "ΟΠΤΙΚΗ ΙΝΑ ΣΤΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ"

----------


## innova

Απο τιμες εχετε ακουσει τιποτα ? Ελπιζω να ειναι οπως οι τωρινες.

----------


## zoug100

> Απο τιμες εχετε ακουσει τιποτα ? Ελπιζω να ειναι οπως οι τωρινες.


χλωμο μου φαινεται να ειναι οπως οι τωρινες.θα ειναι πιο ακριβο φανταζομαι.

----------


## ThReSh

> Απο τιμες εχετε ακουσει τιποτα ? Ελπιζω να ειναι οπως οι τωρινες.


χωρίς ανταγωνισμό και θα είναι όπως οι τωρινές? σιγά μην μας πληρώνουν κιόλας  :Embarassed:

----------


## x_user

> χωρίς ανταγωνισμό και θα είναι όπως οι τωρινές? σιγά μην μας πληρώνουν κιόλας


αφού λίγο-πολύ είμαστε beta-tester γιατί να μη μας πληρώνουν...

 :Whistle:

----------


## ThReSh

αυτοί που παίζουν στο πιλοτικό παίζουν τσάμπα...

----------


## sexrazat

ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΝΑΥΤΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ 

Σε ένα επόμενο βήμα, όσον αφορά στην τεχνολογία, επιχειρεί να περάσει ο ΟΤΕ. Το διοικητικό συμβούλιο της επιχείρησης έλαβε την απόφαση να προχωρήσει επενδύσεις ύψους 90 εκατ. ευρώ στην τριετία, για τη δημιουργία δικτύου οπτικών ινών (VDSL) μέχρι τις καμπίνες του Οργανισμού στις γειτονιές ή αλλιώς, όπως αποκαλούνται, στα «καφάο».

Το θέμα συζητήθηκε σε συνδυασμό με το τριετές κυλιόμενο επιχειρησιακό σχέδιο, το οποίο τίθεται προς έγκριση στο ανώτατο όργανο, στο τέλος κάθε χρόνου. Αρχικά θα επιχειρηθεί να εγκατασταθεί οπτική ίνα εκεί που οι αποστάσεις από τα τηλεπικοινωνιακά κέντρα είναι μεγάλες, με αποτέλεσμα να μην υπάρχουν ικανοποιητικές ταχύτητες σύνδεσης με το Διαδίκτυο. Ο Οργανισμός βρίσκεται σε συζητήσεις με τους δήμους από τους οποίους θα περάσει η οπτική ίνα, προκειμένου να εξασφαλίσει τις αναγκαίες άδειες.

Η δημιουργία δικτύου VDSL βρίσκεται στην ατζέντα του ΟΤΕ τα τελευταία δύο χρόνια. Αν και δεν ομολογείται δημόσια, η υλοποίηση του δικτύου καθυστέρησε με υπαιτιότητα της προηγούμενης κυβέρνησης, που επιθυμούσε ο Οργανισμός να είναι ένας από τους επενδυτές για το δίκτυο οπτικών ινών που θα φθάνει μέχρι 2 εκατ. νοικοκυριά (Fiber to the Home - FTTH). 

Το FTTH, όπως είναι γνωστό, τώρα βρίσκεται ξανά υπό μελέτη από τη νέα κυβέρνηση, ως ένα έργο τύπου ΣΔΙΤ (Σύμπραξη Δημοσίου και Ιδιωτικού Τομέα), ενώ ο ΟΤΕ, συμμετέχοντας στη δημόσια διαβούλευση, που έγινε, τάχθηκε εναντίον της υλοποίησής του, παραθέτοντας σειρά από επιχειρήματα.

Το VDSL συμπεριλαμβάνεται όμως και στις προτεραιότητες της Εθνικής Επιτροπής Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Ταχυδρομείων ΕΕΤΤ μαζί με το πρόβλημα των κεραιών κινητής τηλεφωνίας (από τις 8.500 συνολικά οι 3.500 εκτιμάται ότι είναι παράνομες) και την προώθηση της ψηφιακής τηλεόρασης και των πάρκων κεραιών.

Το ενδιαφέρον της ΕΕΤΤ για το νέο δίκτυο, που προωθεί ο ΟΤΕ, όπως εξηγείται από την ηγεσία της, σχετίζεται με το κατά πόσο θα επηρεάσει τον ανταγωνισμό, καθώς ο Οργανισμός έχει δεσπόζουσα θέση στην τηλεπικοινωνιακή αγορά. 

Σημειώνεται ότι, με βάση τις εκτιμήσεις, και ο κλάδος των τηλεπικοινωνιών θα αντιμετωπίσει δυσκολίες κατά το 2010. Ο όμιλος ΟΤΕ, το τελευταίο διάστημα, παρουσιάζει πτωτική πορεία, όσον αφορά τα έσοδα και τα κέρδη του (στο 9μηνο 6,5% και 13,4% αντίστοιχα) και σε αυτό συμβάλλει και η καθοδική πλέον πορεία που έχουν τα οικονομικά μεγέθη της κινητής τηλεφωνίας.

ΤΕΤΗ ΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΙΔΗ

----------


## ipo

Ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση sexrazat. Ευχάριστα τα νέα.

Από τα πιο σημαντικά που διάβασα είναι το ακόλουθο.



> Αρχικά θα επιχειρηθεί να εγκατασταθεί οπτική ίνα εκεί που οι αποστάσεις από τα τηλεπικοινωνιακά κέντρα είναι μεγάλες, με αποτέλεσμα να μην υπάρχουν ικανοποιητικές ταχύτητες σύνδεσης με το Διαδίκτυο.


Ο κύριος προβληματισμός μου είναι αν η υποδομή FTTN προβλέπει την αξιοποίησή της για την μετάπτωσή της σε FTTH σε δεύτερη φάση.

----------


## DaveMurray

Πότε λέτε να.... "αρχίσουν"; 

Διότι από θααα, έχουμε συνηθίσει αιώνες τώρα στην ελλάδα.....

Θα.... κάνουμε αυτό (ΟΤΕ). Καιρός να αφήσει τα θα, και να πεί, και ένα "πότε;"

----------


## uncharted

> Πότε λέτε να.... "αρχίσουν"; 
> 
> Διότι από θααα, έχουμε συνηθίσει αιώνες τώρα στην ελλάδα.....
> 
> Θα.... κάνουμε αυτό (ΟΤΕ). Καιρός να αφήσει τα θα, και να πεί, και ένα "πότε;"


μαλλον μεσα στο 2010, ηδη καποιοι παιζουν σε πιλοτικο..

----------


## karavagos

Πάντως στο RBO που έβγαλε πριν κάποιες μέρες ο ΟΤΕ, δεν συμπεριέλαβε το παρακάτω παρόλο που ήταν υποχρεωμένος.



> 3.1.3 Επιβάλλεται στον ΟΤΕ υποχρέωση χονδρικής
> παροχής της πρόσβασης τύπου Γ, η οποία αφορά πρό−
> σβαση στο DSLAM, το οποίο δύναται να βρίσκεται είτε
> εντός Αστικού Κέντρου του ΟΤΕ ή και σε υπαίθρια
> καμπίνα του ΟΤΕ. Ο συγκεκριμένος τύπος πρόσβασης
> πρέπει να παρέχει στον εναλλακτικό πάροχο την δυνα−
> τότητα να παραλαμβάνει την κίνηση μετά το DSLAM και
> να τη μεταφέρει (κατ’επιλογή του), είτε με δικά του μέσα
> (αυτό−παροχή) ή μέσω προϊόντων του ΟΤΕ ή μέσω οποι−
> ...


Επίσης σε προηγούμενη απόφαση της ΕΕΤΤ είχε αναφερθεί το παρακάτω:



> 3.1.3 Ιδιαίτερα για την παροχή πρόσβασης σε αγωγούς/
> σωληνώσεις και φρεάτια στο τμήμα από την υπαίθρια
> καμπίνα του ΟΤΕ μέχρι το Αστικό Κέντρο διακρίνονται
> δύο περιπτώσεις:
> (i) Περίπτωση πρόσβασης στον υποβρόχο, ως συναφής
> ευκολία. Η συγκεκριμένη υποχρέωση καλύπτει όλους
> τους ήδη κατασκευασμένους από τον ΟΤΕ, καθώς και
> τους μελλοντικούς αγωγούς/σωληνώσεις και φρεάτια.
> Σε περίπτωση όπου δεν υπάρχει διαθέσιμη υποδομή
> ...


Τέλος στο καινούργιο RUO που βγήκε προς διαβούλευση έχει προστεθεί και αναλυτικά ο ΥΒ.



> Ο ΟΤΕ παρέχει πρόσβαση σε σωλήνα/αγωγό και φρεάτια στο τμήμα από την
> υπαίθρια καμπίνα του ΟΤΕ μέχρι το Αστικό Κέντρο ΟΤΕ (εφεξής Α/Κ). Σε
> περίπτωση που δεν υπάρχει διαθέσιμη υποδομή σωλήνα/αγωγού για την κάλυψη των
> αναγκών των Παρόχων, αλλά υπάρχει τυχόν διαθέσιμη ελεύθερη υποδομή οπτικών
> ινών από τον Υπαίθριο Κατανεμητή έως το Α/Κ (π.χ. σε περίπτωση ONU), ο ΟΤΕ
> παρέχει σκοτεινή ίνα στο τμήμα του δικτύου του από την υπαίθρια καμπίνα ως το
> Α/Κ.

----------


## sexrazat

Από την Καθημερινή της Κυριακής 

*Σενάριο για «σπάσιμο» του ΟΤΕ στα δύο, λόγω των οπτικών ινών*

Του Βαγγελη Mανδραβελη

Το σενάριο του λειτουργικού διαχωρισμού του ΟΤΕ, δηλαδή το «σπάσιμο» της εταιρείας στα δύο με τον έναν άξονα να διαχειρίζεται τα δίκτυα και τον άλλο την παροχή υπηρεσιών, επανέρχεται στις τάξεις της κυβέρνησης ως εργαλείο ανάπτυξης της τηλεπικοινωνιακής αγοράς. Η ιδέα αρχίζει να κερδίζει έδαφος στα κυβερνητικά κλιμάκια, καθώς αποκρυσταλλώνεται πλέον μια στρατηγική για τα δίκτυα επόμενης γενιάς, ενώ ταυτόχρονα αναγνωρίζεται ότι το συγκεκριμένο έργο δεν... βγαίνει χωρίς τη συμμετοχή του ΟΤΕ, o oποίος διαθέτει και την τεχνογνωσία και το μέγεθος για να φέρει ένα τέτοιο έργο σε πέρας.

Τα δίκτυα νέας γενιάς βασίζονται κυρίως στην ανάπτυξη οπτικών ινών που φτάνουν μέχρι τις οικίες των καταναλωτών, κάτι που όπως αναφέρουν παράγοντες της κυβέρνησης παραμένει στο ακέραιο ως κυβερνητική δέσμευση. Ο λειτουργικός διαχωρισμός του ΟΤΕ βολεύει, σύμφωνα με όσους απεργάζονται τέτοιου είδους σενάρια, καθώς μπορεί να βάλει τον οργανισμό στο παιχνίδι της ανάπτυξης του δικτύου οπτικών ινών, χωρίς να δημιουργήσει προβλήματα ανταγωνισμού στην περίπτωση της κρατικής ενίσχυσης. Σε ό, τι αφορά το τελευταίο, είναι σχεδόν βέβαιο ότι θα απαιτηθεί ισχυρή κρατική ενίσχυση, προκειμένου να γίνει ελκυστικό στον επενδυτή. Το αρχικό σχέδιο της προηγούμενης κυβέρνησης προέβλεπε επενδύσεις ύψους 2 δισ. ευρώ, εκ των οποίων το 1/3 θα συνιστούσε κρατική ενίσχυση.

Παράγοντες της αγοράς αναφέρουν ότι η δημιουργία του νέου δικτύου οπτικών ινών που οραματίστηκε η προηγούμενη κυβέρνηση για να ξεπεράσει η χώρα την τεχνολογική της ένδεια είναι μια ακριβή υπόθεση και ταυτόχρονα δεν είναι εφικτή χωρίς τη συμμετοχή του ΟΤΕ. Επιπλέον κανένας τρίτος επενδυτής δεν θα μπορούσε να έλθει στην αγορά για τη δημιουργία ενός τέτοιου υπερ-δίκτυου, χωρίς να έχει εξασφαλισμένο το πελατολόγιο του ΟΤΕ. Είναι δε ενδεικτικό ότι κατά τις πρώτες παρουσιάσεις του συγκεκριμένου έργου στο εξωτερικό, οι ενδιαφερόμενες πλευρές (funds, τράπεζες κ. λπ.), το πρώτο ερώτημα που έθεσαν ήταν, ποια είναι η θέση του ΟΤΕ για το έργο.

Ο τελευταίος πολέμησε λυσσαλέα το προτεινόμενο έργο από την κυβέρνηση της Ν.Δ., θεωρώντας το δίκτυο αυτό ως έναν de facto λειτουργικό διαχωρισμό. Η στάση αυτή μάλιστα διατυπώθηκε και επισήμως στο κείμενο δημόσιας διαβούλευσης που απέστειλε ο ΟΤΕ στο υπουργείο Μεταφορών & Επικοινωνιών το περασμένο καλοκαίρι. Πρόσφατα μάλιστα ο πρόεδρος του οργανισμού κ. Π. Βουρλούμης το χαρακτήρισε ως ένα ακόμη σύμπτωμα «λαϊκισμού» των πολιτικών.

Οι σκέψεις περί λειτουργικού διαχωρισμού ασφαλώς γίνονται χωρίς τον «ξενοδόχο», που δεν είναι άλλος από την Deutsche Telekom. Η τελευταία, αποκτώντας το 25% του ΟΤΕ το 2008, αγόρασε -και μάλιστα σε αλμυρή τιμή- τόσο το δίκτυό του όσο και τις παρεχόμενες υπηρεσίες του. Μάλιστα η διοίκησή της είχε λάβει τη δέσμευση από την τότε κυβέρνηση ότι δεν ετίθετο θέμα λειτουργικού διαχωρισμού της επιχείρησης. Το μόνο που είχε ξεκαθαρίσει η κυβέρνηση -διά του πρώην υπουργού Μεταφορών & Επικοινωνιών, κ. Κ. Χατζηδάκη- ήταν ότι το σχεδιαζόμενο δίκτυο νέας γενιάς αποτελεί εθνικό στόχο, ανεξαρτήτως αν θα συμμετάσχει ή όχι ο ΟΤΕ.

Το θέμα του διαχωρισμού δεν έχει συζητηθεί σε κυβερνητικό επίπεδο και μόνον υπόγειες διαβουλεύσεις υπάρχουν. Αλλωστε, εκκρεμούν πιο επείγοντα θέματα, όπως π. χ. η ανασύνθεση του Δ. Σ. του οργανισμού. Πάντως το γεγονός ότι ο ΟΤΕ δεν έχει ξεκινήσει μια σημαντική επένδυση σε οπτικές ίνες, δείχνει ότι οι Γερμανοί βρίσκονται ακόμη σε στάση αναμονής για τις τελικές αποφάσεις της κυβέρνησης.

Βολιδοσκοπώντας τους Γερμανούς

Η πρώτη συνάντηση της κυβέρνησης με τους Γερμανούς έγινε μεταξύ του υπουργού Οικονομίας κ. Γ. Παπακωνσταντίνου, του υφυπουργού Υποδομών κ. Ν. Σηφουνάκη και του επικεφαλής της Deutsche Telekom κ. Γκ. Κέρκοφ στις αρχές του μήνα. Η συνάντηση είχε περισσότερο αναγνωριστικό χαρακτήρα προθέσεων μεταξύ των δύο πλευρών, παρά συμφωνίας σε τρέχοντα ή άλλα επιμέρους ζητήματα. Εγινε μάλιστα με πρωτοβουλία της γερμανικής πλευράς. Εκτοτε, σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες, υπάρχουν υπόγειες διαβουλεύσεις μεταξύ των δύο μετόχων του ΟΤΕ, κυρίως για το θέμα της ανασύνθεσης του διοικητικού συμβουλίου στον οργανισμό. Μάλιστα η νέα ηγεσία του υπουργείου Υποδομών ήδη έχει αποστείλει στο υπουργείο Οικονομίας τα ονόματα εκείνων που προτείνει ως εκπροσώπους του στο Δ. Σ. του οργανισμού. Ο κ. Παπακωνσταντίνου όμως δείχνει να μη βιάζεται και χειρίζεται το θέμα με προσοχή, καθώς δεν θέλει να στείλει λάθος μηνύματα, τόσο στον μεγάλο επενδυτή όσο και στις αγορές. Εξάλλου έχει δεκάδες άλλες προτεραιότητες.

Πάντως, οι όποιες εξελίξεις στο θέμα αυτό εκτιμάται ότι θα δρομολογηθούν μετά την ψήφιση του προϋπολογισμού που θα γίνει λίγο πριν από τις γιορτές των Χριστουγέννων. Δεδομένη θα πρέπει να θεωρείται η παραμονή του κ. Βουρλούμη για τους επόμενους μήνες προκειμένου να υπάρξει ομαλή διαδοχή. Από την άλλη πλευρά, στόχος της σημερινής διοίκησης του ΟΤΕ είναι να φέρει την ετήσια τακτική Γ. Σ. των μετόχων του οργανισμού προκειμένου να διευκολυνθεί η νέα κυβέρνηση. Πάντως, η κίνηση αυτή βολεύει και την Deutsche Telekom, η οποία θέλει να επιταχύνει τέτοιου είδους διαδικασίες.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Αυτα είναι νεα! Άντε να δούμε....  :Smile:

----------


## sexrazat

Αν ο λειτουργικός διαχωρισμός είναι απαραίτητος για το FTTH και ξεκινήσει το τζέρτζελο υπολόγισε 2-3 χρόνια επιπλέον καθυστέρηση από τον πόλεμο Κυβέρνησης - ΟΤΕ και DT

----------


## easyrider77

Το θεμα δεν ειναι τι θα αποφασισουνε αλλα να κινηθουνε καποια στιγμη γιατι το FTTH ειναι στανταρ ετσι κ αλλιως.. 
μεχρι να ξεκινησουνε αυτοι ομως θα εχει ξεπεραστει ως τεχνολογια.. :Razz:

----------


## grayden

> Το θεμα δεν ειναι τι θα αποφασισουνε αλλα να κινηθουνε καποια στιγμη γιατι το FTTH ειναι στανταρ ετσι κ αλλιως.


Το θέμα είναι να στηθεί ένα σωστό FTTH, όχι απλά μια υλοποίηση για να λέμε ότι έχουμε.

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

Το θέμα είναι να βγει vdsl τώρα και όχι να λέμε όχι στο vdsl, ναι στο ftth μετά από χρόνια. Μετά βγάζουμε και ffth.

----------


## uncharted

> Το θέμα είναι να βγει vdsl τώρα και όχι να λέμε όχι στο vdsl, ναι στο ftth μετά από χρόνια. Μετά βγάζουμε και ffth.


σωστο αυτο

αληθεια, μονο εμενα μου φαινεται "συμπτωση" που "θυμηθηκανε" τωρα τον διαχωρισμο του ΟΤΕ?  :Thinking: 

χτες ανακοινωθηκε οτι θα "σπασει" σε κομματια και η ΔΕΗ, ελεω ευρωπαικης οδηγιας  :Whistle: 

μονο που η ΔΕΗ δεν (ξε)πουληθηκε ακομα, ενω για τον ΟΤΕ μαλλον ειναι πολυ αργα για να διαχωριστει... 'η μηπως οχι?  :Thinking:

----------


## harris

> Το θέμα είναι να βγει vdsl τώρα και όχι να λέμε όχι στο vdsl, ναι στο ftth μετά από χρόνια. Μετά βγάζουμε και ffth.


Ξέρεις πόσα χρόνια θέλει ο ΟΤΕ και οι πάροχοι για να αποσβέσουν το VDSL; Τόσα που φτάνουν για να κάνουν το FTTH είτε όνειρο θερινής νυκτός, είτε να αποτελέσει τον λόγο της οικονομικής κατάρρευσης όλης της αγοράς  :Wink:

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

> Ξέρεις πόσα χρόνια θέλει ο ΟΤΕ και οι πάροχοι για να αποσβέσουν το VDSL; Τόσα που φτάνουν για να κάνουν το FTTH είτε όνειρο θερινής νυκτός, είτε να αποτελέσει τον λόγο της οικονομικής κατάρρευσης όλης της αγοράς


Ξέρεις πόσα χρόνια θέλει το FTTH να καλύψει όλοι την Ελλάδα??? Και στην τελική είναι το 10% του κόστους της FTTH. Πέρα του ότι δεν βλέπω τον λόγο γιατί όλοι έχετε τρελαθεί με το FTTH. 100Mbit είναι έναντι 50Mbit (μιλάμε για "κλασσικές" ονομαστικές τιμές). Ή αλλιώς 100Mbit το 2015-2020, έναντι 50Mbit το 2010.  :Razz:

----------


## harris

> Ξέρεις πόσα χρόνια θέλει το FTTH να καλύψει όλοι την Ελλάδα??? Και στην τελική είναι το 10% του κόστους της FTTH.


To FTTH για να καλύψει όλη την Ελλάδα σύμφωνα με το σχέδιο του Υπουργείου θέλει 7 χρόνια, από την στιγμή που θα ξεκινήσει. Τα οποία είναι ΠΟΛΥ λίγα για να φτάσει η επένδυση του VDSL ακόμα και για να φτάσει το break even point του, πόσο μάλλον να αφήσει κέρδη  :Wink:

----------


## MNP-10

> ενώ ταυτόχρονα αναγνωρίζεται ότι το συγκεκριμένο έργο δεν... βγαίνει χωρίς τη συμμετοχή του ΟΤΕ, o oποίος διαθέτει και την τεχνογνωσία και το μέγεθος για να φέρει ένα τέτοιο έργο σε πέρας.


Τεχνογνωσια για FTTH που τη βρηκε?  :Thinking:  Εκτος αν εννοει γενικοτερα τηλεπικοινωνιακη τεχνογνωσια, οποτε πασο.

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

Αν το VDSL θέλει πάνω από 7 χρόνια, τότε το FTTH που στοιχίζει τα δεκαπλάσια πόσα θέλει??? Και τέλος η λέξη κλειδί είναι το "όταν θα ξεκινήσει".  :Wink:  Το VDSL είναι must. Το FTTH αυτή την χρονική στιγμή είναι απλώς μια μλκ και θα κάνουμε μια τρύπα στο νερό.

----------


## uncharted

> Ξέρεις πόσα χρόνια θέλει το FTTH να καλύψει όλοι την Ελλάδα??? Και στην τελική είναι το 10% του κόστους της FTTH. Πέρα του ότι δεν βλέπω τον λόγο γιατί όλοι έχετε τρελαθεί με το FTTH. 100Mbit είναι έναντι 50Mbit (μιλάμε για "κλασσικές" ονομαστικές τιμές). Ή αλλιώς 100Mbit το 2015-2020, έναντι 50Mbit το 2010.


100mbps συμμετρικα φτανει και το VDSL2 σε κοντινες αποστασεις, το FTTH πρεπει να ξεκινησει απο 1gbps για να εχει νοημα και ανταγωνιστικο πλεονεκτημα εναντι του χαλκου (σιγουρα η ινα εχει πλεονεκτημα οτι δεν εχει θορυβο-αποσυνδεσεις, ΑΛΛΑ αυτα πρακτικα θα εκλειψουν μολις ο βροχος μειωθει στα 200-300m απο το ΚΑΦΑΟ)




> To FTTH για να καλύψει όλη την Ελλάδα σύμφωνα με το σχέδιο του Υπουργείου θέλει 7 χρόνια, από την στιγμή που θα ξεκινήσει. Τα οποία είναι ΠΟΛΥ λίγα για να φτάσει η επένδυση του VDSL ακόμα και για να φτάσει το break even point του, πόσο μάλλον να αφήσει κέρδη


ολη την ελλαδα εννοουμε τα μεγαλα αστικα κεντρα, σωστα?

εγω φοβαμαι μην μπουμε στην φαση να βαλτωσουμε με την υπαρχουσα ADSL τεχνολογια καμια δεκαετια περιμενοντας το FTTH, οπως ειχαμε βαλτωσει τα 90s στο dial-up...  :No no: 

αμα ειναι να περιμενω 10 χρονια για το FTTH οοοοοοταν τελειωσουν οι διαβουλευσεις και αποκτησουμε σταθερη πολιτικη σαν χωρα ανεξαρτητως κυβερνησης, καλως να ερθει το VDSL...

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

Αυτό εννοώ με τον όρο "κλασσικές" ονομαστικές ταχύτητες. 50Mbit έχει πει ο ΟΤΕ για VDSL. Καλύτερα 50Mbit και hd iptv και vod, παρά 10mbit και μετά από 7 χρόνια 100mbit χωρίς να έχουμε να δώσουμε κάποια υπηρεσία. Γιατί δεν νομίζω ξαφνικά να μας δώσουν και (σοβαρές) HD υπηρεσίες. Ενώ μέσα σε μια δεκαετία με το vdsl θα μας δώσουν λογικά και σοβαρές hd υπηρεσίες.

----------


## harris

> Αν το VDSL θέλει πάνω από 7 χρόνια, τότε το FTTH που στοιχίζει τα δεκαπλάσια πόσα θέλει??? Και τέλος η λέξη κλειδί είναι το "όταν θα ξεκινήσει".  Το VDSL είναι must. Το FTTH αυτή την χρονική στιγμή είναι απλώς μια μλκ και θα κάνουμε μια τρύπα στο νερό.


Άποψή σου. Μη αποδεκτή, σόρρυ, αλλά άποψή σου  :Smile: 




> 100mbps συμμετρικα φτανει και το VDSL2 σε κοντινες αποστασεις, το FTTH πρεπει να ξεκινησει απο 1gbps για να εχει νοημα και ανταγωνιστικο πλεονεκτημα εναντι του χαλκου


100/50 είναι το vdsl αν δεν κάνω λάθος...




> (σιγουρα η ινα εχει πλεονεκτημα οτι δεν εχει θορυβο-αποσυνδεσεις, ΑΛΛΑ αυτα πρακτικα θα εκλειψουν μολις ο βροχος μειωθει στα 200-300m απο το ΚΑΦΑΟ)


Δεν θα μειωθεί η απόσταση του απερχόμενου καλωδίου... το vdsl παίζει απλά δίπλα στα KV της γειτονιάς...





> ολη την ελλαδα εννοουμε τα μεγαλα αστικα κεντρα, σωστα?


Ναι  :Smile: 




> εγω φοβαμαι μην μπουμε στην φαση να βαλτωσουμε με την υπαρχουσα ADSL τεχνολογια καμια δεκαετια περιμενοντας το FTTH, οπως ειχαμε βαλτωσει τα 90s στο dial-up...


Ας ελπίσουμε να μην βγει ο φόβος σου αληθινός... η μόνη περίπτωση να συμβεί είναι να μην έχει το κράτος τα 700 εκατομμύρια, κάτι δύσκολο αφού μιλάμε για 100 εκ τον χρόνο...

----------


## treli@ris

Αποψη μου, πρωτα θα βγει δορυφορικα ο ΟΤΕ σε 1-2 μηνες και μετα θα κοιταξει για VDSL και λοιπες τεχνολογιες.

----------


## harris

> Αποψη μου, πρωτα θα βγει δορυφορικα ο ΟΤΕ σε 1-2 μηνες και μετα θα κοιταξει για VDSL και λοιπες τεχνολογιες.


Είναι σχεδόν έτοιμος για το VDSL  :Wink:

----------


## DaveMurray

E και τι τον κρατάει...;

Και αν τον "κρατά" κάτι, για πόσο πια θα τον "κρατάει";

----------


## harris

> E και τι τον κρατάει...;
> 
> Και αν τον "κρατά" κάτι, για πόσο πια θα τον "κρατάει";


Τον κρατάει αυτό που είπα παραπάνω περί απόσβεσης της επένδυσης... Και θα τον κρατάει μέχρι η κυβέρνηση να βγάλει ένα πόρισμα πιστεύω... Εκτός αν το κάνει μέσα στο πρώτο εξάμηνο του 2010 και κρατήσει όμηρο την κυβέρνηση για να μην καταρρεύσει η αγορά  :Wink:

----------


## DaveMurray

Για να δούμε....

----------


## uncharted

> 100/50 είναι το vdsl αν δεν κάνω λάθος...


κι ομως οχι, δες εδω: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Very_hi...scriber_line_2
υπαρχουν παροχοι που δινουν 100αρες συμμετρικες γραμμες




> Δεν θα μειωθεί η απόσταση του απερχόμενου καλωδίου... το vdsl παίζει απλά δίπλα στα KV της γειτονιάς...


KV = ΚΑΦΑΟ
πως δεν θα μειωθει? 300m το πολυ δεν απεχει το καθε ΚΑΦΑΟ σε μηκος βροχου?
αρα θα αποκτησουν σχεδον ολοι αξιοπρεπες attenuation/SNR  :Smile: 




> Ας ελπίσουμε να μην βγει ο φόβος σου αληθινός... η μόνη περίπτωση να συμβεί είναι να μην έχει το κράτος τα 700 εκατομμύρια, κάτι δύσκολο αφού μιλάμε για 100 εκ τον χρόνο...


κι εγω το ελπιζω να βγω ψευτης, αν και τελευταια με αυτα που ακουγονται περι χρεωκοπιας (σημερα υποβαθμιστηκε η πιστοληπτικη ικανοτητα της χωρας μας) δεν το βλεπω ευκολο να βρισκει ουτε 100 εκατ/χρονο...

----------


## harris

> κι ομως οχι, δες εδω: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Very_hi...scriber_line_2
> υπαρχουν παροχοι που δινουν 100αρες συμμετρικες γραμμες


Έχεις δίκιο... είχα μείνει στο 100/50 που είχα δει παλιότερα  :Smile: 





> KV = ΚΑΦΑΟ
> πως δεν θα μειωθει? 300m το πολυ δεν απεχει το καθε ΚΑΦΑΟ σε μηκος βροχου?
> αρα θα αποκτησουν σχεδον ολοι αξιοπρεπες attenuation/SNR


Όχι δεν ισχύει αυτό... τα KV δεν είναι μέγιστο 300 μέτρα από τα σπίτια μας, κυρίως σε παλαιότερες περιοχές...




> κι εγω το ελπιζω να βγω ψευτης, αν και τελευταια με αυτα που ακουγονται περι χρεωκοπιας (σημερα υποβαθμιστηκε η πιστοληπτικη ικανοτητα της χωρας μας) δεν το βλεπω ευκολο να βρισκει ουτε 100 εκατ/χρονο...


Σε έναν προϋπολογισμό επιπέδου μερικών δεκάδων δις δεν είναι και τόσο δύσκολο... δημιουργική λογιστική είναι αυτή  :Razz:

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

> Άποψή σου. Μη αποδεκτή, σόρρυ, αλλά άποψή σου


Άποψη μου άποψη μου, αλλά δεν απάντησες. Αν το VDSL θέλει πάνω από 7 χρόνια για να αποσβεστεί, το ftth που στοιχίζει 10 φορές πάνω (με βάση τα στοιχεία που έχουν βγει στην δημοσιότητα), πόσα χρόνια θέλει???

----------


## Vamos_Petros

TO vdsl είναι μεγαλύτερη απάτη και από τον τρόπο που μπήκε το dsl στην Ελλάδα...


Δώστε στο λαο οπτικές ίνες και σταματήστε να μας θεωρείτε πρόβατα και χαζούς....

----------


## harris

> Άποψη μου άποψη μου, αλλά δεν απάντησες. Αν το VDSL θέλει πάνω από 7 χρόνια για να αποσβεστεί, το ftth που στοιχίζει 10 φορές πάνω (με βάση τα στοιχεία που έχουν βγει στην δημοσιότητα), πόσα χρόνια θέλει???


Θέλει για τους κατασκευαστές περίπου μια 15τία λόγω του τρόπου του ΣΔΙΤ... και για τους παρόχους (όχι τον κατασκευαστή) περίπου μια 7ετία...

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

> Θέλει για τους κατασκευαστές περίπου μια 15τία λόγω του τρόπου του ΣΔΙΤ... και για τους παρόχους (όχι τον κατασκευαστή) περίπου μια 7ετία...


Δλδ μου λες ότι ο ΟΤΕ θα βγάλει κέρδος μέσα σε 15 χρόνια 2-3 δις από το ftth, ενώ δεν μπορεί να βγάλει 200-300 εκ μέσα σε 7 με το vdsl???

----------


## harris

> Δλδ μου λες ότι ο ΟΤΕ θα βγάλει κέρδος μέσα σε 15 χρόνια 2-3 δις από το ftth, ενώ δεν μπορεί να βγάλει 200-300 εκ μέσα σε 7 με το vdsl???


Ξεχώρισε τους κατασκευαστές από τους παρόχους  :Wink:

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

> Ξεχώρισε τους κατασκευαστές από τους παρόχους


Δλδ μου λες ότι θα έχει απόσβεση σε 7 χρόνια???

----------


## ipo

Ας υποθέσουμε ότι υλοποιείται το VDS2, ήτοι FTTN, και φτάνει η οπτική ίνα στα 350 μέτρα από το σπίτι μου. Αν θέλω, θα μπορώ να επωμισθώ το κόστος εκσκαφής και τοποθέτσης οπτικής ίνας από το σπίτι μου μέχρι το ONU; Αν το κόστος είναι της τάξης των χιλίων ευρώ, προσωπικά θα τα έδινα για να πληρώσω την υποδομή για ιδιόκτητη κατοικία.

----------


## harris

> Δλδ μου λες ότι θα έχει απόσβεση σε 7 χρόνια???


Είπα κάπου κάτι τέτοιο;  :What..?: 




> Ας υποθέσουμε ότι υλοποιείται το VDS2, ήτοι FTTN, και φτάνει η οπτική ίνα στα 350 μέτρα από το σπίτι μου. Αν θέλω, θα μπορώ να επωμισθώ το κόστος εκσκαφής και τοποθέτσης οπτικής ίνας από το σπίτι μου μέχρι το ONU; Αν το κόστος είναι της τάξης των χιλίων ευρώ, προσωπικά θα τα έδινα για να πληρώσω την υποδομή για ιδιόκτητη κατοικία.


Ναι αλλά δεν θα είναι open access το δίκτυο FTTH... θα έχει μελλοντικούς περιορισμούς, κάτι που το υπουργείο από την πρώτη στιγμή θέλει (και ορθώς!) να αποφύγει....  :Smile:

----------


## ermis333

Εγώ δε μπορώ να καταλάβω από που έχετε βγάλει το συμπέρασμα ότι θα πάρει 7 χρόνια η απόσβεση μιας VDSL επένδυσης, εγώ έχω την εντύπωση ότι το ADSL ήταν πιο ακριβό σαν αρχική επένδυση από το VDSL.

Επίσης μια εταιρία δε σκέφτεται μόνο την άμεση απόσβεση μιας επένδυσης, υπάρχουν προϊόντα που μπορεί να τα έχεις και να είναι ακόμα και ζημειογόνα, προσφέροντας έμεσα "κέρδη" σε μια εταιρία, όπως αναγνώριση promotion και άλλα.

Η λογική του ότι θα πάρει Χ χρόνια να αποσβεστεί κάτι δεν είναι σωστή.

----------


## frenty

> KV = ΚΑΦΑΟ
> πως δεν θα μειωθει? 300m το πολυ δεν απεχει το καθε ΚΑΦΑΟ σε μηκος βροχου?
> αρα θα αποκτησουν σχεδον ολοι αξιοπρεπες attenuation/SNR


Δεν θα αποκτήσουν σχεδον ολοι αξιοπρεπες attenuation/SNR, γιατί το vdsl χρησιμοποιεί μεγαλύτερο εύρος συχνοτήτων συγκριτικά με το adsl και μικρότερη ισχύ εξόδου.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Very_Hi...scriber_Line_2

----------


## sexrazat

Απλά επαναλαμβάνω ένα σημείο του άρθρου της Καθημερινής.

''''Παράγοντες της αγοράς αναφέρουν ότι η δημιουργία του νέου δικτύου οπτικών ινών που οραματίστηκε η προηγούμενη κυβέρνηση για να ξεπεράσει η χώρα την τεχνολογική της ένδεια είναι μια ακριβή υπόθεση και ταυτόχρονα δεν είναι εφικτή χωρίς τη συμμετοχή του ΟΤΕ. Επιπλέον κανένας τρίτος επενδυτής δεν θα μπορούσε να έλθει στην αγορά για τη δημιουργία ενός τέτοιου υπερ-δίκτυου, χωρίς να έχει εξασφαλισμένο το πελατολόγιο του ΟΤΕ. Είναι δε ενδεικτικό ότι κατά τις πρώτες παρουσιάσεις του συγκεκριμένου έργου στο εξωτερικό, οι ενδιαφερόμενες πλευρές (funds, τράπεζες κ. λπ.),* το πρώτο ερώτημα που έθεσαν ήταν, ποια είναι η θέση του ΟΤΕ για το έργο.'''*

----------


## lewton

> σωστο αυτο
> 
> αληθεια, μονο εμενα μου φαινεται "συμπτωση" που "θυμηθηκανε" τωρα τον διαχωρισμο του ΟΤΕ? 
> 
> χτες ανακοινωθηκε οτι θα "σπασει" σε κομματια και η ΔΕΗ, ελεω ευρωπαικης οδηγιας 
> 
> μονο που η ΔΕΗ δεν (ξε)πουληθηκε ακομα, ενω για τον ΟΤΕ μαλλον ειναι πολυ αργα για να διαχωριστει... 'η μηπως οχι?


Όχι, δεν είναι αργά, γιατί το (δυνητικό) σπάσιμο μπορεί να προκύψει ως απόφαση του κράτους ως ρυθμιστή και όχι ως απόφαση του κράτους ως ιδιοκτήτη.
Εννοείται όμως ότι σε αυτήν την περίπτωση πλήττεται πολύ η εικόνα της χώρας ως χώρας υποδοχής ξένων επενδύσεων, αφού θα έχουμε αθετήσει την όποια συμφωνία με τη DT. Άρα εγώ βλέπω το σπάσιμο του ΟΤΕ ως έσχατη λύση, η οποία, με δεδομένη τη μεγάλη βελτίωση του ΟΤΕ στο LLU, αυτή τη στιγμή δεν ενδείκνυται.

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

> Είπα κάπου κάτι τέτοιο;


Πόσα χρόνια είναι τελικά???

----------


## harris

> Πόσα χρόνια είναι τελικά???


Αυτό που λέω από την αρχή είναι πως είναι λίγα τα χρόνια για την απόσβεση της επένδυσης σε VDSL... το πόσα ακριβώς είναι τα χρόνια το ξέρουν οι οικονομικοί του ΟΤΕ και των παρόχων. Σημασία έχει ότι θέλει χρόνο πολύ περισσότερο για να γίνει η απόσβεση από τον χρόνο που έχει μέχρι την υλοποίηση του FTTH, ΑΝ φυσικά αυτή γίνει όπως είναι προγραμματισμένη στα 3-7 χρόνια από σήμερα.

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

> Αυτό που λέω από την αρχή είναι πως είναι λίγα τα χρόνια για την απόσβεση της επένδυσης σε VDSL... το πόσα ακριβώς είναι τα χρόνια το ξέρουν οι οικονομικοί του ΟΤΕ και των παρόχων. Σημασία έχει ότι θέλει χρόνο πολύ περισσότερο για να γίνει η απόσβεση από τον χρόνο που έχει μέχρι την υλοποίηση του FTTH, ΑΝ φυσικά αυτή γίνει όπως είναι προγραμματισμένη στα 3-7 χρόνια από σήμερα.


Πάλι δεν απαντάς... τέσπα... 
Το ftth δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να γίνει σε 3 χρόνια. Μην χαιρόμαστε άδικα. Αν υπήρχε τότε θα έλεγα ναι στο ftth. Γαλάτσι μένω. Από τους πρώτους θα έχω ftth.  :Razz:

----------


## agrelaphon

> Ας υποθέσουμε ότι υλοποιείται το VDS2, ήτοι FTTN, και φτάνει η οπτική ίνα στα 350 μέτρα από το σπίτι μου. Αν θέλω, θα μπορώ να επωμισθώ το κόστος εκσκαφής και τοποθέτσης οπτικής ίνας από το σπίτι μου μέχρι το ONU; Αν το κόστος είναι της τάξης των χιλίων ευρώ, προσωπικά θα τα έδινα για να πληρώσω την υποδομή για ιδιόκτητη κατοικία.


Το οτι έχεις εγκατεστημένη οπτική ίνα κάπου, δεν σημαίνει οτι θα δόσεις μια συγκεκριμένη υπηρεσία. Ο ΟΤΕ έχει καμπίνες αυτή τη στιγμή που δίνουν adsl, vdsl (πιλοτικά) ή/και τηλεφωνία (pstn & isdn). 
Στο 2ο σκέλος της τοποθέτησής σου, όχι. Δεν μπορείς

----------


## uncharted

> Δεν θα αποκτήσουν σχεδον ολοι αξιοπρεπες attenuation/SNR, γιατί το vdsl χρησιμοποιεί μεγαλύτερο εύρος συχνοτήτων συγκριτικά με το adsl και μικρότερη ισχύ εξόδου.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Very_Hi...scriber_Line_2


το οτι χρησιμοποιει μεγαλυτερο ευρος συχνοτητων γιατι ειναι κακο, δεδομενου οτι θα μικρυνει το μηκος βροχου? παντα μιλωντας για FTTN/FTTC τοπολογια, οχι μεσα στα αστικα κεντρα οπως τωρα..
η μικροτερη ισχυς εξοδου ειναι κατι λογικο, μιας και ετσι θα εχουν λιγοτερη παραμορφωση τα συμβολα του constellation (αν δεν κανω λαθος)
το ιδιο ισχυει και στην συγκριση 802.11 b/g, το G παντα εχει μικροτερη ισχυ, υποθετω για τον ιδιο λογο...

για τα 200-300m max μηκος (υπο)βροχου καπου εδω μεσα το ειχα διαβασει, δεν δουλευω στον ΟΤΕ, οποτε μπορει να κανω και λαθος

αν ας πουμε τωρα μονο το 10% απολαμβανει συγχρονισμο κοντα στα 24 mbps, με το VDSL το ποσοστο των τυχερων θα ανεβει στο 90% (αυθαιρετα τα ποσοστα, αλλα πιστευω κοντα στην πραγματικοτητα)
κανενας που να γνωριζει το μεσο και μεγιστο μηκος (υπο)βροχου απο το KV?  :Thinking: για να μην κανουμε υποθεσεις




> Όχι, δεν είναι αργά, γιατί το (δυνητικό) σπάσιμο μπορεί να προκύψει ως απόφαση του κράτους ως ρυθμιστή και όχι ως απόφαση του κράτους ως ιδιοκτήτη.
> Εννοείται όμως ότι σε αυτήν την περίπτωση πλήττεται πολύ η εικόνα της χώρας ως χώρας υποδοχής ξένων επενδύσεων, αφού θα έχουμε αθετήσει την όποια συμφωνία με τη DT. Άρα εγώ βλέπω το σπάσιμο του ΟΤΕ ως έσχατη λύση, η οποία, με δεδομένη τη μεγάλη βελτίωση του ΟΤΕ στο LLU, αυτή τη στιγμή δεν ενδείκνυται.


αυτο ειχα κι εγω κατα νου, οτι "μετα την απομακρυνση απο το ταμειο, ουδεν λαθος αναγνωριζεται"
οτι ηταν να γινει επρεπε να γινει πριν την συμφωνια, αλλιως θα μας βγει το ονομα οτι ειμαστε σοβιετια...

----------


## frenty

> το οτι χρησιμοποιει μεγαλυτερο ευρος συχνοτητων γιατι ειναι κακο, δεδομενου οτι θα μικρυνει το μηκος βροχου? παντα μιλωντας για FTTN/FTTC τοπολογια, οχι μεσα στα αστικα κεντρα οπως τωρα..
> η μικροτερη ισχυς εξοδου ειναι κατι λογικο, μιας και ετσι θα εχουν λιγοτερη παραμορφωση τα συμβολα του constellation (αν δεν κανω λαθος)
> το ιδιο ισχυει και στην συγκριση 802.11 b/g, το G παντα εχει μικροτερη ισχυ, υποθετω για τον ιδιο λογο...
> 
> για τα 200-300m max μηκος (υπο)βροχου καπου εδω μεσα το ειχα διαβασει, δεν δουλευω στον ΟΤΕ, οποτε μπορει να κανω και λαθος
> 
> αν ας πουμε τωρα μονο το 10% απολαμβανει συγχρονισμο κοντα στα 24 mbps, με το VDSL το ποσοστο των τυχερων θα ανεβει στο 90% (αυθαιρετα τα ποσοστα, αλλα πιστευω κοντα στην πραγματικοτητα)
> κανενας που να γνωριζει το μεσο και μεγιστο μηκος (υπο)βροχου απο το KV? για να μην κανουμε υποθεσεις




*Spoiler:*




			Αυξανομένης της συχνότητας αυξάνονται οι εξασθενήσεις και η παρεμβολή λόγω συνακρόασης (δεν είναι ο σωστός όρος, το ακριβές είναι παραδιαφωνία και τηλεδιαφωνία).
Για να αντισταθμιστούν μειώνουν την ισχύ εξόδου και το μήκος του βρόγχου.



Προς επίτευξη υψηλότερης δυνατής ταχύτητας συγχρονισμού (rate adaptive) θα χρησιμοποιηθεί η χαμηλότερη τιμή snrm που θα δίνει αξιοπρεπή σταθερότητα.
Το ποια θα είναι αυτή η τιμή, θα επαφίεται στην κρίση του παρόχου και των υπηρεσιών του (όπως ισχύει στους σημερινούς adsl παρόχους που χρησιμοποιούν 6-11 db για snrm).
Στην αρχή δεν θα δώσουν rate adaptive, όπως έκαναν και στο adsl και δεν υπήρχε προβλημα σταθερότητας, αλλά όταν άρχισαν να δίνουν rate adaptive ξεκίνησαν και τα προβλήματα σταθερότητας.
Το κυνήγι της υψηλότερης ταχύτητας.
Πόσοι από εδω μέσα δεν πειραματίστηκαν και με χαμηλότερο από 6 db για το snrm;

----------


## uncharted

> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			Αυξανομένης της συχνότητας αυξάνονται οι εξασθενήσεις και η παρεμβολή λόγω συνακρόασης (δεν είναι ο σωστός όρος, το ακριβές είναι παραδιαφωνία και τηλεδιαφωνία).
> Για να αντισταθμιστούν μειώνουν την ισχύ εξόδου και το μήκος του βρόγχου.
> 
> 
> ...


σωστα ολα αυτα, αλλα εφοσον υπαρχουν παροχοι που δινουν 100/100 απο χαλκο στο εξωτερικο, δεν το βρισκω αδυνατο να γινει το ιδιο και εδω  :Wink: 

δεν θα γινει απο την αρχη βεβαια, ο ΟΤΕ με 384αρες ξεκινησε, ταχυτητα που απεχει μακραν του μεγιστου 8mbps για ADSL1

το καλο ειναι οτι ο πηχυς πλεον εχει ανεβει αρκετα, γιαυτο και στο VDSL2 θα ξεκινησει απο τα 50mbps (περιπου το μισο του μεγιστου) και οταν αρχισει να παιρνει σαρκα και οστα το FTTH project, τοτε λογω ανταγωνισμου θα δουμε τον ΟΤΕ να ξεζουμιζει την γραμμη και το προτυπο

θα σου λενε "θες χαλκο-100αρα by ΟΤΕ με €20/μηνα 'η 100αρα οπτικη ινα με €40/μηνα?"

εγω θα συμβιβαζομουν παντως με την πρωτη επιλογη, κι ας ειχε και καμποσα errors η γραμμη...

ps: ξεχνας οτι σε FTTN δικτυο οι πλεξουδες των καλωδιων θα εχουν πολυ λιγοτερα ζευγη, αρα και λιγοτερες παρεμβολες, παρα την αυξηση του ευρους ζωνης.
τωρα με τα αστικα κεντρα μπορει μια πλεξουδα να εχει και 500 βροχους, ενω στο KV θα καταληγουν καμια 50αρια...

----------


## frenty

> θα σου λενε "θες χαλκο-100αρα by ΟΤΕ με €20/μηνα 'η 100αρα οπτικη ινα με €40/μηνα?"


Όταν πούλησαν adsl1, έπεσε η τιμή της dial-up;
Όταν πούλησαν adsl2, έπεσε η τιμή της adsl1;
Δεν ξέρω αν διάβασες στην Ιαπωνία πουλούν 2play με ftth 100Mbps Up / 100Mbps Down με €8 και παροχή δωρεάν fiber modem (με 2ετή δέσμευση)!

----------


## uncharted

> Όταν πούλησαν adsl1, έπεσε η τιμή της dial-up;


οχι, αντιθετα εγινε πιο ακριβο (προσφατα) γιατι λιγοστεψαν οι χρηστες dial-up και οι παροχοι δεν επενδυουν πια σε αυτην την τεχνολογια




> Όταν πούλησαν adsl2, έπεσε η τιμή της adsl1;


adsl2 ξεκινησαν να πουλανε οι εναλλακτικοι, μονο και μονο γιατι αργησαν να επενδυσουν στο LLU (οπως και ο ΟΤΕ αργησε στο vdsl, γιαυτο θα βαλει vdsl2, και οχι vdsl1)
και ναι, επεσε η τιμη του adsl1 του ΟΤΕ, ανεβηκαν οι ταχυτητες και μετα αρχισε να επενδυει και ο ΟΤΕ στο adsl2..




> Δεν ξέρω αν διάβασες στην Ιαπωνία πουλούν 2play με ftth 100Mbps Up / 100Mbps Down με €8 και παροχή δωρεάν fiber modem (με 2ετή δέσμευση)!


το διαβασα, αλλα αφορα μονο τον πρωτο χρονο και ειναι κοκορετσο-καλωδιο-κατασταση...  :Crazy: 

το σκαψιμο ειναι που κοστιζει πιο πολυ, οχι τα μηχανηματα  :Wink:

----------


## frenty

> adsl2 ξεκινησαν να πουλανε οι εναλλακτικοι, μονο και μονο γιατι αργησαν να επενδυσουν στο LLU (οπως και ο ΟΤΕ αργησε στο vdsl, γιαυτο θα βαλει vdsl2, και οχι vdsl1)
> και ναι, επεσε η τιμη του adsl1 του ΟΤΕ, ανεβηκαν οι ταχυτητες και μετα αρχισε να επενδυει και ο ΟΤΕ στο adsl2..


Οι εναλλακτικοί ξεκίνησαν με adsl2+ (αν και μου φαίνεται ότι κάποιοι ξεκίνησαν με adsl1), αλλά στην αρχή έδιναν χαμηλές ταχύτητες σαν να ήταν adsl1 ή adsl2!
Μετά έδωσαν υψηλότερες ταχύτητες στην ίδια τιμή.
Δεν κατέβασαν τιμές για τις χαμηλότερες ταχύτητες γιατί πολύ απλά τις κατήργησαν και δεν διατήρησαν πακέτα με τις χαμηλότερες ταχύτητες..
Άρα οι τιμές δεν κατέβηκαν (εκτός οτε), έμειναν σταθερές.

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

Sorry, αλλά που είναι το παράξενο στο να πει κάποιος ότι σε 7-10 χρόνια το vdsl 100mbit θα κάνει 20 ευρώ??? Πριν 6 χρόνια το adsl στα 384Kbit έκανε 80 ευρώ και τώρα 2mbit κάνουν 16.5 ευρώ.

----------


## uncharted

> Οι εναλλακτικοί ξεκίνησαν με adsl2+


σωστα




> (αν και μου φαίνεται ότι κάποιοι ξεκίνησαν με adsl1)


η intraconnect ηταν η πρωτη αν δεν κανω λαθος, αλλα δεν επιασε
μετα η vivodi, που ουτε αυτη επιασε momentum στην αγορα, μαλλον λογω των δυσμενων συνθηκων που επικρατουσαν τοτε (εξωτερικη συνεγκατασταση + ελλειψη RUO)




> αλλά στην αρχή έδιναν χαμηλές ταχύτητες σαν να ήταν adsl1 ή adsl2!


ε κοιτα, το 2006 που ο ΟΤΕ εδινε max 2 mbps και η τελλας εδινε μεσω ιδιοκτητου 4 mbps και 512kbps upload, εμοιαζε με ονειρο αυτη η ταχυτητα (τοτε)
παντα ετσι λειτουργει ο ανταγωνισμος, λιγα-λιγα δινουν




> Μετά έδωσαν υψηλότερες ταχύτητες στην ίδια τιμή.


εν μερει ισχυει αυτο, εξηγω παρακατω..




> Δεν κατέβασαν τιμές για τις χαμηλότερες ταχύτητες γιατί πολύ απλά τις κατήργησαν και δεν διατήρησαν πακέτα με τις χαμηλότερες ταχύτητες..


εννοεις κατηργησαν ('η πιο σωστα, περιορισαν στο ελαχιστο δυνατο) την μεταπωληση ΑΡΥΣ  :Smile:  και στραφηκαν στο ιδιοκτητο LLU...




> Άρα οι τιμές δεν κατέβηκαν (εκτός οτε), έμειναν σταθερές.


μα στις τιμες του ΟΤΕ αναφερομουν κατα κυριο λογο οτι επεσαν (μιας και αυτες αφορουν τους πολλους)

οσον αφορα τους εναλλακτικους, οταν πρωτολανσαρε το ζιστο η τελλας εκανε γυρω στα €48 αν θυμαμαι καλα
μετα λογω ανταγωνισμου και απο αλλες εταιριες (forthnet), επεσε στο 40αρι...



Off Topic





> Sorry, αλλά που είναι το παράξενο στο να πει κάποιος ότι σε 7-10 χρόνια το vdsl 100mbit θα κάνει 20 ευρώ??? Πριν 6 χρόνια το adsl στα 384Kbit έκανε 80 ευρώ και τώρα 2mbit κάνουν 16.5 ευρώ.


καθολου παραξενο, εκτος αν αλλαξουν οι οικονομικες συνθηκες στο εγγυς μελλον  :Razz:  (καταρρευση ευρωζωνης + επιστροφη στην δραχμη)

----------


## anon

Εγώ ξέρω ότι το σημαντικότερο ποσοστό χρηστών adsl 24mbps έχουν πρόβλημα, ποτέ σχεδόν δεν συγχρονίζουν στα 24. Και το γνωρίζουμε όλοι ότι το πρόβλημα εντοπίζεται στο last mile όπου έχουμε ένα παλαιό και κακοσυντηρημένο πολλές φορές δίκτυο χαλκού. Με δεδομένο αυτό, και ότι θα πρέπει να είναι πολύ κοντά το DSLAM για VDSL (300 μέτρα νομίζω) για να έχουμε αυτές τις μεγάλες ταχύτητες σημαίνει ότι στην πράξη ελάχιστοι θα μπορούν να τις έχουν (ασχέτως τιμής της υπηρεσίας). Ισως η όλη ιστορία VDSL βοηθήσει αυτούς που ήδη λειτουργούν σε χαμηλές ταχύτητες συγχρονισμου να ανέβουν λιγάκι. Αλλά για πάνω απο 24Mbps το βλέπω για πολύ πολύ λίγους. Η ιστορία FTTH ειναι η μόνη που μπορεί πραγματικά να δώσει μεγάλες ταχύτητες σε όλους σε όσους πάει. 

Επίσης με δεδομένο ότι η VDSL απαιτεί μικρή απόσταση απο DSLAM σημαίνει ότι πολλές περιοχές τόσο αγροτικές αλλά και αστικές ακόμη δεν θα έχουν ποτέ αυτή την τεχνολογία. Εδώ υπάρχουν προάστεια πχ στην Θεσσαλονίκη χωρίς ακόμη ADSL (εαν μπορεί να θεωρηθεί ADSL ταχύτητες συγχρονισμού το πολυ 2Mbps με συνεχείς διακοπές, ρωτήστε τον yiapap).

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

Ο ΟΤΕ έχει πει ότι θα βάλει miniDSLAM. Μέσα στο 2010 θα έχει βάλει miniDSLAM στο 10% των καφάο (εκεί κολλάνε και τα 300 μέτρα που λέγεται ότι είναι και η max απόσταση από το καφάο στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις). Άρα δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Πάντως στο πιλοτικό vdsl όσοι πόσταραν στα forum είπαν ότι είχαν 50/10 Mbit.

----------


## ThReSh

αν δεν κάνω λάθος στο πιλοτικό οι χρήστες έγιναν "handpicked" ώστε να έχουν καλές γραμμές και μικρή απόσταση από το dslam...

----------


## anon

σε μια περίπτωση που έδωσαν VDSL Θεσσαλονίκη ήταν σε μια πολύ πολύ καινουργια εγκατάσταση, όλα περασμένα (χαλκός) πριν 5 χρόνια και υποδειγματικό. Ειναι καλό για να τεστάρεις σε ιδανικές συνθήκες, αλλά δεν είναι οι πραγματικές συνθήκες.  Εγώ είμαι λιγότερο απο 1 χλμ απο το DSLAM και συγχρονίζω στα 18 Mpbs αντί 24. Δεν παραπονιέμαι, εαν είχα και πραγματικά 18Μbps download θαμουν υπερευχαριστημένος (μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα download που έχω δεί ήταν στα 11Μbps περίπου), αλλά δείχνει ότι δεν αρκεί στις περισσότερες των περιπτώσεων να βάλει απλώς miniDSLAM. 

Τεσπα, εικασίες είναι τα παραπάνω με βάση τα ήδη υπάρχοντα δεδομένα και του τι συμβαίνει, μακάρι ο ΟΤΕ να μας εκλπήξει ευχάριστα και πραγματικά να πιάνουν όλοι 50Mbps....

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

> αν δεν κάνω λάθος στο πιλοτικό οι χρήστες έγιναν "handpicked" ώστε να έχουν καλές γραμμές και μικρή απόσταση από το dslam...


Τα 300 μέτρα θεωρείτε μια μεγάλη απόσταση από το καφάο. Παρόλα αυτά μπορείς να πιάσεις 50Mbit. Οπότε θα ήταν κουφό να έδιναν vdsl σε κάποιον που είναι 1χλμ από το vdsl dslam. Αλλά και πάλι μιλάμε για 30Mbit σε vdsl.

----------


## zamanis

Εχω 24μβιτ conn-x , ειμαι ακριβως 500μ απο το κεντρο, συγχρονιζω στα 19.5
Πόσο παραπάνω θα μου εδινε το vdsl δηλαδη ?

Στο κατεβασμα κατεβαζω με 1,9 megabytes / sec

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

> Τεσπα, εικασίες είναι τα παραπάνω με βάση τα ήδη υπάρχοντα δεδομένα και του τι συμβαίνει, μακάρι ο ΟΤΕ να μας εκλπήξει ευχάριστα και πραγματικά να πιάνουν όλοι 50Mbps....


Η οπτική είναι καλύτερη από τον χαλκό. Κανείς δεν διαφωνεί σε αυτό. Αλλά σκέψου ότι σε μικρό χρονικό διάστημα, ο τύπος που λες πιο πάνω ότι πιάνει 2mbit τώρα, θα μπορεί να υπερδεκαπλασιάσει την ταχύτητα του με το vdsl. Με το ftth θα έπρεπε να περιμένει 7-10 χρόνια μπας και δει μεγάλη ταχύτητα.

Εγώ προσωπικά δεν έχω και τεράστιο πρόβλημα αν γίνει ftth αντί για vdsl. Έχω 1.3MB/s ταχύτητα και μένω στο Γαλάτσι. Από τους πρώτους θα έχω ftth. Αλλά προτιμώ να πάρω σε 1 χρόνο 4+ MB/s παρά να περιμένω 5-7 χρόνια για να πάρω 10ΜΒ/s.

........Auto merged post: [DSL]MANOS πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 56 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Εχω 24μβιτ conn-x , ειμαι ακριβως 500μ απο το κεντρο, συγχρονιζω στα 19.5
> Πόσο παραπάνω θα μου εδινε το vdsl δηλαδη ?
> 
> Στο κατεβασμα κατεβαζω με 1,9 megabytes / sec


Θεωρητικά 50Mbit. Στην χειρότερη σε κόβω με διπλάσια ταχύτητα.  :Razz:

----------


## ThReSh

> Τα 300 μέτρα θεωρείτε μια μεγάλη απόσταση από το καφάο. Παρόλα αυτά μπορείς να πιάσεις 50Mbit. Οπότε θα ήταν κουφό να έδιναν vdsl σε κάποιον που είναι 1χλμ από το vdsl dslam. Αλλά και πάλι μιλάμε για 30Mbit σε vdsl.


εννοώ με άτομα που είχαν μικρή απόσταση από το adsl2+ dslam και συγχρόνιζαν ήδη αρκετά ψηλά για adsl2+

----------


## agrelaphon

> Εγώ ξέρω ότι το σημαντικότερο ποσοστό χρηστών adsl 24mbps έχουν πρόβλημα, ποτέ σχεδόν δεν συγχρονίζουν στα 24. Και το γνωρίζουμε όλοι ότι το πρόβλημα εντοπίζεται στο last mile όπου έχουμε ένα παλαιό και κακοσυντηρημένο πολλές φορές δίκτυο χαλκού. Με δεδομένο αυτό, και ότι θα πρέπει να είναι πολύ κοντά το DSLAM για VDSL (300 μέτρα νομίζω) για να έχουμε αυτές τις μεγάλες ταχύτητες σημαίνει ότι στην πράξη ελάχιστοι θα μπορούν να τις έχουν (ασχέτως τιμής της υπηρεσίας). Ισως η όλη ιστορία VDSL βοηθήσει αυτούς που ήδη λειτουργούν σε χαμηλές ταχύτητες συγχρονισμου να ανέβουν λιγάκι. Αλλά για πάνω απο 24Mbps το βλέπω για πολύ πολύ λίγους. Η ιστορία FTTH ειναι η μόνη που μπορεί πραγματικά να δώσει μεγάλες ταχύτητες σε όλους σε όσους πάει. 
> 
> Επίσης με δεδομένο ότι η VDSL απαιτεί μικρή απόσταση απο DSLAM σημαίνει ότι πολλές περιοχές τόσο αγροτικές αλλά και αστικές ακόμη δεν θα έχουν ποτέ αυτή την τεχνολογία. Εδώ υπάρχουν προάστεια πχ στην Θεσσαλονίκη χωρίς ακόμη ADSL (εαν μπορεί να θεωρηθεί ADSL ταχύτητες συγχρονισμού το πολυ 2Mbps με συνεχείς διακοπές, ρωτήστε τον yiapap).


Το πρόβλημα εντοπίζεται πολλές φορές και στους νόμους της φυσικής, αλλά δε βαριέσαι  :Whistle: 
Τα διάφορα διαγράμματα που κυκλοφορούν (ταχύτητα προς απόσταση) είναι όλα μα όλα σε καλώδια διατομής 0.6 *χωρίς* μούφα. Εξωπραγματικό? ασφαλώς. Αλλά έτσι συμφέρει τους παρόχους. Σε αστικά κέντρα δεν υπάρχουν σχεδόν πουθενά καλώδια 0.6 και φυσικά έχεις και κάποια δέκατα του db απώλεια σε κάθε μούφα. Μούφα έχεις σε κάθε διακλώδωση του καλωδίου, σε κάθε βλάβη που γίνεται, κάθε φορά που τελείωνε η πομπίνα στην κατασκευή κτλ
Πρακτικά αποκλείεται να πιάσεις 24 Μbit στο χιλιόμετρο και όσο για τα 300 μέτρα για το vdsl, πρέπει να συνυπολογιστεί και ένα απροσδιόριστο μήκος καλωδίου που υπάρχει από εκεί που τερματίζει το υπόγειο καλώδιο, μέχρι τον συνδρομητή. Είτε είναι εναέρειο είτε η χωνευτή του 6ου ορόφου.

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

> εννοώ με άτομα που είχαν μικρή απόσταση από το adsl2+ dslam και συγχρόνιζαν ήδη αρκετά ψηλά για adsl2+


Ναι. Και εγώ σου λέω ότι τα 300 μέτρα από το καφάο θεωρείτε μεγάλη απόσταση για απόσταση καφάο - σπίτι. Οπότε δεν υπάρχει λόγος να δώσουν vdsl σε κάποιον που είναι 1+ χλμ μακριά από το dslam, αφού ο ΟΤΕ σκοπεύει να βάλει miniDSLAM στα καφάο για να υπάρχει μικρή απόσταση (<500 μέτρα) μεταξύ του dslam και το modem του χρήστη.

----------


## nm96027

> Τα διάφορα διαγράμματα που κυκλοφορούν (ταχύτητα προς απόσταση) είναι όλα μα όλα σε καλώδια διατομής 0.6 *χωρίς* μούφα. Εξωπραγματικό? ασφαλώς. Αλλά έτσι συμφέρει τους παρόχους. Σε αστικά κέντρα δεν υπάρχουν σχεδόν πουθενά καλώδια 0.6 ...


Ερώτηση: όταν αναφέρεσαι στα "αστικά κέντρα", εννοείς την γεωγραφική έννοια ή την τηλεπκοινωνιακή εγκατάσταση (Α/Κ); 

Η στανταρντ διατομή του χαλκού του ΟΤΕ δεν είναι 0.4;

----------


## agrelaphon

> Ερώτηση: όταν αναφέρεσαι στα "αστικά κέντρα", εννοείς την γεωγραφική έννοια ή την τηλεπκοινωνιακή εγκατάσταση (Α/Κ); 
> 
> Η στανταρντ διατομή του χαλκού του ΟΤΕ δεν είναι 0.4;


Eννοώ γεωγραφικά. Εκεί λοιπόν η στάνταρ διατομή είναι 0.4mm και όχι 0.6 όπως στα διαγράμματα. Για τα διαγράμματα το ξέρω γιατί είδα ένα επίσημο του ΟΤΕ που ήταν για 0.6 και ήταν όμοιο με όλα όσα κυκλοφορούν  :Thinking:

----------


## nm96027

> Eννοώ γεωγραφικά. Εκεί λοιπόν η στάνταρ διατομή είναι 0.4mm και όχι 0.6 όπως στα διαγράμματα. Για τα διαγράμματα το ξέρω γιατί είδα ένα επίσημο του ΟΤΕ που ήταν για 0.6 και ήταν όμοιο με όλα όσα κυκλοφορούν




Off Topic


		thanx για την διευκρίνηση.  :One thumb up: 

Δηλαδή στην επαρχία παίζει και 0.6;

 Για τα διαγράμματα ασφαλώς σε πιστεύω! Δεν τον αμφισβήτησα, αλίμονο.  :Cool:

----------


## maik

> Επίσης με δεδομένο ότι η VDSL απαιτεί μικρή απόσταση απο DSLAM σημαίνει ότι πολλές περιοχές τόσο αγροτικές αλλά και αστικές ακόμη δεν θα έχουν ποτέ αυτή την τεχνολογία. Εδώ υπάρχουν προάστεια πχ στην Θεσσαλονίκη χωρίς ακόμη ADSL (εαν μπορεί να θεωρηθεί ADSL ταχύτητες συγχρονισμού το πολυ 2Mbps με συνεχείς διακοπές, ρωτήστε τον yiapap).


Και πιστευεις οτι σε περιπτωσεις σαν αυτη που αναφερεις θα παει ινα μεχρι το σπιτι;

Τα κεντρα των πολεων θα καλυψει και τιποτε παραπανω.

----------


## agrelaphon

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		thanx για την διευκρίνηση. 
> 
> Δηλαδή στην επαρχία παίζει και 0.6;
> 
>  Για τα διαγράμματα ασφαλώς σε πιστεύω! Δεν τον αμφισβήτησα, αλίμονο.


Ναι, στο χωριό μου π.χ. είναι 0.6 τα κεντρικά (μέχρι το ΚV) ...μόνο που είναι 2,5χλμ από το Α/Κ  :Razz: . Γενικά στα περισσότερα χωριά που δεν έχουν δικό τους Α/Κ, αλλά παίρνουν από κάποιο διπλανό, τα καλώδια (κεντρικά πάντα) είναι 0.6

----------


## treli@ris

Εγω που ειμαι στα ~200μ χρειαζομαι mini-dslam?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ubuntubu

Τα στοιχεία για τα ελεύθερα ζεύγη είναι υπερβολικά αισιόδοξα για την Ελληνική πραγματικότητα,(βλέπε PCM).

----------


## lewton

> Εχω 24μβιτ conn-x , ειμαι ακριβως 500μ απο το κεντρο, συγχρονιζω στα 19.5
> Πόσο παραπάνω θα μου εδινε το vdsl δηλαδη ?
> 
> Στο κατεβασμα κατεβαζω με 1,9 megabytes / sec





> Θεωρητικά 50Mbit. Στην χειρότερη σε κόβω με διπλάσια ταχύτητα.


Μην μπερδεύουμε τις αποστάσεις από το κέντρο με το πόσο θα πιάνουμε με το VDSL.
Είναι εκτός τόπου και χρόνου ο συσχετισμός.

Διευκρίνηση: αυτό πάει κυρίως για τον zamanis.


........Auto merged post: lewton πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 37 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Εγώ ξέρω ότι το σημαντικότερο ποσοστό χρηστών adsl 24mbps έχουν πρόβλημα, ποτέ σχεδόν δεν συγχρονίζουν στα 24. Και το γνωρίζουμε όλοι ότι το πρόβλημα εντοπίζεται στο last mile όπου έχουμε ένα παλαιό και κακοσυντηρημένο πολλές φορές δίκτυο χαλκού. Με δεδομένο αυτό, και ότι θα πρέπει να είναι πολύ κοντά το DSLAM για VDSL (300 μέτρα νομίζω) για να έχουμε αυτές τις μεγάλες ταχύτητες σημαίνει ότι στην πράξη ελάχιστοι θα μπορούν να τις έχουν (ασχέτως τιμής της υπηρεσίας). Ισως η όλη ιστορία VDSL βοηθήσει αυτούς που ήδη λειτουργούν σε χαμηλές ταχύτητες συγχρονισμου να ανέβουν λιγάκι. Αλλά για πάνω απο 24Mbps το βλέπω για πολύ πολύ λίγους. Η ιστορία FTTH ειναι η μόνη που μπορεί πραγματικά να δώσει μεγάλες ταχύτητες σε όλους σε όσους πάει. 
> 
> Επίσης με δεδομένο ότι η VDSL απαιτεί μικρή απόσταση απο DSLAM σημαίνει ότι πολλές περιοχές τόσο αγροτικές αλλά και αστικές ακόμη δεν θα έχουν ποτέ αυτή την τεχνολογία. Εδώ υπάρχουν προάστεια πχ στην Θεσσαλονίκη χωρίς ακόμη ADSL (εαν μπορεί να θεωρηθεί ADSL ταχύτητες συγχρονισμού το πολυ 2Mbps με συνεχείς διακοπές, ρωτήστε τον yiapap).


Anon νομίζω ότι είσαι θεμελιωδώς λάθος, γιατί ο ΟΤΕ δε θα βάλει τα VDSL DSLAMs στα Α/Κ αλλά σε κάθε γειτονιά.
Προσωπικά θεωρώ ότι στα μέρη που θα μπει το VDSL το 99,9% των χρηστών θα συγχρονίζει απροβλημάτιστα στα 30/5 Mbps, και τουλάχιστον το 90% θα συγχρονίζει απροβλημάτιστα στα 50/5 Mbps.


Και ναι, αν και θέλω να προχωρήσει το έργο του κράτους για τις οπτικές, θεωρώ ότι ο ΟΤΕ πολύ καλώς προχωράει το VDSL.
Πολύ καλώς τόσο για τον ίδιο (ακυρώνει τις επενδύσεις των εναλλακτικών στο LLU πάνω που αρχίζουν να γίνονται κερδοφόροι) όσο και για την Ελλάδα, που εξασφαλίζει μια υπηρεσία που θα μπορεί να σταθεί αξιοπρεπέστατα έως το 2015 (τότε δηλαδή που ελπίζουμε να έχει μπει στη φάση μαζικής ανάπτυξης το κρατικό FTTH).
Θέλω όμως να διαθέσει το VDSL και σε χονδρική bitstream στους παρόχους σε συνδυασμό με Wholesale Line Rental, και σε κόστος λογικό. Και λογικό θεωρώ κάτι γύρω στα 15 ευρώ το μήνα για μια 30/5 και 20 ευρώ το μήνα για μια 50/10.

----------


## ThReSh

να φανταστώ ότι τα προβληματάκια (δεν εννοώ σοβαρά βραχυκυκλώματα) που μπορεί να έχει κάποιος στην εσωτερική καλωδίωση του σπιτιού του θα "ενισχύονται" λόγω του υψηλότερου συγχρονισμού?

lewton, 50/5 ή 50/10?

----------


## lewton

> lewton, 50/5 ή 50/10?


Καταρχάς αυτά που γράφω δεν είναι παρά συμπεράσματα που έχω βγάλει διαβάζοντας άρθρα και ξένα fora.
Και έβαλα 50/5 για να είμαι πιο συντηρητικός στην πρόβλεψη. Πιθανότατα και το 50/10 είναι εφικτότατο για το 90%.

----------


## ThReSh

παρερμήνευσα και νόμιζα ότι θεωρούσες τα 5mbit upload ώς αυτό που θα δίνει ο ΟΤΕ αντί για 10

για την άλλη απορία any ideas?

----------


## lewton

Για εμένα τα πακέτα πρέπει να είναι τα εξής 3:
30/5 Mbps, με ίδιο κόστος με την 24/1 σε λιανική και χονδρική. Όποιος καλύπτεται από το VDSL να παίρνει 30/5, οι υπόλοιποι 24/1.50/5 ή 50/10 Mbps (ανάλογα με τι θα δείξουν οι δοκιμές του ΟΤΕ), με κόστος υψηλότερο αλλά όχι απαγορευτικό, πχ γύρω στα 40-45 ευρώ σε Conn-X.100/10 Mbps, με κόστος υψηλό για όσους έχουν πραγματικά ανάγκη αυτήν την ταχύτητα. Πχ. σε Conn-X θα μπορούσε να κοστίζει γύρω στα 70 ευρώ. Επιπλέον, αυτήν την ταχύτητα δε βλέπω το λόγο να υποχρεωθεί ο ΟΤΕ να την παρέχει σε χονδρική.

Πέρα από τα παραπάνω, θα μπορούσε να υπάρξει ειδική μέριμνα από τον ΟΤΕ ώστε να μπορούν κατ' εξαίρεση να συνδεθούν στο VDSL με μικρότερη ταχύτητα όσοι πληρώνουν το πάγιο της 8άρας αλλά συγχρονίζουν σε εξαιρετικά χαμηλές ταχύτητες.

........Auto merged post: lewton πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 49 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> να φανταστώ ότι τα προβληματάκια (δεν εννοώ σοβαρά βραχυκυκλώματα) που μπορεί να έχει κάποιος στην εσωτερική καλωδίωση του σπιτιού του θα "ενισχύονται" λόγω του υψηλότερου συγχρονισμού?
> 
> lewton, 50/5 ή 50/10?


Όσοι έχουν ήδη πρόβλημα στην εσωτερική καλωδίωση θα έχουν το ίδιο πρόβλημα και στο VDSL. Όχι εντονότερο πρόβλημα, αλλά τον ίδιο (ή ελαφρώς υψηλότερο) χαμηλό συγχρονισμό.

Από την άλλη, υπάρχει η πιθανότητα κάποιοι που δεν έχουν πρόβλημα τώρα με μια 18άρα (εννοώ 18άρα στον κατανεμητή) να διαπιστώσουν ότι αν πάει ο συγχρονισμός στα 50 (στον κατανεμητή) να εμφανιστεί πρόβλημα και να βλέπουν 30 στο διαμέρισμα.
Αλλά θεωρώ την πιθανότητα αυτή εξαιρετικά μικρή. Όταν το καλώδιο έχει πρόβλημα, φαίνεται από τις χαμηλές συχνότητες.

----------


## uncharted

> Εχω 24μβιτ conn-x , ειμαι ακριβως 500μ απο το κεντρο, συγχρονιζω στα 19.5
> Πόσο παραπάνω θα μου εδινε το vdsl δηλαδη ?
> 
> Στο κατεβασμα κατεβαζω με 1,9 megabytes / sec


ξεχνας το upload ομως...




> Anon νομίζω ότι είσαι θεμελιωδώς λάθος, γιατί ο ΟΤΕ δε θα βάλει τα VDSL DSLAMs στα Α/Κ αλλά σε κάθε γειτονιά.
> Προσωπικά θεωρώ ότι στα μέρη που θα μπει το VDSL το 99,9% των χρηστών θα συγχρονίζει απροβλημάτιστα στα 30/5 Mbps, και τουλάχιστον το 90% θα συγχρονίζει απροβλημάτιστα στα 50/5 Mbps.
> 
> 
> Και ναι, αν και θέλω να προχωρήσει το έργο του κράτους για τις οπτικές, θεωρώ ότι ο ΟΤΕ πολύ καλώς προχωράει το VDSL.
> Πολύ καλώς τόσο για τον ίδιο (ακυρώνει τις επενδύσεις των εναλλακτικών στο LLU πάνω που αρχίζουν να γίνονται κερδοφόροι) όσο και για την Ελλάδα, που εξασφαλίζει μια υπηρεσία που θα μπορεί να σταθεί αξιοπρεπέστατα έως το 2015 (τότε δηλαδή που ελπίζουμε να έχει μπει στη φάση μαζικής ανάπτυξης το κρατικό FTTH).
> Θέλω όμως να διαθέσει το VDSL και σε χονδρική bitstream στους παρόχους σε συνδυασμό με Wholesale Line Rental, και σε κόστος λογικό. Και λογικό θεωρώ κάτι γύρω στα 15 ευρώ το μήνα για μια 30/5 και 20 ευρώ το μήνα για μια 50/10.


ετσι ακριβως.. ειναι win-win και για τους χρηστες (να μην περιμενουν 10 χρονια για το FTTH) και για τον ΟΤΕ (να βγαλει κι αλλα κερδη απο το χαλκινο δικτυο.. εξαλλου εταιρια ειναι, κερδος θελει, απολυτα λογικο)

----------


## MNP-10

Οχι ακριβως win-win.. γιατι υπαρχει και ο παραγοντας της αποσβεσης του ftth (που αναγκαστικα μετα θα περιοριστει στο ευρος του γιατι θα το "χτυπαει" το VDSL σε λιγοτερο πυκνοκατοικημενες περιοχες). Η προβλεψη για FTTH γινεται με βαση το οτι δε θα υπαρχει ανταγωνιστικο δικτυο υψηλων ταχυτητων.. το VDSL ανατρεπει τη προβλεψη, και αρα, το σχεδιασμο. Ολα τα στοιχεια του FTTH θα πρεπει να αναθεωρηθουν προς το βιωσιμοτερο και αυτο σημαινει πρακτικα μικροτερη καλυψη με οπτικες ινες για τους χρηστες. Οσοι ηταν οριακα να καλυφθουν, μπορουν να ευχαριστουν τον ΟΤΕ που δε θα καλυφθουν τελικα με FTTH, παρα μονο με VDSL  :Laughing: 

Επισης το VDSL "παιζει" και με τη βιωσιμοτητα του ανταγωνισμου οταν "ξανακατεβαζει" τους εναλλακτικους απ'τη σκαλα των επενδυσεων και απο κει που παρεχουν υπηρεσιες απο ιδιοκτητα δικτυα βρεθουν παλι μεταπωλητες υπηρεσιων ΟΤΕ. Και το προβλημα στον ανταγωνισμο, ειναι κατ'επεκταση και προβλημα δικο μας. Το σεναριο οι εναλλακτικοι να πουλανε χονδρικη το VDSL του ΟΤΕ, ειναι προβληματικο και για τους εναλλακτικους (απαξιωση ιδιων επενδυσεων), και για τους χρηστες (υψηλη τιμη αφου δεν θα υπαρχει ανταγωνισμος επι της ουσιας.. θυμιζω τιμες ΑΡΥΣ χονδρικη ~30Ε τα 8 mbps πριν 2 χρονια, στα τελη του 2007, και πως, μολις εβαλαν οι εναλλακτικοι 24αρες, η τιμη ΑΡΥΣ επεσε στα 12Ε τα 24 mbps).

Τελος, τεχνολογιες οπως VDSL περα απο φαινομενα εξασθενησης του σηματος, εχουν και προβλημα με τις παρεμβολες. Οταν ανοιξουν 5-10 γειτονες τη VDSL των 60Ε το μηνα για να κατεβαζουν με 50/5, καποιος μπορει να πεφτει απ'τα 10 στα 4 πχ, στην ADSL των 20Ε, λογω crosstalk (το VDSL θα ανταγωνιζεται σημαντικα το σημα του ADSL αφου, λογω τοπικοτερης εκπομπης, θα ειναι λιγοτερο εξασθενημενο). Και μετα εκει μπορει να προκυψει ενα ταξικο θεμα.. δλδ ο λεφτας και ο μπατιρης.. που ο μπατιρης δε θα εχει να παρει ευρυζωνικη συνδεση της προκοπης (4 mbps εν ετος 2014 πχ, δε θα ειναι τιποτα) με προσιτη τιμη επειδη ο λεφτας με το VDSL του κανει χαλια τη συνδεση.

[joke]
Συμπερασμα: Το VDSL θα φερει ταξικο χαος και επανασταση  :Laughing: 
[/joke]

----------


## EvilHawk

> Η προβλεψη για FTTH γινεται με βαση το οτι δε θα υπαρχει ανταγωνιστικο δικτυο υψηλων ταχυτητων..


Πρόβλημα τους! Δεν μπορούν να απαγορεύσουν σε κανέναν να κάνει τις επενδύσεις που γουστάρει να κάνει. Αν αυτοί έχουν κάνει κουκουρούκου προβλέψεις είναι πρόβλημα τους.

----------


## MNP-10

> Πρόβλημα τους! Δεν μπορούν να απαγορεύσουν σε κανέναν να κάνει τις επενδύσεις που γουστάρει να κάνει.


Το οτι δε μπορουν να απαγορευσουν σε κανεναν ειναι σχετικο. Στην πραξη, η αναπτυξη επιγειων δικτυων πρακτικα σημανταει τεραστια εμποδια με το υφισταμενο θεσμικο καθεστως (δλδ το να πει ενας ταδε παροχος οτι θα βαλει FTTH στην αθηνα πχ). Στα δε ασυρματα και εκει ολοι ειναι στη παρανομια. Δε σου απαγορευουν τιποτα μεν, δε μπορεις να φτιαξεις τιποτα δε. Ο ενας θα σου λεει δε σου δινω αδεια να σκαψεις, ο αλλος δε θα σου δωσει αδεια εγκαταστασης, ο αλλος θα σου πει ελα του χρονου γιατι για να επεξεργαστουν το αιτημα θελουν κατι μηνες, ο τριτος θα σου ζητησει τρελα ποσά για τελη ανα μετρο κτλ. Ενα χαος.

Ο ΟΤΕ πρακτικα σ'αυτον τον τομεα παιζει εκτος συναγωνισμου γιατι απλα επεκτεινει το υφισταμενο δικτυο.

Επομενως εχουμε ενα three-tier συστημα επενδυσεων

α) το default που ειναι προβληματικο για αναπτυξη υποδομων
β) για τον ΟΤΕ και την επεκταση του δικτυου του (χωρις σημαντικα προβληματα σε σχεση με το α)
γ) για καποιον κρατικο φορεα που θα υλοποιησει την παθητικη υποδομη και θα παρακαμψει το (α) που θα μπορουσε να κοντραρει το (β)

Παντως το (α) γενικα δεν παιζει, ακομα και αν υπηρχε επενδυτης με χρημα και διαθεση να φτιαξει ftth.

----------


## EvilHawk

Όπως είπα και πριν, πρόβλημα τους, εξάλλου αυτοί δεν θα έχουν τα προβλήματα που αναφέρεσαι, έχουν φροντίσει και για τα δικαιώματα διέλευσης και για τους κανονισμούς κτιρίων στο σχετικό νομοσχέδιο ....

----------


## ubuntubu

> Τελος, τεχνολογιες οπως VDSL περα απο φαινομενα εξασθενησης του σηματος, εχουν και προβλημα με τις παρεμβολες. Οταν ανοιξουν 5-10 γειτονες τη VDSL των 60Ε το μηνα για να κατεβαζουν με 50/5, καποιος μπορει να πεφτει απ'τα 10 στα 4 πχ, στην ADSL των 20Ε, λογω crosstalk (το VDSL θα ανταγωνιζεται σημαντικα το σημα του ADSL αφου, λογω τοπικοτερης εκπομπης, θα ειναι λιγοτερο εξασθενημενο). Και μετα εκει μπορει να προκυψει ενα ταξικο θεμα.. δλδ ο λεφτας και ο μπατιρης.. που ο μπατιρης δε θα εχει να παρει ευρυζωνικη συνδεση της προκοπης (4 mbps εν ετος 2014 πχ, δε θα ειναι τιποτα) με προσιτη τιμη επειδη ο λεφτας με το VDSL του κανει χαλια τη συνδεση.
> 
> [joke]
> Συμπερασμα: Το VDSL θα φερει ταξικο χαος και επανασταση 
> [/joke]





Γι'αυτούς ακριβώς τους λόγους που αναφέρεις ,έχει προβλεφθεί να παίζει σε χαμηλότερες στάθμες.

----------


## ipo

> Τελος, τεχνολογιες οπως VDSL περα απο φαινομενα εξασθενησης του σηματος, εχουν και προβλημα με τις παρεμβολες. Οταν ανοιξουν 5-10 γειτονες τη VDSL των 60Ε το μηνα για να κατεβαζουν με 50/5, καποιος μπορει να πεφτει απ'τα 10 στα 4 πχ, στην ADSL των 20Ε, λογω crosstalk (το VDSL θα ανταγωνιζεται σημαντικα το σημα του ADSL αφου, λογω τοπικοτερης εκπομπης, θα ειναι λιγοτερο εξασθενημενο). Και μετα εκει μπορει να προκυψει ενα ταξικο θεμα.. δλδ ο λεφτας και ο μπατιρης.. που ο μπατιρης δε θα εχει να παρει ευρυζωνικη συνδεση της προκοπης (4 mbps εν ετος 2014 πχ, δε θα ειναι τιποτα) με προσιτη τιμη επειδη ο λεφτας με το VDSL του κανει χαλια τη συνδεση.


Αυτό θα ήταν καλό να μας το αναλύσει κάποιος μηχανικός τηλεπικοινωνιών. Η δική μου όμως εντύπωση είναι αντίθετη από τη δική σου. Διότι αυτή τη στιγμή ο "λεφτάς" έχει 24άρα που επηρεάζει με το crosstalk το καλώδιο του "μπατίρη" σε όλο το μήκος της διαδρομής και με πολύ μεγάλη ισχύ στα πρώτα μέτρα από το DSLAM (αφού οι 24άρες δουλεύουν πάντα στο μέγιστο της ισχύος).

Αντιθέτως, όταν ο λεφτάς αποκτήσει VDSL, θα επηρεάζει τον μπατίρη, μόνο κατά τα τελευταία 300 μέτρα. Κι αν σκεφτείς ότι θα είναι πολλοί οι λεφτάδες σε πλήθος που θα αποσυμφορήσουν ΕΝΑ dslam, ενώ λίγοι εκείνοι που θα συμφορήσουν ένα last quater mile (μετά το KV), τα πλεονεκτήματα αυξάνονται. Αυτές είναι οι δικές μου απλές σκέψεις.

----------


## MNP-10

> Όπως είπα και πριν, πρόβλημα τους, εξάλλου αυτοί δεν θα έχουν τα προβλήματα που αναφέρεσαι, έχουν φροντίσει και για τα δικαιώματα διέλευσης και για τους κανονισμούς κτιρίων στο σχετικό νομοσχέδιο ....


Αυτα ειναι για το (γ) που αφορα κρατικο φορεα υλοποιησης, οχι για το (α). Δλδ σου λεει δικαιωματα διελευσης κτλ, κομμενα, γιατι εδω προκειται για εθνικη υποδομη. Μια οποιαδηποτε ομως εταιρια εχει αλλο σετ κανονων για την υλοποιηση της επενδυσης της.





> Γι'αυτούς ακριβώς τους λόγους που αναφέρεις ,έχει προβλεφθεί να παίζει σε χαμηλότερες στάθμες.


Καλο αυτο...  :Cool:

----------


## EvilHawk

Τα DSLAM που θα στηθούν για το VDSL θα μπορούσαν να εξυπηρετούν και το απλό ADSL2+ επομένως και γι' αυτούς τα τελευταία 300 μέτρα να είναι το πρόβλημα ....

........Auto merged post: EvilHawk πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 9 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Αυτα ειναι για το (γ) που αφορα κρατικο φορεα υλοποιησης, οχι για το (α). Δλδ σου λεει δικαιωματα διελευσης κτλ, κομμενα, γιατι εδω προκειται για εθνικη υποδομη. Μια οποιαδηποτε ομως εταιρια εχει αλλο σετ κανονων για την υλοποιηση της επενδυσης της.


Υπάρχει ήδη πρόβλεψη για ducts και κανάλια, επενδυτής δεν υπάρχει ...

........Auto merged post: EvilHawk πρόσθεσε 9 λεπτά και 11 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Και για να το κάνω και πιο πικάντικο ας βρεθεί επενδυτής και θα φροντίσει η κα. Neelie Kroes για το (α) ... :ROFL:

----------


## MNP-10

> Υπάρχει ήδη πρόβλεψη για ducts και κανάλια, επενδυτής δεν υπάρχει ...


Αναφερομαι στο καθεστως που διεπει τα νεα σκαψιματα (>97% απαιτει νεο σκαψιμο), οχι οπου υπαρχει overlap δικτυου... και το θεμα για τα ducts, παλι, αφορα το (γ). Δλδ καποιον υποψηφιο αναδοχο του εργου ο οποιος για να το χτυπησει στα ισια με τον ΟΤΕ θα πρεπει ο ΟΤΕ να ανοιξει ducts, συμφωνα με την Ε.Ε. Αλλα αυτα ειναι αμελητεα σε σχεση με το συνολικο ογκο των σκαψιματων, και προσωπικα θα το εφτιαχνα ολο το δικτυο ιδιοκτητο - σιγα μη με περιοριζε ο ΟΤΕ σε ελαχιστα σημεια που εχουμε overlap και να με χρεωνει για co-ducting και να μη μπορω να κανω τη δουλεια μου πχ.

Οσο για τους επενδυτες αυτοι δηλωνουν ενδιαφερον αφοτου υπαρξει προκυρηξη εργου, κατι το οποιο, με το τωρινο χρονοδιαγραμμα, απεχει μερικα χρονια.. το ποιος θα θελει να επενδυσει κτλ, το πως θα ειναι διαμορφωμενη η εγχωρια αγορα και τι επιχειρηματικα σχηματα θα εχουν επικρατησει, καθως και το σε τι ποσοστο θα θελουν να συμμετασχουν, ειναι πραγματα τα οποια για να καλυφθουν με μια definite απαντηση χρειαζονται κρυσταλλινη σφαιρα. 

Και ακομα και αν υποθεσουμε οτι ειχα αυτη τη γνωση και κατεγραφα την απαντηση του τι θα συμβει, σε ενα ποστ, σημερα, στις 14 Δεκεμβριου του 2009, κανεις δε θα το πιστευε  :Whistle:

----------


## EvilHawk

Κρυστάλλινη σφαίρα χρειαζόμαστε και τώρα, την μια φορά αναφέρεσαι στον "επενδυτή" που θα συμπράξει με το ελληνικό δημόσιο , την άλλη στον ανύπαρκτο (α) και όλα αυτά για να πούμε ότι μια επένδυση κάποιου επενδυτή δεν είναι win-win ιστορία για τον καταναλωτή. Φυσικά και είναι, πρώτο γιατί θα υπάρξει ανταγωνισμός, δεύτερο γιατί θα έχει την δυνατότητα να επιλέξει το πακέτο ευρυζωνικής σύνδεσης που τον ενδιαφέρει και τρίτον δεν θα είναι paper work ή χ-ανύπαρκτος επενδυτής ...

----------


## lewton

> Τα DSLAM που θα στηθούν για το VDSL θα μπορούσαν να εξυπηρετούν και το απλό ADSL2+ επομένως και γι' αυτούς τα τελευταία 300 μέτρα να είναι το πρόβλημα ....


Ότι θα μπορούσαν ναι, αλλά τότε είναι σαν να επιλέγει ο ΟΤΕ να μεταφέρει τον κόσμο που πληρώνει ADSL στο VDSL και άρα:
1. να απαξιώσει νωρίτερα τις ADSL πόρτες και μάλιστα χωρίς αυξημένα έσοδα.
2. να γεμίζει πιο γρήγορα τις VDSL πόρτες και άρα να έχει αυξημένα έξοδα για προσθήκη νέων.

Για αυτό δεν το βλέπω να γίνεται γενικά.
Μακάρι όμως να γίνει κατά περίπτωση για τους κακομοίρηδες με τις τραγικές γραμμές.

----------


## uncharted

> Οχι ακριβως win-win.. γιατι υπαρχει και ο παραγοντας της αποσβεσης του ftth (που αναγκαστικα μετα θα περιοριστει στο ευρος του γιατι θα το "χτυπαει" το VDSL σε λιγοτερο πυκνοκατοικημενες περιοχες). Η προβλεψη για FTTH γινεται με βαση το οτι δε θα υπαρχει ανταγωνιστικο δικτυο υψηλων ταχυτητων.. το VDSL ανατρεπει τη προβλεψη, και αρα, το σχεδιασμο. Ολα τα στοιχεια του FTTH θα πρεπει να αναθεωρηθουν προς το βιωσιμοτερο και αυτο σημαινει πρακτικα μικροτερη καλυψη με οπτικες ινες για τους χρηστες. Οσοι ηταν οριακα να καλυφθουν, μπορουν να ευχαριστουν τον ΟΤΕ που δε θα καλυφθουν τελικα με FTTH, παρα μονο με VDSL


στο εξωτερικο οπου οι περισσοτερες ανεπτυγμενες δυτικες χωρες εχουν 2 last mile δικτυα παλαιας γενιας (χαλκινο + ομοαξονικο), δεν υπαρχει κινητρο για επενδυση στο FTTH?




> Αυτό θα ήταν καλό να μας το αναλύσει κάποιος μηχανικός τηλεπικοινωνιών. Η δική μου όμως εντύπωση είναι αντίθετη από τη δική σου. Διότι αυτή τη στιγμή ο "λεφτάς" έχει 24άρα που επηρεάζει με το crosstalk το καλώδιο του "μπατίρη" σε όλο το μήκος της διαδρομής και με πολύ μεγάλη ισχύ στα πρώτα μέτρα από το DSLAM (αφού οι 24άρες δουλεύουν πάντα στο μέγιστο της ισχύος).
> 
> Αντιθέτως, όταν ο λεφτάς αποκτήσει VDSL, θα επηρεάζει τον μπατίρη, μόνο κατά τα τελευταία 300 μέτρα. Κι αν σκεφτείς ότι θα είναι πολλοί οι λεφτάδες σε πλήθος που θα αποσυμφορήσουν ΕΝΑ dslam, ενώ λίγοι εκείνοι που θα συμφορήσουν ένα last quater mile (μετά το KV), τα πλεονεκτήματα αυξάνονται. Αυτές είναι οι δικές μου απλές σκέψεις.


ακριβως το ιδιο σκεφτηκα κι εγω, αφου υπαρχουν 2αρες VS 24αρες

εχω την αισθηση ομως οτι δεν θα ειναι το VDSL η συνδεση του λεφτα, αλλα το FTTH

το VDSL θα ειναι η συνδεση του μπατιρη, λογω εμφανεστατα χαμηλοτερου κοστους

αρα δεδομενου οτι αυτα τα 2 δεν αλληλοπαρεμβαλλονται λογω εντελως διαφορετικης τεχνολογιας, δεν βλεπω καποιο (φασματικο) ταξικο χασμα  :Laughing:   :Razz:

----------


## EvilHawk

> Ότι θα μπορούσαν ναι, αλλά τότε είναι σαν να επιλέγει ο ΟΤΕ να μεταφέρει τον κόσμο που πληρώνει ADSL στο VDSL και άρα:
> 1. να απαξιώσει νωρίτερα τις ADSL πόρτες και μάλιστα χωρίς αυξημένα έσοδα.
> 2. να γεμίζει πιο γρήγορα τις VDSL πόρτες και άρα να έχει αυξημένα έξοδα για προσθήκη νέων.
> 
> Για αυτό δεν το βλέπω να γίνεται γενικά.
> Μακάρι όμως να γίνει κατά περίπτωση για τους κακομοίρηδες με τις τραγικές γραμμές.


Το 1 δεν νομίζω ότι αποτελεί πρόβλημα αφού θα μπορεί να τους πουλήσει μεγαλύτερη κλάση (24ρες) και υπηρεσίες προστιθέμενης αξίας (iptv), μπορεί επίσης να μεταφέρει τον παλιό εξοπλισμό σε άλλες περιοχές που κάνει ακόμα ανάπτυξη του ADSL δικτύου του ή όπου δεν επαρκούν οι υφιστάμενες πόρτες να καλύψουν την ζήτηση ...

........Auto merged post: EvilHawk πρόσθεσε 4 λεπτά και 55 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> εχω την αισθηση ομως οτι δεν θα ειναι το VDSL η συνδεση του λεφτα, αλλα το FTTH
> 
> το VDSL θα ειναι η συνδεση του μπατιρη, λογω εμφανεστατα χαμηλοτερου κοστους
> 
> αρα δεδομενου οτι αυτα τα 2 δεν αλληλοπαρεμβαλλονται λογω εντελως διαφορετικης τεχνολογιας, δεν βλεπω καποιο (φασματικο) ταξικο χασμα


Από την πρώτη στιγμή που ξεκίνησε η συζήτηση για το FTTH και όταν το λόμπυ μας πέταξε την αντι-ΟΤΕ ατάκα δόλωμα του σαμποτάζ με το VDSL (σκηνές παράνοιας, ο βασικός μέτοχος έσπερνε φήμες ότι η εταιρεία του θα τον σαμποτάρει  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: ), υποστηρίζω ότι έχουν θέση στην αγορά και οι δύο τεχνολογίες, γι' αυτό ακριβώς τον λόγο που αναφέρεις. Ο καταναλωτής μόνο να κερδίσει μπορεί από τον ανταγωνισμό ...

----------


## agrelaphon

> ...
> Τελος, τεχνολογιες οπως VDSL περα απο φαινομενα εξασθενησης του σηματος, εχουν και προβλημα με τις παρεμβολες. Οταν ανοιξουν 5-10 γειτονες τη VDSL των 60Ε το μηνα για να κατεβαζουν με 50/5, καποιος μπορει να πεφτει απ'τα 10 στα 4 πχ, στην ADSL των 20Ε, λογω crosstalk (το VDSL θα ανταγωνιζεται σημαντικα το σημα του ADSL αφου, λογω τοπικοτερης εκπομπης, θα ειναι λιγοτερο εξασθενημενο). Και μετα εκει μπορει να προκυψει ενα ταξικο θεμα.. δλδ ο λεφτας και ο μπατιρης.. που ο μπατιρης δε θα εχει να παρει ευρυζωνικη συνδεση της προκοπης (4 mbps εν ετος 2014 πχ, δε θα ειναι τιποτα) με προσιτη τιμη επειδη ο λεφτας με το VDSL του κανει χαλια τη συνδεση.
> 
> [joke]
> Συμπερασμα: Το VDSL θα φερει ταξικο χαος και επανασταση 
> [/joke]


Γιατί δε λες καλύτερα το άλλο: Να καταργηθεί (μέσω ΕΕΤΤ) ο SNR 6db και να πάει για όοοολους στα 9db, γιατί τώρα (όχι σε 5 χρόνια) υπάρχει υπαρκτό πρόβλημα Xtalk  :Sad:

----------


## MNP-10

> στο εξωτερικο οπου οι περισσοτερες ανεπτυγμενες δυτικες χωρες εχουν 2 last mile δικτυα παλαιας γενιας (χαλκινο + ομοαξονικο), δεν υπαρχει κινητρο για επενδυση στο FTTH?


Υπαρχει.. _Στις μεγαλες πολεις κυριως_ (μεγαλη πυκνοτητα σπιτιων = με ενα εκσκαφτικο περασμα καλυπτω πολλα σπιτια = βγαζει οικονομικο νοημα). 

Το ελληνικο project ηταν στον αρχικο σχεδιο πιο φιλοδοξο οσον αφορα τους στοχους καλυψης (περιελαμβανε δλδ περισσοτερο απο την Αθηνα, τη Θεσ/κη και τη Πατρα) και καμμια 50αρια μεγαλες πολεις της χωρας. Ε αυτες, αν κατσει καποιος και κανει τωρα τη μελετη βιωσιμοτητα και παρει ως δεδομενο το δικτυο VDSL, θα πρεπει να περικοπουν αφου θα εξυπηρετουνται με VDSL και το marketshare ενος FTTH δικτυου θα μειωθει - πληττοντας και την αποσβεση σε τετοιες περιοχες η οποια ηταν ηδη οριακη, αν οχι προβληματικη. Αυτο θα βελτιωσει και τα οικονομικα του FTTH (κοστος / αποσβεση / βιωσιμοτητα).

Παντως η καθυστερηση στο FTTH και η υλοποιηση του VDSL πιστευω δεν ειναι αρνητικη. Εχει πολλα θετικα στοιχεια και θα οδηγησει, μακροπροθεσμα, σε καλυτερο αποτελεσμα. Αρνητικα στοιχεια θα εχει βραχυ-μεσοπροθεσμα, αφου υπαρχει ελλειψη υποδομης για καλες ταχυτητες.

........Auto merged post: MNP-10 πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 7 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Γιατί δε λες καλύτερα το άλλο: Να καταργηθεί (μέσω ΕΕΤΤ) ο SNR 6db και να πάει για όοοολους στα 9db, γιατί τώρα (όχι σε 5 χρόνια) υπάρχει υπαρκτό πρόβλημα Xtalk


Αυτο ξαναπεστο.. που να εμπαινε και annex-m  :Whistle:

----------


## konenas

Και το ftth είναι ταξικό.
Αλλά αν δεν υπάρξει τέτοιο τότε δεν θα αναβαθμιστεί η μπροντμπαντ.

Συνδυασμός από Οπτικές Ίνες Στο Σπίτι (ftth) και Πολύ Υψηλού Βαθμού μετάδοσης Ψηφιακή Γραμμή (vhdsl) μαζί με ασύρματες τεχνολογίες (lte) = μέλλον

Μέχρι τότε άσε τους να σκοτώνονται για το πιο είναι το καλύτερο και ποιο θα επικρατήσει.

Η Ελλάδα θα ακολουθήσει. Είχε την ευκαιρία να πρωτοπορήσει αλλά δυστυχώς την έχασε. Ο Κωστίκας ήταν ανεπαρκής. Ας δούμε τώρα τι μας μέλλει.

----------


## sexrazat

*ΟΤΕ: «Κενό ελέγχου» εν αναμονή των επιλογών του Δημοσίου*
Η ΝΑΥΤΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ Τετάρτη, 16 Δεκεμβρίου 2009 07:00


Να προχωρήσει άμεσα η επιλογή των πέντε μελών που δικαιούται να έχει στο διοικητικό συμβούλιο του ΟΤΕ το ελληνικό Δημόσιο, με βάση τις επιλογές της νέας κυβέρνησης, ζήτησε, χθες, ο πρόεδρος και διευθύνων σύμβουλος του Οργανισμού, Π. Βουρλούμης. Οπως είπε, ο ρόλος αυτών των στελεχών είναι, κυρίως, να ελέγχουν το πώς τηρείται η συμφωνία που έχει συναφθεί με την Deutsche Telekom

Ωστόσο, γενικότερα αυτό που φάνηκε από τις απαντήσεις που έδωσε χθες η ανώτατη διοίκηση του Οργανισμού, σε συνάντηση με τους δημοσιογράφους, είναι πως, καθώς καθυστερεί η αλλαγή των πέντε αυτών μελών, ο ΟΤΕ δυσκολεύεται να λάβει ορισμένες αποφάσεις. Με άλλα λόγια, αυτό που διαπιστώνεται είναι η απουσία προσανατολισμού, με αποτέλεσμα πολλά από τα σχέδιά του να βρίσκονται στον αέρα.

Χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα αποτελεί η πολυσυζητημένη νέα μείωση προσωπικού με κίνητρα αλλά με βάση τη λογική ποιοι είναι οι εργαζόμενοι που δεν είναι αναγκαίοι για τη λειτουργία της επιχείρησης. Σύμφωνα με τον κ. Βουρλούμη, δεν φαίνεται αυτή τη στιγμή στον ορίζοντα ένα σχετικό σχέδιο και η προσπάθεια επικεντρώνεται στη μείωση του κόστους με άλλους τρόπους.

«Αν με την προηγούμενη κυβέρνηση ήταν δύσκολο ένα τέτοιο σχέδιο, με την παρούσα γίνεται ακόμα δυσκολότερο», πρόσθεσε. Σημειώνεται ότι, με βάση τα σχετικά στοιχεία, το κόστος προσωπικού στον ΟΤΕ βρίσκεται στο 33% των εσόδων του, όταν ο αντίστοιχος μέσος ευρωπαϊκός όρος είναι στο 17%, ενώ στην Cosmote είναι στο 9%.

Αναλυτικότερα, απαντώντας σε ερωτήσεις, ο διευθύνων σύμβουλος του ΟΤΕ, μεταξύ άλλων, είπε:

-Ο ΟΤΕ δεν θα σχεδιάζει να συμμετάσχει σε έναν πιθανό διαγωνισμό για την απόκτηση μεγαλύτερου ποσοστού στην Telecom Serbia, στην οποία σήμερα έχει το 20%. Δεν υπάρχει γενικότερα η τάση για περαιτέρω γεωγραφική επέκτασή του. Θα αντιμετώπιζε ωστόσο θετικά το ενδεχόμενο να εισέλθει στο μετοχικό κεφάλαιο της σερβικής εταιρείας και ένας τρίτος. Ο επικεφαλής του ΟΤΕ εκτίμησε ότι το λογικό θα ήταν σε έναν τέτοιο διαγωνισμό να συμμετάσχει η Deutsche Telekom. Ο ΟΤΕ, αυτή τη στιγμή, δεν έχει και την απαραίτητη ρευστότητα για μια τέτοιου μεγέθους εξαγορά, μιας που, μεταξύ άλλων, πρόσφατα μείωσε το δανεισμό του κατά 600 εκατ. ευρώ, αποπληρώνοντας ομολογιακό δάνειο. Για το 2010, ο ΟΤΕ πάντως δεν έχει ανάγκη να προχωρήσει σε κάποιο νέο δάνειο. Σχετικά με την έκτακτη φορολόγηση που έχει επιβληθεί στις κερδοφόρες επιχειρήσεις ελέχθη ότι δεν έχει ξεκαθαριστεί ακόμα τι θα πληρώσει ο Οργανισμός, ο οποίος έχει λάβει υπόψη του το χειρότερο σενάριο.

-Τα χρέη από τους εναλλακτικούς φορείς έχουν διαμορφωθεί στα 95 εκατ. ευρώ και είναι πιθανό ένα μεγάλο μέρος τους να μην εισπραχθεί ποτέ, γιατί αφορά εταιρείες που έχουν πτωχεύσει. Ο ΟΤΕ έχει προβλέψεις για 76 εκατ. ευρώ, που είναι συνολικά τα πρόστιμα τα οποία του έχει επιβάλει η Εθνική Επιτροπή Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Ταχυδρομείων ΕΕΤΤ και για τα οποία όμως έχει προσφύγει στη δικαιοσύνη, οπότε προσδοκά ότι θα μειωθούν. Το Δημόσιο, επίσης, χρωστά στον ΟΤΕ 35 εκατ. ευρώ από τηλεφωνικούς λογαριασμούς σχολείων πρωτοβάθμιας και δευτεροβάθμιας εκπαίδευσης. Υπάρχει ρύθμιση να καταβληθούν σε βάθος χρόνου και η συμφωνία είναι οι τρέχουσες οφειλές να εξοφλούνται στην ώρα τους.

-Οι σχέσεις με την ΕΕΤΤ, εκτίμησε η διοίκηση του ΟΤΕ, μπορεί να γίνουν καλύτερες, καθώς η νέα ολομέλεια δείχνει να γνωρίζει καλύτερα το επιχειρηματικό τηλεπικοινωνιακό γίγνεσθαι. Ωστόσο, και πάλι διαπιστώνονται καθυστερήσεις στην έγκριση των νέων υπηρεσιών του Οργανισμού.

-Ο Οργανισμός προχωρά το σχέδιό του για τη δημιουργία δικτύου οπτικών ινών, που θα φθάνει μέχρι τα καφάο του στις γειτονιές και για το λόγο αυτόν έχει επαφές με την τοπική αυτοδιοίκηση, από την οποία εξαρτάται το πόσο γρήγορα θα υλοποιηθεί. Απαιτούνται άδειες για το σκάψιμο και δεν δίνονται εύκολα. Η διοίκηση του ΟΤΕ εμφανίστηκε για άλλη μια φορά αντίθετη για το έργο της δημιουργίας δικτύου οπτικών ινών, που θα φθάνει μέχρι τα νοικοκυριά.

-Το 2010, εκτιμάται ότι θα είναι δύσκολη χρονιά και στις τηλεπικοινωνίες. Ο ΟΤΕ, όπως ελέχθη, αν ακολουθήσει τη στρατηγική που έχει χαραχθεί, θα συνεχίσει να είναι μια υγιής επιχείρηση, ενώ η προοπτική είναι να έρθει ακόμα πιο κοντά με τη θυγατρική του, την Cosmote.

-Το μερίδιο του Οργανισμού στην ευρυζωνικότητα έχει διαμορφωθεί στο 50%. Ο ανταγωνισμός έχει καταστεί εντονότερος από τις συμμαχίες τύπου Vodafone - Hellas online.

Αναφορικά, τέλος, με την αγωγή που έχει καταθέσει ο ΟΤΕ κατά της ΠΑΣΚΕ για τα όσα έχει περιλάβει στις ανακοινώσεις για τους μισθούς ανωτάτων στελεχών, ο κ. Βουρλούμης είπε ότι έγινε, γιατί παραβιάζεται η νομιμότητα.

ΤΕΤΗ ΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΙΔΗ

----------


## agrelaphon

Mερικές σκέψεις:


> Σημειώνεται ότι, με βάση τα σχετικά στοιχεία, το κόστος προσωπικού στον ΟΤΕ βρίσκεται στο 33% των εσόδων του, όταν ο αντίστοιχος μέσος ευρωπαϊκός όρος είναι στο 17%, ενώ στην Cosmote είναι στο 9%.


Καλά, συγκρίνει το κόστος για προσωπικό ΟΤΕ και Cosmote?  :Laughing:  Εγώ πάντως αυτό το 9% το βρίσκω υπερβολικό σε σχέση με το 33% του ΟΤΕ.




> Η διοίκηση του ΟΤΕ εμφανίστηκε για άλλη μια φορά αντίθετη για το έργο της δημιουργίας δικτύου οπτικών ινών, που θα φθάνει μέχρι τα νοικοκυριά.


Αναρωτιέμαι τι λόγος της πέφτει (της διοίκησης ΟΤΕ) και για ποιό λόγο πρέπει να την πάρει υπ'όψη της η κυβέρνηση




> Για το 2010, ο ΟΤΕ πάντως δεν έχει ανάγκη να προχωρήσει σε κάποιο νέο δάνειο


Ούτε και σε κανένα vdsl  :Razz:

----------


## sexrazat

> Mερικές σκέψεις:
> 
> Αναρωτιέμαι τι λόγος της πέφτει (της διοίκησης ΟΤΕ) και για ποιό λόγο πρέπει να την πάρει υπ'όψη της η κυβέρνηση


Γιατί χωρίς τον ΟΤΕ δεν μπορεί να υπάρξει FTTH (ή Vdsl) με τα σημερινά οικονομικά δεδομένα. Γι' αυτό και όλοι οι σοβαροί επενδυτές που απευθύνθηκε η προηγούμενη Κυβέρνηση (στο εξωτερικό προφανώς γιατί μέσα δεν κουνιέται τίποτα), το πρώτο πράγμα που ρώτησαν ήταν την άποψη του ΟΤΕ για το όλο ζήτημα.

----------


## MNP-10

> Γιατί χωρίς τον ΟΤΕ δεν μπορεί να υπάρξει FTTH με τα σημερινά οικονομικά δεδομένα.


Δεν ισχυει.. εξ'αλλου εδω δε μιλαμε για εργο 3ετιας, μιλαμε για εργο 30ετιας+ σε υποδομη με σιγουρη ζητηση.

........Auto merged post: MNP-10 πρόσθεσε 6 λεπτά και 0 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Αναρωτιέμαι τι λόγος της πέφτει (της διοίκησης ΟΤΕ) και για ποιό λόγο πρέπει να την πάρει υπ'όψη της η κυβέρνηση


Ειναι απλο.. 

α) Ο ΟΤΕ θελει το καλο του
β) Διατηρηση του μονοπωλιου στις επιγειες τηλεπικοινωνιακες υποδομες = καλο για τον ΟΤΕ
γ) Ελληνικο δημοσιο = μετοχος ΟΤΕ
δ) Το (β) ειναι και κατ'επεκταση καλο για το ελληνικο δημοσιο ως μετοχος του ΟΤΕ και ο ΟΤΕ μπορει να πει οτι η κυβερνηση, ως μετοχος που την ενδιαφερει το καλο του Οργανισμου-ιδιοκτησια της, θα πρεπει να κανει τα απαραιτητα ωστε να διασφαλιστει το (β).

Βεβαια το οτι η οπισθοδρομηση βλαπτει γενικοτερα τη χωρα (και κατ'επεκταση το ελληνικο δημοσιο - το οποιο θα κληθει να βαλει πολυ περισσοτερα για να καλυψει το διευρυνομενο χασμα, σε σχεση με τα αυξημενα εσοδα απο εναν πιο μονοπωλιακο ΟΤΕ), ειναι αλλο θεμα - αλλα αυτο δεν ενδιαφερει απαραιτητα τον ΟΤΕ, οπως δε τον ενδιεφερε και παλαιοτερα (βλεπε ξεζουμισμα με χρονοχρεωση, ευρυζωνικοτητα με ISDN κτλ).

----------


## sexrazat

> Δεν ισχυει.. εξ'αλλου εδω δε μιλαμε για εργο 3ετιας, μιλαμε για εργο 30ετιας+ σε υποδομη με σιγουρη ζητηση.
> 
> ........Auto merged post: MNP-10 πρόσθεσε 6 λεπτά και 0 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> Ειναι απλο.. 
> 
> α) Ο ΟΤΕ θελει το καλο του
> β) Διατηρηση του μονοπωλιου στις επιγειες τηλεπικοινωνιακες υποδομες = καλο για τον ΟΤΕ
> γ) Ελληνικο δημοσιο = μετοχος ΟΤΕ
> ...


Υπάρχει μια πεζή πραγματικότητα. Όχι μόνον δεν υπάρχει ρευστό αλλά υπάρχουν και πολύ πιο επείγουσες ανάγκες.

Μπορούμε να ξανακάνουμε την ίδια κουβέντα σε ένα ακριβώς χρόνο και πιθανότατα θα είμαστε στο ίδιο ακριβώς σημείο. Για μένα τα πράγματα είναι απλά.

Θέλουμε μια τεχνολογία Vdsl με άμεση υλοποίηση ή να κουβεντιάζουμε 2-3 χρόνια ακόμα για το πως από ουραγοί στην ΕΕ θα βρεθούμε πρωτοπόροι στα δίχτυα νέας γενιάς (με πόσο σίγουρη ζήτηση :Wink:  και μάλιστα χωρίς κεφάλαια σε καμιά 10αριά χρόνια.

Όποιος πιστεύει ότι μια επένδυση 2,1 δις € σε πρώτη φάση μπορεί να γίνει παρακάπτοντας το πρώην μονοπώλιο ή εξαναγκαζοντάς το μάλλον είναι εκτός πραγματικότητας. Και φυσικά κανένας σοβαρός ξένος επενδυτής δεν ρισκάρει μια επένδυση εκατοντάδων εκατ. ευρώ σε μια χώρα που καλώς ή κακώς δεν έχει και την καλύτερη φήμη στην αγορά.

Αν και η δαιμονολογία που παραπέμπει σε ένα πιο μονοπωλιακό ΟΤΕ που αφού κυριαρχήσει ξανά στην αγορά θα αρχίσει να μας ξεζουμίζει πάλι νομίζω ότι βολεύει πολλούς. Υπενθυμίζω ότι πάνω από 1.000.000 συνδρομητές και το 50% των ευρυζωνικών συνδέσεων την έχουν κάνει από τον ΟΤΕ

Επίσης οι λεκτικές ακροβασίες μεταξύ β), γ) και δ) θα μπορούσαν πχ σε πρώτη φάση να ξεκινήσουν από τα 95 € χρέη των παρόχων στον ΟΤΕ. Λεφτά του Δημοσίου είναι και αυτά ας κάνει τα απαραίτητα από την πλευρά του να διασφαλισθεί το γ). Αλλά θα μου πεις αν διασφαλισθεί το γ) βοηθάμε και το β) και συμβάλουμε στο μονοπώλιο

----------


## Theodore41

> Υπάρχει μια πεζή πραγματικότητα. Όχι μόνον δεν υπάρχει ρευστό αλλά υπάρχουν και πολύ πιο επείγουσες ανάγκες.
> 
> Μπορούμε να ξανακάνουμε την ίδια κουβέντα σε ένα ακριβώς χρόνο και πιθανότατα θα είμαστε στο ίδιο ακριβώς σημείο. Για μένα τα πράγματα είναι απλά.
> 
> Θέλουμε μια τεχνολογία Vdsl με άμεση υλοποίηση ή να κουβεντιάζουμε 2-3 χρόνια ακόμα για το πως από ουραγοί στην ΕΕ θα βρεθούμε πρωτοπόροι στα δίχτυα νέας γενιάς (με πόσο σίγουρη ζήτηση και μάλιστα χωρίς κεφάλαια σε καμιά 10αριά χρόνια.
> 
> Όποιος πιστεύει ότι μια επένδυση 2,1 δις € σε πρώτη φάση μπορεί να γίνει παρακάπτοντας το πρώην μονοπώλιο ή εξαναγκαζοντάς το μάλλον είναι εκτός πραγματικότητας. Και φυσικά κανένας σοβαρός ξένος επενδυτής δεν ρισκάρει μια επένδυση εκατοντάδων εκατ. ευρώ σε μια χώρα που καλώς ή κακώς δεν έχει και την καλύτερη φήμη στην αγορά.
> 
> Αν και η δαιμονολογία που παραπέμπει σε ένα πιο μονοπωλιακό ΟΤΕ που αφού κυριαρχήσει ξανά στην αγορά θα αρχίσει να μας ξεζουμίζει πάλι νομίζω ότι βολεύει πολλούς. Υπενθυμίζω ότι πάνω από 1.000.000 συνδρομητές και το 50% των ευρυζωνικών συνδέσεων την έχουν κάνει από τον ΟΤΕ
> ...


Και πανω σ αυτα που λες,εγω θα προσθεσω και τα εξης,σαν ενας απλος Φυσικος,και της παλιας Σχολης μαλιστα.
Με μια Οικονομια υπο καταρρευση,και μια αγορα σε υφεση,νομιζετε οτι το μονο που σκεπτονται,ειναι να βαλουν ινες;
Με τι λεφτα να το κανουν,οταν σε μερικους μηνες,δε θαχουμε τα στοιχειωδη;
Φαινεται οτι δεν εχετε παρει χαμπαρι το που βρισκομαστε και το βλεπετε το θεμα μονον τεχνοκρατικα.Δεν ειναι ομως ετσι.
Δει δη χρηματων κυριοι,και ανευ τουτων,ουδεν εστι γενεσθαι των δεοντων.

----------


## MNP-10

> Υπάρχει μια πεζή πραγματικότητα. Όχι μόνον δεν υπάρχει ρευστό αλλά υπάρχουν και πολύ πιο επείγουσες ανάγκες.


Η οικονομικη θεωρια λεει το εξης: Αν εχεις 100 μοναδες και μ'αυτα μπορεις να καλυψεις τις επειγουσες αναγκες, δε θα τα ξοδεψεις εκει γιατι μετα τελος. Αντιθετα, πρεπει να επενδυσεις (αναπτυξιακες δαπανες) ωστε οι 100 μοναδες να γινουν περισσοτερες και να καλυπτεις (σε βαθος χρονου) περισσοτερες αναγκες.

Γι'αυτον ακριβως το λογο υπαρχει κατι που λεγεται *προγραμμα δημοσιων επενδυσεων*. Ο ετησιος προυπολογισμος του ειναι αρκετα δισεκατομμυρια ευρω και αυτα ειναι εκει καθε χρονο, ανεξαρτητως αν η οικονομια παραπεει ή οχι. Ενδεικτικα, για το 2010, οχι μονο οι δημοσιες επενδυσεις δε μειωνονται, *αλλα αυξανονται κατα 800 εκ ευρω*. Μιλαμε για 10.3 ΔΙΣ ΕΥΡΩ μονο το 2010. Και οι οικονομολογοι κραζουν γιατι αυτο το νουμερο πρεπει να παει γυρω στα 15+ δις για να αντιμετωπισθει καπως καλυτερα το θεμα της κρισης.

Σ'ενα επταετες πλανο υλοποιησης οπου το κρατος βαζει 100εκ ευρω το χρονο, αυτα τα λεφτα ειναι ουτε το 1% για το σκελος των δαπανων του ετησιου προυπολογισμου που αφορα το προγραμμα δημοσιων επενδυσεων. 




> Και φυσικά κανένας σοβαρός ξένος επενδυτής δεν ρισκάρει μια επένδυση εκατοντάδων εκατ. ευρώ σε μια χώρα που καλώς ή κακώς δεν έχει και την καλύτερη φήμη στην αγορά.


Προσωπικα δε γνωριζω πολλους διαγωνισμους για εργα υψους 2 δις+ που να κυρηχθηκαν αγονοι - ποσο μαλλον ΣΔΙΤ με 700εκ κρατικα και 700 με προνομιακους ορους δανειοδοτησης απ'την Ευρωπαικη Τραπεζα Επενδυσεων. Και ναι μιλαμε για την ιδια χωρα που δεν εχει την καλυτερη φημη, οπως το λες.




> Αν και η δαιμονολογία που παραπέμπει σε ένα πιο μονοπωλιακό ΟΤΕ που αφού κυριαρχήσει ξανά στην αγορά θα αρχίσει να μας ξεζουμίζει πάλι νομίζω ότι βολεύει πολλούς. Υπενθυμίζω ότι πάνω από 1.000.000 συνδρομητές και το 50% των ευρυζωνικών συνδέσεων την έχουν κάνει από τον ΟΤΕ


Και αυτο το 1.000.000 συνδρομητες, μηπως δε πληρωνει >100 εκ ευρω το χρονο στον ΟΤΕ?  :Whistle:

----------


## Theodore41

> Η οικονομικη θεωρια λεει το εξης: Αν εχεις 100 μοναδες και μ'αυτα μπορεις να καλυψεις τις επειγουσες αναγκες, δε θα τα ξοδεψεις εκει γιατι μετα τελος. Αντιθετα, πρεπει να επενδυσεις (αναπτυξιακες δαπανες) ωστε οι 100 μοναδες να γινουν περισσοτερες και να καλυπτεις (σε βαθος χρονου) περισσοτερες αναγκες.
> 
> Γι'αυτον ακριβως το λογο υπαρχει κατι που λεγεται *προγραμμα δημοσιων επενδυσεων*. Ο ετησιος προυπολογισμος του ειναι αρκετα δισεκατομμυρια ευρω και αυτα ειναι εκει καθε χρονο, ανεξαρτητως αν η οικονομια παραπεει ή οχι. Ενδεικτικα, για το 2010, οχι μονο οι δημοσιες επενδυσεις δε μειωνονται, *αλλα αυξανονται κατα 800 εκ ευρω*. Μιλαμε για 10.3 ΔΙΣ ΕΥΡΩ μονο το 2010. Και οι οικονομολογοι κραζουν γιατι αυτο το νουμερο πρεπει να παει γυρω στα 15+ δις για να αντιμετωπισθει καπως καλυτερα το θεμα της κρισης.
> 
> Σ'ενα επταετες πλανο υλοποιησης οπου το κρατος βαζει 100εκ ευρω το χρονο, αυτα τα λεφτα ειναι ουτε το 1% για το σκελος των δαπανων του ετησιου προυπολογισμου που αφορα το προγραμμα δημοσιων επενδυσεων. 
> 
> 
> 
> Προσωπικα δε γνωριζω πολλους διαγωνισμους για εργα υψους 2 δις+ που να κυρηχθηκαν αγονοι - ποσο μαλλον ΣΔΙΤ με 700εκ κρατικα και 700 με προνομιακους ορους δανειοδοτησης απ'την Ευρωπαικη Τραπεζα Επενδυσεων. Και ναι μιλαμε για την ιδια χωρα που δεν εχει την καλυτερη φημη, οπως το λες.
> ...


Kai οι ινες,θα ηταν η πρωτη επιλογη;

----------


## MNP-10

Ναι, γιατι σε σχεση με τα αλλα εργα "μπετου", εχουν μεγαλυτερη ανταποδοτικοτητα ως επενδυση στο συνολο της οικονομιας.

----------


## stud1118

είχα καιρό να διαβάσω το thread και μου πήρε ώρα να το κάνω. 
συγκέντρωσα κάποια πράγματα και θέλω να τα σχολιάσω.

-Ρύθμιση για το VDSL υπάρχει αφού το RUO μιλάει για subLLU. 

Δεν νομίζω όμως ότι μιλάει για ΚΟΙ από το KV μέχρι κάποιο ΦΥΠ. Αυτό μας οδηγεί στο συμπέρασμα ότι ο ΟΤΕ θα πρέπει να πουλήσει χονδρικά και με κοστοστρεφή πολιτική και ότι οι εναλλακτικοί μπορούν να βάλουν καμπίνες στο πεζοδρόμιο.
Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι οι εναλλακτικοί δεν έχουν λεφτά για να κάνουν νέες επενδύσεις (ακόμα καλά καλά δεν έχουν κάνει απόσβεση το ιδιόκτητο ADSL2+) και ότι τα πεζοδρόμια είναι μικρά, παρκάρουν μοτοσυκλέτες, αμάξια, κλπ αν και αυτό λύνεται με το να επεκτείνουν οι δήμοι εκείνο το κομμάτι πεζοδρομίου όπως και με τις στάσεις λεωφορείων.

-Το VDSL θα λειτουργήσει ευεργετικά και ως προς το ADSL που θα επιτρέψει σε όσους δεν χρειάζονται πιο γρήγορες VDSL ταχύτητες να έχουν τώρα πιο αξιόπιστες ADSL γραμμές

-Οι νέες δυνατότητες του θα δημιουργήσουν νέες ανάγκες (το έκλεψα από κάποιο συμφορίτη)...sorry δεν βρίσκω το όνομα του τώρα)  και υπηρεσίες όπως tele-working, tele-education,... και αυτό θα βελτιώσει το  βιοτικό μας επίπεδο....

ενδιαφέροον θα έχει όπως έγραψα και σε άλλο thread αν θα πάει του VDSL συνδρομητές σε VoIP τηλεφωνία από το mini-DSLAM/MSAN μέχρι το core network ή θα τους αφήσει σε full TDM. Πάντως το δίκτυο χαλκό από το KV προς το Α/Κ δεν μπορεί να καταργηθεί έτσι, αφού αν ο πελάτης θελήσει να φύγει από VDSL και να πάει σε ADSL πως θα γίνει ;

Μήπως ξέρει κανείς , ποιοι vendors πήραν το έργο για την προμήθεια Mini-DSLAM του ΟΤΕ; SIEMENS-Nokia, ALCATEL, HUAWEI , ERICSSON ;;;

----------


## gtl

Ξέρουμε σε ποιές περιοχές της Ελλάδας "τρέχει" το πιλοτικό για το VDSL αυτή την στιγμή?

----------


## uncharted

> ενδιαφέροον θα έχει όπως έγραψα και σε άλλο thread αν θα πάει του VDSL συνδρομητές σε VoIP τηλεφωνία από το mini-DSLAM/MSAN μέχρι το core network ή θα τους αφήσει σε full TDM. Πάντως το δίκτυο χαλκό από το KV προς το Α/Κ δεν μπορεί να καταργηθεί έτσι, αφού αν ο πελάτης θελήσει να φύγει από VDSL και να πάει σε ADSL πως θα γίνει ;


θεωρητικα παντως, το κοστος ενοικιασης υποβροχου θα πρεπει να διαμορφωθει σε χαμηλοτερα επιπεδα απο αυτο του κανονικου βροχου (~€8,5)

εννοω οτι απο θεμα συντηρησης, αλλο κοστος εχουν τα 300-500m max και αλλο τα 5km max

----------


## ThReSh

> Ξέρουμε σε ποιές περιοχές της Ελλάδας "τρέχει" το πιλοτικό για το VDSL αυτή την στιγμή?


Αθήνα μόνο φαντάζομαι, μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος...

----------


## euri

Νομίζω και στη Σίνδο Θεσσαλονίκης (στη ΒΙ.ΠΕ.)

----------


## anon

και στο Cosmos απο όσο ξέρω μπορούν να δώσουν VDSL.

----------


## psyxakias

Off Topic


		Εμένα ποιος θα μου δώσει 50/10M VDSL2+ για να κάνω ψυχάκικα reviews;  :Laughing:

----------


## DaveMurray

Off Topic


		και τι reviews θα είναι αυτά καλέ; HD video, με την μουράκλα σου;  :Razz:  ----> Σε εσένα θα δώσουμε 100/10 να παίξεις καλύτερα  :Razz: 



Παιδιά, ομολογώ, ότι το παρακολουθώ το νήμα στενά και τακτικά.... και τα νέα δεν είναι καλά....

Ακούμε, θα, αν, πως, γιατί κτλ κτλ..... Υποχρεώσεις από εδώ, γραφειοκρατία από εκεί, λεφτά, εταιρείες, δήμοι, το ένα το άλλο...

Ομολογώ, όλα αυτά, σε εμάς, τους απλούς, φαίνονται τρομακτικά, δυσοίωνα, αποκαρδιωτικά, απαισιόδοξα....

Ίσως είναι απλά δική μου αίσθηση, άλλα όλα αυτά με τρομάζουν.....

Τι FTTH τι VDSL......

Οι ανάγκες μεγαλώνουν, και βλέπουμε στασιμότητα....

Anyway....

----------


## treli@ris

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Εμένα ποιος θα μου δώσει 50/10M VDSL2+ για να κάνω ψυχάκικα reviews;




Off Topic


		Μπορω να σου προσφερω ενα 10αρι up σε eLan, αν το χρειαζεσαι για καλο σκοπο  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Razz:

----------


## uncharted

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		και τι reviews θα είναι αυτά καλέ; HD video, με την μουράκλα σου;  ----> Σε εσένα θα δώσουμε 100/10 να παίξεις καλύτερα 
> 
> 
> 
> Παιδιά, ομολογώ, ότι το παρακολουθώ το νήμα στενά και τακτικά.... και τα νέα δεν είναι καλά....
> 
> ...


εγω αντιθετως βλεπω οτι τα νεα ειναι καλα για το VDSL, εν αντιθεσει με το FTTH

εχει γραφτει και αλλου οτι εχουν ηδη ξεκινησει εδω και καιρο σεμιναρια στην ote academy για το vdsl, δεν μπορει να πετανε λεφτα τσαμπα...

----------


## DaveMurray

Αργεί το θέμα, αργεί.....

Πολλά θα, λίγα έργα, γραφειοκρατίες, διαφωνίες, δήμοι που αντιδρούν και θέλουν λεφτά, και ένα σωρό οικονομικά και μη εμπόδια, θεωρίες κτλ κτλ....

Εμένα τον απλό, δεν έχουν παρά να με τρομάζουν, και να με κάνουν να απαισιοδοξώ, ίσως και λάθος, αλλά όλα αυτά τρομάζουν τον κόσμο....

"ωχ θα λένε, ωχ.... μπλέξαμε τα μπούτια μας"... 

Τέσπα, μακάρι να είναι όντως "καλά νέα", να δει ο κόσμος μια άσπρη μέρα....

----------


## gtklocker

Συμφωνώ με τον Murray.

Όχι μόνο αυτά, αλλά πλεον με την αλλαγή κυβέρνησης, το VDSL/FTTH/whatever είναι πολύ μακριά.

Υπερισχύουν, άλλα σοβαρότερα προβλήματα (κατά την κυβέρνηση).

----------


## uncharted

> Συμφωνώ με τον Murray.
> 
> Όχι μόνο αυτά, αλλά πλεον με την αλλαγή κυβέρνησης, το Edit: [ VDSL ]/FTTH/whatever είναι πολύ μακριά.
> 
> Υπερισχύουν, άλλα σοβαρότερα προβλήματα (κατά την κυβέρνηση).


το FTTH ναι, γιατι κατα ενα μερος θα γινει με δημοσια χρηματοδοτηση
το VDSL οχι, γιατι θα χρηματοδοτηθει εξ' ολοκληρου απο εταιρικα κεφαλαια

----------


## gtl

Χωρίς να αμφισβητώ πάντως τις τεχνικές δυσκολίες που σίγουρα υπάρχουν, μου φαίνεται ότι το πιλοτικό του VDSL πηγαίνει με αργούς ρυθμούς (μήνυμα σε forum από τον Μάρτιο του 2009). Αρχίζει να μου θυμίζει περισσότερο εκείνο το ανεπανάληπτο πιλοτικό του ADSL1, παρά την μετάβαση στην τεχνολογία του ADSL2. Φαντάζομαι βέβαια ότι δεν είναι κι εύκολη υπόθεση, καθώς χρειάζεται νέες εγκαταστάσεις σε πυκνότητα ανάλογη των ΚΑΦΑΟ, αν δεν κατάλαβα κάτι λάθος...

----------


## agrelaphon

> ...
> Ειναι απλο.. 
> 
> α) Ο ΟΤΕ θελει το καλο του
> β) Διατηρηση του μονοπωλιου στις επιγειες τηλεπικοινωνιακες υποδομες = καλο για τον ΟΤΕ
> γ) Ελληνικο δημοσιο = μετοχος ΟΤΕ
> δ) Το (β) ειναι και κατ'επεκταση καλο για το ελληνικο δημοσιο ως μετοχος του ΟΤΕ και ο ΟΤΕ μπορει να πει οτι η κυβερνηση, ως μετοχος που την ενδιαφερει το καλο του Οργανισμου-ιδιοκτησια της, θα πρεπει να κανει τα απαραιτητα ωστε να διασφαλιστει το (β).
> 
> Βεβαια το οτι η οπισθοδρομηση βλαπτει γενικοτερα τη χωρα (και κατ'επεκταση το ελληνικο δημοσιο - το οποιο θα κληθει να βαλει πολυ περισσοτερα για να καλυψει το διευρυνομενο χασμα, σε σχεση με τα αυξημενα εσοδα απο εναν πιο μονοπωλιακο ΟΤΕ), ειναι αλλο θεμα - αλλα αυτο δεν ενδιαφερει απαραιτητα τον ΟΤΕ, οπως δε τον ενδιεφερε και παλαιοτερα (βλεπε ξεζουμισμα με χρονοχρεωση, ευρυζωνικοτητα με ISDN κτλ).


Θεωρώ τελείως λάθος και υποκειμενική - εκτός θέματος την τοποθέτησή σου, αλλά και όσα λες παρακάτω. Κρατάω την απάντηση του sexrazat, οτι δηλαδή το θέμα είναι πιο απλό.
Εγώ για άλλο αναρωτήθηκα: 'Οταν κάποιος έχει γνώμη για κάτι και την εκφράζει δημόσια, και μάλιστα εν προκειμένω ο ΟΤΕ για έργο (λέμε τώρα) του κράτους, θα πρέπει να τον ενδιαφέρει άμεσα.
Όμως σ'αυτήν την περίπτωση, δεν τον ενδιαφέρει τον ΟΤΕ, γιατί ούτε ffth έχει, ούτε θα κληθεί να το κάνει. Σωστά? ...Λάθοοοοος
Κάτι άλλο κρύβεται παρασκηνιακά, γιατί εμένα αν το παιδί του γείτονα έβγαινε και υποδείκνυε τι να κάνω με τα λεφτά μου, θα το διαολόστελνα.
Εκτός αν περιμένει πάλι το κράτος καμιά συνδρομή ΟΤΕ  :Cool:   :Whistle:

----------


## MNP-10

Και ομως, το management του ΟΤΕ, εχει το δικαιωμα, αν οχι την υποχρεωση, να πει στο μετοχο (δημοσιο - και πιο συγκεκριμενα το υπουργειο οικονομικων) τι να κανει, εφοσον πιστευει οτι αυτο διασφαλιζει το καλο της επιχειρησης. Μπορει να το πει αμεσα σε συναντηση μεταξυ της διοικησης και του υπουργου, μπορει να το πει και εμμεσα με διαρροες στον τυπο. Μπορει και τα 2.

----------


## frenty

*Α)* Ποιος παράγοντας συνηγορεί υπέρ της μεγαλύτερης παρεμβολής στην adsl από την vdsl:

Ενώ το σήμα στην adsl γραμμή στο τελευταίο κομμάτι της έχει υποστεί αρκετή εξασθένηση, αντιθέτως η vdsl γραμμή επειδή ξεκινά από το καφάο θα έχει σημαντική ένταση σήματος με αποτέλεσμα μεγαλύτερη παρεμβολή στην adsl.

*Β)* Ποιοι παράγοντες συνηγορούν υπέρ της ελαχιστοποίησης της παρεμβολής στην adsl από την vdsl:

*Β1)* Το εύρος ζώνης συχνοτήτων της vdsl είναι μεγαλύτερο από την adsl.
Η ισχύς της vdsl κατανέμεται σε όλο το φάσμα των συχνοτήτων της (0-30MHz). Έτσι στο φάσμα συχνοτήτων 0-2,2MHz (φάσμα συχνοτήτων adsl2+) η κατανεμεθείσα ισχύ είναι μικρότερη της ολικής ισχύος. Βέβαια αναλόγως των προφίλ, χρησιμοποιείται διαφορετικό φάσμα συχνοτήτων.
*Β2)* Σε όλα τα προφίλ (εκτός από ένα), περιορίζεται περαιτέρω η μέγιστη ισχύς σε λιγότερο από 20dbm. Η adsl χρησιμοποιεί μέγιστη ισχύ 20dbm.

----------


## Sebu

Αυτο πρακτικά σημαινει τι???

Ότι τελικά θα υπάρχει μεγάλο cross talk μεταξύ adsl2+ και vdsl ή όχι????

----------


## frenty

> Αυτο πρακτικά σημαινει τι???
> 
> Ότι τελικά θα υπάρχει μεγάλο cross talk μεταξύ adsl2+ και vdsl ή όχι????


Θα υπάρχει cross talk μεταξύ των γραμμών, αλλά δεν μπορώ να πω αν θα είναι μεγαλύτερη μεταξύ 2 γραμμών vdsl και adsl2+ συγκριτικά με 2 γραμμές adsl2+ και adsl2+, αφού εξαρτάται επίσης και από το μήκος των καλωδίων και την διαφορετική συμπεριφορά των πραγματικών καλωδίων.

----------


## agrelaphon

> *Α)* Ποιος παράγοντας συνηγορεί υπέρ της μεγαλύτερης παρεμβολής στην adsl από την vdsl:
> 
> Ενώ το σήμα στην adsl γραμμή στο τελευταίο κομμάτι της έχει υποστεί αρκετή εξασθένηση, αντιθέτως η vdsl γραμμή επειδή ξεκινά από το καφάο θα έχει σημαντική ένταση σήματος με αποτέλεσμα μεγαλύτερη παρεμβολή στην adsl.
> ....


Λάθος το συμπέρασμα. Αν δεν περιμένεις σημαντική εξασθένηση, δίνεις μικρή αρχική ισχύ  :Wink: 
Ένα σημαντικό πλεονέκτημα του vdsl για το xtalk είναι οτι θα γυροφέρνει (καλό ε?) σε "μικρά" καλώδια, δηλ. 50" (" = ζευγών), 30", 100", άντε και 150". Που στατιστικά και αθροιστικά δεν θα κουβαλάν τόσες πολλές adsl ή vdsl γραμμέςσε σχέση με κάποια 2400"  :Scared:  που συνήθως ξεκινάν από τον κεντρικό κατανεμητή

----------


## uncharted

> Λάθος το συμπέρασμα. Αν δεν περιμένεις σημαντική εξασθένηση, δίνεις μικρή αρχική ισχύ 
> Ένα σημαντικό πλεονέκτημα του vdsl για το xtalk είναι οτι θα γυροφέρνει (καλό ε?) σε "μικρά" καλώδια, δηλ. 50" (" = ζευγών), 30", 100", άντε και 150". Που στατιστικά και αθροιστικά δεν θα κουβαλάν τόσες πολλές adsl ή vdsl γραμμέςσε σχέση με κάποια 2400"  που συνήθως ξεκινάν από τον κεντρικό κατανεμητή


ετσι ακριβως, το ειχα αναφερει και εγω σε προηγουμενο post:



> ps: ξεχνας οτι σε FTTN δικτυο οι πλεξουδες των καλωδιων θα εχουν πολυ λιγοτερα ζευγη, αρα και λιγοτερες παρεμβολες, παρα την αυξηση του ευρους ζωνης.
> τωρα με τα αστικα κεντρα μπορει μια πλεξουδα να εχει και 500 βροχους, ενω στο KV θα καταληγουν καμια 50αρια...

----------


## Sebu

Χωροταξικα δεν θα κερδιζεις???

Πχ χρηστης με adsl2+ που εχει Attenuation κοντα στο 20 και SNR κοντα στο 12 και απεχει 1-1,5 χλμ απο το dslam τι αντιστοιχα στατιστικα θα εχει με vdsl που θα απεχει 100 μετρα απο το ΚΑΦΑΟ του???? Θα έχει μεγαλυτερη ταχυτητα συγχρονισμου στο up και το down??? Αν ειναι χαλια ο χαλκος και δεν μπορει να δωσει πάνω απο 1-1,5 τι θα κανει ο ΟΤΕ??? Πως θα του δινει το 30/5 ή το 50/5????

Γιατι αν δεν μπορει να εχει το 30/5 τοτε ποιος ο λογος να το πληρωνει και να μην μεινει στο 20/1 ή στο 24/1???? Μηπως τοτε ο ΟΤΕ θα κανει δοκιμες να βρεις καλους βροχους στο last mile????

----------


## Sebu

Παντως εδω και καμια 10αρια μερες βλεπω παντου στην Αθηνα (σε διαφορους δημους που περναω πρωινες ωρες με το αμαξι) να σκαβονται να γνωστα μικρα χαντακια των οπτικων ινων (ειτε σκαβονται, ειτε τοποθετουνται εκεινη την ωρα τα μαυρα ή πορτοκαλι μπουρια των οπτικων ινων, ειτε ειναι στην φαση κλεισιματος ειτε στην φαση ασφαλτοστρωσης).

Εχω πετυχει δλδ ολες τις φασεις αυτες τις ημερες σε διαφορες περιοχες και ολα τα χαντακια καταληγουν στα γνωστα φρεατια/καπακια επι του δρομου του ΟΤΕ. Δεν ξερω αν ειναι για το ιδιοκτητο της ΝετΟνε που υποτιθεται τελειωνει αυτο τον καιρο ή αν ειναι για το vdsl του ΟΤΕ και ετοιμαζει ο ΟΤΕ σιγα σιγα ινες προς τα ΚΑΦΑΟ μερια

----------


## frenty

> Λάθος το συμπέρασμα. Αν δεν περιμένεις σημαντική εξασθένηση, δίνεις μικρή αρχική ισχύ


Σε adsl που παρέχει ο ΟΤΕ, το είδες να το εφαρμόζει;
δηλ. όπου έχει χαμηλή εξασθένηση και κλειδωμένη τιμή ταχύτητας συγχρονισμού να δίνει μικρή αρχική ισχύ;
Το ακριβώς αντίθετο. Δίνει την μέγιστη ισχύ με αποτέλεσμα να εμφανίζονται snrm 17db, ή 20db, ή 25db, ή 30db. Τόσο υψηλές τιμές είναι συνήθως αχρείαστες για την σταθερότητα της σύνδεσης και παρουσιάζουν ισχυρότερες παρεμβολές στις διπλανές γραμμές.
Νομίζεις ότι στις vdsl2 γραμμές θα αλλάξει πολιτική;

----------


## agrelaphon

> Σε adsl που παρέχει ο ΟΤΕ, το είδες να το εφαρμόζει;
> δηλ. όπου έχει χαμηλή εξασθένηση και κλειδωμένη τιμή ταχύτητας συγχρονισμού να δίνει μικρή αρχική ισχύ;
> Το ακριβώς αντίθετο. Δίνει την μέγιστη ισχύ με αποτέλεσμα να εμφανίζονται snrm 17db, ή 20db, ή 25db, ή 30db. Τόσο υψηλές τιμές είναι συνήθως αχρείαστες για την σταθερότητα της σύνδεσης και παρουσιάζουν ισχυρότερες παρεμβολές στις διπλανές γραμμές.
> Νομίζεις ότι στις vdsl2 γραμμές θα αλλάξει πολιτική;


Φυσικά και η ισχύς (σε db) που δίνει τo dslam ανά σύνδεση ΔΕΝ είναι κλειδωμένη. Και γι'αυτό στην πραγματικότητα όσο πιο μεγάλος ο snr, τόσο μικρότερη η παρεμβολή που πραγματοποιείται

----------


## frenty

> Φυσικά και η ισχύς (σε db) που δίνει τo dslam ανά σύνδεση ΔΕΝ είναι κλειδωμένη.


Η ισχύς των dslam του οτε είναι κλειδωμένη στο ανώτατο όριο.




> Και γι'αυτό στην πραγματικότητα όσο πιο μεγάλος ο snr, τόσο μικρότερη η παρεμβολή που πραγματοποιείται


Η παρεμβολή που πραγματοποιείται στις διπλανές γραμμές είναι μικρότερη;
Αυτό εννοείς;

----------


## agrelaphon

> Η ισχύς των dslam του οτε είναι κλειδωμένη στο ανώτατο όριο.
> 
> 
> Η παρεμβολή που πραγματοποιείται στις διπλανές γραμμές είναι μικρότερη;
> Αυτό εννοείς;


Στο 1ο διαφωνούμε, πάμε παρακάτω
Ναι αυτό εννοώ, κατεβάζοντας τον snr (στα 6db ας πούμε), απλώνεις το φάσμα συχνοτήτων του adsl πάρα πολύ, στο μέγιστο. Οι υψηλές αυτές συχνότητες του adsl λοιπόν είναι αυτές που προκαλούν το μεγαλύτερο xtalk, όσο πλησιάζεις προς το dc στο φάσμα συχνοτήτων το xtalk θεωρητικά (και πρακτικά) μικραίνει
...Για το 1ο, δες ένα screen από 8άρα, καλούτσικη γραμμή  :Embarassed: 
Το snr θα έπρεπε σύμφωνα με σένα να είναι στο Θεό, ~50 db

----------


## zoug100

τι να το κανουμε το vdsl τωρα που αρχισαν να κυνηγανε ολα τα warezαδικα φορουμ;  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

........Auto merged post: zoug100 πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 58 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Στο 1ο διαφωνούμε, πάμε παρακάτω
> Ναι αυτό εννοώ, κατεβάζοντας τον snr (στα 6db ας πούμε), απλώνεις το φάσμα συχνοτήτων του adsl πάρα πολύ, στο μέγιστο. Οι υψηλές αυτές συχνότητες του adsl λοιπόν είναι αυτές που προκαλούν το μεγαλύτερο xtalk, όσο πλησιάζεις προς το dc στο φάσμα συχνοτήτων το xtalk θεωρητικά (και πρακτικά) μικραίνει
> ...Για το 1ο, δες ένα screen από 8άρα, καλούτσικη γραμμή 
> Το snr θα έπρεπε σύμφωνα με σένα να είναι στο Θεό, ~50 db
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/album.ph...pictureid=2548


μεσα απο dslam ειναι παρμενο το screenshot?το attenuation ειναι 0 db  :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## sdikr

> τι να το κανουμε το vdsl τωρα που αρχισαν να κυνηγανε ολα τα warezαδικα φορουμ;



Οτί κάνουμε τόσο  καιρό χωρίς τα  warez  forum's   :Wink:

----------


## zoug100

> Οτί κάνουμε τόσο  καιρό χωρίς τα  warez  forum's


δυο μερες ειναι μονο που κλεισανε.κατσε να δουμε σε καμια βδομαδα τι θα εχει γινει.
εννοω οτι ο χρηστης στην ουσια θελει τοσο μεγαλες ταχυτητες κυριως για download.σωστα?δεν νομιζω να θελεις καποιος 50Mbps για να βλεπει απλως ιστοσελιδες.αυτο εννοουσα.  :Wink:

----------


## sdikr

> δυο μερες ειναι μονο που κλεισανε.κατσε να δουμε σε καμια βδομαδα τι θα εχει γινει.
> εννοω οτι ο χρηστης στην ουσια θελει τοσο μεγαλες ταχυτητες κυριως για download.σωστα?δεν νομιζω να θελεις καποιος 50Mbps για να βλεπει απλως ιστοσελιδες.αυτο εννοουσα.



δεν ξέρεις τι μπορεί να θέλει κάποιος,    εγώ  πχ  έχω  εως  24  για άλλους  λόγους

----------


## zoug100

ειπα κυριως για download.

----------


## uncharted

> ειπα κυριως για download.


εγω παλι λεω οτι το μεγαλο ατου του vdsl ειναι το upload, που οι περισσοτεροι το ξεχνανε και φυσικα δεν ειναι μονο για torrents...

----------


## ipo

Να προσθέσω ότι με μία-δύο τάξεις μεγέθους περισσότερο upstream, αλλάζει σημαντικά ο τρόπος που αντιλαμβανόμαστε τον υπολογιστή μας. Πλέον δε θα έχει νόημα η αναμονή για να κατέβει κάτι, ενώ θα εξαφανιστεί και ο αντίστοιχος όρος, αφού θα είναι στιγμιαία η διαδικασία. Θα είναι σαν μεταφορά από τον ένα partition μας στο άλλο. Θα χρειαστεί βέβαια κάποια περίοδος προσαρμογής των χρηστών και της αγοράς.

Όπως με τις flat rate γραμμές, ξεχάσαμε την έννοια του "συνδέομαι στο internet". Ανοικτός υπολογιστής για τους περισσότερους χρήστες του διαδικτύου σημαίνει always on.

----------


## Sebu

Μονο που το vdsl θα χρησιμοποιηθει για αλλες δραστηριοτητες και κυριως on demand περιεχομενο και HD tv.

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι στην τελική του μορφή 30/5 ο ΟΤΕ μπορεί να βάλει και περιορισμο στο ιντερνετ πχ θα εχεις 20 μβιτ ελευθερα για download/σερφαρισμα και τα υπολοιπα θα ειναι για full HD tv.

Ασε που δεν υπαρχουν αυτη τη στιγμη αρκετες πηγες ειδικα http να εκμεταλλευτουν ενα 50/5. Απο πιο http θα μπορεις να κατεβαζεις με 5μβ/ς????

----------


## uncharted

> Μονο που το vdsl θα χρησιμοποιηθει για αλλες δραστηριοτητες και κυριως on demand περιεχομενο και HD tv.
> 
> Έχω την εντύπωση ότι στην τελική του μορφή 30/5 ο ΟΤΕ μπορεί να βάλει και περιορισμο στο ιντερνετ πχ θα εχεις 20 μβιτ ελευθερα για download/σερφαρισμα και τα υπολοιπα θα ειναι για full HD tv.


δεν εχει νοημα να γινει κατι τετοιο, αν ΔΕΝ αγορασεις iptv (με το ζορι iptv δεν πουλαει κανεις)




> Ασε που δεν υπαρχουν αυτη τη στιγμη αρκετες πηγες ειδικα http να εκμεταλλευτουν ενα 50/5. Απο πιο http θα μπορεις να κατεβαζεις με 5μβ/ς????


σκεφτεσαι με νοοτροπια rapidshare  :Wink: 

θα αλλαξει ομως αυτο με την παροχη αφθονου upload, οπως αλλαξε και η νοοτροπια του "χρονομετρου"  ΕΠΑΚ...

----------


## DaveMurray

> Ασε που δεν υπαρχουν αυτη τη στιγμη αρκετες πηγες ειδικα http να εκμεταλλευτουν ενα 50/5. Απο πιο http θα μπορεις να κατεβαζεις με 5μβ/ς????


Δεν νομίζω, τα πολλαπλά connections, με χρήση ενός προκαθορισμένου μεγέθους "κομματιού" για κάθε connection, κάνει διαφορά. Multithreaded client, και τα μυαλά στα κάγκελα  :Razz: 

Πχ....

To http://mirror.inode.at έχει uplink 300mbps..... Πχ τώρα έχει utilization 70.11mbps, και κάποιο αριθμό συνδέσεων (http connections,lighttpd + ftp connections)

Οι συνδέσεις δεν είναι στο max, μπαίνεις εσύ, και εκμεταλεύεσαι το υπόλοιπο "έδαφος", αφού και υπόλοιπο στο uplink έχεις, και διαθέσιμες συνδέσεις να κάνεις.... Με έναν καλό download manager/client, θα πάρεις το μέγιστο που μπορείς....

Γιατί λοιπόν να μην πάρει κάποιος 5mb/sec πχ ενώ υπάρχει διαθέσιμο bandwidth (uplink στον server)

----------


## nnik

> Δεν νομίζω, τα πολλαπλά connections, με χρήση ενός προκαθορισμένου μεγέθους "κομματιού" για κάθε connection, κάνει διαφορά. Multithreaded client, και τα μυαλά στα κάγκελα 
> 
> Πχ....
> 
> To http://mirror.inode.at έχει uplink 300mbps..... Πχ τώρα έχει utilization 70.11mbps, και κάποιο αριθμό συνδέσεων (http connections,lighttpd + ftp connections)
> 
> Οι συνδέσεις δεν είναι στο max, μπαίνεις εσύ, και εκμεταλεύεσαι το υπόλοιπο "έδαφος", αφού και υπόλοιπο στο uplink έχεις, και διαθέσιμες συνδέσεις να κάνεις.... Με έναν καλό download manager/client, θα πάρεις το μέγιστο που μπορείς....
> 
> Γιατί λοιπόν να μην πάρει κάποιος 5mb/sec πχ ενώ υπάρχει διαθέσιμο bandwidth (uplink στον server)


Αν υπάρχει κάποιος που πιλοτικά χρησιμοποιεί VSDL μπορεί να μας διαφωτίσει.
Κατά τα άλλα ακόμα δεν το είδαμε τα προβλήματα με τα πολλαπλά connections μας μαράνανε. :Razz:

----------


## DaveMurray

Θεωρητικά μιλάμε πατριώτη  :Wink: 

Βρίσκεις κάπου λάθος;

----------


## nnik

> Θεωρητικά μιλάμε πατριώτη 
> 
> Βρίσκεις κάπου λάθος;


Όχι βέβαια.Αστειεύτηκα.
Τόση είναι η προσμονή μας που ακόμα δεν το είδαμε αρχίζουμε να φανταζόμαστε πως θα κατεβάζουμε. :Smile: 
Άτιμο attenuation.

----------


## alex24

Παντως εδω στα Γιαννενα εχουν αρχισει εργα νομιζω!Εχω βρει μερικα ΚΑΦΑΟ που συνδεονται με οπτικες με το κεντρο της 28ης Οκτωβριου με οπτικες εαν θελετε εχω και φοτο που το δειχνουνε!!!

----------


## frenty

> Στο 1ο διαφωνούμε, πάμε παρακάτω
> Ναι αυτό εννοώ, κατεβάζοντας τον snr (στα 6db ας πούμε), απλώνεις το φάσμα συχνοτήτων του adsl πάρα πολύ, στο μέγιστο. Οι υψηλές αυτές συχνότητες του adsl λοιπόν είναι αυτές που προκαλούν το μεγαλύτερο xtalk, όσο πλησιάζεις προς το dc στο φάσμα συχνοτήτων το xtalk θεωρητικά (και πρακτικά) μικραίνει
> ...Για το 1ο, δες ένα screen από 8άρα, καλούτσικη γραμμή 
> Το snr θα έπρεπε σύμφωνα με σένα να είναι στο Θεό, ~50 db


Αυτή η μέτρηση που δείχνεις, είναι μέσα στο dslam.

Δες μέτρηση χρήστη σε conn-X:

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...postcount=3902



> DSL Connection 
> 
> Link Information
> 
> Uptime: 0 days, 5:16:19
> DSL Type: G.992.5 annex A
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 381 / 8.191
> Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [kB/kB]: 0,00 / 0,00
> *Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 12,0 / 17,5*
> ...

----------


## uncharted

> Παντως εδω στα Γιαννενα εχουν αρχισει εργα νομιζω!Εχω βρει μερικα ΚΑΦΑΟ που συνδεονται με οπτικες με το κεντρο της 28ης Οκτωβριου με οπτικες εαν θελετε εχω και φοτο που το δειχνουνε!!!


ανεβασε τες  εδω:  :Smile: 
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=266394

----------


## agrelaphon

> Αυτή η μέτρηση που δείχνεις, είναι μέσα στο dslam.
> 
> Δες μέτρηση χρήστη σε conn-X:
> 
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...postcount=3902


E, όχι και στο dslam, είναι 30μ πιο πέρα  :Razz: 
Το Output Power που παραθέτεις είναι του router, όχι του dslam
Σήκωσε το τηλέφωνο χωρίς φίλτρα. Θα ακούσεις θόρυβο από το adsl. Θα δεις οτι λίγο πριν κοπεί αυτός ο θόρυβος αυξάνει σε έταση
Εdit: Τέλος πάντων, για να μη σε μπερδεύω, διάβασε και αυτό http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...#content_start

alex24, ανέβασε foto να δούμε

----------


## alex24

Oριστε το ΚΑΦΑΟ

και απο αυτο το κουτι ξεκιναει!!!!

----------


## Daemon

Δεν είναι πολύ μικρό το καφάο για να περιέχει DSLAM?

----------


## DaveMurray

Βασικά, ούτε και εγώ μπορώ να διακρίνω κάτι......

........Auto merged post: DaveMurray πρόσθεσε 4 λεπτά και 58 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Όχι βέβαια.Αστειεύτηκα.
> Τόση είναι η προσμονή μας που ακόμα δεν το είδαμε αρχίζουμε να φανταζόμαστε πως θα κατεβάζουμε.
> Άτιμο attenuation.


Να σου πω την αμαρτία μου....; Δεν με ενδιαφέρει και τόσο το download.....

Το κλειδί, είναι το upload..... Με το αυξημένο upload σου ξεκλειδώνονται νέες δυνατότητες, που αλλάζουν μονομίας την σχέση σου με το διαδίκτυο.....

Μακάρι πχ να μου έδιναν 10mbps μόνο στο down.... Δεν θα με πείραζε και τόσο.... Αν όμως μου έδιναν πχ 10/10mbps..... θα ήταν τρέλα.... (βέβαια σε ένα τυχόν 50/10 δεν λές όχι,η 50/5mbps  :Razz: ) αλλά δεν έχει και τόσο σημασία πια το download...... Ειδικά αν δεν είσαι download-ακιας, και δεν κατεβάζεις όλο το internet, η ειδικά αν δεν αγοράζεις τους σκληρούς λες και είναι εσώρουχα, γιατί ότι και αν σαβούρα κατεβάζεις, δεν έχεις που να την βάλεις, δεν το έχεις ανάγκη το download....

----------


## frenty

> E, όχι και στο dslam, είναι 30μ πιο πέρα 
> Το Output Power που παραθέτεις είναι του router, όχι του dslam
> Σήκωσε το τηλέφωνο χωρίς φίλτρα. Θα ακούσεις θόρυβο από το adsl. Θα δεις οτι λίγο πριν κοπεί αυτός ο θόρυβος αυξάνει σε έταση
> Εdit: Τέλος πάντων, για να μη σε μπερδεύω, διάβασε και αυτό http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...#content_start
> 
> alex24, ανέβασε foto να δούμε





> Output Power (Up/*Down*) [dBm]: 12,0 / *17,5*


Εννοείς δεν είναι στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, η ισχύς του dslam 17,5dBm;

----------


## alex24

> Δεν είναι πολύ μικρό το καφάο για να περιέχει DSLAM?


Aυτα τα καλωδια ερχονται σε αποσταση 30-50 μετρων απο το κεντρο του ΟΤΕ οπου ειναι και τo dslam δεν ειναι παντου ετσι μονο στο τετραγωνο γυρω απο τον ΟΤΕ!!!Νομιζω οτι φαινεται πολυ καλα το σκαμενο απο το κουτι μεχρι το ΚΑΦΑΟ!!

----------


## DaveMurray

Ότι φαίνεται σκαμένο, φαίνεται..... Καμπίνα δεν βλέπουμε..... Το καφάο, είναι ένα συνιθισμένο, όπως όλα.....

Το σκαμένο, μπορεί να είναι το οτιδήποτε....... Καμπίνα VDSL πάντως, δεν υπάρχει....

(επίσης, το σκαμένο "σημάδι" δεν φτάνει μέχρι το καφάο ( έτσι και αλλιώς, χωρίς καμπίνα, ποιος ο λόγος να φτάσει; ), αλλιώς, και το πεζοδρόμιο, θα είχε χαλάσει..... Το πεζοδρόμιο, είναι ανέπαφο.....)

έπρεπε, να υπάρχει κάτι τέτοιο, εκεί δίπλα.....για πχ δλδ....


*Spoiler:*

----------


## alex24

> Ότι φαίνεται σκαμένο, φαίνεται..... Καμπίνα δεν βλέπουμε..... Το καφάο, είναι ένα συνιθισμένο, όπως όλα.....
> 
> Το σκαμένο, μπορεί να είναι το οτιδήποτε....... Καμπίνα VDSL πάντως, δεν υπάρχει....
> 
> (επίσης, το σκαμένο "σημάδι" δεν φτάνει μέχρι το καφάο ( έτσι και αλλιώς, χωρίς καμπίνα, ποιος ο λόγος να φτάσει; ), αλλιώς, και το πεζοδρόμιο, θα είχε χαλάσει..... Το πεζοδρόμιο, είναι ανέπαφο.....)
> 
> έπρεπε, να υπάρχει κάτι τέτοιο, εκεί δίπλα.....για πχ δλδ....
> 
> 
> ...


Το οτι το dslam βρισκεται 30μετρα πιο περα και ειναι στο κεντρο του οτε δεν πιανετε?Και τι αλλο μπορει να ειναι τοτε και ειναι ολα τα ΚΑΦΑΟ ετσι σε αυτο το τετραγωνο ρωτω εσας γιατι δεν ξερω κιολας εκτος εαν θελετε και αλλες φοτο εκει γυρω!!Τελος παντων εαν δεν ειναι δεν πειραζει απλως αφου το ειδα ειπα να το δειξω κιολας :Razz:

----------


## DaveMurray

Όχι, δεν πιάνεται.... Άλλο το A/K του ΟΤΕ....(και συνεγκατάσταση παρόχων....)

Βέβαια, να μην σε πάρω στο λαιμό μου, βεβαίως μπορεί να κάνω και οικτρό λάθος.....

----------


## frenty

> Το οτι το dslam βρισκεται 30μετρα πιο περα και ειναι στο κεντρο του οτε δεν πιανετε?Και τι αλλο μπορει να ειναι τοτε και ειναι ολα τα ΚΑΦΑΟ ετσι σε αυτο το τετραγωνο ρωτω εσας γιατι δεν ξερω κιολας εκτος εαν θελετε και αλλες φοτο εκει γυρω!!Τελος παντων εαν δεν ειναι δεν πειραζει απλως αφου το ειδα ειπα να το δειξω κιολας


Για εσάς που είστε τόσο κοντά στο A/K του οτε, δεν χρειάζεται να μπει καμπίνα κοντά στο καφάο. Για ποιο λόγο να μπει;
Θα μπει μέσα στο Α/Κ και φυσικά δεν θα χρειαστεί σε αυτήν την περίπτωση να μπει οπτική ίνα μέχρι το καφάο.

----------


## alex24

Eτσι σκεφτηκα και εγω γι αυτο το ειπα αλλωστε  :Smile:

----------


## frenty

> Eτσι σκεφτηκα και εγω γι αυτο το ειπα αλλωστε


Είπες ότι φέρνουν οπτική ίνα μέχρι το καφάο, ενώ δεν χρειάζεται στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση.

----------


## alex24

Nαι και αυτο που ειναι στην φοτο τι ειναι?

----------


## frenty

Δεν ξέρω, γιατί δεν βλέπω σκαψίματα στο πεζοδρόμιο μέχρι το καφάο.

----------


## agrelaphon

> Εννοείς δεν είναι στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, η ισχύς του dslam 17,5dBm;


Nαί, έχεις δίκιο σ'αυτό, όμως όπως βλέπεις στο δικό μου scrennshot, είναι 7,2  :Wink: 
Dave, μην παίρνεις όρκο οτι το πεζοδρόμιο είναι απείραχτο. Αν έγινε σωστή δουλειά δεν θα φαίνεται από τέτοια φωτογραφία. 
Επίσης το οτι δεν υπάρχει καμπίνα δεν λέει τίποτα. Το φρεάτιο που φαίνεται στη φωτογραφία είναι οπτικών ινών

----------


## konenas

Καλή δουλειά από το ελληνικό δημόσιο; 
Αναμονή είναι!  :Wink:  το υπόλοιπο θα φτιαχτεί ... αργότερα.  :Razz:

----------


## frenty

> Nαί, έχεις δίκιο σ'αυτό, όμως όπως βλέπεις στο δικό μου scrennshot, είναι 7,2


Δεν είναι μεμονωμένη περίπτωση, αλλά ο κανόνας (για τον οτε).
Αν ψάξεις εδώ μέσα, σε χρήστες conn-x θα βρεις πολλά τέτοια.
Για αυτό έγραψα τα περί μέγιστης ισχύος, στα παραπάνω σχόλια μου.

----------


## agrelaphon

> Καλή δουλειά από το ελληνικό δημόσιο;


Φτιάχνει ιδιώτης πεζοδρόμια? ΔΕεεεεεε λιώνει αυτή η καραμέλα  :Thumb down:

----------


## uncharted

> Καλή δουλειά από το ελληνικό δημόσιο; 
> Αναμονή είναι!  το υπόλοιπο θα φτιαχτεί ... αργότερα.


grix παντως εφτιαξε και ειναι διαμαντι, αλλα κι εκει γκρινια ειχαμε  :Laughing:   :Razz:

----------


## ipo

> grix παντως εφτιαξε και ειναι διαμαντι, αλλα κι εκει γκρινια ειχαμε


Μήπως να ζητούσαμε από την κυβέρνηση να αναθέσει το FTTH στο ΕΔΕΤ; Είναι μάλλον η πιο σίγουρη λύση για να υλοποιηθεί ποιοτικά το έργο.  :Razz: 

Απλά εκεί που έχει μερικούς δακτυλίους, θα κάνει 100-200 ακόμα  :Razz: , θα βάλει και μερικές ακτίνες και όλα καλά. Τουλάχιστον να έχουμε κάποιον να εγγυηθεί για τη μελέτη του έργου και την εποπτεία του.

----------


## Jazzer

> Μήπως να ζητούσαμε από την κυβέρνηση να αναθέσει το FTTH στο ΕΔΕΤ; Είναι μάλλον η πιο σίγουρη λύση για να υλοποιηθεί ποιοτικά το έργο. 
> 
> Απλά εκεί που έχει μερικούς δακτυλίους, θα κάνει 100-200 ακόμα , θα βάλει και μερικές ακτίνες και όλα καλά. Τουλάχιστον να έχουμε κάποιον να εγγυηθεί για τη μελάτη του έργου και την εποπτεία του.


Και τι θα απογίνουν όλοι αυτοί οι ειδικοί μελετητές, οι σύμβουλοι, οι επιτροπές και οι παρατρεχάμενοι τους ; Χωρίς δουλειά θα μείνουν οι άνθρωποι ;  :Wink: 

Ας δουλέψει πρώτα το VDSL και έχουμε χρόνια μπροστά μας ακόμα για FTTH ... :Razz:

----------


## Daemon

Εγώ το FTTH το βλέπω να ξεκινάει σαν υλοποίηση σε κανά 2 χρόνια...προς το παρών θα μας φλομώσουν σε καθυστερήσεις λόγω νομικού πλαισίου, αλλαγή στο σχέδιο υλοποίησης, κτλ.... δεν έχει χρήμα η κυβέρνηση για τέτοιες πολυτέλειες. Εξ'αλλου, η κατάσταση βολεύει και τον ΟΤΕ, αφού θα κερδίσει κάποια χρήματα από το VDSL, και παράλληλα δεν κλείνει την πόρτα ότι αργότερα μπορούν να βασιστούν στο υπάρχον δίκτυο που θα στήσει ο ΟΤΕ με οπτικές για το VDSL, και να τις προωθήσουν με κάποιες τροποποιήσεις στα σπίτια. Η επένδυση θα γίνει τμηματικά, και συμφέρει και τους δύο!!!

----------


## alex24

Off Topic


		Παιδια μια απορια εχω μηπως ετσι πληροφοριακα ρωταω ποτε θα ξεκινησει να δινεται vdsl?

----------


## agrelaphon

> Μήπως να ζητούσαμε από την κυβέρνηση να αναθέσει το FTTH στο ΕΔΕΤ; Είναι μάλλον η πιο σίγουρη λύση για να υλοποιηθεί ποιοτικά το έργο. 
> 
> Απλά εκεί που έχει μερικούς δακτυλίους, θα κάνει 100-200 ακόμα , θα βάλει και μερικές ακτίνες και όλα καλά. Τουλάχιστον να έχουμε κάποιον να εγγυηθεί για τη μελάτη του έργου και την εποπτεία του.


Και το ΕΔΕΤ θα αναθέσει την κατασκευή στον ΟΤΕ  :Razz: 




> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Παιδια μια απορια εχω μηπως ετσι πληροφοριακα ρωταω ποτε θα ξεκινησει να δινεται vdsl?


ontopic, κανείς δεν ξέρει

----------


## Sebu

> δεν εχει νοημα να γινει κατι τετοιο, αν ΔΕΝ αγορασεις iptv (με το ζορι iptv δεν πουλαει κανεις)
> 
> 
> σκεφτεσαι με νοοτροπια rapidshare 
> 
> θα αλλαξει ομως αυτο με την παροχη αφθονου upload, οπως αλλαξε και η νοοτροπια του "χρονομετρου"  ΕΠΑΚ...


Και ομως με το "ζορι" μπορουν να σου πουλησουν. Αν πχ σε 1 χρονο παρει το Connex-tv Ολυμπιακο και Παναθηναικο στο ποδοσφαιρο???? Θα γινει ο χαμος των πωλησεων που ειχε γινει το 1995 με το Filmnet οταν πηρε τα τηλεοπτικα της τοτε ΕΠΑΕ. Θυμαμαι ημασταν απο τους πρωτους στην Ελλαδα που βαλαμε και ενα χρονο μετα δινανε τζαμπα με κουπονια τον αποκωδικοποιητη οι εφημεριδες με υποχρεωτικη 12μηνη παραμονη στη Νετμεντ.
Επισης το Champions League μπορει ανετα να χτυπηθει απο το Κονεξ τιβι ιδιως σε μια περιοδο που τα οικονομικα των ιδιωτικων καναλιων δεν ειναι καλα (το Mega μας εχει πεθανει στις επαναληψεις και καλα λογω 20ετων και ο Αντ1 ξεφορτωθηκε τη φορμουλα).
Επισης η Φορμουλα 1 ειναι ελευθερη καθως ο Αντ1 το εκρινε ασυμφορο οικονομιικα το Πακετο.

Για μενα οποιο καναλι εχει τα αθλητικά (ποδοσφαιρο-μπασκετ) των 2-3 μεγαλων ελληνικων ομαδων, εχει το Τσαμπιονς Λιγκ και εχει και τη Formula1 εχει αρκετες δυνατοτητες εξελιξεις και πελατολογιου.

Προσθεσε εκει και λιγο καλο λοιπο περιεχομενο (πχ καινουριες ταινιες 2ετιας μαξ και οχι απο τον καιρο του Νωε οπως η Νοβα), ενδεχομενα HD βιντεο, καλα και ποιοτικα ντοκιμαντερ οπως ο ΣΚΑΙ και εχεις πολλα potentials ως καναλι.

Και τοτε ναι θα αγορασουν (α) οσοι θελουν τη μπαλα και το μπασκετ των αιωνιων (δλδ το μεγαλυτερο ποσοστο των ανδρων στην Ελλαδα, (β) οι λατρεις της φορμουλας (ναι υπαρχουν αρκετοι) και (γ) οι λοιποι περιεργοι που θα θελουν να δοκιμασουν το φρουτο της HD προβολης στο σαλονι τους χωρις να μπλεκουν με υπολογιστες,λαπτοπς, codecs, σκληρους δισκους,κτλ.

Αναφορικα με το download εξακολουθω να πιστευω οτι οι πηγες απο τις οποιες θα μπορεις να παρεις 5μβ/ς ειναι λιγες αυτη τη στιγμη για το ευρυ κοινο (δεν μιλαω για τον υπερψαγμενο ftp σερβερ που τον ξερει ο ενας στο 1.000.000 ούτε για την κ@λοφαρδη περιπτωση που θα πετυχεις τορρεντ με 2.000 σιντερς, κανενα λιτσερ και θα μοιραζουν ολοι με 50-100κβ/ς ο καθενας  :Razz: 

Ασε που πλεον επειδη οι περισσοτεροι εχουμε χορτασει το downloading δεν θα μας κανει εντυπωση το 50/5 αποκλειστικα για νετ ουτε θα μας χαλασει αν μας δωσουν 30/5 για το νετ και δεσμευονται τα 20μβπς για HD τιβι  :Razz: . Τι αλλο να κατεβασουμε πια????

Αντιθετα το μεγαλυτερο upload συμφωνω οτι βοηθαει αλλα και παλι για την πλειονοτητα των χρηστων adsl ειναι αυτη τη στιγμη αχρηστο (ποσο να σινταρεις πια  :Razz:  ?????) αφου οι περισσοτεροι 70%+ δεν ασχολουνται με το σιντινγκ, απλα κατεβαζουν οτι θελουν (και απο torrents ακομα) και μετα κλεινουν το πισι.

----------


## DaveMurray

To μεγάλο upload, δεν είναι χρήσιμο για seeding που τις "περισσότερες φορές" είναι και παράνομο......
(δεν είμαι άγιος)

Μπορείς να κάνεις, πολλά, άλλα φανταστικά πραγματάκια.....




> Αναφορικα με το download εξακολουθω να πιστευω οτι οι πηγες απο τις οποιες θα μπορεις να παρεις 5μβ/ς ειναι λιγες αυτη τη στιγμη


Aντιθέτως, είναι πολλοί..... αμέτρητοι....

Δεν χρειάζεται να είναι.... "υπερψαγμένος" ο ftp server..... Όλοι οι "ftp server" μπορούν να σου δώσουν 5mb/sec αρκετά εύκολα..... Όλοι..... Aπλά είναι τα πράγματα.....

Δεν πρόσεξες πριν, το παράδειγμα που έφερα, για να καταλάβεις, πως όλοι οι σοβαροί ftp servers που είναι στημένοι σε κυκλώματα εκαντοντάδων mbits, μπορούν να δώσουν βάσει του υπόλοιπου bandwidth τους, με πολλαπλά connections, ότι μπορείς να πάρεις.....Απλώς, για εμένα, σε αυτό έχεις λάθος....

----------


## Papashark

> To μεγάλο upload, δεν είναι χρήσιμο για seeding που τις "περισσότερες φορές" είναι και παράνομο......
> (δεν είμαι άγιος)
> 
> Μπορείς να κάνεις, πολλά, άλλα φανταστικά πραγματάκια.....


Θα πρόσθετα την λέξη "μόνο" στο παραπάνω και θα το έκανα ως : "...δεν είναι χρήσιμο μόνο για seeding..."

Περιμένω το vdsl ως σωτήρα μου για πάρα πολλούς λόγους και περιπτώσεις :

1) όλοι θα είμαστε πολύ κοντίτερα στα dslam με αποτέλεσμα οι adsl να παίζουν καλύτερα. Εχουν δει πολλά τα μάτια μου σε πελάτες μου, με κορυφαία dsl στον Καρέα που συγχρονίζει στα 128/128...... Εχω αρκετούς πελάτες που δεν σηκώνουν πάνω από 1-2 Mbit με μεγάλη αστάθεια, ενώ πελάτης μου αναγκάστηκε τελικά να αγοράση συμμετρική γραμμή 2Mbit μέσω lmds (είχε ήδη μια Ε1 για τηλέφωνο, πήρε και μια Ε1 για data)

2) Εχω πελάτες που θέλουν πολύ Upload, τυπικό παράδειγμα είναι κάμερες παρακολούθησεις  που το 1mbit κάποιες φορές δεν είναι αρκετό (δοκιμάστε να περάσετε 32 κάμερες), ή που θέλουν σοβαρό vpn με περιφεριακά καταστήματα, είτε έχουν 1 peer που χρειάζεται πολύ Bandwidth, είτε έχουν 30 υποκαταστήματα και τους έχω βάλει 5 adsl2+ για να παίζουν....

3) Ακόμα και σπίτι μου θα μπορέσω να κάνω θαύματα, για παράδειγμα το dreambox μου streamάρει ασυμπίεστα με 5-6mbit, ενώ για να δω ταινία (όχι HD) από το NAS μου θέλω πολλές φορές πάνω από 1Mbit. Αν έχω πάνω από 10Mbit upload, μέχρι ταινία σε HD θα βλέπω από μακριά  :Razz: 

Εχετε κολήσει και σκέφτεστε μόνο το κατέβασμα (και ειδικά το leeching), με το μεγάλο upload θα ανακαλύψετε και άλλες υπηρεσίες που θα περιλαμβάνουν πολύ μα πολύ εικόνα  :Smile: 

Στο awmn που παίζουμε με πολύ γρήγορα link (κάποια περνούν και τα 100Mbit) έχουμε ανακαλύψει τι σημαίνει να περνάνε όλα μα όλα γρήγορα. Δεν μπορείτε να φανταστείτε να κάνετε share ένα δίσκο 5-6 Hops παραπέρα στο media players σας, και να βλέπετε ταίνιες σε HD που δεν τις κατεβάσατε ποτέ  :Wink:

----------


## uncharted

> Και ομως με το "ζορι" μπορουν να σου πουλησουν. Αν πχ σε 1 χρονο παρει το Connex-tv Ολυμπιακο και Παναθηναικο στο ποδοσφαιρο???? Θα γινει ο χαμος των πωλησεων που ειχε γινει το 1995 με το Filmnet οταν πηρε τα τηλεοπτικα της τοτε ΕΠΑΕ. Θυμαμαι ημασταν απο τους πρωτους στην Ελλαδα που βαλαμε και ενα χρονο μετα δινανε τζαμπα με κουπονια τον αποκωδικοποιητη οι εφημεριδες με υποχρεωτικη 12μηνη παραμονη στη Νετμεντ.
> Επισης το Champions League μπορει ανετα να χτυπηθει απο το Κονεξ τιβι ιδιως σε μια περιοδο που τα οικονομικα των ιδιωτικων καναλιων δεν ειναι καλα (το Mega μας εχει πεθανει στις επαναληψεις και καλα λογω 20ετων και ο Αντ1 ξεφορτωθηκε τη φορμουλα).
> Επισης η Φορμουλα 1 ειναι ελευθερη καθως ο Αντ1 το εκρινε ασυμφορο οικονομιικα το Πακετο.
> 
> Για μενα οποιο καναλι εχει τα αθλητικά (ποδοσφαιρο-μπασκετ) των 2-3 μεγαλων ελληνικων ομαδων, εχει το Τσαμπιονς Λιγκ και εχει και τη Formula1 εχει αρκετες δυνατοτητες εξελιξεις και πελατολογιου.
> 
> Προσθεσε εκει και λιγο καλο λοιπο περιεχομενο (πχ καινουριες ταινιες 2ετιας μαξ και οχι απο τον καιρο του Νωε οπως η Νοβα), ενδεχομενα HD βιντεο, καλα και ποιοτικα ντοκιμαντερ οπως ο ΣΚΑΙ και εχεις πολλα potentials ως καναλι.
> 
> Και τοτε ναι θα αγορασουν (α) οσοι θελουν τη μπαλα και το μπασκετ των αιωνιων (δλδ το μεγαλυτερο ποσοστο των ανδρων στην Ελλαδα, (β) οι λατρεις της φορμουλας (ναι υπαρχουν αρκετοι) και (γ) οι λοιποι περιεργοι που θα θελουν να δοκιμασουν το φρουτο της HD προβολης στο σαλονι τους χωρις να μπλεκουν με υπολογιστες,λαπτοπς, codecs, σκληρους δισκους,κτλ.
> ...


η διαφορα μας φιλε Sebu, ειναι οτι εγω βλεπω πως θα ωφεληθεις και εσυ με το VDSL, ακομα κι αν εσυ δεν το γνωριζεις (προς το παρον)...  :Smile: 

να σε ενημερωσω λοιπον οτι υπαρχουν και προγραμματακια p2p που κανουν live αναμεταδοση αγωνων  :Wink: 

ps: σε FTTN δικτυο, το ADSL2+ ειναι υπεραρκετο για HD IPTV, δεν χρειαζεται VDSL, ουτε μεγαλο upload... επισης, η μεγαλη μανουρα ειναι το σκαψιμο, μετα ευκολα μπαινουν τα μηχανηματα και αλλαζει η xDSL τεχνολογια

----------


## emeliss

> να σε ενημερωσω λοιπον οτι υπαρχουν και προγραμματακια p2p που κανουν live αναμεταδοση αγωνων


Οι αγώνες έχουν δικαιώματα και μάλιστα πολύ ακριβά  :Wink: .

----------


## uncharted

> Οι αγώνες έχουν δικαιώματα και μάλιστα πολύ ακριβά .


και οι ταινιες εχουν δικαιωματα, δεν αλλαζει το point μου οσον αφορα την *αναγκαιοτητα του upload για παμπολλες εφαρμογες*, νομιμες και μη...

υπαρχουν και προγραμματα απο εταιριες που χρησιμοποιουν p2p για διανομη των updates (WoW)

----------


## emeliss

Δεν διαφωνώ. Αλλά καλό είναι να γράφουμε τα οφέλη από την νόμιμη χρήση και όχι από την παράνομη.

----------


## Theodore41

Γιατι δεν εκμεταλλευτηκαν τα σκαψιματα της εταιριας αεριου,να βαλουν κι αυτοι ινες μεσα,και να μοιραστουν το κοστος;

----------


## emeliss

> Γιατι δεν εκμεταλλευτηκαν τα σκαψιματα της εταιριας αεριου,να βαλουν κι αυτοι ινες μεσα,και να μοιραστουν το κοστος;


Το '07 έλεγαν ότι η ΔΕΠΑ θα ρίχνει δικές της ίνες παντού, όπου πάει αγωγός. Ήθελαν να μπορούν στο μέλλον να χτυπήσουν και τις τηλεπικοινωνίες. Τώρα τι έγινε τελικά...

----------


## Sebu

> η διαφορα μας φιλε Sebu, ειναι οτι εγω βλεπω πως θα ωφεληθεις και εσυ με το VDSL, ακομα κι αν εσυ δεν το γνωριζεις (προς το παρον)... 
> 
> να σε ενημερωσω λοιπον οτι υπαρχουν και προγραμματακια p2p που κανουν live αναμεταδοση αγωνων


Αφορούν όμως τον ψαγμένο και όχι την μαζα που θελει να δει Ολυμπιακός-Παοκ, ΠΑΟ-ΑΕΚ, το Γκραν πρι της Μαλαισίας, το μπασκετ Ολυμπιακός-Ρεαλ, Παναθηναικος-ΤΣΣΚ, το Τσαμπιονς και Γιουροπα Λιγκ απλά στην τηλεόραση του χωρίς να μπλέξει με υπολογιστές, p2p, άνοιγμα πορτών στο router κτλ κτλ.

Άσε που αυτά τα p2p που λες αμφιβάλλω κατά πόσο έχουν ελληνικούς αγώνες των 2 μεγάλων, Τσάμπιονς Λιγκ και μπασκετ και αν τα έχουν κατα πόσο τα έχουν νομιμα  :Wink: 

........Auto merged post: Sebu πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 44 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> To μεγάλο upload, δεν είναι χρήσιμο για seeding που τις "περισσότερες φορές" είναι και παράνομο......
> (δεν είμαι άγιος)
> 
> Μπορείς να κάνεις, πολλά, άλλα φανταστικά πραγματάκια.....
> 
> 
> 
> Aντιθέτως, είναι πολλοί..... αμέτρητοι....
> 
> ...


Πχ ο σερβερ του Πολυτεχνειου, αν μαζευτουν παρα πολλοι με vdsl συνδέσεις θα μπορεί να δώσει ταυτόχρονα σε 1000 ατομα 5μβ/ς???? Δεν ξέρω, ρωτάω.

Επίσης μεταξύ μας ας είμαστε ειλικρινείς. Πόσοι κατεβαζουν 24/7 διανομές Λινουξ  :Razz:  ???? Οι περισσότεροι το θέλουν το bandwidth για "αλλα" κατεβάσματα από τορρεντς και ραπιντσεαρ τα οποια δεν ξερω αν μπορουν να δωσουν σε συνεχη ροη τα 5μβ/ς.

----------


## uncharted

> Αφορούν όμως τον ψαγμένο και όχι την μαζα που θελει να δει Ολυμπιακός-Παοκ, ΠΑΟ-ΑΕΚ, το Γκραν πρι της Μαλαισίας, το μπασκετ Ολυμπιακός-Ρεαλ, Παναθηναικος-ΤΣΣΚ, το Τσαμπιονς και Γιουροπα Λιγκ απλά στην τηλεόραση του χωρίς να μπλέξει με υπολογιστές, p2p, άνοιγμα πορτών στο router κτλ κτλ.
> 
> Άσε που αυτά τα p2p που λες αμφιβάλλω κατά πόσο έχουν ελληνικούς αγώνες των 2 μεγάλων, Τσάμπιονς Λιγκ και μπασκετ και αν τα έχουν κατα πόσο τα έχουν νομιμα


βασικα τον τζαμπατζη αφορουν και ειναι χαμηλης ποιοτητας εικονα...
προσωπικα δεν ασχολουμαι καθολου με μπαλα, ενας φιλος μου το ειχε αναφερει

το θεμα ειναι ενα -> οτι το p2p και το μεγαλο upload μπαινουν στην ζωη μας σιγα-σιγα.. και τα mp3 παρανομα ξεκινησαν πριν 12+ χρονια, δεν ξεφυτρωσε απο παρθενογεννεση το itunes store  :Wink:  (καταλαβες που το παω..)

----------


## Hetfield

> Στο awmn που παίζουμε με πολύ γρήγορα link (κάποια περνούν και τα 100Mbit) έχουμε ανακαλύψει τι σημαίνει να περνάνε όλα μα όλα γρήγορα. Δεν μπορείτε να φανταστείτε να κάνετε share ένα δίσκο 5-6 Hops παραπέρα στο media players σας, και να βλέπετε ταίνιες σε HD που δεν τις κατεβάσατε ποτέ




Off Topic


		Εγω ξερω πως το awmn παιζει πανω σε 802.11a/g, αλλαξε κατι με τις ταχυτητες και δε το ξερω;  :Razz:  Στειλε μου pm με περισσοτερες πληροφοριες αν μπορεις γιατι με ενδιαφερει πολυ αυτο το θεμα!  :Smile:

----------


## DaveMurray

> Πχ ο σερβερ του Πολυτεχνειου, αν μαζευτουν παρα πολλοι με vdsl συνδέσεις θα μπορεί να δώσει ταυτόχρονα σε 1000 ατομα 5μβ/ς???? Δεν ξέρω, ρωτάω.
> 
> Επίσης μεταξύ μας ας είμαστε ειλικρινείς. Πόσοι κατεβαζουν 24/7 διανομές Λινουξ  ???? Οι περισσότεροι το θέλουν το bandwidth για "αλλα" κατεβάσματα από τορρεντς και ραπιντσεαρ τα οποια δεν ξερω αν μπορουν να δωσουν σε συνεχη ροη τα 5μβ/ς.


Well, εξαρτάται....

Ο server του πολυτεχνείου, είναι 1 η 2gbps (δεν θυμάμαι). Έχει ένα όριο ftp συνδέσεων, όπως και φυσικά http συνδέσεων.... Ανάλογα με αυτές, και τον φόρτο του κάθε ένα connection/χρήστης (μπορεί και ένας χρήστης πολλαπλά connections) προχωράει το πράγμα.... 

By the way, πριν έλεγες, αν μπορεί να δώσει, κάποιος server 5mb/sec, και τώρα το άλλαξες και πρόσθεσες το απίθανο των 1000 χρηστών/connections ταυτόχρονα.... 

----

Μα ειλικρινείς είμαστε...... Έχεις στο μυαλό σου, το όλο ΘΕΜΑ, ΛΑΘΟΣ.... Ταυτοποίησες τα εξής:

Αρκετό Bandwidth = Μόνο Παρανομία

VDSL = Μόνο Παρανομία

Διαδίκτυο = Μόνο Παρανομία


Το διαδίκτυο είναι τόσο αχανές και απροβλέψιμο (skynet  :Razz: ) που όσες χρήσεις αριθμείς εσύ πως είναι παράνομες, άλλες τόσες, και εκαντοντάδες άλλες, είναι νόμιμες, δημιουργικές, διασκεδαστικές, ενημερωτικές.....

Βγάλε από την σκέψη σου, το διαδίκτυο: Μόνο Παρανομία, Αυξημένο bandwidth: Μόνο Παρανομία.....

----------


## uncharted

το ntua εχει παψει προ πολλου να εχει καλες ταχυτητες, απο τοτε που γεμισε ο τοπος (εως) 24αρες

εγω παντως ακομα και για distros που θελω να δοκιμασω, προτιμαω ΠΑΝΤΑ torrent και οχι ftp

γιατι να επιβαρυνω τον server του πολυτεχνειου, οταν μπορω να κανω πιο γρηγορα την δουλεια μου με torrent??? χωρια η ευκολια του αυτοματου hash checking

----------


## DaveMurray

πάντα το max πιάνω..... Τώρα για να το λες, ίσως να έχεις κάτι δει προσωπικά.....

----------


## psyxakias

Off Topic





> Έχεις στο μυαλό σου, το όλο ΘΕΜΑ, ΛΑΘΟΣ.... 
> _<...>_
> Βγάλε από την σκέψη σου, το διαδίκτυο: Μόνο Παρανομία, Αυξημένο bandwidth: Μόνο Παρανομία.....


Και ποιοι είμαστε εμείς να του πούμε τι έχει στο μυαλό του, αν το έχει σωστά ή λάθος, και τι να βάλει/βγάλει;  :Thinking: 

Μήπως θα πρέπει ο καθένας μας να επαναπροσδιορίσει τις διαφορές μεταξύ της ανταλλαγής & επιβολής απόψεων και να είμαστε λίγο πιο προσεκτικοί στις εκφράσεις μας;  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 



........Auto merged post: psyxakias πρόσθεσε 9 λεπτά και 8 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Αυτή την ώρα (06:20) το ftp.ntua.gr μου δίνει από την ADSL 1.8 MB/sec και από μισθωμένο 19.8 MB/sec. Γενικότερα όπως και ο Dave, δεν έχω πετύχει το ntua να υστερεί σε ταχύτητες (θυμάμαι όταν έτρεχα το speedtest script 24/7 ήταν διαρκώς max από ntua). Θα το δοκιμάσω άλλη ώρα από περιέργεια.

----------


## psyxakias

Και στις 13:34, μια χαρά τερματίζει η ADSL από ntua. 1.8 MB/sec και 33.7 MB/sec αντίστοιχα. Δε νομίζω πως όλοι οι FTPs έχουν πάντα άψογη ταχύτητα, αλλά ΟΚ στο ntua δεν έχω αντιμετωπίσει κάποιο πρόσφατο πρόβλημα (παλιότερα κάτι θυμάμαι).

----------


## treli@ris

To ntua δεν υστερει απο ταχυτητες, αυτο ειναι σιγουρο. Μονο για τις καινουριες εστιες παρεχει περιπου 500*10 mbps up & down απο το δικτυο του για εξωτερικες συνδεσεις.

----------


## Papashark

Oταν η μεταφορά Video γίνει εξαιρετικά διαδεδόνη, ελπίζω ότι σιγά σιγά θα δούμε και multicast routers, και έτσι θα λυθούν και τα bottleneck των Video providers...

----------


## NetTraptor

Και ποιον ενδιαφέρει το τι βλέπεις εσύ. Το multicast είναι καλο για Live περιεχόμενο. Επίσης σχεδόν όλο το IPTV των παροχων είναι Multicast εκτός από τα VOD και ακόμα και ένας router 30 έχει multicast support.

Let there be fiber. Βαρεθήκαμε το άρμεγμα.

----------


## stud1118

ένα ακόμα λιθαράκι μπήκε στο οικοδόμημα του VDSL2. Ανατέθηκε σε κατασκευαστή υλικού το IMS που θα χρειαστεί για τη σηματοδοσία του VoIP που θα έρχεται από τα VDSL2 MSAN. 
άντε να ανατεθεί σε κατασκευαστή και το VDSL2 MSAN μήπως και προλάβει κάποιος δήμος και δει VDSL2 πριν το τέλος του χρόνου - αν και χλώμό το βλέπω

----------


## easyrider77

Προχωραει δλδ το VDSL2 ε..? για να δουμε..  :Thinking:

----------


## gtl

Κανένα νεότερο για προβλεπόμενη ημερομηνία εμπορικής διάθεσης έχουμε? Πιλοτικό του ADSL το κατάντησαν. Αντί να βιάζονται από τον ΟΤΕ να περάσουν σε μια τεχνολογία στην οποία θα δυσκολευτούν να τον ανταγωνιστούν οι εναλλακτικοί λόγω υποδομών....

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> Πιλοτικό του ADSL το κατάντησαν. Αντί να βιάζονται από τον ΟΤΕ να περάσουν σε μια τεχνολογία στην οποία θα δυσκολευτούν να τον ανταγωνιστούν οι εναλλακτικοί λόγω υποδομών....



local subloop unbundled  :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle:

----------


## karavagos

Μέχρι να ξεκαθαρίσει το τοπίο με την χονδρική διάθεση μην περιμένεις κάτι.

----------


## gtl

> local subloop unbundled


Μιλώντας για συγκριτικό πλεονέκτημα του ΟΤΕ στις υποδομές αναφερόμουν στην διεθνή διασύνδεση, όχι στις τοπικές υποδομές για το vdsl. Ας χρειαστεί να υπενοικιάζει σε κοστοστρεφείς τιμές τις καμπίνες δίπλα στα καφάο, τί τον νοιάζει? Ούτως ή άλλως οι περισσότεροι εναλλακτικοί δεν έχουν υποδομές ικανές για καλή ποιότητα υπηρεσιών σε ταχύτητες adsl2, πόσο μάλλον vdsl.

----------


## uncharted

> Μέχρι να ξεκαθαρίσει το τοπίο με την χονδρική διάθεση μην περιμένεις κάτι.


μεχρι να ξεκαθαρισει το τοπιο με την υφεση/κριση λεω εγω...  :Whistle:

----------


## gtl

> Μέχρι να ξεκαθαρίσει το τοπίο με την χονδρική διάθεση μην περιμένεις κάτι.


Πρέπει να περιμένουμε προσθήκες στο RUO δηλαδή? Και πάλι, πάντως, θα περίμενα ο οτε να είναι ο πρώτος που θα βιαζόταν να ξεκαθαρίσει η κατάσταση, για τους λόγους που προανέφερα. Από την στιγμή που η ΕΕΤΤ δεν επιτρέπει την μείωση των τιμών του σε επίπεδα περισσότερο κοντά σ'εκείνα των εναλλακτικών, χρειάζεται το vdsl για να αντιστρέψει την μέχρι τώρα πτωτική πορεία του στις ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις.  :Thinking: 




> μεχρι να ξεκαθαρισει το τοπιο με την υφεση/κριση λεω εγω...




Off Topic


		Αν αναφερόμαστε στην Ελλάδα, έχω σοβαρές αμφιβολίες αν θα ξεκαθαρίσει ποτέ. 9 χρονών ήμουν όταν γινόταν οικουμενική κυβέρνηση προκειμένου "να σώσει την Ελλάδα από την πτώχευση". Τώρα είμαι 30 και ακούω τις ίδιες αηδίες (γιατί πλέον σαν αηδίες μου ακούγονται, όσο και αν αναγνωρίζω ότι το δημοσιονομικό πρόβλημα είναι κρίσιμο και υπαρκτό) για "ζωνάρια που πρέπει να σφίξουν" και γαλαζοπράσινα άλογα.

----------


## uncharted

> Αν αναφερόμαστε στην Ελλάδα, έχω σοβαρές αμφιβολίες αν θα ξεκαθαρίσει ποτέ. 10 χρονών ήμουν όταν γινόταν οικουμενική κυβέρνηση προκειμένου "να σώσει την Ελλάδα από την πτώχευση". Τώρα είμαι 30 και αντί να έχουμε απομακρυνθεί, είμαστε πιο κοντά στον γκρεμό.


το "βρωμικο" '89 δεν ειχαμε ουτε ευρω, ουτε το σημερινο χρεος/ελλειμμα, ειναι διαφορετικες οι συνθηκες...

παντως συμφωνω μαζι σου οτι το VDSL θα επιφερει μεγαλο πληγμα στους εναλλακτικους, αρα συμφερει τον ΟΤΕ*

υπαρχει πολυς κοσμος που ειναι σε εναλλακτικους και ειναι ευχαριστημενοι απο το προιον που παιρνουν, ΑΛΛΑ θελουν το κατι παραπανω, ειδικα στο upload! νυχτα θα φυγουν μολις δωσει ο ΟΤΕ vdsl

* απλα ειμαι ρεαλιστης και στις σημερινες οικονομικες συνθηκες, δεν το βλεπω συντομα δυστυχως (το VDSL)... το FTTH το ξεχναμε εννοειται με τις φουρτουνες που ερχονται οσονουπω, ποιος ασχολειται με παντεσπανια...

----------


## xmperop1

> το "βρωμικο" '89 δεν ειχαμε ουτε ευρω, ουτε το σημερινο χρεος/ελλειμμα, ειναι διαφορετικες οι συνθηκες...
> 
> παντως συμφωνω μαζι σου οτι το VDSL θα επιφερει μεγαλο πληγμα στους εναλλακτικους, αρα συμφερει τον ΟΤΕ*
> 
> υπαρχει πολυς κοσμος που ειναι σε εναλλακτικους και ειναι ευχαριστημενοι απο το προιον που παιρνουν, ΑΛΛΑ θελουν το κατι παραπανω, ειδικα στο upload! νυχτα θα φυγουν μολις δωσει ο ΟΤΕ vdsl
> 
> * απλα ειμαι ρεαλιστης και στις σημερινες οικονομικες συνθηκες, δεν το βλεπω συντομα δυστυχως (το VDSL)... το FTTH το ξεχναμε εννοειται με τις φουρτουνες που ερχονται οσονουπω, ποιος ασχολειται με παντεσπανια...


Ας μη ξεχνάμε ότι θα υποχρεωθεί ο ΟΤΕ να παρέχει κυκλώματα και στους παρόχους οπότε η διαρροές δεν θα είναι άξιες λόγου.

----------


## uncharted

> Ας μη ξεχνάμε ότι θα υποχρεωθεί ο ΟΤΕ να παρέχει κυκλώματα και στους παρόχους οπότε η διαρροές δεν θα είναι άξιες λόγου.


ακομα κι αν ξαναγυρισουμε (εστω και προσωρινα) στο μοντελο μεταπωλησης ΑΡΥΣ ΣΡΥΣ, ο ΟΤΕ ωφελειται σημαντικα και οι εναλλακτικοι θα ξαναματωσουν...

----------


## Jazzer

Έχει να πέσει πολύ γέλιο με τις καμπίνες του VDSL στα πεζοδρόμια. Σκεφτείτε μόνο το πρόβλημα χώρου που ήδη υπάρχει σε αυτά, με παρκαρισμένα πολλές φορές οχήματα, δεντράκια, κάδους απορριμάτων και φυσικά τα σκουπίδια της κυράς Σούλας.
Αφήστε δε τους γραφικούς δικομανείς - αργόσχολους που θα ενοχληθούν με την παρουσία τους, αναλαμβάνοντας σχετικές "πρωτοβουλίες"... :Razz:

----------


## stud1118

> Έχει να πέσει πολύ γέλιο με τις καμπίνες του VDSL στα πεζοδρόμια. Σκεφτείτε μόνο το πρόβλημα χώρου που ήδη υπάρχει σε αυτά, με παρκαρισμένα πολλές φορές οχήματα, δεντράκια, κάδους απορριμάτων και φυσικά τα σκουπίδια της κυράς Σούλας.
> Αφήστε δε τους γραφικούς δικομανείς - αργόσχολους που θα ενοχληθούν με την παρουσία τους, αναλαμβάνοντας σχετικές "πρωτοβουλίες"...


γι'αυτό και πρέπει να κατασκευαστεί ένα βάθρο αντίστοιχο με αυτό που υπάρχει για τις στάσεις λεωφορείων, ώστε να μην πάει κανείς και παρκάρει εκεί που πρέπει να σκάψουν για ίνα και για χαλκούς από KV σε καμπίνα. 
Δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ ότι θα πακτώσουν κάμπίνα πάνω στο σημερινό πεζοδρόμιο... και μιλάμε για μεγάλη καμπίνα που έχει ρεκλέτες γιά ίνες, χαλκούς, γεννήτριες, πολλές θέσεις για τα MSAN που θα βάλουν μεταγενέστερα και οι εναλλακτικοί, κλπ...

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> γι'αυτό και πρέπει να κατασκευαστεί ένα βάθρο αντίστοιχο με αυτό που υπάρχει για τις στάσεις λεωφορείων


Και στα στενάκια? :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## andz

Αν ενοχλεί τους γείτονες παραχωρώ το δικό πεζοδρόμιο ήδη έχω κολόνα του ΟΤΕ και 2 ΚΑΦΑΟ πάνω. Τελικά τι μήκος περίπου θα έχουν?

Η υπόγεια τοποθέτηση πόσο προβληματική είναι;  :Thinking:

----------


## xmperop1

> Και στα στενάκια?


Στριμόκωλα τα πράμματα. :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 
Αν και νομίζω ότι σε πρώτη φάση θα παίξουν όπου υπάρχουν ONU στις οποίες μπορεί να δημιουργηθεί χώρος με αναδιάταξη των υπαρχόντων κυκλωμάτων και τα όποια σκαψίματα αργότερα θα χρησιμοποιηθούν για την υποδομή του FTTH.

----------


## demech83

Γεια σας παιδιά!

Δεν γράφω συχνά σε forum αλλά σήμερα μίλησα με ΟΤΕ και έχω καλά νέα.

Μένω στην Πάτρα και βρίσκομαι στα 4.3χλμ από το dslam και έχω ISDN.
Μέχρι τώρα είχα 2mbps και συγχρόνιζε στα 1,7mbps max.

Ζήτησα να μου βάλουν το doubleplay της connx και η ταχύτητα ανέβηκε στα 8mbps. Θα ήθελα.
Λόγω της απόστασης και του ISDN είχα συνεχείς αποσυνδέσεις και συγχρόνιζα στα 2mbps που και που.

Μίλησα μαζί τους και μου είπαν ότι είμαι από τους πιο τυχερούς ανθρώπους της περιοχής.
Απέναντι από το σπίτι είναι το καφάο και γι'αυτο είχα σύνδεση. Διαφορετικά, δεν θα συγχρόνιζε καθόλου (δηλαδή no internet), εκτός αν άλλαζα σε pstn (δηλαδή όχι τηλεφωνικό κέντρο στο γραφείο).

Για να μην σας τα πολυλογώ μου είπαν ότι άρχισαν να ενεργοποιούν τις οπτικές ίνες και σε περίπου δύο μήνες θα είναι στο καφάο αυτό. Έτσι θα μπορέσω να έχω πάνω απο 15mbps. 
Ξεκίνησαν ήδη στα πιο απομακρισμένα, περίπου στα 500μ από εμένα και προχωράνε.
Και αυτό γίνεται σε όλη την Ελλάδα.

----------


## emeliss

Αυτό όμως δεν είναι VDSL. Πιθανότατα είναι καμπίνα με adsl2+ dslam μέσα.

----------


## Andreekos93

τι σημαίνει VDSL?

----------


## nnik

> Αυτό όμως δεν είναι VDSL. Πιθανότατα είναι καμπίνα με adsl2+ dslam μέσα.


Πάντως και αυτό καλή είδηση είναι.
Αφορά φουκαράδες με μεγάλο attenuation σαν και μένα.

----------


## harris

> τι σημαίνει VDSL?


H επόμενη γενιά DSL συνδέσεων: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VDSL

----------


## nnn

> Στριμόκωλα τα πράμματα.
> Αν και νομίζω ότι σε πρώτη φάση θα παίξουν όπου υπάρχουν ONU στις οποίες μπορεί να δημιουργηθεί χώρος με αναδιάταξη των υπαρχόντων κυκλωμάτων και τα όποια σκαψίματα αργότερα θα χρησιμοποιηθούν για την υποδομή του FTTH.


από την Alcatel-Lucent τι ψωνίσατε ?
γιατί είδα πολλές συσκευασίες πεταμένες  :Razz:

----------


## stud1118

> Και στα στενάκια?


θα γίνεται κατάλληλο site survey ώστε να αρθούν όποιοι περιορισμοί κυρίως χωροταξικοί ... μπορεί το βάθρο και η καμπίνα του VDSL να απέχουνκαι λίγα μέτρα από το KV... δεν πιστεύω ότι αν χάσουμε και μια θέση parking ανά οικοδομικό τετράγωνο θα πάθουμε τίποτα. ΑΛλιώς δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω που αλλού θα βάλουν την καπίνα... μια  καμπίνα που από ότι βλέπω και στο νέο RUO θα πρέπει να μπορεί να φιλοξενήσει και VDSL MSAN των εναλλακτικών.  
ε ρε μπάχαλο που έχει να γίνει μέσα σε αυτήν την καμπίνα  :ROFL:

----------


## uncharted

> θα γίνεται κατάλληλο site survey ώστε να αρθούν όποιοι περιορισμοί κυρίως χωροταξικοί ... μπορεί το βάθρο και η καμπίνα του VDSL να απέχουνκαι λίγα μέτρα από το KV... δεν πιστεύω ότι αν χάσουμε και μια θέση parking ανά οικοδομικό τετράγωνο θα πάθουμε τίποτα. ΑΛλιώς δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω που αλλού θα βάλουν την καπίνα... μια  καμπίνα που από ότι βλέπω και στο νέο RUO θα πρέπει να μπορεί να φιλοξενήσει και VDSL MSAN των εναλλακτικών.  
> ε ρε μπάχαλο που έχει να γίνει μέσα σε αυτήν την καμπίνα


αρχιζει και θυμιζει το γνωστο ανεκδοτο "ποσοι ελεφαντες χωρανε σε ενα yugo"... α ρε κατακαημενα ελληνικα πεζοδρομια!

----------


## emeliss

> μια  καμπίνα που από ότι βλέπω και στο νέο RUO θα πρέπει να μπορεί να φιλοξενήσει και VDSL MSAN των εναλλακτικών.


Που το είδες αυτό; Μήπως σε κάποια πρόταση εναλλακτικού;

----------


## euri

Με τις θέσεις στάθμευσης δε νομίζω ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα.  Υπάρχει μια τάση να αναπληρώνονται: πχ εκεί που μια καμπίνα θα καταλάβει θέση στάθμευσης, το περίσσειο όχημα θα παρκάρει στη θέση που θα έπιανε η καμπίνα επί του πεζοδρομίου...

----------


## Jazzer

Αυτή η πολυεφαρμοσμένη ελληνική "μέθοδος" λέγεται Ταχεία Αναπλήρωση Θέσης !  :Razz:

----------


## stud1118

> Που το είδες αυτό; Μήπως σε κάποια πρόταση εναλλακτικού;


από τις προηγούμενες χρονιές το RUO ανέφερε για ρύθμιση του τοπικού υποβρόχου, φέτος μέχρι στιγμής οι εναλλακτικοί αναφέρουν ότι θέλουν τέτοιου είδους διευκολύνσεις και εδώ που τα λέμε λογικό είναι... 
εκτός και αν θέλουμε να γεμίσουμε με καμπίνες στο πεζοδρόμιο και ο καθένας να βάζει τα ξερά του στους βρόχους... τεχνικώς σωστό είναι να υπάρχει μία καμπίνα και να ανήκει στον ΟΤΕ, όπου μέσα να έχει θέσεις για περισσότερα MSANs.

----------


## maik

> τεχνικώς σωστό είναι να υπάρχει μία καμπίνα και να ανήκει στον ΟΤΕ, όπου μέσα να έχει θέσεις για περισσότερα MSANs.


Θα πρεπει τοτε να δημιουργησουμε και μια "αστυνομια" καμπινων γιατι πραγματικα θα γινεται το ελα να δεις.

----------


## Jesakos

σχέδιο υλοποιήσης ή κάτι σχετικό μπορούμε να βρούμε? πότε αναμένεται να μπούμε σε vdsl? και το upload πόσο θα κυμαίνεται δηλαδή η αναλογία downstrea/upstream?

----------


## sexrazat

> Αυτή η πολυεφαρμοσμένη ελληνική "μέθοδος" λέγεται Ταχεία Αναπλήρωση Θέσης !


Φαντάζομαι τη φάση. Αδειάσει μια θέση παρκαρισμένου ΙΧ, βουτάω την καμπίνα τη στήνω στη θέση που άδειασε και λύνω το πρόβλημα. Και μένει και το πεζοδρόμιο ελεύθερο :Razz:

----------


## emeliss

> τεχνικώς σωστό είναι να υπάρχει μία καμπίνα και να ανήκει στον ΟΤΕ, όπου μέσα να έχει θέσεις για περισσότερα MSANs.


Αυτό είναι τεχνικώς αδύνατο. Εκτός και αν δεν μιλάμε για καμπίνες αλλά για ολόκληρα δωμάτια.

----------


## stud1118

> Αυτό είναι τεχνικώς αδύνατο. Εκτός και αν δεν μιλάμε για καμπίνες αλλά για ολόκληρα δωμάτια.


!!! έχεις δει mini MSAN ; 5 U ύψος έχει και 60x30 cm (μήκος x βάθος)... άνετα χωράνε 3 τέτοια στην μια στήλη... και το αν χωράνε κι άλλα εξαρτάται από το αν θα βάλουν πολλές μπαταρίες, ρεκλέτες κλπ...

από το να βάλει ο κάθε εναλλακτικός την δικιά του μικρή καμπίνα, καλύτερα όλοι μέσα στην φωλίτσα του ΟΤΕ  :Razz:

----------


## emeliss

Και 1U έχει. Αλλά πόσους πελάτες εξυπηρετεί; Και γιατί να βάλουν MSAN; Μπορεί να μην θέλουν να στείλουν pstn/isdn ή μισθωμένα διμεγάμπιτα. κλπ. Anyway, μακρυά το πάμε. Καμπίνες προς το παρόν έχουν μπει λίγες και vdsl υπάρχει μόνο πιλοτικό.

----------


## karavagos

> ένα ακόμα λιθαράκι μπήκε στο οικοδόμημα του VDSL2. Ανατέθηκε σε κατασκευαστή υλικού το IMS που θα χρειαστεί για τη σηματοδοσία του VoIP που θα έρχεται από τα VDSL2 MSAN. 
> άντε να ανατεθεί σε κατασκευαστή και το VDSL2 MSAN μήπως και προλάβει κάποιος δήμος και δει VDSL2 πριν το τέλος του χρόνου - αν και χλώμό το βλέπω


Όλα οι κινέζοι θα τα πάρουν τελικά.

----------


## xmperop1

> Όλα οι κινέζοι θα τα πάρουν τελικά.


Και γιατί όχι αν έχουν καλά μηχανήματα?
Εκτός και καταλήξουμε SIEMENS style. :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Lagman

απροβλημάτιστα χαμηλούς χρόνους απόκρισης να μας δίνουν τα μηχανήματα και ας είναι γκατζα γκου γκου  :Razz:

----------


## stud1118

> Όλα οι κινέζοι θα τα πάρουν τελικά.





> Και 1U έχει. Αλλά πόσους πελάτες εξυπηρετεί; Και γιατί να βάλουν MSAN; Μπορεί να μην θέλουν να στείλουν pstn/isdn ή μισθωμένα διμεγάμπιτα. κλπ. Anyway, μακρυά το πάμε. Καμπίνες προς το παρόν έχουν μπει λίγες και vdsl υπάρχει μόνο πιλοτικό.


κοιτάξτε πως δένουν μεταξύ τους τα δύο σχολιά σας ! 
Επειδή η σταθερή τηλεφωνία πρέπει να παίζει ακόμα και αν πέσει το ρεύμα, πρέπει να είναι narrowband (POTS/ISDN μέχρι το MSAN) και όχι με voip πάνω από το VDSL router/IAD.  Για το μεν POTS, από το MSAN και προς το core/IMS θα παίξει με SIP το οποίο είναι πάνω κάτω universally implemented by all vendors, οπότε το MSAN του δείνα vendor μπορεί να παίξει με το IMS του ταδε vendor. 

Mε το ISDN όμως πάνω από το SIP επειδή ο κάθε vendor έβγαζε και από το δικό του SIP ammendement έχει γίνει ένα μπάχαλο (ένας από τους λόγους που οι εναλλακτικοί δεν δίνουν ISDN γραμμή και το κάνουν voip από το DSL router/IAD χωρίς να είναι υποχρεωμένοι όπως ο ΟΤΕ). Οπότε εκεί για λόγους συμβατότητας καλύτερα το MSAN (SIP client) να είναι από τον ίδιο vendor με το IMS (SIP server)  :Smile:  

εκτός και αν το ISDN ή/και το POTS φεύγουν με τεχνολογία PCM / SDH για τα τηλ. κέντρα LE χωρίς να γίνονται voip ούτε στο MSAN  :Thinking:

----------


## hellfire

Δεν ξέρω αν έχει αναφερθεί ξανά, αλλά θα μπορούσε να εξεταστεί σαν λύση

η μερική υπογειοποίηση αυτών των καμπινών. Μια μικρή σκάλα θα οδηγούσε προς

τα κάτω και δεν θα υπήρχαν σημαντικοί αντιαισθητικοί εξωτερικοί όγκοι ούτε και

αντιδράσεις πολιτών. Ακόμα πιστεύω ότι οι καμπίνες έτσι θα διέθεταν και μια

σημαντική προστασία από βανδαλισμούς και φθορές ...

----------


## ermis333

> Δεν ξέρω αν έχει αναφερθεί ξανά, αλλά θα μπορούσε να εξεταστεί σαν λύση
> 
> η μερική υπογειοποίηση αυτών των καμπινών. Μια μικρή σκάλα θα οδηγούσε προς
> 
> τα κάτω και δεν θα υπήρχαν σημαντικοί αντιαισθητικοί εξωτερικοί όγκοι ούτε και
> 
> αντιδράσεις πολιτών. Ακόμα πιστεύω ότι οι καμπίνες έτσι θα διέθεταν και μια
> 
> σημαντική προστασία από βανδαλισμούς και φθορές ...



To κόστος θα ήταν απαγορευτικό.

----------


## salourdos

Παλι σε εξοδα θα μας βαλουν!

----------


## uncharted

> Παλι σε εξοδα θα μας βαλουν!


δεν εισαι υποχρεωμενος να αγορασεις...

----------


## maik

> Δεν ξέρω αν έχει αναφερθεί ξανά, αλλά θα μπορούσε να εξεταστεί σαν λύση
> 
> η μερική υπογειοποίηση αυτών των καμπινών. Μια μικρή σκάλα θα οδηγούσε προς
> 
> τα κάτω και δεν θα υπήρχαν σημαντικοί αντιαισθητικοί εξωτερικοί όγκοι ούτε και
> 
> αντιδράσεις πολιτών. Ακόμα πιστεύω ότι οι καμπίνες έτσι θα διέθεταν και μια
> 
> σημαντική προστασία από βανδαλισμούς και φθορές ...


Θα βαζαμε και μερικα χρυσοψαρα γυρω γυρω. 

Οτιδηποτε υπογειο ειναι συνωνυμο με την υγρασια.

----------


## dwros1

Γεια σας,

μένω στη Άνοιξη και πριν κανα μήνα ήρθαν και έσκαψαν απο τον ΟΤΕ έξω απο το σπίτι μου. Ρώτησα αν επρόκειτο για vdsl και φυσικά δεν ήξεραν. Ρώτησα και μια γνωστή που έχω στον ΟΤΕ και μου ειπε οτι δεν πρόκειται για vdsl αλλά για ''ενίσχυση του δικτύου'' γιατί στην περιοχή οι ταχύτητες ήταν (και είναι) πολύ χαμηλές.

Αυτό που θέλω να ρωτήσω αν κάποιος γνωρίζει είναι αν πρόκειται για vdsl οντως. Να επισημάνω οτι έξω απο κάθε σπίτι (ψηλά στην κολώνα) έχουν τοποθετήσει ενα γκρί κουτί σε μέγεθος isdn modem. (το έχω σε φωτο αλλά δεν ξέρω πως να την 'ανεβάσω'...)

Ευχσριστώ.

----------


## nm96027

> Γεια σας,
> 
> μένω στη Άνοιξη και πριν κανα μήνα ήρθαν και έσκαψαν απο τον ΟΤΕ έξω απο το σπίτι μου. Ρώτησα αν επρόκειτο για vdsl και φυσικά δεν ήξεραν. Ρώτησα και μια γνωστή που έχω στον ΟΤΕ και μου ειπε οτι δεν πρόκειται για vdsl αλλά για ''ενίσχυση του δικτύου'' γιατί στην περιοχή οι ταχύτητες ήταν (και είναι) πολύ χαμηλές.
> 
> Αυτό που θέλω να ρωτήσω αν κάποιος γνωρίζει είναι αν πρόκειται για vdsl οντως. Να επισημάνω οτι έξω απο κάθε σπίτι (ψηλά στην κολώνα) έχουν τοποθετήσει ενα γκρί κουτί σε μέγεθος isdn modem. (το έχω σε φωτο αλλά δεν ξέρω πως να την 'ανεβάσω'...)
> 
> Ευχσριστώ.


Δεν είναι vdsl, ενδεχομένως κάποιο mini dslam θα είναι. :Thinking:

----------


## dwros1

> Δεν είναι vdsl, ενδεχομένως κάποιο mini dslam θα είναι.


ευχαριστώ για την άμεση απάντηση
δηλαδή να περιμένω ενω έχω 24αρα που πιάνει 8, να φτάσει στα 2/3 της ονομαστικής δηλαδή περι το 16?
Ρωτώ για vdsl επειδή έχει γραφτεί πολλάκις για πιλοτικό τέτοιο δίκτυο στην  περιοχή...
Ευχαριστώ και πάλι.

----------


## nm96027

> ευχαριστώ για την άμεση απάντηση
> δηλαδή να περιμένω ενω έχω 24αρα που πιάνει 8, να φτάσει στα 2/3 της ονομαστικής δηλαδή περι το 16?
> Ρωτώ για vdsl επειδή έχει γραφτεί πολλάκις για πιλοτικό τέτοιο δίκτυο στην  περιοχή...
> Ευχαριστώ και πάλι.


*Eάν* είναι mini dslam μπορείς να περιμένεις πολύ καλύτερα πράγματα. Όμως δεν είμαι σε θέση να αξιολογήσω την πληροφορία περι κουτιού στην κολόνα στο μέγεθος isdn moden. Αυτό που μπορώ να πω θετικά είναι ότι όπως το περιγράφεις δεν είναι vdsl.

Kαλύτερα τα παιδιά που δουλεύουν στον ΟΤΕ και γράφουν εδώ να κάνουν μια εκτίμηση για το τι είναι αυτό ακριβώς. :Thinking:

----------


## treli@ris

Μπορεις επισης να ανεβασεις τη φωτογραφια χρησιμοποιωντας τον οδηγο που βρισκεται εδω  :Smile:

----------


## emeliss

Το κουτί στον στύλο μάλλον είναι pcm που μπήκε ως προσωρινή λύση για τηλεφωνία επειδή δεν υπήρχαν ελεύθερα ζευγάρια χαλκού. Αργότερα, μόλις τελειώσουν με τα νέα καλώδια θα το ξηλώσουν.

----------


## kostas007

τον ξενερωσατε τον ανθρωπο...
νομιζε οτι ηταν VDSL τελικα του ειπατε οτι ηταν minidslam και μετα αποδειχτηκε οτι ειναι pcm  :ROFL: 
ο επομενος θα του πει οτι ειναι τηλεγραφος?

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> τον ξενερωσατε τον ανθρωπο...
> νομιζε οτι ηταν VDSL τελικα του ειπατε οτι ηταν minidslam και μετα αποδειχτηκε οτι ειναι pcm 
> ο επομενος θα του πει οτι ειναι τηλεγραφος?


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

Αχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχχαχα,έτσι.Αυτό πήγα να γράψω (πλην του τηλέγραφου  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  που ήταν εμπνευσμένο  :Worthy:  ,πράγματι ).

Η σειρά vDSL--->mini DSLAM--->PCM ,α ρε ΟΤΕ  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  .

----------


## nnik

> Δεν είναι vdsl, ενδεχομένως κάποιο mini dslam θα είναι.


Αυτό συνάδει με το post άλλου φίλου από την Πάτρα που ρωτούσε και το ίδιο και του είπαν ότι είναι μινι-Dslam.
Προφανώς ο ΟΤΕ έχει ξεκινήσει προγραμμα  τοποθέτησης mini_DSLAM σε όλη την Ελλάδα.

----------


## stud1118

> Το κουτί στον στύλο μάλλον είναι pcm που μπήκε ως προσωρινή λύση για τηλεφωνία επειδή δεν υπήρχαν ελεύθερα ζευγάρια χαλκού. Αργότερα, μόλις τελειώσουν με τα νέα καλώδια θα το ξηλώσουν.


νομίζω τα λένε χελωνάκια !!!
τεσπα... για ενίσχυση δικτύου είναι ... καμία σχέση με ενεργό εξοπλισμό DSL.

σε κάποιο άλλο thread με παρόμοιο περιεχόμενο διάβασα ότι η πρώτη περιοχή που θα πάρει VDSL είναι η Αργυρούπολη - το μεταφέρω με κάθε επιφύλακη - αλλά λογικό μου φαίνεται γιατί όλη αυτή η περιοχή παίρνει DSL από την Ηλιούπολη. 

Οπότε βλέπετε έργα ΟΤΕ στην περιοχή σας (εκτός Αργυρούπολης) μάλλον για σκάψιμο ίνας είναι για πελάτες (ή για μελλοντική χρήση του VDSL ) αλλά όχι εγκατάσταση VDSL DSLAM !

----------


## maik

Ο πεινασμενος καρβελια ονειρευεται.

Οπου σκαβει ο ΟΤΕ δεν ειναι για ινα ουτε για vdsl ουτε για τιποτε αλλο εξωτικο συνηθως.
Υπαρχουν και πιο επειγουσες περιπτωσεις για την απλη τηλεφωνια.
Τα κουτια πανω στις κολωνες ειναι  πολυ απλα Ακραιοι Διακλαδωτες ή BOX. Δηλαδη κουτια που θα τερματιζει το υπογειο καλωδιο κατα δεκαδες ζευγων συνηθως. Απο εκει θα φευγει με εναερια καλωδια για τα σπιτια.

----------


## dwros1

τηλέγραφος --> lol

οι φωτογραφίες που σας έλεγα...

ευχαριστώ και πάλι,,,

----------


## kostas007

> νομίζω τα λένε χελωνάκια !!!
> τεσπα... για ενίσχυση δικτύου είναι ... καμία σχέση με ενεργό εξοπλισμό DSL.
> 
> σε κάποιο άλλο thread με παρόμοιο περιεχόμενο διάβασα ότι η πρώτη περιοχή που θα πάρει VDSL είναι η Αργυρούπολη - το μεταφέρω με κάθε επιφύλακη - αλλά λογικό μου φαίνεται γιατί όλη αυτή η περιοχή παίρνει DSL από την Ηλιούπολη. 
> 
> Οπότε βλέπετε έργα ΟΤΕ στην περιοχή σας (εκτός Αργυρούπολης) μάλλον για σκάψιμο ίνας είναι για πελάτες (ή για μελλοντική χρήση του VDSL ) αλλά όχι εγκατάσταση VDSL DSLAM !


δωσε λινκ thread asapation! :Worthy:

----------


## uncharted

> Το κουτί στον στύλο μάλλον είναι pcm που μπήκε ως προσωρινή λύση για τηλεφωνία επειδή δεν υπήρχαν ελεύθερα ζευγάρια χαλκού. Αργότερα, μόλις τελειώσουν με τα νέα καλώδια θα το ξηλώσουν.


κι εμενα ο νους μου κατευθειαν στο φερεσυχνο πηγε... mini-dslam δεν μπαινουν στις κολωνες, ουτε ειναι τοσο μικρα

----------


## xmperop1

> τηλέγραφος --> lol
> 
> οι φωτογραφίες που σας έλεγα...
> 
> ευχαριστώ και πάλι,,,


Φαίνεται να είναι δημιουργία νέου απερχόμενου δικτύου.
Στην πρώτη είναι  box.
Στην δεύτερη δεν είναι box γιατί λείπει το καλώδιο που θα ανέβαινε στο κουτί από χαμηλά της κολώνας.
Κλασικό κουτί διακλαδώσεως ( παπαδάκι με την ευρύτερη έννοια) που χρησιμοποιείται ουσιαστικά για την προστασία των καλωδίων και των συνδέσεων.
Σε καμμία περίπτωση δεν είναι pcm.

----------


## emeliss

Όντως, για το νέο δίκτυο είναι.

----------


## Jesakos

> σχέδιο υλοποιήσης ή κάτι σχετικό μπορούμε να βρούμε? πότε αναμένεται να μπούμε σε vdsl? και το upload πόσο θα κυμαίνεται δηλαδή η αναλογία downstrea/upstream?


κάποιος?  :Smile:

----------


## koumou

Κάπου στο thread διάβασα οτι η πρώτη υποψήφια πόλη για VDSL είναι η Αργυρούπολη γιατί πέρνει λέει DSL απο την Ηλιούπολη.... Για τον Άλιμο που πέρνει κι αυτός απο την Ηλιούπολη και είναι πιο μακριά, που συνεπάγεται και πιο χάλια ταχύτητες, ακούσαμε τίποτα? ή μας έχουν του πεταματού....  :Sad:  Άκου 2Mbps το 2010....

----------


## stud1118

> δωσε λινκ thread asapation!


sorry μπέρδεψα τις περιοχές  :Embarassed:    στην Τερψιθέα θέλουν να το ξεκινήσουν ! 

Τάδε έφη το thread http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=353284
με παραπομπή σε ένα site του συλλόγου του ΟΤΕ 
http://www.eete-ote.gr/dmdocuments/oth79.pdf

ειλικρινά....ας μαζέψουμε τα παραπλήσια threads σε ένα !

----------


## lewton

> Όντως, για το νέο δίκτυο είναι.


Mη μας τη σπάτε τώρα.
Θέλαμε PCM.  :Razz:

----------


## rexdimos

δεν ξερω ποτε λενε για το πρωτο εξαμηνο εμπορικα να εφαρμοστει ουτε και τιμες ξερω αλλα το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι η πρωτη περιοχη λογω θεσης προβληματων και ευρους που θα μπει ειναι η τερψιθεα γλυφαδας

----------


## panos komotini

> Δε χρειαζεται να ειναι μιζες απο πισω. Το VDSL ειναι ενας "αναπνευστηρας" ο οποιος επεκτεινει την ωφελιμη ζωη του δικτυου χαλκου.
> 
> Επιχειρηματικα βγαζει αρκετο νοημα για τον ΟΤΕ αφου εχει ενα δικτυο το οποιο αφενος καθυστερει την "αναγκη" για FTTH (αρα θα εχει μονοπωλιο στις υποδομες για μεγαλυτερο διαστημα), αφαιτερου θα ειναι σε θεση να ανταγωνιστει στο low-end της αγορας ακομα και το FTTH οταν αυτο ερθει (βασικα το υποσκαπτει και σε επιπεδο βιωσιμοτητας, λοοολ). Αρα γιατι οχι? Ο μονος λογος ηταν αυτος που αναφερετο συχνα και ηταν "βλακας ειναι ο ΟΤΕ να φτιαξει VDSL και να το ανοιξει στους εναλλακτικους?". Και καθε φορα απαντουσα οτι ακομα και αυτου του γεγονοτος συμπεριλαμβανομενου, τον ΟΤΕ τον συνεφερε πολλαπλως μια τετοια κινηση αφου 
> 
> - ο ΟΤΕ ποτε δε χανει στο wholesale market - ολες οι τιμες που οριζονται απ'το Ρυθμιστη υπερκαλυπτουν παντοτε τα εξοδα του ΟΤΕ και βγαινει και "hefty profit" -  αρα ακομα και ως αυτονομο αρνητικο ποτε δεν ειναι αποτρεπτικο.
> - ο ΟΤΕ αυξανει την ανταγωνιστικοτητα του εναντι των εναλλακτικων, στο broadband market με υπερτερα προϊοντα
> - ο ΟΤΕ μπορει να χτυπησει και το content market ωστε να παει για επιπλεον revenue stream. Δλδ να γινει "τηλεοραση" αντι για αναμεταδοτης των υφισταμενων καναλιων. Ο ΟΤΕ εχει τοσο χρημα που ανετα αγοραζει ολο το καλο tv content (ειτε σπορ, ειτε σειρες, ειτε οτιδηποτε) και στη συνεχεια μπορει να παρεχει ειτε με IPTV, ειτε με Sat. Για IPTV φυσικα θα χρειαστει VDSL και πανω για να παιξει καλα...
> - ακομα και αν οι εναλλακτικοι θελουν να δωσουν VDSL, θα αναγκαστουν να κατεβουν το ladder of investment (!).. δλδ απο κει που εχουν φτιαξει ιδιοκτητες υποδομες για ADSL κτλ, ο ΟΤΕ τους αδειαζει και τους λεει αντε παλι να γινετε μεταπωλητες bitstream σε στυλ μονοπολης (back to square 1).. ειναι κινηση ματ αφου τραβαει το χαλι κατω απ'τα ποδια τους. Και ενω οι εναλλακτικοι δεν ειχαν ιδιαιτερο λογο τοσο καιρο να θελουν το FTTH (γιατι και το FTTH θα απαξιωνε τις επενδυσεις τους στο ADSL μεχρι ενα βαθμο), τωρα με το VDSL θα εχουν καθε λογο να το θελουν.


ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΟΠΩΣ ΤΑ ΛΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΦΙΛΕ ! ΟΙ ΜΙΣΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΟΥΛΗΣΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΛΙΓΟ ΟΙ ΦΙΛΟΙ ΜΑΣ ΟΙ ΓΕΡΜΑΝΟΙ ΜΑΣ ΞΕΠΕΡΑΣΜΕΝΟ ΕΗΟΠΛΙΣΜΟ ΧΑΧΑ ΜΗΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΜΕΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟΚ! ΑΧ ΑΧ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΟΙ ΠΙΣΩ ΟΙ ΚΑΗΜΕΝΟΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΕΞΕΛΙΞΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΑΡΚΕΤΟ ΧΡΟΝΙΚΟ ΔΙΑΣΤΗΜΑ ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟΠΩΛΕΙΟ Ο ΟΤΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΥΡΥΖΩΝΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ ΑΧ ΑΧ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΙΙΙ... ΜΕΤΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ 5  ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΘΑ ΑΛΛΑΞΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΑΠΑΙΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΤΗΣ ΑΓΟΡΑΣ ΑΙΝΤΕ ΠΑΛΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΗ ΘΑ ΜΑΣ ΠΡΟΚΥΨΕΙ ΤΟ FTTH ΑΧ ΑΧ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΡΑΒΕ ΞΗΛΩΝΕ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΗΝ ΤΗ ΧΩΡΑ  ΑΦΟΥ ΤΑ VDSL ΚΑΦΑΟ ΟΠΩΣ ΑΠΟΚΑΛΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΧΡΗΣΤΑ ΠΕΤΑΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΦΤΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΗ!ΑΛΛΑ ΕΞΟΔΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΠΑΤΑΛΕΣ ΑΧ ΑΧ!!! :Mad:

----------


## ipo

Αν μπορούσες να γράφεις σε παρακαλώ με πεζά γράμματα, θα μας διευκόλυνες στην ανάγνωση των μηνυμάτων σου. Άλλωστε τα κεφαλαία εκλαμβάνονται σα να φωνάζεις.

----------


## Verde

Πραγματικα ειναι τραγικό! :Thumb down: 
Πααααλι τελευταιοι σε αναπτυξη!
Ειναι σαν τοτε που ολος ο πλανητης επενδυε πανω στο ADSL κι εμεις ειχαμε τα μοντεμακια και επενδυαμε σε ISDN!  :Closed topic:  :Mad: 

Αληθεια ποιοι θα ειναι οι  προμηθετές στο συγκεκριμενο προτζεκτ??
Mizens? Intrakleft?

----------


## nm96027

O κυριότερος υποψήφιος και πλέον επικρατέστερος είναι η Huawei.

----------


## Theodore41

Εκεινο που δε λαβατε υπ οψιν σας στην αναλυση,ηταν το εξης απλο.
Ποσοι νοκιζτε οτι θα μπορουν απο δω και περα,να αγοραζουν μεγαλες ταχυτητες,με την πεινα που ερχεται,αν δεν το εχουν μεγαλη αναγκη;
Κατι οι μισθοι που θα κοπουν,κατι οι τιμες που ανεβαινουν ως μη ωφειλαν,κατι οι βενζινες που σε λιγο θα φτασουν το διευρο,να δεις που οι πιο πολλοι,στο 2 θα μεινουν.
Ποιο 24,και ποιο 50;

----------


## uncharted

> Αληθεια ποιοι θα ειναι οι  προμηθετές στο συγκεκριμενο προτζεκτ??
> Mizens? Intrakleft?


sooooo 90s, πανε αυτα, το μελλον ειναι οι κινεζοι (huawei)




> Εκεινο που δε λαβατε υπ οψιν σας στην  αναλυση,ηταν το εξης απλο.
> Ποσοι νοκιζτε οτι θα μπορουν απο δω και περα,να αγοραζουν μεγαλες  ταχυτητες,με την πεινα που ερχεται,αν δεν το εχουν μεγαλη αναγκη;
> Κατι οι μισθοι που θα κοπουν,κατι οι τιμες που ανεβαινουν ως μη  ωφειλαν,κατι οι βενζινες που σε λιγο θα φτασουν το διευρο,να δεις που οι  πιο πολλοι,στο 2 θα μεινουν.
> Ποιο 24,και ποιο 50;


μην το λες... και στην βουλγαρια που εχουν μισθους πεινας, μεχρι και cable/fiber εχουν  :Wink: 

(μπορει βεβαια οι max ταχυτητες να ειναι εντος της χωρας, αλλα δεν ειναι καθολου ασχημα για p2p apps)

----------


## Theodore41

Nai,αλλα πρεπει να πεσουν και οι τιμες,για να μπορουν να αγορασουν.
Και μην ξεχνας,οτι αν δε λειτουργησουν τα μετρα και δεν παρει μπρος η οικονομια,το Σ/βριο βλεπω κι αλλη κατρακυλα σε μισθους,συν την αναλογουσα ανεργια.

----------


## konenas

> sooooo 90s, πανε αυτα, το μελλον ειναι οι κινεζοι (huawei)
> 
> 
> μην το λες... και στην βουλγαρια που εχουν μισθους πεινας, μεχρι και cable/fiber εχουν 
> 
> (μπορει βεβαια οι max ταχυτητες να ειναι εντος της χωρας, αλλα δεν ειναι καθολου ασχημα για p2p apps)


 :No no:  Μάλλον οι Γερμανοί είναι από πίσω  :Laughing:

----------


## Verde

> Εκεινο που δε λαβατε υπ οψιν σας στην αναλυση,ηταν το εξης απλο.
> Ποσοι νοκιζτε οτι θα μπορουν απο δω και περα,να αγοραζουν μεγαλες ταχυτητες,με την πεινα που ερχεται,αν δεν το εχουν μεγαλη αναγκη;
> Κατι οι μισθοι που θα κοπουν,κατι οι τιμες που ανεβαινουν ως μη ωφειλαν,κατι οι βενζινες που σε λιγο θα φτασουν το διευρο,να δεις που οι πιο πολλοι,στο 2 θα μεινουν.
> Ποιο 24,και ποιο 50;


Η οικονομικη υφεση δεν θα διαρκεσει για παντα. Οι υποδομες και τα δικτυα κρατανε ομως για πολλες δεκαετιες. 
Με το δικο σου σκεπτικο ολες οι premium μαρκες προιοντων θα επρεπε να κλεισουν τα καταστηματα τους στην Ελλαδα! :ROFL: 

Προφανως οποιος δεν θελει να διαθεσει πολλα μενει με το adsl ή και με το μοντεμ :Razz: . Αυτοι ομως που θελουν καλυτερες ταχυτητες -και δεν μιλαω μονο για να κατεβαζουμε- αλλα πχ για τις επιχειρησεις, για την υγεια, για την επιστημη κλπ γιατι να τους στερησεις ενα τοσο μεγαλο εργαλειο?

----------


## stud1118

> Πραγματικα ειναι τραγικό!
> Πααααλι τελευταιοι σε αναπτυξη!
> Ειναι σαν τοτε που ολος ο πλανητης επενδυε πανω στο ADSL κι εμεις ειχαμε τα μοντεμακια και επενδυαμε σε ISDN! 
> 
> Αληθεια ποιοι θα ειναι οι  προμηθετές στο συγκεκριμενο προτζεκτ??
> Mizens? Intrakleft?





> O κυριότερος υποψήφιος και πλέον επικρατέστερος είναι η Huawei.


το έργο είναι τεράστιο... δεν μπορεί να το δώσει μόνο σε ένα προμηθευτή... λογιικά θα το χωρίσει σε Αθήνα από τη μία και σε πρωτεύουσες υπολοίπων νομών από την άλλη και θα δώσει στον ένα προμηθευτή το ένα κομμάτι και σε άλλον προμηθευτή το δεύτερο... βέβαια μπορεί όλα αυτά που λέω να είναι μπούρδες , απλά σκέφτηκα ότι μπορεί να γίνουν έτσι όπως τα μεγάλα έργα σταθμών βάσης στην κινητή τηλεφωνία που χωρίζονται βάσει γεωγραφικού χώρου.

----------


## Theodore41

> Η οικονομικη υφεση δεν θα διαρκεσει για παντα. Οι υποδομες και τα δικτυα κρατανε ομως για πολλες δεκαετιες. 
> Με το δικο σου σκεπτικο ολες οι premium μαρκες προιοντων θα επρεπε να κλεισουν τα καταστηματα τους στην Ελλαδα!
> 
> Προφανως οποιος δεν θελει να διαθεσει πολλα μενει με το adsl ή και με το μοντεμ. Αυτοι ομως που θελουν καλυτερες ταχυτητες -και δεν μιλαω μονο για να κατεβαζουμε- αλλα πχ για τις επιχειρησεις, για την υγεια, για την επιστημη κλπ γιατι να τους στερησεις ενα τοσο μεγαλο εργαλειο?


Εγω ευχομαι να γινει και μακαρι,αλλα ειμαι σκεπτικος,λογω της κακης συγκυριας.
Και,μην εισαι τοσο σιγουρος για τοσο γρηγορη αποχωρηση της κρισεως.

----------


## karavagos

> Η οικονομικη υφεση δεν θα διαρκεσει για παντα.* Οι υποδομες και τα δικτυα κρατανε ομως για πολλες δεκαετιες.* 
> Με το δικο σου σκεπτικο ολες οι premium μαρκες προιοντων θα επρεπε να κλεισουν τα καταστηματα τους στην Ελλαδα!
> 
> Προφανως οποιος δεν θελει να διαθεσει πολλα μενει με το adsl ή και με το μοντεμ. Αυτοι ομως που θελουν καλυτερες ταχυτητες -και δεν μιλαω μονο για να κατεβαζουμε- αλλα πχ για τις επιχειρησεις, για την υγεια, για την επιστημη κλπ γιατι να τους στερησεις ενα τοσο μεγαλο εργαλειο?



 :Wink:

----------


## nnn

Μόνο 3 χρόνια "ζωής" τα Ip routers κλπ ?
Προλαβαίνει να γίνει απόσβεση ή απλά ξεπερνιώνται τεχνολογικά.

----------


## Verde

> 


Δεν βγαζω ακρη με αυτο το γραφημα! πηγη??
Η ουσια ειναι πως το γρήγορο ιντερνετ εχει κλεισει τουλαχιστον 5 χρονια καλης λειτουργιας στην Ελλαδα (Αττικη και μεγαλες πολεις σιγουρα μετα το 2004 αρκετος κοσμος μπορουσε να βαλει) παρολο που μπηκαμε *τελευταιοι* γιατι υπενθυμίζω οτι *εμεις παλευαμε με το ISDN αντι να παμε στο ADSL.* 
Στο εξωτερικο ειναι πανω απο δεκαετια στα πιο πολλα κρατη και με ταχυτητες πολυ καλες απο χρονια!

Κατι αντιστοιχο θα γινει και τωρα. Τα ιδια λαθη! Ποτε δεν μαθαινουμε!
Δίνουμε φιλι της ζωης στο ADSL αντι να παμε στο επομενο επιπεδο!

Μετα θα γκρινιαζουμε που θελουμε μεσα σε λιγα χρονια να ξαναλαξουμε τεχνολογια, αφου κανουμε μπαλοματα ραβε-ξυλωνε! :Whistle:  :Razz: 



Off Topic


		Οσο για την οικονομικη υφεση μολις τωρα ξεκινα στη χωρα μας (ακομα κι εκει καθυστερημενοι ειμαστε!  :Razz:  Και η πιο αισιοδοξη προσωπικη προβλεψη ειναι σε 1 χρονο η πρωτη ανακαμψη αν λαβουμε υποψη τα παγκοσμια δεδομενα

----------


## Theodore41

> 


Τι ειναι αυτο,γιατι ως παππους,και κομπιουτερικα αναλφαβητος,δεν το πιανω;

----------


## sdikr

> Τι ειναι αυτο,γιατι ως παππους,και κομπιουτερικα αναλφαβητος,δεν το πιανω;



Με λίγα λόγια λέει οτι όλα κάποια στιγμή θα παλιώσουν, θα υπάρχουν δηλάδη καλύτερες τεχνολογίες,  αυτό που όμως θα μπορούσε να βοηθήσει πάντα είναι το right of way, να μπορεί δηλάδη κάποιος απλά να περνάει χαλκό, οπτική σήμερα, κάτι άλλο αύριο χωρίς να έχει να κάνει με δήμους κλπ κλπ

----------


## Theodore41

Εγω ειχα σκεφτει,γιατι δεν βαζανε ινες,στα λουκια που ανοιγανε για το αεριο;
Τοσα λεφτα χαμενα πηγαν.Τωρα θα πρεπει να ανοιξουν αλλα λουκια, οψεποτε το αποφασισουν.

----------


## loser

@karavagos μπορείς να δώσεις κάποια πηγή για αυτό το διάγραμμα?

----------


## frenty

> @karavagos μπορείς να δώσεις κάποια πηγή για αυτό το διάγραμμα?


http://blogs.broughturner.com/politics_policy_law/

----------


## karavagos

:Wink: 
http://blogs.broughturner.com/2010/0...onal-view.html

----------


## stud1118

τι να το κάνεις το 50/10Mbps DL/UL αν αρχίζουν και κλείνουν ένα ένα τα torrent trackers...
Αναθεωρώ τις απόψεις μου για το πιο γρήγορο Internet... 
ο απλός κοσμάκης θα το χρησιμοποιούσε για να κατεβάζει ταινίες από τους γαμάτους και τους γαλανόλευκους... τώρα που έκλεισαν, δεν βλέπω γιατί το VDSL2 να πιάσει την κρίσιμη μάζα, αφού ούτε  σοβαρό content στο ελληνικό Internet υπάρχει, ούτε στο connx IPTV, ούτε και βέβαια ξέρουν όλοι να χρησιμοποιούν και να πληρώνουν το rapidshare!

Ακόμα θυμάμαι τις διαφημίσεις παρόχου που διαφήμιζε το ADSL του, για πιο γρήγορo downloading ταινιών. 
mea coulpa... δεν έχω ανάγκη από σύνδεση πιο γρήγορη από ADSL

----------


## ermis333

> τι να το κάνεις το 50/10Mbps DL/UL αν αρχίζουν και κλείνουν ένα ένα τα torrent trackers...
> Αναθεωρώ τις απόψεις μου για το πιο γρήγορο Internet... 
> ο απλός κοσμάκης θα το χρησιμοποιούσε για να κατεβάζει ταινίες από τους γαμάτους και τους γαλανόλευκους... τώρα που έκλεισαν, δεν βλέπω γιατί το VDSL2 να πιάσει την κρίσιμη μάζα, αφού ούτε  σοβαρό content στο ελληνικό Internet υπάρχει, ούτε στο connx IPTV, ούτε και βέβαια ξέρουν όλοι να χρησιμοποιούν και να πληρώνουν το rapidshare!
> 
> Ακόμα θυμάμαι τις διαφημίσεις παρόχου που διαφήμιζε το ADSL του, για πιο γρήγορo downloading ταινιών. 
> mea coulpa... δεν έχω ανάγκη από σύνδεση πιο γρήγορη από ADSL



Έτσι και αλλιώς από τα 50mb που θα σου έδινε θεωρητικά η VDSL ο πάροχος θα σου άφηνε γύρω στα 20 για internet και τα υπόλοιπα θα στα έβαζε σε IPTV με High Definition υπηρεσίες, το VDSL δεν είναι για διαστημικές ταχύτητες κατεβάσματος, αλλά για IPTV και ανάλογου είδους υπηρεσίες.

----------


## maik

Ενα περιεργο πραγμα. 
Οποτε γινεται συζητηση για το τι θελετε τοσες ταχυτητες ολοι κοπτονται οτι νυχθημερον κατεβαζουν διανομες και πανεπιστημιακα papers.
Απο την αλλη , κλαμα γιατι εκλεισαν δυο τορενταδικα.

----------


## anon

Εγώ πήρα 24άρα, γιατι είμαι large τύπος, και γιατί η 24 του ΟΤΕ πάει περίπου ως εξάρα, μια αξιοπρεπής ταχύτητα, ενώ η 2άρα που είχα παλιότερα καθώς και η 8άρα ήταν για κλάματα... Ουτε καν 1 Μbps τις περισσότερες φορες.

----------


## Gila1899

> Ενα περιεργο πραγμα. 
> Οποτε γινεται συζητηση για το τι θελετε τοσες ταχυτητες ολοι κοπτονται οτι νυχθημερον κατεβαζουν διανομες και πανεπιστημιακα papers.
> Απο την αλλη , κλαμα γιατι εκλεισαν δυο τορενταδικα.


Για τα ebooks κλαίνε. :ROFL: 

........Auto merged post: Gila1899 πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 16 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Εγώ πήρα 24άρα, γιατι είμαι large τύπος, και γιατί η 24 του ΟΤΕ πάει περίπου ως εξάρα, μια αξιοπρεπής ταχύτητα, ενώ η 2άρα που είχα παλιότερα καθώς και η 8άρα ήταν για κλάματα... Ουτε καν 1 Μbps τις περισσότερες φορες.


Ποτέ δεν είχα πρόβλημα με ταχύτητες για να πω την αλήθεια, με εξαίρεση τις πρώτες αναβαθμίσεις την εποχή της 512. Πάντα έπαιρνα το μέγιστο με βάση τη γραμμή.

........Auto merged post: Gila1899 πρόσθεσε 5 λεπτά και 26 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> τι να το κάνεις το 50/10Mbps DL/UL αν αρχίζουν και κλείνουν ένα ένα τα torrent trackers...
> Αναθεωρώ τις απόψεις μου για το πιο γρήγορο Internet... 
> ο απλός κοσμάκης θα το χρησιμοποιούσε για να κατεβάζει ταινίες από τους γαμάτους και τους γαλανόλευκους... τώρα που έκλεισαν, δεν βλέπω γιατί το VDSL2 να πιάσει την κρίσιμη μάζα, αφού ούτε  σοβαρό content στο ελληνικό Internet υπάρχει, ούτε στο connx IPTV, ούτε και βέβαια ξέρουν όλοι να χρησιμοποιούν και να πληρώνουν το rapidshare!
> 
> Ακόμα θυμάμαι τις διαφημίσεις παρόχου που διαφήμιζε το ADSL του, για πιο γρήγορo downloading ταινιών. 
> mea coulpa... δεν έχω ανάγκη από σύνδεση πιο γρήγορη από ADSL


Επειδή ξέρετε μόνο τους Ελληνικούς trackers, δεν σημαίνει ότι υπάρχουν μόνο αυτοί. :Whistle:  

Ο απλός κοσμάκης πάντα αναβαθμίζει όταν πέσουν οι τιμές, έπειτα από κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα. Πρώτα οι "καμμένοι", που είναι διατεθειμένοι να πληρώσουν και κάτι παραπάνω, τρέχουν να εκμεταλλευτούν τις νέες ταχύτητες.

----------


## DaveMurray

> Έτσι και αλλιώς από τα 50mb που θα σου έδινε θεωρητικά η VDSL ο πάροχος θα σου άφηνε γύρω στα 20 για internet και τα υπόλοιπα θα στα έβαζε σε IPTV με High Definition υπηρεσίες, το VDSL δεν είναι για διαστημικές ταχύτητες κατεβάσματος, αλλά για IPTV και ανάλογου είδους υπηρεσίες.


πως γίνεται αυτό...; 

θα σου πεί ο isp, με το ζόρι να έχεις iptv;

----------


## ermis333

> πως γίνεται αυτό...; 
> 
> θα σου πεί ο isp, με το ζόρι να έχεις iptv;


Όχι βέβαια, απλά συνήθως ξεκινάνε έτσι, στη Γερμανία πχ πολύ πρόσφατα αφήσαν το VDSL και σαν double play.

----------


## frenty

> Όχι βέβαια, απλά συνήθως ξεκινάνε έτσι, στη Γερμανία πχ πολύ πρόσφατα αφήσαν το VDSL και σαν double play.


Άρα πριν το αφήσουν ως 2play, ήταν από τον πάροχο με το ζόρι με iptv.

----------


## sexrazat

Από τη σημερινή Ελευθεροτυπία


Ηγετικό «παρών» ΟΤΕ στις οπτικές ίνες
Του ΝΙΚΟΥ ΜΟΥΜΟΥΡΗ

Από τα λόγια στα έργα προχωράει ο ΟΤΕ, ξεκινώντας την κατασκευή δικτύου νέας γενιάς, κόντρα στα σχέδια της κυβέρνησης για την ανάπτυξη υποδομών οπτικών ινών που θα καταλήγουν απευθείας σε 2 εκατ. νοικοκυριά.

Μιλώντας στο συνέδριο των τεχνικών, ο επικεφαλής του οργανισμού Παν. Βουρλούμης δήλωσε πως ο ΟΤΕ έχει ήδη πάρει τις απαιτούμενες άδειες, προκειμένου να ξεκινήσει την εγκατάσταση των καλωδιακών υποδομών σε διάφορες περιοχές στην Αθήνα και σε ακόμα 4 πόλεις της χώρας.

Οπως φαίνεται, ο ΟΤΕ θα προχωρήσει στην εγκατάσταση οπτικών ινών που θα φτάνουν ώς και τον κατανεμητή (τα γνωστά «καφάο»), ωστόσο σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις θα φτάνουν ώς και την πόρτα του συνδρομητή.

Στελέχη του ΟΤΕ, που ρωτήθηκαν σχετικά, απέφυγαν να αναφερθούν ονομαστικά στις πόλεις από τις οποίες θα ξεκινήσει η ανάπτυξη των νέας γενιάς υποδομών. Τόνισαν πως ο ΟΤΕ δεν «ανταγωνίζεται» το κυβερνητικό σχέδιο, αλλά λειτουργεί συμπληρωματικά προς αυτό και εκτίμησαν πως η συγκεκριμένη φάση του έργου θα έχει ολοκληρωθεί εντός του έτους.

Ο οργανισμός έχει προγραμματίσει συνολικές επενδύσεις 90 εκατ. ευρώ για την ερχόμενη τριετία και μέρος αυτού του ποσού χρηματοδοτεί την προσπάθεια που ανακοίνωσε από το συνέδριο των τεχνικών ο Παν. Βουρλούμης. Στο παρελθόν, ο ίδιος αλλά και συνεργάτες του έχουν εκφράσει σκεπτικισμό για το κυβερνητικό σχέδιο, το οποίο αποτελεί συνέχεια πρωτοβουλίας που είχε ανακοινώσει η προηγούμενη κυβέρνηση. Ειδικότερα, θεωρούν πως το σχέδιο για οπτικές ίνες ώς τον συνδρομητή είναι δυσανάλογα μεγάλο για την ελληνική πραγματικότητα και πως δεν θα έχει απήχηση. Την άποψη αυτή δεν ενστερνίζονται στελέχη της αγοράς, που θεωρούν πως ο ΟΤΕ αντιδρά προκειμένου να μη χάσει τον έλεγχο των «βαριών» τηλεπικοινωνιακών υποδομών. *

----------


## uncharted

> προκειμένου να ξεκινήσει την εγκατάσταση των *καλωδιακών* υποδομών


νομιζω λυθηκε η απορια του καραβαγγου

αντε μεσα στο 2011 να δουμε εμπορικη διαθεση VDSL2, για το 2010 δεν το βλεπω δυστυχως

----------


## ipo

FTTN δηλαδή, πιθανώς με VDSL2 κατόπιν. Άρχισαν τα πρωταπριλιάτικα ή είναι αληθινή η είδηση;

----------


## agrelaphon

> Ο οργανισμός έχει προγραμματίσει συνολικές επενδύσεις 90 εκατ. ευρώ για την ερχόμενη τριετία και *μέρος αυτού του ποσού* χρηματοδοτεί την προσπάθεια που ανακοίνωσε από το συνέδριο των τεχνικών ο Παν. Βουρλούμης


Ποιός έδωσε αυτό το "tip"? Ούτε για μυρωδιά δεν φτάνουν ...ατμός

----------

